# some elapid picts



## jamgo (May 30, 2008)




----------



## jase75 (May 30, 2008)

Great pics, love the Marsh Snake.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 30, 2008)

You have some great animals jamie...just rubbing it in huh?  
That 1st pic is a ripper


----------



## jamgo (May 30, 2008)

*some more*


----------



## jamgo (May 30, 2008)

thanks guys just bored


----------



## Vincent (May 30, 2008)

Here's a Qld Tiger.


----------



## jamgo (May 30, 2008)

I was wondering when someone would show you how to use your camera shane


----------



## jamgo (May 30, 2008)

Don't tell me you have run out of elapids already shane i though you still had at least a pair


----------



## Vincent (May 30, 2008)

Here's another one. Inland Taipan


----------



## jamgo (May 30, 2008)

Thats looking pretty hot..


----------



## hazzard (May 30, 2008)

ShaneBlack said:


> Here's another one. Inland Taipan


 
Wondered when you would pull a pic out of that! It's an absolute "ball tearer"


----------



## jase75 (May 30, 2008)

Oh wow, love that last pic, wat a beautiful snake.


----------



## BT (May 30, 2008)

awesome elapids Jamgo and Shane


----------



## Vincent (May 30, 2008)

jamgo said:


> Don't tell me you have run out of elapids already shane i though you still had at least a pair



Geez your impatient. Here's another. Barkly Adder.


----------



## Hetty (May 30, 2008)

Stunning snakes Shane, love that Inland Taipan.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 30, 2008)

nice snakes, dam I wish I had a class 2, is the second photo a black whip snake?


----------



## jamgo (May 30, 2008)

yeah the second photo is a black whip


----------



## dpeica (May 30, 2008)

bah..put some real snakes up..


----------



## dpeica (May 30, 2008)

err...I mean..


----------



## hazzard (May 30, 2008)

dpeica said:


> bah..put some real snakes up..


 

Onya Piker, now wheres you feircy as a comparison!!


----------



## Vincent (May 30, 2008)

Here's another. Western Tiger.


----------



## Vincent (May 30, 2008)

Western Brown


----------



## Luke1 (May 30, 2008)

dpecia: whats that last snake??? i have to add that to my list of elapid wants!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 30, 2008)

tiger snake luke


----------



## dpeica (May 30, 2008)

western tiger.


----------



## hazzard (May 30, 2008)

ShaneBlack said:


> Western Brown


 
Now i like that! Awesome!!!


----------



## JasonL (May 30, 2008)

Gee Shane, posting pics and all, you must have friends over tonight helping......


----------



## jamgo (May 30, 2008)

*a western,dugite,western brown*


----------



## jamgo (May 30, 2008)

That banded western brown looks like a keeper shane!!!!!!!


----------



## Varanus1 (May 30, 2008)

Shane I've got to say, that is one of the nicest inlands I have seen, well done.

That Barkley is a stunner too; if you have any availabe later in the year, let us know.

Cheers,
Trent.


----------



## dpeica (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Vincent (May 30, 2008)

Crap photo of a nice snake. Coastal Taipan


----------



## JasonL (May 30, 2008)

Can't be too bad Shane, even I can see the colour in that one


----------



## Luke1 (May 30, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> tiger snake luke


 
well then its already on my list HAHAH...thanks dpecia


----------



## jamgo (May 30, 2008)

You must me on your second glass of wine now shane that ones a bit blurred were the pict of the taipan i like?


----------



## Peterwookie (May 30, 2008)

Where are some pick's of your RBBS Mr Peica


----------



## Vincent (May 30, 2008)

St George Kingy.


----------



## hazzard (May 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot for this guys, they are not only vens but extremely spectacular specimens at that. Keep going lol!


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (May 30, 2008)

Hot snakes guys!

Old pics but what the hell....


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (May 30, 2008)

Updated female sg. She's a little duller than she was last year but still trick.


----------



## Vincent (May 30, 2008)

N.T Northern Adder


----------



## Ryan93 (May 30, 2008)

dam den nice snakes you have there, isnt that a bit crazy holding a RBB hatching though


----------



## Peterwookie (May 30, 2008)

Looks bit crazy to me to but one of the best shot's of have ever seen and the adult is so beautiful I cant wait to get one


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 30, 2008)

awsome snakes, im so jealous. keep them coming please


----------



## Vincent (May 30, 2008)

Out of focus a bit. But still worth putting up.


----------



## jamgo (May 30, 2008)

*some adders*


----------



## jamgo (May 30, 2008)

love that head shot shane


----------



## Ryan93 (May 30, 2008)

imagin copping a bite from you taipan there shane that'll hurt a bit.


----------



## jase75 (May 30, 2008)

i dont think it would hurt for long lol


----------



## Vincent (May 30, 2008)

Better put one of these in for the Copperhead fans.


----------



## Vincent (May 30, 2008)

Good old Bundaberg Eastern Brown.


----------



## jamgo (May 30, 2008)

*some adders*


----------



## Vincent (May 30, 2008)

A darker Coastal Taipan. One of my favourites.


----------



## dpeica (May 30, 2008)




----------



## jamgo (May 30, 2008)

nice adder dpeica


----------



## Vincent (May 30, 2008)

That young Coastal Dave looks just like it's old man.


----------



## dpeica (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Vincent (May 30, 2008)

Speckled Brown


----------



## FAY (May 30, 2008)

Fantastic pics guys!!!! Awesome!


----------



## Vincent (May 30, 2008)

Another head shot of a Taipan.


----------



## Vincent (May 30, 2008)

A Darwin Kingy.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 30, 2008)

You hotheads must have some black tigers..Where are they??





Great pics guys, you know how much we love these hottie threads...


----------



## Tatelina (May 30, 2008)

Nice pics as always gentlemen...Always like seeing something different.
Here's the closest I own officially to a ven...a super dooper rare green brown tree snake.


----------



## albino (May 31, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Here's the closest I own officially to a ven...a super dooper rare green brown tree snake.


 
_Boiga cyanea .................._been to thailand lately?


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2008)

They are some awsome vens on this thread.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 31, 2008)

awsome snakes everyone, is that the end of the thread?


----------



## Armand (May 31, 2008)

wow i really love that inland taipan.. wish i could have one..


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 31, 2008)

do you keep any colubrids? maybe you could post a few pictures of different types


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> is that the end of the thread?



Nah. Jamgo's got heaps more pic's. He's just holding out on us. So is Depeica. Plenty more to come.


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

hi ryan what's a colubrid haha only elapids sorry has for you shane do some work are you out of elapids already ah well post some python picts and the only photos i have i posted before i think


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

jamgo said:


> hi ryan what's a colubrid haha only elapids sorry has for you shane do some work are you out of elapids already ah well post some python picts and the only photos i have i posted before i think



I've got stacks of pics left, but i'm at work. If no one else comes good i'll put some up this arvo.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 31, 2008)

well i might post a pic of my brown tree, no where near as good as elapid but the closest thing I have got


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

*some adders*


----------



## waruikazi (May 31, 2008)

Here's my 2 cents

Furina ornata, easily my favourite small elapid.


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

very nice


----------



## waruikazi (May 31, 2008)

And a small western brown


----------



## callith (May 31, 2008)

very very cool


----------



## Vat69 (May 31, 2008)

Wow I didn't know Scotland could produce so much colour! :lol: j/k

I love that speckled brown! Great thread


----------



## jack (May 31, 2008)

the only species i have that i dont recall seeing in shanes collection.... 

(but there might be one tucked away in the shed somewhere)


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (May 31, 2008)

Top thread guys! Shane and jamgo, ta for posting all your pics. I'm sure you guy's have a few more animals to post....?

Anyone else??


----------



## Kathryn_ (May 31, 2008)

I have to ask, why is that inland taipan YELLOW?! I had no idea they occured in anything *like* that colour, it's amazing!


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

Not everyones cup of tea, but some like em. Ordinary photo.


----------



## JasonL (May 31, 2008)

Where's ya King Brown Tiger Shane???? It should get a run?


----------



## Tatelina (May 31, 2008)

Kathryn_ said:


> I have to ask, why is that inland taipan YELLOW?! I had no idea they occured in anything *like* that colour, it's amazing!



Because the owner is very lucky.


----------



## JasonL (May 31, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Because the owner is very lucky.



to be alive.....


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Where's ya King Brown Tiger Shane???? It should get a run?



I was thinking he's too plain looking for most people. Do you have any decent shots of him?


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

*a recent pict of the baby kingy i got off you shane and another western brown*


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

jack said:


> the only species i have that i dont recall seeing in shanes collection....
> 
> (but there might be one tucked away in the shed somewhere)



Nice. Have you taken any pics of that S.A tiger yet? Thats pretty impressive.


----------



## JasonL (May 31, 2008)

ShaneBlack said:


> I was thinking he's too plain looking for most people. Do you have any decent shots of him?



Just these ones.


----------



## dpeica (May 31, 2008)




----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

*some more*


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!!! 
How long has this been going on??
Stunning snakes fellas


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

since yesterday vincent


----------



## Tatelina (May 31, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Just these ones.



Hey nice photos skills Jason! And ofcourse Shane...nice snake.


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

What about this beast.


----------



## jack (May 31, 2008)

here's that tiger shane, he is a lot easier to stir up than the spotted black is! 
the spotted took a while to hood up and position on that fellows neck...


----------



## jase75 (May 31, 2008)

A Eastern Tiger i came across while on a walk.


----------



## thals (May 31, 2008)

Freakin awesome snakes guys! Loving the KG Mulgas, taipans, western tiger, and scaleless death adder -one of my faves! Good onya guys for sharing your pics with us


----------



## jase75 (May 31, 2008)

A Eastern Brown posing for sum pics.


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

jack said:


> here's that tiger shane, he is a lot easier to stir up than the spotted black is!
> the spotted took a while to hood up and position on that fellows neck...



Gee he's got a chunky head on him. That's one snake you dont want hanging off your hand.


----------



## jack (May 31, 2008)

if only he had a girlfriend...


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

where is the rest of your picts shane?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 31, 2008)

dam you guys! all these pics make me want elapids. I cant bring myself to sell my bts anymore as i know its the best i will be able to get at the moment


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

jamgo said:


> where is the rest of your picts shane?



I think everyones had enough of Elapids. Why dont you start a python thread? Thats your true love. You know it.


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2008)

You guys seriously have me green with envy! Totally incredible animals! *thumbs up!*


----------



## Tatelina (May 31, 2008)

ShaneBlack said:


> I think everyones had enough of Elapids. Why dont you start a python thread? Thats your true love. You know it.



Hehe...he could call it 'waste of space pics'.


----------



## Nephrurus (May 31, 2008)

Yeah not bad... I especially like the king browns.... Any photos of some 9ft monsters?

but what happened to the Colletts snake? Do people not keep them anymore?


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

*my only python pic shane*


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

Here's one.


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

Ahh, yes Jamie, the rare Affinis python.


----------



## Nephrurus (May 31, 2008)

Heres one of my "wimp" elapids.... She likes pinkies so much she even turns up her nose at other prey items. 









-H


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 31, 2008)

awsome henry, love that pic lol


----------



## Nephrurus (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, the gecko wasn't touched byt the snake. She likes pink mice. The gecko went so far downhill i ended up euthing it a few weeks later (it was the deformed one that hatched).


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

Here's a nice Western brown that was "resting" on the road side. Shame.


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

*more*


----------



## dpeica (May 31, 2008)

Some old pictures


----------



## dodgie (May 31, 2008)

Can you people please post some pic's of your tubs and racks that you have your elapids in,to give me some ideas.


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

Here's a nice Whippy some good samaritan is helping off the road to a safer place.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 31, 2008)

what type is that shane?


----------



## BIG RYANO (May 31, 2008)

ShaneBlack said:


> Here's another one. Inland Taipan


 
Thats the best damn fiercy ever!!


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> what type is that shane?



Olive Whipsnake ( Demansia olivacea ). Kimberley form.


----------



## Kathryn_ (May 31, 2008)

Shane: in all seriousness, how is that thing *yellow*? Just a freaky recessive mutation or what? Does it have a yellow parent / yellow siblings somewhere?


----------



## Luke1 (May 31, 2008)

awsome guys!!! i can't wait to get some!!! elapids are a long term dream HAHA!!!


can i post pics of some elapids that i don't have (some scalees death adders)


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

Kathryn_ said:


> Shane: in all seriousness, how is that thing *yellow*? Just a freaky recessive mutation or what? Does it have a yellow parent / yellow siblings somewhere?



He's just a good looking snake. He get's even better than that in late spring. Some of his offspring are turning out just as good. There's a fair few out there now.


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

*cages are pretty basic dodgie mostly plastic tubs*


----------



## Luke1 (May 31, 2008)

Jamgo: what size rack is that? do you keep adders in it?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 31, 2008)

hey jamgo, what lives in the juice bottle


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 31, 2008)

*Nice elapids. Everyone cant wait to get some myself.*


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

thats a v35 rack luke1 and it holds 22 adders and ryan that juice bottle is where i keep my swampies.


----------



## Luke1 (May 31, 2008)

*some elapid pics i have!!!*

here are some pics i found!


----------



## Luke1 (May 31, 2008)

thanks jamie! LOL...now i wont have to make a full size tank for the swampies im saving for LOL


----------



## dodgie (May 31, 2008)

Thanks jamgo.What you have on the left is what i am looking into,something easy to clean.Can't really afford those slithern? racks but,may go the cheaper option.


----------



## Joshua VW (May 31, 2008)

What are the black tiger snakes called? And are Eastern Tiger Snakes the ones with yellow on the belly?


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

The original and best Rough-scaled snake. Not the blow in from the Kimberleys.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 31, 2008)

nice carinatus, we found a dead hatchie on the road the other week


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

i will have to agree with that shane much better looking and better priced


----------



## hazzard (May 31, 2008)

ShaneBlack said:


> The original and best Rough-scaled snake. Not the blow in from the Kimberleys.


 

You cruel bastard!


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

hazzard said:


> You cruel bastard!



Hahaha. I knew that would fire you up.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 31, 2008)

any cacophis hanging around in your collections?


----------



## hazzard (May 31, 2008)

ShaneBlack said:


> Hahaha. I knew that would fire you up.


 

But look at those scales!!!!


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

not at the moment ryan but wouldn't mind some


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

Nice adder.


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

*a whippy*


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

Camooweal Kingy


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 31, 2008)

do any of you have a complete list of elapids you keep?


----------



## dpeica (May 31, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> do any of you have a complete list of elapids you keep?




Would you like our addresses and keys to our herp rooms too?


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

Something different. Out of focus. Dud Coastal Taipan eggs.


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

*another whip*


----------



## jase75 (May 31, 2008)

You have sum awesome snakes Jamgo !!!!!!


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

nothing compared to shane jase 75 he is holding back on picts


----------



## cement (May 31, 2008)

At last a really good thread. Keep up the good work boys!


----------



## itbites (May 31, 2008)

*Amazing snakes you guys!... and Shane of course, that yellow taipan's divine!*


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

Various


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

Just killing time now. Black tigers mating.


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

Nephrurus said:


> what happened to the Colletts snake? Do people not keep them anymore?



Here's another.


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

*more*


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

jamgo said:


> View attachment 53918
> View attachment 53920



Is that the adder from the half scaleless line?


----------



## jamgo (May 31, 2008)

no but one is posted on here some were i forgot which page


----------



## Vincent (May 31, 2008)

Still killing time. Another generation of little pyscho's.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jun 1, 2008)

wow, brilliant hopos, do you keep bandy bandys shane?


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jun 1, 2008)

my 2 cents


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jun 1, 2008)

Shane 
That collett's is sensational, it makes me miss mine which I thought at the time were the best looking in the country ( previously Rob McClouds critters).


----------



## snakes_666 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks fellows lots of cool reptile picks


----------



## Luke1 (Jun 1, 2008)

nephurus01: what snake is that? looks cute!! 
awsome pics everyone keep em coming...i'll try fish out a few!


----------



## JasonL (Jun 1, 2008)

Ornamental Snake, Denisonia maculata


----------



## Luke1 (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks jason!

I WANT LOL...are they class 1?


----------



## BIG RYANO (Jun 1, 2008)

This is close to my fave on this thread. It's awesome. what type is it Shane?


----------



## BIG RYANO (Jun 1, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> thanks jason!
> 
> I WANT LOL...are they class 1?


 
pretty sure they are


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 1, 2008)

That surely can't be all gentleman? I'm sure I'm not the only one who would like to see more if you were all so inclined...


----------



## Vincent (Jun 1, 2008)

One more.


----------



## jase75 (Jun 1, 2008)

Love the De'vis banded Shane, where did u see him?


----------



## Vincent (Jun 1, 2008)

jase75 said:


> Love the De'vis banded Shane, where did u see him?



That was at Mitchell. Here's another pic.


----------



## Jonny (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## JasonL (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats a nice pic of a very nice snake Jonny!!!


----------



## Luke1 (Jun 2, 2008)

BIG RYANO: thanks!

Jonny: stunning pics!

Luke


----------



## alpha (Jun 2, 2008)

albino death adders (not mine)


----------



## jamgo (Jun 2, 2008)

very nice adder


----------



## rett82 (Jun 3, 2008)

Some awesome photos in this thread. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 3, 2008)

G'day guys,

Here's some more photos for this fantastic thread.

1 - Captive born Pygmy Copperhead from Kangaroo Island, SA.

2 - Southern Copperhead from Kalangadoo, SA.

3 - Captive bred Northern Death Adder from Adelaide River, NT.

4 - Mulga Snake from Alice Springs, NT.

5 - Death Adder from Elliston, SA.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 3, 2008)

1 - Peninsula Brown Snake from Smoky Bay, SA.

2 - Eastern Brown Snake from Tara, QLD.

3 - Common Death Adder on the road, Cloncurry, QLD.

4 - Coastal Taipan taking it's first breath.

5 - Colletts Snake from Nonda, QLD laying a clutch of 9 eggs.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 3, 2008)

1 - White Lip Snake from Mt Gambier area, SA.

2 - Demansia 'torquata' from Innamincka, SA.

3 - Captive bred Common Death Adder from Dajarra, QLD.

4 - Captive bred Common Death Adder from West Head, Sydney, NSW.

5 - Stephens Banded Snake from Mount Glorious, QLD.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 3, 2008)

1 - Inland Taipan dropping a clutch of eggs.

2 - Allora locality Spotted Black Snakes mating.

3 - Mulga Snake from 30km west of Birdsville, on the bar at the Birdsville pub 

4 - Inland Taipan dropping a clutch of eggs again.

5 - Colletts Snake from Nonda, QLD.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 3, 2008)

1 - Colletts Snake taking its first breath

2 - Young Eastern Brown Snake from Wilcannia, NSW.

3 - St George, QLD form Mulga Snake

4 - Rough Scaled Snake from Gold Coast, QLD

5 - Captive bred Eastern Tiger Snake from Mt Gambier, SA.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 3, 2008)

1 - Unbanded Eastern Tiger Snake from Mt Gambier, SA.

2 - Captive bred Speckled Brown from Barkly Tableland, NT.

3 - Coastal Taipan from Hartleys Creek, QLD just after a shed.

4 - Coastal Taipan dropping a clutch of eggs.

5 - Coastal Taipans mating


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 3, 2008)

1 - Captive bred Mt Gambier Tiger Snake 

2 - Yellow Faced Whip Snake from Hattah Kulkyne National Park, Victoria.

3 -Blackheaded form Western Brown Snake from Alice Springs

4 - Normal form Western Brown Snake from Alice Springs

That's all from me today folks...let's not let this thread die.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 3, 2008)

C'mon lets keep it going!

Secretive snake i caught last night, the lady who called me dumped a bucket of boiling water on the poor fella, but he's soldiering on!


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow Jonno! I love quite a few of those shots (like may of the other posted) but the Mulga on the bar is a ripper!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## -Peter (Jun 3, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> Wow Jonno! I love quite a few of those shots (like may of the other posted) but the Mulga on the bar is a ripper!!! :lol: :lol:


They still talk about the young gay blokes who bought the snakes in.:shock:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 3, 2008)

A small selection of local tigers caught on callouts.


----------



## gillsy (Jun 3, 2008)

-Peter said:


> They still talk about the young gay blokes who bought the snakes in.:shock:


 

Point them my way.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 3, 2008)

Feeding time


----------



## urodacus_au (Jun 3, 2008)

P modesta, Port Hedland
















P australis, Panawonnica






A pyrrhus, Port Hedland






E coronatus, Yallingup











P nigriceps, Perth











A antarcticus, Perth






Great animals, that inland is spectacular.
Jordan


----------



## Vincent (Jun 3, 2008)

Thats a big brown jamgo. what type is it??


----------



## urodacus_au (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like a Dugite, get pretty big over here. Got a 7 footer a couple of years back.

Jordan


----------



## Vincent (Jun 3, 2008)

I've seen that snake in real life.
It actually looks better than that. 
Shane's got a few like that. Awesome animal.


----------



## urodacus_au (Jun 3, 2008)

P gouldi, Perth






P nuchalis, Burracoppin






P affinis, Perth and Yallingup











N scutatus, Perth











D psammophis (until described), Cairns






C nigriscens, Cairns






P australis, Yoting






And....spent.
Jordan


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jun 3, 2008)

awsome pics uro, you get some amazing shots

heres a few shots of elapids ive seen in the last 2 months


----------



## jase75 (Jun 3, 2008)

Awesome Pics Ryan.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 3, 2008)

Some awesome pics guys!!

A wild Rbb on the south coast of NSW


----------



## dodgie (Jun 3, 2008)

One of my girls.


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jun 3, 2008)

realy nice pics urodactylus


----------



## m.punja (Jun 3, 2008)

Great pics. I knew I shouldn't have opened this thread! Now I'm drooling. LOVE THAT TAIPAN!!!!

Time for my two cents. Not the best pics and most are old but...better then nothing.

Thanks to the guys who made this thread so damn good!

Eastern Tiger











Eastern Brown





Red Belly















Tas. Black Tiger





WA Black Tiger





Northern Adder





Collet


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 3, 2008)

voodoos belly


----------



## m.punja (Jun 3, 2008)

great shot baz!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 3, 2008)

Great thread huh


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 5, 2008)

a couple of new wellsi arrivals


----------



## snakes01 (Jun 5, 2008)

wow this is a great thread ive got to say that the fierce snake is still my favourite i just love its bright colours


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 5, 2008)

I caught my first death adder today! It was covered in mud but flashed its colours when it was angry, very very intriguing animals.


----------



## jase75 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh nice, Where did u find it?


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 5, 2008)

This one was from howard springs but some moron caught it and had it as a pet in that bucket until his girlfriend called me to take it away. They didn't even know what it was!


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 5, 2008)

And a western brown i got today also


----------



## BIG RYANO (Jun 5, 2008)

ShaneBlack said:


> The original and best Rough-scaled snake. Not the blow in from the Kimberleys.


 
lol. Your a stirrer. But i like it.


----------



## -Peter (Jun 5, 2008)

and people think the Kimberly one is bitey


----------



## jamgo (Jun 6, 2008)

*run over whippy getting lucky*


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 6, 2008)

HAHAHA!!! that is an awesome pic!!! Great stuff.


----------



## jamgo (Jun 6, 2008)

*western brown*


----------



## jamgo (Jun 6, 2008)

*eastern brown snake*


----------



## Vincent (Jun 6, 2008)

These are for you Jamgo.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 6, 2008)

they are nice!


----------



## FAY (Jun 6, 2008)

This is one of the best threads ever...................


----------



## jamgo (Jun 7, 2008)

*more*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2008)

*yellow faced whip snake*

View attachment 54518


Eastern Brown Snake


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 7, 2008)

WOW GUYS!!! unreal pics I love them all these are the threads I love to look at , JONNO were you at the bar when that pic was taken? the bar seemed empty lol I wonder why???????? great shot though J who ever took it ,,, and as far as the rest go WOW again ....keep them comming love seeing the vens get a bit sick and tired of python pics ...............


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2008)

*red bellied black (kit)*

View attachment 54555


pic of my red bellied black taken a few months ago 
very placid.


----------



## Vincent (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey jamgo, where was that whippy pic taken?


----------



## jamgo (Jun 7, 2008)

bonshaw nsw vincent


----------



## Australis (Jun 7, 2008)

_Demansia vestigiata_-*Lesser black whip snake*


----------



## Australis (Jun 7, 2008)

*Red-naped Snake* - _Furina winfieldii mcbluia_


----------



## Vincent (Jun 7, 2008)

A couple more.


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Jun 7, 2008)

i like that inland wooo


----------



## Vincent (Jun 7, 2008)

Crap shot of a nice whip.


----------



## jamgo (Jun 7, 2008)

another very nice whip


----------



## jamgo (Jun 7, 2008)

*juv eastern brown*


----------



## Australis (Jun 7, 2008)

There isn't enough Hopo photos.


----------



## Vincent (Jun 7, 2008)

One for the Speckled fans.


----------



## BIG RYANO (Jun 7, 2008)

love the speckleds Shane. 
Will you be selling any of your babys this season?


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 7, 2008)

*Crefts Tiger*

Here's one not yet posted. sorry for the poor (camera phone) image.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 7, 2008)

BlindSnake: Awesome!


----------



## Australis (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 8, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> Here's one not yet posted. sorry for the poor (camera phone) image.


 
Sorry that Title should be spelt Krefft's Tiger.


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 8, 2008)

See what happens when you let a boy type posts for you!! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2008)

*yellow faced whip snake*

View attachment 54638



Not the best pic as its taken from my mobile.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 8, 2008)

Australis said:


> *Red-naped Snake* - _Furina winfieldii mcbluia_



Hahaha i was gonna flame you for getting the name wrong, but i get it now. :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2008)

*pale - headed snake*

View attachment 54645


not the best pic, computer wont except my other camera so i just email the pic from my mobil and uploaded that way. ill try and get it sorted out and send some better quality.
cheers steve


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 8, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Hahaha i was gonna flame you for getting the name wrong, but i get it now. :lol:



I don't get it...that's what they're called?


----------



## Hetty (Jun 8, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> I don't get it...that's what they're called?



Blond much? :lol:

Read the scientific name again.


----------



## ogg666 (Jun 8, 2008)

AWESOME photos evreyone thanks for sharing,I paritculary love the yellow inland


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 8, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> I don't get it...that's what they're called?



As far as i'm aware their is no snake called a _winfeild blue_...


----------



## eipper (Jun 8, 2008)

HI all,

Couple of pics



















































Cheers,
Scott


----------



## eipper (Jun 8, 2008)

and a few more











and last but not least






really enjoying this thread

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 8, 2008)

A nice big and angry western that i caught earlier today, pics taken while i was rebagging it.


----------



## Mulga92 (Jun 8, 2008)

i can't wait till i'm 18 so i can get into all that elapid keeping. i'm aiming for a red-belly to start off.


----------



## Vincent (Jun 8, 2008)

Inside of a Western Browns mouth.


----------



## jamgo (Jun 8, 2008)

*a couple of adders and spotted black*


----------



## JasonL (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks like that Tai's seen better days Scott......


----------



## Vincent (Jun 8, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Looks like that Tai's seen better days Scott......


 
lol. I was thinking exactly the same thing JasonL.


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 8, 2008)

loving this thread guys. heres my two cents anyway. sorry bout the shotty quality done with camera phone.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 8, 2008)

ShaneBlack said:


> Inside of a Western Browns mouth.




its black!! mr black


----------



## Vincent (Jun 8, 2008)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> its black!! mr black[/QU
> 
> Good observation Mr Ambrose. Go to the top of the class.


----------



## BIG RYANO (Jun 8, 2008)

Sssmithy, that snake in the third shots an imposter. 
JasonL and Vincent, i agree. that taipan doesnt look too sharp.


----------



## eipper (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi all,

That taipan was put down shortly after those pics (it had a tumor on the right kidney) after speaking to the vet he believed that it was not taking in the nutrients it required hence the thin build.

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Clitybangspython (Jun 9, 2008)

i think we have a contender for best elapid photo on site


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jun 9, 2008)

that red naped is beautiful austy, also brilliant pics scott and everyone else


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 9, 2008)

hahah yep i know but hes the closest thing iv got to an elapid at the moment lol oh and the first two pics are of an eastern smalleyed.


----------



## jamgo (Jun 9, 2008)

*spotted blacks*


----------



## -Peter (Jun 10, 2008)

******* hot looking spotted jamgo. Nice to see a thread that has pics of true inlands, coastals, roughscales, spotted etc. Great accies as well.


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 10, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Blond much? :lol:
> 
> Read the scientific name again.



*blush* I'm not called a crunchie for nothing!


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 10, 2008)

*Brilliant elapids jamgo.*


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 11, 2008)

inland


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 11, 2008)

SA adder.


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 11, 2008)

you know australis that winfield bluey will kill you in the end you may aswell take a chance having a tub with a dozen inlands and a few eb,s why not throw a few adders in too just to heat it up a bit .........nice elapids guys love the pics keep them comming


----------



## baxtor (Jun 11, 2008)

couple more tigers


----------



## Luke1 (Jun 18, 2008)

heres a few more!!!!


----------



## Colletts (Jun 18, 2008)

MY GOD!!! Shane, that inland!! I didn't think they could get that pretty!! i hate mine now! any like that for sale?


----------



## Colletts (Jun 18, 2008)

someone wanted collett's..... two of my babies.


----------



## Colletts (Jun 18, 2008)

northern D.A


----------



## Colletts (Jun 18, 2008)

try again....northern D.A


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 18, 2008)

That is a lovely looking girl you have there colletts!


----------



## Colletts (Jun 18, 2008)

D.A??? the photo's not very good coz i took it at night n the flash wrecked it a bit.


----------



## dpeica (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jun 19, 2008)

more nice snakes david, love the adder with the red and white banding, the colour really stands out


----------



## jamgo (Jun 20, 2008)

*some more vens*


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jun 20, 2008)

nice, do you keep bandy bandys?


----------



## Oenpelli-Girl (Jun 23, 2008)

"Hello im am your host Annie and this "Battle of the Pics" we have two contestents tonight Jamgo And Shane..............."


----------



## jamgo (Jun 23, 2008)

*some more*


----------



## Dragon1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow
My mum won't let me keep venomous snakes!

Dragon1


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 4, 2008)

Here are some pics i took last week of a pair of mainland tigers..
Hope your enjoying them as much as i did D..


----------



## Varanidae (Jul 4, 2008)

here are few photos of WIZZ`s snakesView attachment 56721


View attachment 56722


View attachment 56723


View attachment 56724


----------



## Hickson (Jul 4, 2008)

Western Brown and _Suta dwyeri_, from near Bourke, and Black Tiger on Kangaroo Island.



Hix


----------



## Vincent (Jul 4, 2008)

Luv that Western brown. Very nice.


----------



## sockbat (Jul 4, 2008)

WOW:shock: they're all fantastic.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 4, 2008)

They're such amazing animals , the elapids! It's not a wonder why some people branch out into this hobby with regards to keeping such venomous, yet beautiful creatures like these! Unfortunately my lil' baby isn't as photogenic as most of the ones snapped here  I love this thread


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 4, 2008)

A wellsi & St George King snake DOR


----------



## MDPython (Jul 15, 2008)

Some very nice elapids! All awsome pics keep em coming....


----------



## MAIA77 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow that inland Taipan is gorgeous!


----------



## skunk (Jul 17, 2008)

*lapids*

few pics of some of my monsters


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 17, 2008)

Just to be a little greedy...if anybody is expecting any elapid bubs this season we are chasing a wide range of different species so please get in touch with me. We are willing to purchase whole clutches of fresh young to make life easier for both parties...


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi J awesome animals u have 
here is few more just 2 remind u


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 22, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Here are some pics i took last week of a pair of mainland tigers..


Love it! Just visualising a caption: 'Get away from my woman!'


----------



## skunk (Jul 23, 2008)

heres another of mine. growing like a weed


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2008)

skunk very nice,,

Im after a mulga be great if some one has one for sale soon.
cheers steve


----------



## Colletts (Jul 23, 2008)

Little cutie.......


----------



## jamgo (Jul 23, 2008)

*darwin kingy and juvnile stephens*


----------



## DanTheMan (Jul 23, 2008)

A Yellow Faced Whippy I saved from a damn cat:evil:
(As you can see from some of the scales)
One of the most docile snakes iv ever seen (But alert, no internal damage from cat)










And an Eastern Small Eyed, Glass House Mountains, QLD
Got more pics of them but cant be bothered finding them and putting them on photobucket.


----------



## pogonavitticeps (Jul 23, 2008)

isnt it illegal to handle wild reptiles dantheman? quess your breaking the law:shock:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jul 23, 2008)

yea well if i didn't the cat would have killed it
And I already had it in my hand so I got some pics of it


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 23, 2008)

What do you guys do if you cop a bite from one of these? And if one escapes?


----------



## skunk (Jul 23, 2008)

managed to get a few feed pics tonite of the lil devil
nothing can stop him from eating his black bean mouse on rice !


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice mulga skunk, i love this form.
I took another pic of ebony with her mouth full today as well..


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 23, 2008)

And the copperheads get a feed to..


----------



## DanTheMan (Jul 23, 2008)

holy crap I love that copper head, awesome!


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 30, 2008)

the pics are great .............dan nothing wrong with saving a snake good on you ........nothing wrong with taking a good look at them either in the wild as long as they go back where you found them from...........some of us are a little more hands on with looking hey dan


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 30, 2008)

some VERY nice animals indeed guy's ! keep em' coming


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 30, 2008)

that inland taipan and the barkly adder are execellent,great photos,


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 30, 2008)

colouration is nice on the c/head....
still like the tiger better


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 30, 2008)

1 of true blues wellsi he is breeding for pilbara pythons !


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 30, 2008)

nice pic hk, it does show the colour well.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jul 30, 2008)

Not to hijack this, but can someone tell me the difference between an elapid and a colubrid(?) please?


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 30, 2008)

colubridae are either harmless with no fangs ,hence the green tree snake.......or rear fanged mildly venomous like the brown tree snake.........elapidae , front fanged snakes which vary in mild venomous to our lovely, highly most toxic in the world snakes ............eg mild would be yellow whip ..toxic nightmare would be your eastern brown


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 30, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> colubridae are either harmless with no fangs ,hence the green tree snake.......or rear fanged mildly venomous like the brown tree snake.........elapidae , front fanged snakes which vary in mild venomous to our lovely, highly most toxic in the world snakes ............eg mild would be yellow whip ..toxic nightmare would be your eastern brown



In Australia that pretty well rings true, but there are colubrids in other countries with venom potent enough to kill.


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 30, 2008)

well was speaking from an aussie side of things ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dont know that much about exotics never have to encounter them when I am out catching........but if you say so ,,,,,,,,,should of elaborated more on the names of these exotics as now you got me interested..........


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 30, 2008)

The famous Boomslang would probably be the most well known. Dispholidus typus (boomslang) and Thelothornis capensis (Cape twig snake) are the only two that i am aware of but i am sure there are more.


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 30, 2008)

well see I have heard of a boomslang,but didnt realise what type of snake it was......... like I said I really only know of Aussie ones.....thanks anyway and if anyone else can name more or put up pics would be good.........


----------



## -Peter (Jul 30, 2008)

herpkeeper said:


> 1 of true blues wellsi he is breeding for pilbara pythons !



wicked, Denis the Menace(UK reference) jumper and all.


----------



## jasontttt (Jul 30, 2008)

Do copperheads breed readily in captivity ? can any one comment? thanks.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jul 30, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> the pics are great .............dan nothing wrong with saving a snake good on you ........nothing wrong with taking a good look at them either in the wild as long as they go back where you found them from...........some of us are a little more hands on with looking hey dan


 
Haha yea exactly
And I let it go about 20 metres from where the cat had it (but safe from the cat)
cheers


----------



## eipper (Jul 30, 2008)

The Asian Keelbacks Rhadpophis have caused death, as has Boomslangs and Twig Snakes from Africa. There are reports of significant evenomation by Mussarana's (from South America) and Giant Madagasy Hog Nosed Snakes Leioheterodon. There are mixed reports about the toxicity of Philodryas (a genus of smallish tree dwellers) from South and Central America, but presently they considered to be dangerous.

In the pet trade in the US a number of small green snakes for petshops have slipped through to be actually Boomslangs and Mambas......Well a bonus for some but a very scary thing for others!

Generally It appears that death from Colubrids comes from Renal Failure due to the breaking down of the blood vessel walls, this in turn overloads the kidneys (the bodys filters if you will) causing them to fail.

A number of prominent herpetologists lost their lives to Boomslangs in the late 1900's

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## jaih (Jul 30, 2008)

Awsome pics.


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks scott interesting read....sort of glad in Aussie we dont have any major concerns with our colubrids.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Few more


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 31, 2008)

> Do copperheads breed readily in captivity ? can any one comment? thanks.


I have only had them breed once for me and it was when i didnt expect it.
Years ago (late 70s early 80s) i kept them in a pit, I actually had three pits in my mum and dads backyard that i used to keep local vic snakes and lizards in.
My dad even helped me with the construction of these pits.
One year i was lucky enough to observe a mating of a pair of copperheads.
The mating resulted in a brood of 16 young..
Havnt had a lot of luck with breeding them since but i know a guy who has just recently 
wittnessed matings in his outdoor pits.


----------



## Vincent (Aug 9, 2008)

A couple of pics of a young Kununurra Kingy.


----------



## baxtor (Aug 9, 2008)

the big O


----------



## hodges (Aug 9, 2008)

Some pictures of a King Brown and some of the different colour/pattern variations of tiger snakes.


----------



## jamgo (Aug 9, 2008)

*a ring and speckled brown*


----------



## hodges (Aug 9, 2008)

You couldnt go past this stunning Inland taipan.


----------



## Vincent (Aug 9, 2008)

A couple more Speckled Browns.


----------



## FAY (Aug 9, 2008)

Thos especkled browns are beautiful. Are they only young and then change colour?


----------



## Vincent (Aug 9, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Thos especkled browns are beautiful. Are they only young and then change colour?



Those are adults. They hatch out like that.


----------



## BIG RYANO (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone else got some photos?
I know for a fact Shane you've got heaps more!! 
What about Jamgo??


----------



## Vincent (Aug 9, 2008)

A couple of photos of a Top End King Brown doing what Kingys do best.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 9, 2008)

Shane,

I would sell my first born for a pair of those! How big is your biggest one? I have heard rumours of one in Melbourne that is legitimately over 10 feet long.


----------



## fraser888 (Aug 9, 2008)

They are "SUPER-CALLA-FRICKEN-AWSOME!"


----------



## Vincent (Aug 9, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Shane,
> 
> I would sell my first born for a pair of those! How big is your biggest one? I have heard rumours of one in Melbourne that is legitimately over 10 feet long.



I dont have any big ones, yet. My biggest is about 6 foot at the moment, but their all growing really fast. Especially the males.


----------



## jamgo (Aug 10, 2008)

*dajarra and qld northern adder*


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 10, 2008)

Jonno is your partner aware that you have made this exchange with your 1st born .....should start calling you rumplestilskin..................shane they are impressive as with all these snakes ..........you guys do a fantasic job with your HOT TOMALIEEES...........


----------



## mrillusion (Aug 10, 2008)

fraser888 said:


> They are "SUPER-CALLA-FRICKEN-AWSOME!"



thats from a domonos ad


----------



## Vincent (Aug 10, 2008)

Ordinary pics of a nice baby Barkly Adder.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 10, 2008)

ShaneBlack said:


> Ordinary pics of a nice baby Barkly Adder.



Were those your new mulgas Shane?


----------



## Vincent (Aug 10, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Were those your new mulgas Shane?




Nah, i've had these other ones for a while.


----------



## mrillusion (Aug 10, 2008)

are venomous snake elapids


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 10, 2008)

Some of them are yes.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 10, 2008)

elapids are front fanged snakes and yeah have venom but the toxicity varies in each species......the brown tree snake also has venom but is not an elapid its a colubrid it has rear fangs ........


----------



## dpeica (Aug 10, 2008)

Just to p.iss you anti-free handlers off.


----------



## hodges (Aug 10, 2008)

Love the copperhead Dpeica.


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 10, 2008)

hmm all the same nice pics!


----------



## dpeica (Aug 10, 2008)

Growling..


----------



## CassM (Aug 10, 2008)

Such amazing snakes, that Fiercey is soooo beautiful!


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 11, 2008)

LMAO....................BUT KIDDIES DONT TRY THAT AT HOME.................... the local wild ones that the neighbours have been reving up with sticks and dogs wont be so obliged to be picked up and cuddled like that ...........anyway DEP why dont you hold a bunch of eastern browns or taipans in that hold ?mmmmmmmm


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 11, 2008)

Redbelly,

Dave knows what he's doing...and I own Browns and Taipans that you could easily do that with. I don't freehandle for a couple of reasons...but this isn't about that.


----------



## dazza74 (Aug 11, 2008)

they are all excellent pics everyone thanx for sharing


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 12, 2008)

JONNO just when i think you got a sense of humour..............you go and get all serious again.......I am aware that dpeica,is well experienced and it was a gag ........just was having a bit of fun too thats all .....didnt realise you were wearing your "funpolice t-shirt " on that day Jonno!


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 13, 2008)

another wellsi


----------



## Kurama (Aug 13, 2008)

Coastals...


----------



## ViridisVixen (Aug 14, 2008)

It's good to see some beaut looking snakes getting put on for all us to see!!!!. Here's a couple of my little ones too!!.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 15, 2008)

Viridis... it didn't work!


----------



## Hooglabah (Aug 17, 2008)

anybody ever noticed how all elapid's look ticked off all the time and some pythons to like jungles and coastals they just look angry all the time except when feeding lolz


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 17, 2008)

True Blue
That Death Adder is AMAZING! beautiful colours!


----------



## smelly (Aug 20, 2008)

hahaha......Jonno's partner here........Jonno cant be making statements like him selling his first born without consulting me first.....Naughty Boy.......You see, ive already sold my first born to Rebecca Moon in grade 3....She had some cool Glitter Pens back in the day and i made the deal then that i would swap her glitter pens for my first born......lol,,,,,,sorry...back to Elapid talk......


----------



## ViridisVixen (Aug 20, 2008)

My @#$%% computer is being naughty and I've been working heapa last cpl days. I promise to put some stunnas on ASAP.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 21, 2008)

Smelly, I suppose glitter pens are a better alternative then any elapid................................................NOT!...thinks Jonno's plan was way better,shouldnt of let that cat out of the bag..........well best alternative is TWINS you get your glitter pens and he gets his snakeys...............


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 21, 2008)

Twins...I'd never thought of that. I'll put it to her tonight...but chances are I'll end up in serious pain just for suggesting it


----------



## tan (Aug 21, 2008)

First two are Orange napes
The next two are an EB killed by a dog 




















And one more whippy


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 21, 2008)

tan said:


>


Hey I like that photo!


----------



## nathancl (Aug 22, 2008)

Some of the recent addition, apologies for the terrible photos but i was to excited to sit and try to take good ones.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 22, 2008)

I want that nathan! looks awsome! maybe a few more?


----------



## nathancl (Aug 22, 2008)

yer ryan he is a wicked animal ill have a play with my camera over the next few days and get some shots of all the elapids and put on some pictures


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 22, 2008)

nathancl said:


> yer ryan he is a wicked animal ill have a play with my camera over the next few days and get some shots of all the elapids and put on some pictures


 
maybe some herping shots while your at it:lol:


----------



## Slugga!! (Aug 22, 2008)

truly awesome pictures guys, well done.... great thread!!!


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey guys\girls those death adders and a few others are absolutely stunning,thats the first time ive seen such different colours,their awesome,great pictures.Cheers


----------



## tittezzz (Sep 2, 2008)

Very nice guys thanx heeps.


----------



## Australis (Sep 3, 2008)

_Suta suta_


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful animal nathancl!! I love the pale headeds!


----------



## Kurama (Sep 10, 2008)

some inland taipans...


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 10, 2008)

jack said:


> the only species i have that i dont recall seeing in shanes collection....
> 
> (but there might be one tucked away in the shed somewhere)



What is this snake? Look at the newspaper. Looks like the snake has the guy by the throat :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Haha it does too
And i think its a spotted black


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a couple to add. Reptile display at Billabong Koala Park in Port Macquarie


----------



## jack (Sep 10, 2008)

dan is right, it is a Pseudechis guttatus, spotted black or blue bellied black


----------



## Minka (Sep 10, 2008)

Couple Adder shots....


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 10, 2008)

Can I ask what the 2nd snake is in the 2nd lot of pics???? I love the colouring


----------



## AustHerps (Sep 11, 2008)

What an amazing thread... Some absolutely gorgeous snakes!

Just thought I'd share a few (these taken just now)

This Inland was bred by Shane Black:





















(and some older ones)




































Enjoy 

Aaron.


----------



## adelherper (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome tigers


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 12, 2008)

Austherps, great inland pics,you guys have a nice range of elapids.......just on a note .was wondering are you as safety cautious as PUNJA? seen pictures of him in 'safety boots"while wearing "shorts"........ while handling hot eastern browns LMAO .......as long as you got the boots on  lol Punja is a classic


----------



## MDPython (Sep 12, 2008)

Awsome thread...

Very nice elapids everyone, thanks for sharing...

MD


----------



## Australis (Sep 15, 2008)

Can someone positively ID (save me the trouble of keying it) this one.
Initially thought it was a _Cryptophis boschmai_.. but getting back 
and having a look at the couple of photos i took, it looks nothing like 
a _C. boschmai_.. and more like some Furina..?


----------



## Australis (Sep 15, 2008)

_Parasuta dwyeri_ Dwyer's Snake


----------



## Creed (Sep 15, 2008)

Australis said:


> Can someone positively ID (save me the trouble of keying it) this one.
> Initially thought it was a *Cryptophis boschmai*.. but getting back
> and having a look at the couple of photos i took, it looks nothing like
> a *C. boschmai.*. and more like some Furina..?



can you dumb it down for folk like me?

what are these ones you mention?


----------



## urodacus_au (Sep 15, 2008)

Australis said:


> Can someone positively ID (save me the trouble of keying it) this one.
> Initially thought it was a _Cryptophis boschmai_.. but getting back
> and having a look at the couple of photos i took, it looks nothing like
> a _C. boschmai_.. and more like some Furina..?



Didnt look at the subcaudals by any chance? Cryptophis are singular while Furina are divided....
Jordan


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 15, 2008)

Australis said:


> Can someone positively ID (save me the trouble of keying it) this one.
> Initially thought it was a _Cryptophis boschmai_.. but getting back
> and having a look at the couple of photos i took, it looks nothing like
> a _C. boschmai_.. and more like some Furina..?



Hard to tell from that angle but it looks most like a secretive to me. Where is it from? I would say def not a furina.


----------



## Hawk (Sep 18, 2008)

Australis said:


> Can someone positively ID (save me the trouble of keying it) this one.
> Initially thought it was a _Cryptophis boschmai_.. but getting back
> and having a look at the couple of photos i took, it looks nothing like
> a _C. boschmai_.. and more like some Furina..?
> ...


----------



## -Peter (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm with Hawk. _C.nigrostriatus_


----------



## saratoga (Sep 18, 2008)

Aaron, that looks like a huge tiger snake....what size is it? Beautiful looking animal!

also what is the bulge in its throat....did it have a respiratory infection or just a drink?


----------



## jase75 (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice dwyers snake Australis. Where is that from? i used to keep them years ago before licencing in nsw, i had a big female who had 8 babies. I cud never get them to take mice though. i did have 1 that i had eating strips of raw chicken.


----------



## Australis (Sep 18, 2008)

Hawk said:


> Australis said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone positively ID (save me the trouble of keying it) this one.
> ...



Hey Hawk,

It certainly was in CQ mate, but it could pose a range extension if _C. nigrostriatus_ as it
was found at least 100km s/w out of its range (from the few books i have handy)...anyways
teaches me for not keying it out at the time.

jase75,
That Dwyer's Snake is from Central Queensland.


last nights efforts elapid wise... from the same spot as the DOR.

_C. boschmai_ 







_Cryptophis nigrescens_


----------



## Australis (Sep 18, 2008)

.................. double post


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 19, 2008)

saratoga said:


> Aaron, that looks like a huge tiger snake....what size is it? Beautiful looking animal!
> 
> also what is the bulge in its throat....did it have a respiratory infection or just a drink?


 I think its just the angle of the picture that makes it look like that........:?


----------



## AustHerps (Sep 20, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> I think its just the angle of the picture that makes it look like that........:?



Correct


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 20, 2008)

I used to love that tiger aaron,i have heaps of pics of him. 
And the inland, is that the one that prolapsed ?


----------



## AustHerps (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey Baz,

This one? lol






Yep that's the taipan that prolapsed... never even thought about doing it again thank God lol.


Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 20, 2008)

If thats the same one that prolapsed, it sure has mellowed a lot since then.
It's looking great to.
Ah, nice pic Azza, Id forgotten about that one..


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 22, 2008)

I have heard the Inlands are a rather placid snake. Obviously its true by the way you guys handle them like pythons. I reckon I'd love to own one, not sure my family would agree though


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 24, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Hard to tell from that angle but it looks most like a secretive to me. Where is it from? I would say def not a furina.


 could it be a dunmall's snake?(furina dunmalli)..........just asking


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 24, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> could it be a dunmall's snake?(furina dunmalli)..........just asking



Sorry, what i call a furina is furina ornata. It could be some other kind of furina, my mistake.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 25, 2008)

Australis said:


> Can someone positively ID (save me the trouble of keying it) this one.
> Initially thought it was a _Cryptophis boschmai_.. but getting back
> and having a look at the couple of photos i took, it looks nothing like
> a _C. boschmai_.. and more like some Furina..?


 thats the one I meant as a dunmalls snake?........its head looks different to a carpentaria snake.......could be just the picture too .but the carp has a smaller stubby face ,this one seems a little longer.....:?


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 25, 2008)

Skot_WA said:


> can you dumb it down for folk like me?
> 
> what are these ones you mention?


 skot...Cryptophis boschmai........is a carpentaria snake.....found around Qld.in dry woodlands ....


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 25, 2008)

AUSTRALIS yes you like the scientific names of the snakes and yes you are correct it is the proper name,,,,,,,,,.but couldnt you put the common name next to it as well ...........please


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 25, 2008)

Australis said:


> _Suta suta_


 Curl snake....


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 25, 2008)

Australis said:


> Hey Hawk,
> 
> It certainly was in CQ mate, but it could pose a range extension if _C. nigrostriatus_ as it
> was found at least 100km s/w out of its range (from the few books i have handy)...anyways
> ...


 carpentaria snake is the 1st one and the second one is a small-eyed snake.........


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey guys awsome pics here,
Just been wondering if any one could PM me with pics of there tiger snakes and death adders -plus there enclosures>????


----------



## Australis (Sep 25, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> AUSTRALIS yes you like the scientific names of the snakes and yes you are correct it is the proper name,,,,,,,,,.but couldnt you put the common name next to it as well ...........please



Put some photos up instead of worrying about what i write.
I don't particularly like Latin names, sometimes its just easier
to put one Latin name up - as theres often more than one
common name or just a stupid one.

Like this:
Yellow-naped snake (stupid name), Barnard’s snake etc.. _Furina barnardi_
Adult.





Matt


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 25, 2008)

I was only asking aust ,as some peeps dont know the latin name nor the common .....and I will get some pics up soon ....if you dont want to put up the common name fairys nutz then but was just asking for other people thats all ........didnt mean to ruffle your feathers now.by the way was it a dunmalls snake?


----------



## Benjamin (Oct 1, 2008)

my fiercies


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 1, 2008)

Great great great thread!  Cant wait till i'm 18!


----------



## craftsman (Oct 1, 2008)

just a few elapid pics from me


----------



## saratoga (Oct 1, 2008)

Craftsman by name and nature!...nice shots!


----------



## craftsman (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you saratoga - here is one for you.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks for that.....underwater photo or in a tank?

Your photos look great...nice composition and rich colours. I understand they loose a lot being compressed for the web but still very impressive...I'm sure that full res on your screen at home they are stunning! You must have quite a library of images at home to whip out that saratoga so quickly.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 1, 2008)

Toga a few more coastal pics would be good.


----------



## craftsman (Oct 1, 2008)

yes, in a tank. I do this for living. Watch out for my book on snakes released in November.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 1, 2008)

mating red bellys......


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 1, 2008)

eastern tiger getting a drink


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 1, 2008)

taipan sussing me out.....


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 1, 2008)

eastern brown head shot...


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 1, 2008)

milky eyes of the inland taipan


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 1, 2008)

western browns doing the doo dahh


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 1, 2008)

colletts beauty


----------



## saratoga (Oct 1, 2008)

Any more details on your book Craftsman....I'm sure there would be lots of interest here.

Field guide, photobook, stories?????


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 1, 2008)

mulga hiding....


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 1, 2008)

hiding copperhead


----------



## Benjamin (Oct 1, 2008)

I like your snakes...!


----------



## saratoga (Oct 1, 2008)

Red bellied Black Snake along the Murray river, Barmah







Tiger Snake along the Yarra River, Melbourne.






Black Whip Snake, Kakadu National Park


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 1, 2008)

great pics hope one day I can take a half decent one


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 1, 2008)

saratoga: those pics are so good! they are sweet! especially the RBBS and BWS!!!!! awsome photos!

redbellybite: i like that mulga hiding! so cute LOL!


----------



## craftsman (Oct 1, 2008)

saratoga, your shots are fantastic! I like the face to face angle - just great!


----------



## Benjamin (Oct 1, 2008)

are here always aussies elapid pictures wanted?:cry:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 1, 2008)

Greg, your tiger shots are among the best ive seen.


----------



## baxtor (Oct 1, 2008)

one of my tigers and a young copperhead. The tiger probably had no orange in his colour a year ago but it seems to be creeping in almost daily now.


----------



## adelherper (Oct 10, 2008)

i love copperheads and really wont one


----------



## jamgo (Oct 12, 2008)

*some more picts*


----------



## jamgo (Oct 12, 2008)

*pair of barkley's and a large dor eastern brown*


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 12, 2008)

Geez it is giant!


----------



## funcouple (Oct 12, 2008)

thanx jamgo. what is the snake in picture 006. its awsum


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 12, 2008)

some absolutly stunning animals guy's. totally enjoyed every page. AWSOME


----------



## jamgo (Oct 12, 2008)

if its 005 its a western brown funcouple


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 12, 2008)

dwyers snake that is sheding and it going down a hole


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 12, 2008)

I've never heard of a dwyers snake what's their scientific name? Where are they from?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 12, 2008)

scientific name is parasuta dwyeri, google it


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 12, 2008)

I was planning on googling, thanks for the instruction though .

So you can't tell me where you found this one?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 12, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> I was planning on googling, thanks for the instruction though .
> 
> So you can't tell me where you found this one?


 
oh sorry if I sounded rude, I found them near the warrumbungle national park which is near coonabarabran


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 12, 2008)

furina diadema


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheers bro.

I like those diadema pics. I've found some ornata up her in darwin that look exactly the same eh, makes you wonder about them being a full species.


----------



## jase75 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats a good size Brown jamgo, i caught 1 a few years ago that was over 7ft (2.1 m) it was so big, the guy who called me to catch it thought it was a python.


----------



## Vincent (Oct 17, 2008)

jamgo said:


> View attachment 66162
> View attachment 66167



Geez you've put on some weight Jamie. Must be all those chicken kebabs and burbon.


----------



## Vincent (Oct 17, 2008)

Here's a couple of Kingy's kissing. The second shot shows the male after i finally got the female to let go. He was good as gold two minutes later looking for something to eat. Tough animals.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow Shane, I think you should name the female "Fran", sounds like a good name for such a snake.


----------



## FAY (Oct 18, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Wow Shane, I think you should name the female "Fran", sounds like a good name for such a snake.




hehe Jase, I would sleep with one eye opened if I were you LOL


----------



## Vincent (Oct 18, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Wow Shane, I think you should name the female "Fran", sounds like a good name for such a snake.



Fran it is. Gee i hope Fran doesnt get on this site, for our sakes.


----------



## Vincent (Oct 18, 2008)

Here's some more if anyones still interested.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 18, 2008)

more nice snakes shane, you all must have some sweet elapid collections


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 18, 2008)

What's that last one Shane? Is it a suta fasciata?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 18, 2008)

its a De vis' snake _Denisonia devisi_


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 18, 2008)

cheers mate, just looked it up in Cogger.


----------



## hodges (Oct 18, 2008)

Shane is the first snake a _Hemiaspis Signata_ ?.


----------



## Vincent (Oct 18, 2008)

hodges said:


> Shane is the first snake a _Hemiaspis Signata_ ?.




Sure is.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 18, 2008)

Cryptophis nigrescens and Cacophis kreftii


----------



## jamgo (Oct 18, 2008)

*wa , nt ingram's browns*


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 18, 2008)

Very jealous Jamie. I've only ever seen one live Ingrams in the flesh and it was pretty ugly. I just picked up an adult pair of SA Dugites which I'll post pics of soon.


----------



## jamgo (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah these are not has nice has qld , nt ingram's , would like to see some picts jonno when you get the chance


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 20, 2008)

one for Punja,s Lady E.B ... QLD dark .....


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## saratoga (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## m.punja (Oct 20, 2008)

any better shots of the ingrams jamie? They look nice. Also, another great shot saratoga! RBBB, hehe, I only just noticed that your avatar is a brown  I always glanced at it but never stopped to have a better look and realise it's a brownie.


----------



## m.punja (Oct 20, 2008)

old pics but good ones


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 20, 2008)

punja its the same snake as the pics .."was a very flighty I wanna bite you and your gonna suffer " QLD eastern brown it was spitting venom and going nutjob on us, posed perfect for the pics ...and then when it was time to bag it ,calmed right down ..unreal brownie...was about 6ft, so not huge but good size to grapple with


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 20, 2008)

6 foot, not huge? I've seen a grand total of 4 wild Browns longer than 6 foot. You must have one of those special snake measurers  The ones all the farmers use for their 12 foot carpets and 8 foot browns


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 21, 2008)

Jonno 6 ft isnt huge.. its a GOOD size and I measured it basically as I am 6ft myself and this fella was close enough to that ....never claimed it to be exact...and I Know the farmer measurements, as quite often I get call outs to 8 foot browns in hay sheds    ........lol .............


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 21, 2008)

jonno, ive relocated a few browns on the sunshine coast that would easily of been around the 8 foot mark and as thick as your arm. Absolute monsters.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 21, 2008)

OBVIOUSLY TRUEBLUE you own one of those measuring thingamajigs the farmers have ........and Jonno are you saying only YOU are able to find big EB's?mmmmmmm you got a tracking device no one else has huh ? ok then to be more precise then for YOU JONNO he was about 5ft 11 then........oh and remember I am FEMALE ..I DONT NEED to exagerate the length of my snake:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 21, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> ...was about 6ft, so not huge but good size to grapple with



Not huge???

The biggest ven i've had to deal with was a just over 5ft gwardar. It scared the crap out of me and definately wanted me dead. You ladies on the east cost have far bigger nads than i do.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 21, 2008)

tell you the truth ..I find the EBS that are between 4-6 ft alot easier to handle then the little stinkers that have the same attitude as the big ones ,but more agile and quicker to strike at you ...the juvies are a nightmare to tail in my opinion...trying to do a loop to hold, is very hard and I have not yet been able to do it with the little eb's...have done it with a small eyed and rbbs juvies (and that made me nervous.. lol ) but really no comparision in temprement either, waruikazi...I still dont see an eb HUGE at 6ft.....its BIG no doubt...HUGE to me is bigger then me .....


----------



## saratoga (Oct 21, 2008)

RBB...can I ask what you mean by a "loop to hold".

I agree that generally larger snakes are easier to deal with than smaller ones flicking around....things like Mulgas being a good example.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 21, 2008)

I found the 1-2fters the easiest to handle and tail (gwarders and whips). Nearly impossible to hook though. I would normally put my foot on them or jigger them. And you can roll the small ones in your hands easier than you can tap the larger ones to stop them coming back at you when bagging them.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 21, 2008)

I find the opposite lol ......at least with the bigger ones when using the jigger you have a handle on the tail while head is hooked onto the jigger and are able to better control and get in bag .the little ebs are like pocket size full of TNT and wanna take you out ......they are cute as ,,but fiesty little turds,am talking about 1 to 2 footers after that it is not too bad ...(we call the snake hook a jigger and what you call a jigger is called a pinner too ) ........


----------



## Mr feegle (Oct 21, 2008)

what do you guys and dolls reconmend for a first elapid


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 21, 2008)

redbellybite, an easy way to catch the little ones is to get a pillow case,(perferably a thick winter one), and fold it over 2-3 times and use that to pin their head. Its too thick for them to bite you thru, and then use your other hand to slide up the body under the pillow case untill you feel the back of the head and get a good grip.
Works extremly well, i use this method on all small nastie elapids such as browns and roughies etc.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 21, 2008)

saratoga said:


> RBB...can I ask what you mean by a "loop to hold".
> 
> I agree that generally larger snakes are easier to deal with than smaller ones flicking around....things like Mulgas being a good example.



I'm curious about a loop hold too. Can you explain the RBB?



Mr feegle said:


> what do you guys and dolls reconmend for a first elapid



Not that i'd know cause i don't have anything to do with captive vens but i'd go for something like a black whip. Fast nervous animals that will bite you if you mess up, similar to a brown but wont kill you.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 21, 2008)

the loop is hard to explain in writing its something I have been shown to do and i did try to explain it to saratoga but it probably sounds weird ....the technique of tail twisting(where you roll your thumb and two fingers in a circular motion ) to prevent the snake from climbing up itself works on bigger ones but not well on juvies so the loop action seems to work, but like i said i have only attempted on two snakes and neither one were eb's...was shown how to do it but not real good at it myself but it worked...if i get to do the loop again will get some pics and post ...but will be honest wont do it on a fiesty eb juvie  still got my learners on with that action and rbbs juvies are alot more calmer...


----------



## dodgie (Oct 21, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> the loop is hard to explain in writing its something I have been shown to do and i did try to explain it to saratoga but it probably sounds weird ....the technique of tail twisting(where you roll your thumb and two fingers in a circular motion ) to prevent the snake from climbing up itself works on bigger ones but not well on juvies so the loop action seems to work, but like i said i have only attempted on two snakes and neither one were eb's...was shown how to do it but not real good at it myself but it worked...if i get to do the loop again will get some pics and post ...but will be honest wont do it on a fiesty eb juvie  still got my learners on with that action and rbbs juvies are alot more calmer...



:lol:


----------



## Vincent (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's a couple of the smaller species.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 23, 2008)

nice snakes shane, seen those pics already but I want to keep this thread alive


----------



## hodges (Oct 23, 2008)

Common Death Adder (Dajarra form).


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 23, 2008)

dont think I have posted this. it is a lightning ridge curl snake suta suta


----------



## shane14 (Oct 23, 2008)

awesome snake wonder if mum will let me get a ven?.............


----------



## garthy (Oct 24, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> Jonno 6 ft isnt huge.. its a GOOD size and I measured it basically as I am 6ft myself and this fella was close enough to that ....never claimed it to be exact...and I Know the farmer measurements, as quite often I get call outs to 8 foot browns in hay sheds    ........lol .............



I agree, I have only ever caught a couple of EB's around this size but have also seen a fair few well over this mark. On snake in particular was inching it's way along the "LP Pumping station bund wall" at Bayswater Power Station and it was at least 7 if not close to 8ft or I'm not here. 6ft is big but not huge, there are other occasions where larger snakes have been seen but not caught and measured.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 25, 2008)

garthy said:


> I agree, I have only ever caught a couple of EB's around this size but have also seen a fair few well over this mark. On snake in particular was inching it's way along the "LP Pumping station bund wall" at Bayswater Power Station and it was at least 7 if not close to 8ft or I'm not here. 6ft is big but not huge, there are other occasions where larger snakes have been seen but not caught and measured.


 :lol::lol::lol::lol: careful now ,OLE Jonno might be thinking you be telling us all them old FISHING stories ..........of the one that got away .....lol


----------



## m.punja (Oct 25, 2008)

Back on track with an awsome thread

a few pics that i like of one of my tassie tigers.


----------



## m.punja (Oct 25, 2008)

and some horrid pics of a shedding copperhead


----------



## Vincent (Oct 25, 2008)

A couple of pic's of a scaleless adder. And no, it's not me holding it.


----------



## jamgo (Oct 25, 2008)

are you sure ? i have seen that hand somewhere before


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 25, 2008)

scaleless adders are not my thing, scaled ones are way better  good to see this is still going


----------



## m.punja (Oct 25, 2008)

any pics of half scaled half scaleless?


----------



## jamgo (Oct 25, 2008)

*a picture of half scaless barkley(a friends pict)*


----------



## Vincent (Oct 25, 2008)

Top End Kingys. One of my favourite animals.


----------



## jamgo (Oct 25, 2008)

They are looking hot shane!!!!!!


----------



## m.punja (Oct 25, 2008)

adders, leading the way in designer elapids. Great looking snake Jamie whosever it is. Do you know if it's genetic?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 25, 2008)

that mulga looks sweet!


----------



## Vincent (Oct 25, 2008)

Coastal Taipan. A preserved specimen. Not alive.


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 25, 2008)

Shane, those top end mulga's are hot as ! & they would have to be the sweetest coastal tai's around !


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 25, 2008)

when you preserve your dead snake do you keep it on lic? and what do you use. we have preserved road killed snakes that are in metho. is there anything better we can use?


----------



## Vincent (Oct 25, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> when you preserve your dead snake do you keep it on lic? and what do you use. we have preserved road killed snakes that are in metho. is there anything better we can use?



 
That particular preserved specimen was on license. I dont actually keep too many preserved snakes, that was a special case due to it's outstanding colours.


----------



## hodges (Oct 25, 2008)

On the taipan subject (some dull looking coastal taipans to shane's amazing coloured one):


----------



## Vincent (Oct 25, 2008)

That's actually one of mine as well. I breed darker ones than that. That's Peter's isnt it??


----------



## hodges (Oct 25, 2008)

ShaneBlack said:


> That's actually one of mine as well. I breed darker ones than that. That's Peter's isnt it??




Yeah that's his, what of peters wasn't your's :lol:


----------



## Vincent (Oct 25, 2008)

hodges said:


> Yeah that's his, what of peters wasn't your's :lol:



Haha. I've sold a couple of snakes to him over the years.


----------



## hodges (Oct 25, 2008)

I guess i can see why he would buy from a breeder that just keeps producing cracker snakes.


----------



## Vincent (Oct 25, 2008)

Shane. You seem to remember every elapid you've ever sold?

It amazes me how you recognise and remember them all!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 26, 2008)

jamgo said:


> are you sure ? i have seen that hand somewhere before



Shane would never hold a snake in such a manner, thats just crazy I tell you!


----------



## indicus (Oct 26, 2008)

A nice pair of Roughies....


----------



## JasonL (Oct 26, 2008)

A couple of giant Snowy Mountains Copperheads and one of Shanes adders


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 26, 2008)

Shane, Jamgo and dpeica = mad dogs!! handsdown..!!!!
amazing pics guys, one heck of a collection, keep it up!


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 26, 2008)

awsome pics everyone!!!! i wish i had some more elapid pics! i'll have to get ryan back down here so we can find some in the NP!!!! are you up for it ryan??? 

Cheers

Luke


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 26, 2008)

lol luke ok then, I am gonna try get some shots today out in my local national park


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 26, 2008)

HAHA!! screw you! stupid small eyes!


----------



## baxtor (Oct 26, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> when you preserve your dead snake do you keep it on lic? and what do you use. we have preserved road killed snakes that are in metho. is there anything better we can use?


 
I use Buffered Formalin when required. It is available from the chemist or I would imagine from chemical supply stores.


----------



## sasquatch001 (Oct 26, 2008)

show offs. lol


----------



## sasquatch001 (Oct 26, 2008)

stunning animals!!!


----------



## Benjamin (Oct 26, 2008)

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/...view&current=user14682_pic4078_1223101852.jpg

That´s one of my australian snakies
Cheers


----------



## jamgo (Oct 27, 2008)

*local spotted black snake*



saw it crossing the road yesterday but it didn't want to stop for a photo


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 27, 2008)

nice snake jamgo, we nearly hit one on the way back from the warrumbungles, was fast and got of the road before we could even get out of the car


----------



## Australis (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Australis (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 2, 2008)

dwyers snake looks nice matt, what is the second one, some sort of furina?


----------



## Australis (Nov 2, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> dwyers snake looks nice matt, what is the second one, some sort of furina?



Yeah matey, Yellow-naped snake before it browns out to this.


----------



## AustHerps (Nov 2, 2008)

Some stunning animals 

Inland Taipan

Sorry in advance for image quality - I'm blaming the lack of light, and not my lack of ability 











Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## m.punja (Nov 2, 2008)

them shots make it look so big azz lol I really got to have a play when I visit


----------



## krefft (Nov 7, 2008)

One of my female scaleless.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2008)

I took these of my new girl this morning. She's a doll 

(Actually, she was a bit of a mess when I got her, retained shed etc) This morning I finally got around to stripping off her old slough and giving her a good going over...I was rapt with the results!) She's such a placid well natured animal also!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 8, 2008)

Marsh Snake...


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 9, 2008)

you manage to talk the wife around moosey?
tigers are such dangerous looking criters.


----------



## zimbo (Nov 9, 2008)

wow so many beautiful snakes


----------



## m.punja (Nov 10, 2008)

bredli84 said:


> you manage to talk the wife around moosey?
> tigers are such dangerous looking criters.


 

there's a funny story behind this tiger and the thumb print on moose's forehead.


----------



## jamgo (Nov 10, 2008)

*spotted black and two tiger snakes*


----------



## herpkeeper (Nov 10, 2008)

wild taipan :shock:


----------



## dodgie (Nov 10, 2008)

That first tiger looks almost identical to one i have.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm a sucker for the common tigers Jamgo!!

...and yes Punja, I'm trying desperately to get that thumb print reversed :lol: At first she said no to pythons, then she flipped about the Brown tree snake I bought; she eventually came around to the idea of the red belly (I brought home)....and yeah....now I'm working on the tiger :lol: I think she's finally worked out how much I love these things  :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 15, 2008)

there will be a cost to that theory moose, and your wife knows exactly ,when to pull that trump card out ,when she needs it ....your kiding yourself, if you think you can get rid of that thumb print to,,,,, lmao......... oh by the way nice snakey tooooooo:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jamgo (Nov 15, 2008)

*another spotted black snake*


----------



## wizz (Nov 15, 2008)

one of my mulga's


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice Wizz!


----------



## m.punja (Nov 15, 2008)

Love them spotteds Jamie and great mulga, so red. St George?


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice mulga wizz where she from?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 15, 2008)

wow gorrgeous mulga.BTW is it just me or has this thread come up about 1000 times!


----------



## wizz (Nov 15, 2008)

He is from a breeder in SA.......... Localaty just south of St George .....Nindagully


----------



## wizz (Nov 15, 2008)

some more pics


----------



## jamgo (Nov 15, 2008)

*love the western brown*

are you breeding it at all wizz?


----------



## m.punja (Nov 15, 2008)

That really dark black and red collet, it's the first time i've looked at a collet and said, wow! Very nice Wizz and them spotteds are nice too. Jamie will you be breeding that spotted you showed earlier this year?


----------



## jamgo (Nov 15, 2008)

*spotted black*

no maybe next year mark.


----------



## wizz (Nov 15, 2008)

jamgo said:


> are you breeding it at all wizz?


 Not this year mabey next......looking for speckled browns if you no of any....


----------



## dodgie (Nov 15, 2008)

*Tiger from the news*

Here's a couple of pic's from seven news tonight.It's a bit of a stunner.


----------



## bkn351 (Nov 16, 2008)

great pics guys makes me wish i had some of these.


----------



## wizz (Nov 16, 2008)

a couple more


----------



## dpeica (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## waruikazi (Nov 19, 2008)

Tehehehe, the snakes must love you!


----------



## dodgie (Nov 19, 2008)

Did he get ya  I guess not unless you are posting this from hospital.


----------



## wizz (Nov 23, 2008)

looks good i love the dark ones..bit of a meataxe to fun....


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 23, 2008)

lovin this thread guys. good to see some quality elapids getting around.
better add some pics too...


----------



## AustHerps (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in love with... all of them 

Young Common Tiger











Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## paleoherp (Nov 23, 2008)

Defiantly been my favorite thread for the year. Top show


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 23, 2008)

Love that big brown!


----------



## m.punja (Nov 25, 2008)

Aust, mine is bigger then yours


----------



## AustHerps (Nov 27, 2008)

m.punja said:


> Aust, mine is bigger then yours



You promised you wouldn't tell anyone!

Couple of shots of a young Djarra.

















Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## Vincent (Nov 27, 2008)

I cant believe this thing is still going. Here's a couple more. The first pic is a pair of Darwin Kingy's. The second is a clutch of Curls.


----------



## Benjamin (Nov 27, 2008)

very nice pics....!
Cheers
Benjamin


----------



## wizz (Nov 27, 2008)

you do not see Curls for sale much anymore......thay are great


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 27, 2008)

G'day Shane,

I'll put my order in now for half a dozen Darwin Kingy's thanks mate


----------



## m.punja (Nov 27, 2008)

AustHerps said:


> You promised you wouldn't tell anyone!
> 
> Couple of shots of a young Djarra.
> 
> ...


 

Is that the adder from me?


----------



## m.punja (Nov 28, 2008)

Finally get some decent shots of the colour of my Hybrid tiger and it's slightly out of focus. Damn I need a good camera!





















Liked this one too much to resize it. Sorry


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 28, 2008)

we have hybrid tigewrs now!!!


----------



## m.punja (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## moosenoose (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow! That's a beaut Punja!


----------



## m.punja (Nov 28, 2008)

pitty about the quality of the photo's though. Here are some more, trying to keep this thread alive


----------



## m.punja (Nov 28, 2008)

average looking tigers, but I'm just a sucker for tigers...


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 28, 2008)

m.punja, loving all your elapids, especially the tigers and that black eastern brown!


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 28, 2008)

trick tiger and nice browny there punja...gota love the dark ones... some more shots..


----------



## Nagraj (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## AustHerps (Nov 28, 2008)

Oldies:




































  

Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## m.punja (Nov 28, 2008)

That pic of the tiger behind the pot plant is a great shot Aust, nicely done. Now, is that Djara Death Adder the one from me?


----------



## AustHerps (Nov 29, 2008)

Yup


----------



## dougie210 (Nov 29, 2008)

these pics arent too flash but i will post them any way 




































Ok so these were just a few of the recent pics i have of elapids


----------



## m.punja (Nov 29, 2008)

that Tiger is very nice Dougie. Any idea where it's from? It looks WA to me but could also be an nice eastern


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2008)

awsome pics loe the tiger


----------



## AustHerps (Nov 29, 2008)

Looooove Taipans 
































Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## wizz (Nov 29, 2008)

some pic of a mates


----------



## dpeica (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## dougie210 (Nov 29, 2008)

m.punja said:


> that Tiger is very nice Dougie. Any idea where it's from? It looks WA to me but could also be an nice eastern


 Haha yeh it is a Wa tiger! Had another pic of another stunning WA tiger, but cant find it , when i do i will post it straight here!


----------



## wizz (Nov 29, 2008)

bands on browns look great


----------



## AustHerps (Nov 29, 2008)

Young Bathurst Brown  A little bit stripey


----------



## wizz (Nov 29, 2008)

That be the sh......


----------



## JasonL (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## wizz (Nov 30, 2008)

love the pic of the whip JasonL ...has any one got pics of rough-scalds i have only ever seen one in the wild and it was dead.....


----------



## jamgo (Nov 30, 2008)

*a pic of a brown laying eggs*


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 30, 2008)

cool jamgo is that one of yours


----------



## jamgo (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah she laid three nights ago about 20eggs.


----------



## eipper (Nov 30, 2008)

There you go Wizz

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## jamgo (Nov 30, 2008)

*a nice surpise this morning spotted black*


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Nov 30, 2008)

how do you get the elapids away from the eggs?? Snake hook?


----------



## jamgo (Nov 30, 2008)

They normally leave the eggs.


----------



## wizz (Nov 30, 2008)

eipper said:


> There you go Wizz
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


 cool thanks scott


----------



## swaddo (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's some from the wires course last weekend
















The pic of the black is a little bit fuzzy


----------



## m.punja (Dec 1, 2008)

Eipper and Swaddo, you guys have me green with envy with the quality of you pics. Well done


----------



## wizz (Dec 2, 2008)

running out of pics


----------



## patience (Dec 2, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 2, 2008)

my goodness! this thread is still going! keep posting pics everyone this is grat! i will have to go out and find some elapids!!!!


----------



## m.punja (Dec 4, 2008)

more pics, love the belly on this brown.


----------



## jase75 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wat a awesome thread. Great pics everyone


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 5, 2008)

wow I love that pic of the RBBS ....the redness is absolutely stunning ......and gold stars for the rest of you guys too.....


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 5, 2008)

Might as well chuck some wild Elapids up (1 captive)
For those that have seen these, sorry, but I'm bored.

Wont put em all up, just a few of my fav elapids.

1st, A mates Northern Death Adder (could put some more pics up but ill get flamed)















Eastern Brown in pre-slough





Yellow-Faced Whippy's (juvi, beaut colours)





Some adults under abandoned bee hives





Stephens Banded _(A _rare find up here_)





_Boring I know but I liked the how the photo came out
Small Eyed


----------



## MattyMoff (Dec 5, 2008)

nice picture's


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 6, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> Might as well chuck some wild Elapids up (1 captive)
> For those that have seen these, sorry, but I'm bored.
> 
> Wont put em all up, just a few of my fav elapids.
> ...


 
just post them:lol: have you got any pics of textilis hatchos in your hand:lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 6, 2008)

nothing boring about those pictures DAN ......another fav of mine is the stephens banded....


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 6, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> just post them:lol: have you got any pics of textilis hatchos in your hand:lol:



Na only a few with a handful of juvi _Oxyuranus scutellatus, _plus an adult around my neck, you know your not a man unless you handle venomous snakes?_:lol:

(_sarcasm_)
_ 


redbellybite said:


> nothing boring about those pictures DAN ......another fav of mine is the stephens banded....



Thanks RBB!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2008)

*rough scale snake*






here's a rough scale i posted on a recent thread, i rescued this one at port macquarie.

cheers steve


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 7, 2008)

how many claimed it was a KEELBACK? lol ........


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2008)

*hi*



redbellybite said:


> how many claimed it was a KEELBACK? lol ........



I only just post the pic, but give it time? Ive never caught a rough scaled before so im pretty stoked. I got up at 12 am this morning to go and catch it. The funny thing is the day i got to port mac i got a call from qpws gold coast to catch a rough scale. i was spewing as ididn't think they get them down here and i would miss out as i know longer live up there, the second call i got and walla, lucky me. The first call was just a green tree snake.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 7, 2008)

I have never caught one before either ,,and looking at them besides the loreal scale difference,I reckon the only thing, that they have, that seems to be in common, is the colouration ,the head is far broader ,and as a catcher you know yourself you can never tell by colour/pattern alone ....thats what cracks me up when they claim its a taipan ...cause the eastern brown(that they are seeing) has a pale head ,then it must be a taipan, or if the eastern brown is big the claim of its a "KING BROWN!"


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 7, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> I have never caught one before either ,,and looking at them besides the loreal scale difference,I reckon the only thing, that they have, that seems to be in common, is the colouration ,the head is far broader ,and as a catcher you know yourself you can never tell by colour/pattern alone ....thats what cracks me up when they claim its a taipan ...cause the eastern brown(that they are seeing) has a pale head ,then it must be a taipan, or if the eastern brown is big the claim of its a "KING BROWN!"



Haha, well you do know that all the current distribution maps for King Browns are wrong? We get them down here! A few people have told me about there encounters with these "King Browns" lol.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 7, 2008)

yeah Dan but their ego gets a bit deflated ,when you tell them that "the king brown" is actually a member of the black snake family and is not an actual brown snake after all .......lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol I tend to lose them at that point, I might have to try the "black snake family" instead, the second I mention Pseudechis, their eyes glaze over haha


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 7, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> Na only a few with a handful of juvi _Oxyuranus scutellatus, _plus an adult around my neck, you know your not a man unless you handle venomous snakes?_:lol:_
> 
> _(_sarcasm_)_
> 
> ...


 

oh no freehandling shots?  I know an owner of an adder has some nice shots of baby browns and baby death adders on there hands


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm whipping myself a little over the quality of the shots (I've over-exposed them due to experimenting with a new flash) and in my opinion I've bungled a few here....but regardless of what I think, I've still managed to capture some salvageable shots of your typical wild common tiger & a copperhead......thanks to Ssssnakeman!  Next time I'll get it right! 




































Last, but not least... a beautiful copperhead!!


----------



## krefft (Dec 7, 2008)

That first Tiger photo is fantastic. Would love to see some more of your shots


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 7, 2008)

Dont beat yourself up moosey, the pics arnt that bad.
Here is my attempt at pics from todays release.





What a difference a quality camera makes huh....Wish* I *had one




Next time moose, you hold the snake and Ill take the pics ok.


----------



## fraser888 (Dec 7, 2008)

Is this the longest ever thred made? It has over 600 posts!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 8, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Next time moose, you hold the snake and Ill take the pics ok.



Deal!  Some of the most beautiful commons I've ever seen! They were truly stunning! (and to think anyone would kill something this spectacular!)

I must apologise for the size of the pics. Whenever I try to reduce their size it drops the quality out of the image and makes them become quite pixelated (sp??).


----------



## dpeica (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## -Peter (Dec 9, 2008)

fraser888 said:


> Is this the longest ever thred made? It has over 600 posts!



well its the most interesting long one ever.


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 9, 2008)

dpeica said:


>


 
Oooh if i had my licence to keep vens you would be getting a PM from me!!
Very nice!


----------



## ecosnake (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 9, 2008)

ecosnake said:


>


 
that death adder shot is brilliant marc


----------



## eipper (Dec 13, 2008)

got any other ven shots minty??


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't know if i've posted this shot in this thread yet.

-H


----------



## ecosnake (Dec 13, 2008)

eipper said:


> got any other ven shots minty??


 

LOL...who you been talking too????????


----------



## wizz (Dec 13, 2008)

great pic Nephrurus


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 13, 2008)

Great shot Nephurus!


----------



## wizz (Dec 23, 2008)

*Mulga*

My new female Malga


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 23, 2008)

wizz said:


> My new female Malga


 
Holy crap wizz that's hot.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 23, 2008)

Wizz, thats one CRAZY coloured snake!!!! do you have a locale with that one???


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 23, 2008)

wizz said:


> My new female Malga



Holy crap! It hurts my eyes!


----------



## wizz (Dec 23, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Wizz, thats one CRAZY coloured snake!!!! do you have a locale with that one???


 
near nindigully ....... she is a beautiful snake but she has one hell of an attitude........ the male my wife has is more placid and looks just as good i cant wait till breeding age.....


----------



## dodgie (Dec 23, 2008)

wizz said:


> My new female Malga



Nice paint work.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 23, 2008)

Holy cow Wizz, that has got to be one of the best elapids i have ever seen .


----------



## HoffOff (Dec 23, 2008)

wizz said:


> My new female Malga



T'is on fire man!.


----------



## wizz (Dec 23, 2008)

dodgie said:


> Nice paint work.


what do you mean by that


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, you've all forced my hand :lol: My new snake "Smoochy" .....what a cutie!!!


----------



## Vincent (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's a couple of ordinary pic's of a Pygmy Mulga.


----------



## m.punja (Dec 24, 2008)

whats the attitude like on the pygmys Shane, does it differ from the other mulgas?


----------



## m.punja (Dec 24, 2008)

nice mulga by the way wizz, looks great


----------



## Vincent (Dec 24, 2008)

m.punja said:


> whats the attitude like on the pygmys Shane, does it differ from the other mulgas?



Their a lot more timid and have less personality than the " Real Thing ".


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 24, 2008)

Shane, would you agree that, personality wise, they are like a mix between Kingies and Eastern Browns? I've only dealt with a couple but that's what I've picked up on.


----------



## Vincent (Dec 24, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Shane, would you agree that, personality wise, they are like a mix between Kingies and Eastern Browns? I've only dealt with a couple but that's what I've picked up on.



I know what you mean Jonno. Their definately more "whippy" and faster than Australis to handle. They also have the largest eyes of the Pseudechis group in relation to head size. A more slender build as well. A strange snake.


----------



## wizz (Dec 25, 2008)

Shane...Thay look great........is it true that Roy pales found them?


----------



## Vincent (Dec 25, 2008)

wizz said:


> Shane...Thay look great........is it true that Roy pales found them?



Not sure about that..... People have been catching them in different states for a long time not realising they werent "normal" Mulga's.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## m.punja (Dec 25, 2008)

haha nice pic baz. Well for chrissy I'm getting a canon450D so expect me to flood more pics of my elapids over the next week. 

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Vincent (Dec 26, 2008)

A couple of Adder pic's. The first is a Barkly. The second's a Northern adder.


----------



## m.punja (Dec 26, 2008)

got my camera today but this is the best pic ive been able to take so far. very blury but ah well


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that picture,i gather its a brown...


----------



## jamgo (Dec 26, 2008)

*northern adder and western brown*


----------



## Vincent (Dec 26, 2008)

Some more. First is a Kingy, second a Speckled brown.


----------



## m.punja (Dec 26, 2008)

love the shot of the mulga shane nice one


----------



## Vincent (Dec 26, 2008)

m.punja said:


> love the shot of the mulga shane nice one



Yeah. He's one of my favourites. A Top Ender.


----------



## m.punja (Dec 26, 2008)

pretty happy with this pic


----------



## Vincent (Dec 26, 2008)

Some Taipan's. First, a crap photo of a dark one. Second pic is a female laying a clutch of dud egg's just today.


----------



## m.punja (Dec 26, 2008)

that second snake is a ripper shane


----------



## Vincent (Dec 26, 2008)

m.punja said:


> that second snake is a ripper shane




Yeah, she is nice. This first pic is a Colletts laying recently. The seconds a Curl snake with her baby's.


----------



## jamgo (Dec 26, 2008)

*a couple of westerns*


----------



## KaaTom (Dec 26, 2008)

m.punja said:


> haha nice pic baz. Well for chrissy I'm getting a canon450D so expect me to flood more pics of my elapids over the next week.
> 
> Cheers
> Mark


 
I have a 450D excellent choice thy are awesome


----------



## wizz (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm in love with Top Ender mulga.....


----------



## JasonL (Dec 27, 2008)

ShaneBlack said:


> Some more. First is a Kingy, second a Speckled brown.



There is some fantastic colour in it's head Shane, I guess I just don't look that close


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 27, 2008)

I can't believe this thread is still going. Here's my contribution. Click on the pics for larger versions and ID info. These are all wild animals.

Stewart

--


----------



## wizz (Dec 27, 2008)

Love the Spotted black


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 27, 2008)

come on stewart, not much variety there :lol: how about a few more


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 27, 2008)

Some more for young Ryan...




White-crowned snake (Cacophis harriettae)




Red-naped snake




Common death adder (Acanthophis antarcticus)




Dwyer's snake (Parasuta dwyeri)




Yellow-faced whipsnake (Demansia psammophis)




Western brown snake (Pseudonaja nuchalis)




Bandy-bandy (Vermicella annulata)




Bandy-bandy snakebite


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 27, 2008)

And some not-so-healthy individuals. Let me know if I've misIDed anything.




Dead snake




Roadkilled eastern brown snake




Speckled brown snake




Road-killed orange-naped snake (Furina ornata)




Road-killed snake




Road-killed red-bellied black snake




Road-killed brown snake




Dead brown snake




Roadkilled Pilbara death adder (Acanthophis wellsi)




Roadkilled De Vis' banded snake (Denisonia devisi)


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 27, 2008)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Some more for young Ryan...
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/smacdonald/362304016


 
thanks stewart, I love the adder. I would have some pics of a nice yellow faced whip snake that I found this arvo, but I was about to photograph it then it bit me on the toe and slithered into some grass, thats why you dont wear thongs out herping :lol: also saw a quick little swamp snake. and got some small eyed pics from last night, when I can be bothered to load them on I will


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 27, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I would have some pics of a nice yellow faced whip snake that I found this arvo, but I was about to photograph it then it bit me on the toe



Ummmm.....


Stewart


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 27, 2008)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Ummmm.....
> 
> 
> Stewart


 
I was standing right near it crouched to take a pic, it slithered I ran in front of it to try scare it back into the open so it didnt escape, it bit my toe, then slid into the grass and I couldnt see were it went, it just went crazy for no reason, I swear I didnt tease it (this time:lol it was in some grass under a bit of board.


----------



## wizz (Dec 27, 2008)

That Western brown snake looks a bit like a* mulga* to me?


----------



## wizz (Dec 27, 2008)

*Tai*

One of my males 13 months old


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 27, 2008)

What are the common symptoms that occur from being bitten by a Bandy Bandy? Thanks


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 28, 2008)

moosenoose - Some of the common symptoms of being bitten by a Bandy Bandy include hysterical laughter of all those who find out, extreme embarassment of the poor sod who was bitten by it and a barage of jokes for the rest of the bite victims life.


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 28, 2008)

wizz said:


> That Western brown snake looks a bit like a* mulga* to me?



To be honest, it was a weird one and I couldn't ID it with any certainty (I'm quietly hoping that it's a range extension for _Oxyuranus temporalis_). It's lacking the enlarged lower secondary temporal scale that mulgas are supposed to have, but it was big and chunky, unlike typical western browns. I was in the middle of the Simpson Desert. I was there for non-snake work. I wasn't going to catch it. Here are some more pics, including one showing a strap-like rostral scale that's typical of western browns.




'Western brown'




Mulga snake for comparison




'Western brown'




'Western brown'




'Western brown' showing strap-like rostral scale

Anyone else seen any weird _Pseudonaja_/_Pseudechis_ specimens?

Edit: _When I say I couldn't ID it with any certainty, I'm referring to the fact that_ Pseudonaja nuchalis _is currently a complex of genetically and morphologically distinct entities. The animal I found would key out to a western brown, but it's quite possibly a new species (which I will hereby christen _Pseudonaja rugosa_ Macdonald 2008 and distinguish it from congeners based on the fact that _Pseudonaja rugosa sp. nov._ all (n = 1) look quite chunky)._


Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 28, 2008)

It's definitely Pseudonaja.


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 28, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> What are the common symptoms that occur from being bitten by a Bandy Bandy?



In addition to the symptoms that Jonno's described, bandy-bandy bite victims can expect to endure the following:
-a slight tingling sensation


Stewart


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 28, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> It's definitely Pseudonaja.



Is that pronounced with a 'j' or a 'y'?


Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 28, 2008)

With a Y


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 28, 2008)

Ryan herping in thongs ...:shock:..well that will learn ya ...just nearly as good turning up to a call out in thongs and shorts and the people looking at me like W..T..F? ....:lol:....... (but I had my change of clothes in the back of my car ,for just in case...) it was only a carpet bag about 6foot so thongs were the dress code for that call out ...when its 35 c with a humidity level of GOD I CANT STAND IT .:evil:....I hate getting geared up...but EB,S well any type of elapid needs a different dress code ..... good herping ryan but one day ya gonna get caught by a nasty so maybe boots might be in your favour ....


----------



## jode_01 (Dec 28, 2008)

can anyone tell me where you find surl snakes , i had a hatchy here OH said it was a blackheaded but it didn't have any pattern & sort of looked like the babies on page 46 but brown???


----------



## jode_01 (Dec 28, 2008)

sorry that was curl snakes


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 28, 2008)

jode_01 said:


> can anyone tell me where you find curl snakes



Inland Australia:







Stewart


----------



## FAY (Dec 28, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> Ryan herping in thongs ...:shock:..well that will learn ya ...just nearly as good turning up to a call out in thongs and shorts and the people looking at me like W..T..F? ....:lol:....... (but I had my change of clothes in the back of my car ,for just in case...) it was only a carpet bag about 6foot so thongs were the dress code for that call out ...when its 35 c with a humidity level of GOD I CANT STAND IT .:evil:....I hate getting geared up...but EB,S well any type of elapid needs a different dress code ..... good herping ryan but one day ya gonna get caught by a nasty so maybe boots might be in your favour ....



Funny you say that, I have pics of Garth when he was at school grappling with vens with no shoes on ( mind you it was about 45 years ago) I think that they have learnt a bit since then... lol


----------



## jode_01 (Dec 28, 2008)

what colour are they usally ? does anyone have any close up pics ?


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 28, 2008)

jode_01 said:


> what colour are they usally ? does anyone have any close up pics ?



The pic you've seen is pretty typical. Here are some more pics:




















Pulled out of a pit toilet, so he's a bit wet.



Stewart


----------



## m.punja (Dec 28, 2008)

quickly becoming my favourite snake


----------



## m.punja (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## baxtor (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice little patternless common tiger. Growing like a weed.


----------



## channi (Jan 1, 2009)

I love this thread and you are all making me jealous but, alas I have promised my other half no dangerous snakes


----------



## dodgie (Jan 1, 2009)

baxtor said:


> Nice little patternless common tiger. Growing like a weed.


 
Nice, how big is he/she.


----------



## baxtor (Jan 1, 2009)

dodgie said:


> Nice, how big is he/she.


 
about 500mm.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's another patternless Common Tiger.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 2, 2009)

Very nice Shane, how old is the tiger?


----------



## Vincent (Jan 2, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Very nice Shane, how old is the tiger?



I took that pic about an hour ago, and he's going on five years old.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 2, 2009)

A road killed Taipan.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 2, 2009)

Did you cry, Shane? I know I would have...


----------



## Vincent (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Did you cry, Shane? I know I would have...





Yeah Jonno. It was almost like seeing one of my kids get hit. I say almost, as nothing's as bad as seeing a Taipan get hit.

I'll get over it..... Maybe.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 2, 2009)

Haha don't let the missus see what you just wrote!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Haha don't let the missus see what you just wrote!



She know's how it is. I've got a Taipan's head super imposed over her head on our wedding photo's.


----------



## FAY (Jan 2, 2009)

ShaneBlack said:


> She know's how it is. I've got a Taipan's head super imposed over her head on our wedding photo's.



hehehehe Shane, what a great catch you were LOL


----------



## Vincent (Jan 2, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> hehehehe Shane, what a great catch you were LOL




Your just jealous Fay!! Admit it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 3, 2009)

Everyone forgets the little guys because the big fellas are more fun to photograph :lol:


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 3, 2009)

And a real snake.....






Jordan


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 3, 2009)

I must be drunk, havent posted this much in ages....


----------



## Vincent (Jan 3, 2009)

Lucky you put that pic up, because i was about to say, " this is what it's all about".


----------



## wizz (Jan 3, 2009)

That W.B is *HOT!!!!!!!*


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 3, 2009)

Kidding myself, those little beasts catch my attention for a few minutes but the big boys turn me on :lol: 8 days and im in Tai country, if im lucky ill glimpse one heading into the scrub.....


----------



## Vincent (Jan 3, 2009)

urodacus_au said:


> Kidding myself, those little beasts catch my attention for a few minutes but the big boys turn me on :lol: 8 days and im in Tai country, if im lucky ill glimpse one heading into the scrub.....



Hahaha. It's like confession, you just have to admit it to yourself, now your clean son. Go forfth. Hallaluljah.


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 3, 2009)

Lucky the tigers here are pretty.....


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 3, 2009)

....and the adders are ugly....


----------



## cooper123 (Jan 3, 2009)

love that tiger snake got a great orange to it

and i disagree with ur adder comment:x:x


----------



## wizz (Jan 3, 2009)

my W.B


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 3, 2009)

ShaneBlack said:


> Hahaha. It's like confession, you just have to admit it to yourself, now your clean son. Go forfth. Hallaluljah.




Haha, theyre all interesting but im most comfortable and content on my guts in front of a tiger :lol:


----------



## wizz (Jan 3, 2009)

thay are all so good were do u stop.....


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 3, 2009)

Good looking animal Wizz, pity the vast majority are nutcases and feel the need to brain themselves. Been chasing them around for a while now, yet to find a nice clean banded model.....will try a bit harder once ive found a butleri that isnt 3mm thick :lol:

A nearly Elapid....


----------



## wizz (Jan 3, 2009)

i can help .......it will not take me long to get there from the Gold Coast QLD.......LOL ....


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 3, 2009)

Hahaha, you might have more luck than me.....at this stage theyre in the same bag as unicorns, hens teeth and all natural playboy bunnies.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's another couple, no purpose, just for the sake of it.


----------



## wizz (Jan 3, 2009)

adder very very very good looking.....


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 3, 2009)

Thats an adder, and one hell of a kingy. Need to sort out these licensing issues and get myself a few red mulgas, look nothing the cranky dark things i see in the wheatbelt.

Whats the most commn western form in that area?


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Vincent (Jan 3, 2009)

wizz said:


> adder very very very good looking.....




And..... It's a Northern Adder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God Bless!!!!!!! Now i know why i'm a religious fanatic.


----------



## wizz (Jan 3, 2009)

herping in tazzy


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 3, 2009)

Need some alone time after that adder.....
















Im done, gut rot has set in, checking the traps tomorrow is going to be painful.
Jordan


----------



## wizz (Jan 3, 2009)

still in tazzy


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 3, 2009)

Coppers a cranker, will get there one day.....


----------



## dragon170 (Jan 3, 2009)

Love that tiger snake urodacus_au is it to late to ask for a xmas prezzie lol:lol:. 
Some great shots there.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 3, 2009)

I've probably already posted these pic's.... if so, sorry.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 3, 2009)

That photo Shaneblack on p49 the Taipan headshot is awesome,what age would it be,gotta love the Adders.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 3, 2009)

urodacus_au said:


> Need some alone time after that adder.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, all your photo's are fantastic!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 3, 2009)

jordan, what camera you use?


----------



## Fester (Jan 3, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> jordan, what camera you use?


 
If you save the pic and right click and go properties then look in the tab "summary" it will reveal all, camera type, shutter speed, aperture, the works. Says camera is a Canon EOS 350D.


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 3, 2009)

Plenty of tigers here, just the $200 royalty that kills you :lol:

Yeah, Festers right, 350D with a 100mm macro. Looking to upgrade the body at some stage, not often i have a spare few grand laying around though.

Jordan


----------



## wizz (Jan 3, 2009)

*colletts*

my new babies........in my opinion the best elapid hatchies


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 3, 2009)

wizz said:


> my new babies........in my opinion the best elapid hatchies



Yea I agree, yet I think they're ugly when they are older, if only they kept those colours! They go so dull....


----------



## wizz (Jan 3, 2009)

*new*

my new femail stephen's


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 3, 2009)

Ah Hoplos, the one thing WA is missing. Will find and photograph them one day.....

I think Colletts are an underrated snake, dont see as many of them as you should. Anyone got any wild pics?


----------



## Rossagon (Jan 3, 2009)

Great photo's guys!! love the juvie colletts. Is anyone involved with this thread in possession of an red pyrrhus by any chance?


----------



## dpeica (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## wizz (Jan 6, 2009)

EB looks happy


----------



## kcaj_123 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey dpeica,

Nice pics 

Excuse my ignorance but what sp. is that first one with the bubs?

cheers,
Jack


----------



## dpeica (Jan 6, 2009)

curl snake..suta suta


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 6, 2009)

nice curl snakes, you ever been bitten by one?


----------



## dpeica (Jan 6, 2009)

no.


----------



## varanid_mike (Jan 6, 2009)

*one of my copperheads*

One of my little copper head, eats like a pig.


----------



## wizz (Jan 7, 2009)

love the copperhead good pic 2.......


----------



## Colletts (Jan 7, 2009)

Just thought i'd throw in my 2 cents again. 

The first two photo's are of my newest additions (those aren't their enclosures 
either, they were both in their hides), then a pic of my Inland after a shed, and a 
photo of one of my female Collett's today laying some slugs :cry:

While i'm on the subject- i'm now looking for another mature male, this is the second 
season he's thrown duds. At 17 years i guess he's not working as good as he used to!
Poor old bugger.

Great photo's everyone, this is my favourite thread.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 7, 2009)

I still love that tiger collets and am spewing you scored it from right under my nose!


----------



## m.punja (Jan 7, 2009)

awsome tais too


----------



## wizz (Jan 7, 2009)

thats no good with the colletts........love the tai's


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 8, 2009)

Colletts said:


> i'm now looking for another mature male



How does your boyfriend feel about that?


Stewart


----------



## Colletts (Jan 8, 2009)

Ha, funny Stewart.

m.punja- what Tiger are you talking about?


----------



## kel (Jan 8, 2009)

wow it just took me almost 40mins to read every post but well worth it , that was a total eye opener , i had no idea there was so much variety to australian snakes

great pics everyone


----------



## m.punja (Jan 9, 2009)

Colletts said:


> Ha, funny Stewart.
> 
> m.punja- what Tiger are you talking about?


 
didn't you get that tiger from melbourne? Weren't we talking about it? :?


----------



## hodges (Jan 9, 2009)

Cant remember if i have posted these


----------



## LauraM (Jan 11, 2009)

nice pics i love the tiger


----------



## dpeica (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the best girlfriend ever..she left these under the christmas tree for me..


----------



## m.punja (Jan 11, 2009)

nice one dave, looks great. I saw a big pale one today, I haven't seen real pale ones before, they are usually red or dark but I really liked this sort. Defidently on next seasons wish list.


----------



## jamgo (Jan 11, 2009)

*some new arrivals....juvenile eastern browns*


----------



## m.punja (Jan 11, 2009)

are they from the eggs you told me about jamie? they look like they'll turn out pretty dark


----------



## jamgo (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah mark ..looks like a bit of a mixture some are fleck some are plain maybe one or two orange ones


----------



## m.punja (Jan 11, 2009)

nice


----------



## dpeica (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## moosenoose (Jan 12, 2009)

Keeping with the theme  

I was out giving this fella a bit of sunshine in the backyard, which he seemed pretty pleased about!


----------



## m.punja (Jan 12, 2009)

ha, he's looking good moose, glade your happy with him


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 12, 2009)

absolutley beautiful ...I love all elapids but you gotta admit RED AND BLACK go together so well ................ my utmost favourite.....


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2009)

dpeica said:


> Got the best girlfriend ever..she left these under the christmas tree for me..



Are you for cereal!?
I thought these kind of chicks were only in our dreams? Hi 5


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 12, 2009)

believe it or not there are some females that are into vens  ....


----------



## m.punja (Jan 12, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Are you for cereal!?
> I thought these kind of chicks were only in our dreams? Hi 5


 

mine tried to get me and inland for my 22nd birthday.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2009)

m.punja said:


> mine tried to get me and inland for my 22nd birthday.



That's awesome!
If I asked for an Inland for my birthday id get a Beardie haha


----------



## m.punja (Jan 12, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> That's awesome!
> If I asked for an Inland for my birthday id get a Beardie haha


 
lol I'm buying her a collett for her birthday


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 12, 2009)

any pics of hatcho mildly venomous elapids


----------



## dpeica (Jan 12, 2009)

**** photo


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 12, 2009)

dpeica said:


> **** photo


 
cute swampies. there tiny, need small skinks for them, or small geckos :lol:


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 12, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> believe it or not there are some females that are into vens  ....


pics or it never happens


----------



## Colletts (Jan 12, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> pics or it never happens


 
Proof that it does, so HA!


----------



## Colletts (Jan 12, 2009)

m.punja said:


> didn't you get that tiger from melbourne? Weren't we talking about it? :?


 
Yeah it was, sorry i have a memory like a sieve! He's settled down a fair bit now- i was SO scared of him when he turned up! I'd never had a snake as crazy as him but he's a good boy now. Still hisses and strikes but it's mostly just bluff (but i never let my guard down!)


----------



## m.punja (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice, he still looks good. Have you found him a date yet?


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 12, 2009)

Colletts said:


> Proof that it does, so HA!



C'mon, Wil's not *that* much of a girl!


Stewart


----------



## Colletts (Jan 12, 2009)

m.punja said:


> Nice, he still looks good. Have you found him a date yet?


 
No, I'm thinking about selling him. I want some Mt Gambia's coz my female passed away in October, that's why i bought him- for her. I was SO mad and upset, i still miss her heaps, she was really something. Not sure of the cause of death yet, my vet has looked at her and is waiting back for more info from herp vets (coz he's not one). He found congested lungs and haemorrhaging around her stomach and throughout. She lost a lot of blood, it was awful. I have a few ideas as to what it could be but i'm not sure. Actually, i was going to start a new thread to ask if anyone had any ideas- just to try help my vet out a bit because he's not having much success (i think he posted most mortum results and photo's on a vet website and is waiting for replies)? I have photo's too but they're pretty horrific.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 12, 2009)

thats no good, sorry to hear it


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 12, 2009)

Colletts said:


> Actually, i was going to start a new thread to ask if anyone had any ideas- just to try help my vet out a bit because he's not having much success (i think he posted most mortum results and photo's on a vet website and is waiting for replies)? I have photo's too but they're pretty horrific.



Get em' up Colletts. There are alot of us around here who are interested in illnesses and the like. Just put a squeamish warning in the title.


----------



## dpeica (Jan 12, 2009)

Constant heat exposure and not freezing them in winter. It happens pretty regularly...seems to affect females more than males. Other things would probably contribute to it aswell. 

Edit- Your vet won't be able to tell you much.


----------



## Colletts (Jan 12, 2009)

dpeica said:


> Constant heat exposure and not freezing them in winter. It happens pretty regularly...seems to affect females more than males. Other things would probably contribute to it aswell.
> 
> Edit- Your vet won't be able to tell you much.


 
Really!?!? I live in central Qld so i guess it's pretty hot up here for Tigers but in summer i don't have them on heat, unless i feed them and am worried it's too cool for them to digest. And i did cool her this year because i wanted to breed from her. I have a feeling though that her last few winters were spent on heat, but i'm not sure i'd have to talk to her previous owner.

These are the few things i think it may be, in order from most likely to least:
1. poisoning- i USED to buy my rodents from a back yard breeder. If she had bait around for the wild rodents, it could have been carried up and dropped into the enclosures and the woman just thought the captive mouse had died and put it in the freezer and sold it. I asked the vet and he said that these symptoms are common in rodent bait poisoning.

2. sodium in water- recently we had a lot of flood water pumped into our system so our tap water was high in sodium (i don't know how that works) We were assured it wasn't going to harm us so i wasn't worried, it just tasted a bit funny. My animals were drinking this tap water for about a month until it got really bad, so I switched them over to bought water. No other snakes were affected, and i though out of all of them it wouldn't be the TIger because of the Tigers that live on the islands-surely they would ingest high amounts of salted water?

3. male introduced- he's either bitten, her but i've been told same species except for the Collett's don't affect each other. OR he could have brought something nasty in and passed it on. He was originally a wild caught snake, thought to be in captivity for 3-5 years now.

Does that give you all a bit more info? ALso, she was found with her mouth agape, had defecated (no blood though) and the blood she lost came from her mouth. It was all fresh blood, no dark clumps. Going by the marks in her enc, she did A LOT of thrashing around so was obviously in a LOT of pain. It was bloody awful :cry:


----------



## dpeica (Jan 12, 2009)

I still think it's from not cooling them enough in winter, have no proof to back it up yet unfortunately..Seems similar to that diamond python syndrome that the python people blabber on about.
Fourth time I've heard it happening this season alone, including one of mine, all females, all died the exact same way, all from people who live in qld or nsw.


----------



## wizz (Jan 12, 2009)

Hay collets.... A simular thing happened with my pale headed i came home and she was dead prior to that she developed some swelling .....i thought she was just ovulating but obviously i was wrong so i decided to have a look inside and i found that the swelling was her heart and her liver was full of blood to .....


----------



## dodgie (Jan 12, 2009)

Tigers can digest food at 20c they don't need much heat.Did you get the vet to look for parasites?,some snakes can have parasites and are not affected to bad and others can just die.I lost a tiger last week,i am now treating all my animals for parasites.


----------



## Colletts (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah i thought parasites too but i doubt parasites could have affected her the way it did, with all the thrashing and blood loss.

When ever i offered her heat to digest she laid on it so i thought she knew best and i was doing the right thing.

Geeze, i wouldn't have thought that temperature would affect them this much. This is scary. I'll post some pics Wed night in a new thread, i'm out of town until then.

Thanks for your thoughts so far guys.


----------



## sambuca02 (Jan 13, 2009)

I understand that you need lots of snake handling experience too keep hot snakes, but are they hard too keep? And wat sorta licences do u need?


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 13, 2009)

sambuca02 said:


> I understand that you need lots of snake handling experience too keep hot snakes, but are they hard too keep? And wat sorta licences do u need?


ven shakes are easy to keep if not easyer than pythons some people get on there hi horse about them all you need is a bit of common sence in vic all you need advanced lic more people get killed on there motor bike than by snakes


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 13, 2009)

Exactly!! Their murderbikes!


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 13, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Exactly!! Their murderbikes!


dats funny moose :lol::lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2009)

*yep*



elapid66 said:


> ven shakes are easy to keep if not easyer than pythons some people get on there hi horse about them all you need is a bit of common sence in vic all you need advanced lic




Yeah i would have to agree there, I remember when i wanted to apply for a permit to keep elapids, Some people are up there ******* when it comes to some one who wants to become involved , I was lucky enough to meet some one who wasn't on there *hi horse* and in my opinion had the most experience out of the lot. And also they are as easy as keeping any other non venomous snake, just the risk of dying is a lot greater but hey ____surf_________car_____________smoking_____drinking________etc________:lol:


----------



## m.punja (Jan 14, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> ven shakes are easy to keep if not easyer than pythons some people get on there hi horse about them all you need is a bit of common sence in vic all you need advanced lic more people get killed on there motor bike than by snakes


 

well put


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 14, 2009)

guess what this belongs to........


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 14, 2009)

same pic close up


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 14, 2009)

this was a Gympie call out ....my favourite....


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 14, 2009)

another visitor




must think an empty coke carton was a good place to camp...at my house ....


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 14, 2009)

Good on your redbellybite...taint the best thread in APS history with colubrid scum...


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 14, 2009)

LMAO AWWW come on Jonno they still got ven ...if the vote stands will get the mods to remove the poor creature......page 55 I put vens on


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok now this creature had me a bit confused ...not a typical run of the mill .......was roadkill sadly


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh that's an easy one RBB - look at the size of it's head  I have one here that is about the same size and colour, a lot of people who have done our courses will remember it.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 15, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Oh that's an easy one RBB - look at the size of it's head  I have one here that is about the same size and colour, a lot of people who have done our courses will remember it.


yes Jonno thats where I got stumped because I was thinking that ,but the anal scale was confusing me ,you have to admit its not very defined like most ...even you could admit that now mmmmmmmmm?....but you gotta admit its a nice redbelly on page 55 now isnt it mmmmmm:lol::lol:


----------



## Colletts (Jan 15, 2009)

sambuca02 said:


> I understand that you need lots of snake handling experience too keep hot snakes, but are they hard too keep? And wat sorta licences do u need?


 
Just to put things straight, my Tiger is a legal wild caught snake. The word 'hot' makes me feel as if i'm doing it illegally!

Caught (and unfortunately ran over) a Pale head last night. Haven't checked it this morning yet but last night it seemed fine. We hit it's head but it moves around normally and reacts to movement normally so i'm hoping for the best. Will post piccies this afternoon- dead or alive. Also found a hatchie BHP hit, and 3 other snakes(but when we turned around they were gone) - was a good night. Also rescued a wee little pinkie Rufous Bettong, very cute and has survived her first night which is a good sign.


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 15, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Oh that's an easy one RBB - look at the size of it's head  I have one here that is about the same size and colour, a lot of people who have done our courses will remember it.


i cant see any pics atm cause im using a work computer.

but are you talking about that EB with a anger managment problem??

seriously that thing could rival some of the ladys that are going through "The Change" 

spawn of satan that is.


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 15, 2009)

Colletts said:


> Just to put things straight, my Tiger is a legal wild caught snake. The word 'hot' makes me feel as if i'm doing it illegally!
> 
> Caught (and unfortunately ran over) a Pale head last night. Haven't checked it this morning yet but last night it seemed fine. We hit it's head but it moves around normally and reacts to movement normally so i'm hoping for the best. Will post piccies this afternoon- dead or alive. Also found a hatchie BHP hit, and 3 other snakes(but when we turned around they were gone) - was a good night. Also rescued a wee little pinkie Rufous Bettong, very cute and has survived her first night which is a good sign.



Erm, i class a good night as being one when you dont run over a Hoplo :lol:

Hot is another term for venomous the yanks seem to use, not describing an illegally caught snake.....


----------



## Colletts (Jan 15, 2009)

urodacus_au said:


> Erm, i class a good night as being one when you dont run over a Hoplo :lol:
> 
> Hot is another term for venomous the yanks seem to use, not describing an illegally caught snake.....


 
Oh ok. I know it's used with other items so i just assumed. Yanks ey! Ha, jokes.

Yeah i was pretty upset we hit him. We were going too fast i think and my bf didn't see it as it was on my side and by the time i yelled it was already done. Stupid me though- i could have SWORN it was a spotted, and when we came back there was a car behind us about to hit it again so i ran out and grabbed it in the dark (didn't have time to find the torch). When i got to the side of the road and the car passed and i saw it with their head lights and realised it wasn't a spotted! But all is good, learnt my lesson never to assume it's something before checkin it properly!

I meant it was a good night because we saw 5 snakes in 2 hours, and we saved a little baby.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 15, 2009)

I think they use Hot to refer to venomous snakes that are still venomous, hots and venomoids, both from elapid or viper families, one still deadly the other not


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 15, 2009)

its like chilli ..you get mild (pythons) medium(BTS and low ven elapids) then you get HOT HOT HOTTY HOT!!!..............


----------



## wizz (Jan 15, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> its like chilli ..you get mild (pythons) medium(BTS and low ven elapids) then you get HOT HOT HOTTY HOT!!!..............


 i love it.LOL.......its like chilli :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## baxtor (Jan 15, 2009)

blue bellied yearling just shed, feeding his face on a pinkie as usual.


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 15, 2009)

baxtor said:


> blue bellied yearling just shed, feeding his face on a pinkie



Hopefully not your pinky...


Stewart


----------



## Colletts (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok, thanks everyone, i get the whole 'hot' thing now- just like chilli- good explaination!

I'm just starting a new thread regarding the Pale-head mentioned above. Could i please get some advice, i'm not sure what to do with the poor fella? Ta.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 15, 2009)

Colletts said:


> Ok, thanks everyone, i get the whole 'hot' thing now- just like chilli- good explaination!
> 
> I'm just starting a new thread regarding the Pale-head mentioned above. Could i please get some advice, i'm not sure what to do with the poor fella? Ta.


 CHILLI was the only way I could explain it :lol:


----------



## Colletts (Jan 16, 2009)

Colletts said:


> Really!?!? I live in central Qld so i guess it's pretty hot up here for Tigers but in summer i don't have them on heat, unless i feed them and am worried it's too cool for them to digest. And i did cool her this year because i wanted to breed from her. I have a feeling though that her last few winters were spent on heat, but i'm not sure i'd have to talk to her previous owner.
> 
> These are the few things i think it may be, in order from most likely to least:
> 1. poisoning- i USED to buy my rodents from a back yard breeder. If she had bait around for the wild rodents, it could have been carried up and dropped into the enclosures and the woman just thought the captive mouse had died and put it in the freezer and sold it. I asked the vet and he said that these symptoms are common in rodent bait poisoning.
> ...


 
Got the call from the vet who did the autopsy. He managed to get onto a herp vet and his suggestions were:
1. rodent bait (for those of you who havne't been following, see above quote)- which is what i had always thought it was. He said along with the blood clotting, the congested lungs are a common symptom of rodent poisoning. I've learnt my lesson to never buy from a backyard breeder unless i know them myself, so keep this in mind when buying from private suppliers.
2. Septiceamia- bacterial infection of the blood and lungs
3. He didn't completely rule out that it could have been the male that had bitten her. He wasn't quite sure which species can possibly affect each other but said it's unlikely.

I will never know exactly what caused the death because when she died i had no way of getting her to a vet within 24 hours and we were due to go on holidays so things were pretty hectic. So when i found her i just through her in the freezer knowing that she could still be looked at (but not tested), which was better than nothing.

I feel a bit better knowing now what the cause could have been, but still feel bloody awful that it could have easily been prevented.

R.I.P "Honey" :cry:


----------



## m.punja (Jan 16, 2009)

baxtor said:


> blue bellied yearling just shed, feeding his face on a pinkie as usual.


 

taken him off the finger diet  great snake


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 16, 2009)

Shame. Lovelylooking tiger you had. Sorry to hear it


----------



## Colletts (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks 

I'm on the look out for some more Mt Gambia's so if anyone knows of any plz p.m (i'm not getting my hopes up though coz i know they're uncommon and would sell in a flash). Ta.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 19, 2009)

well Jonno here is your TAIPAN pic .................





see I said I would get a pic now (just didnt say where I got it from)


----------



## wizz (Jan 19, 2009)

good looking tai!!!


----------



## wizz (Jan 21, 2009)

some more pics


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 21, 2009)

What locale is that adder wizz?


----------



## wizz (Jan 21, 2009)

tennant creek barkly.........


----------



## pigysus (Jan 21, 2009)

Those adders are great, Just how many sub species are there? I've seem Antarticus Southern); Praelongus (Northern) and Pyrrhus (Desert), where does Barkly fit and I've heard others mentioned.?


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 22, 2009)

Barkly is a location they are commons (antarcticus). All the ones you just mentioned are usually classed as seperate species, not sub-species. There is also wellsi.


----------



## jamgo (Jan 22, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> Barkly is a location they are commons (antarcticus). All the ones you just mentioned are usually classed as seperate species, not sub-species. There is also wellsi.


barkley is a northern adder its related to the floodplain adder i think both fall under hawkei now .... no antarcticus in the NT.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 23, 2009)

well done Fay, now where are those hatchie pics


----------



## jamgo (Jan 23, 2009)

m.punja said:


> well done Fay, now where are those hatchie pics


 yeah shane where are they????


----------



## Vincent (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's a few of this season's.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 23, 2009)

far out those collets look hot, well they all do but they are the hottest :lol:


----------



## No-two (Jan 23, 2009)

Those collets definatley look hot. Awesome.


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 23, 2009)

shane thats a nice clutch of colletts u got there......

wouldnt mind buying one.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 23, 2009)

shane absolutley stunning .........how cute are those babies............


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 23, 2009)

Those are the cutest pics there Shane 

Love the collets and taipans


----------



## Vincent (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome Shane. Love the fierce snakes. Those colletts are stunners as well. Too bad i cant have one.:cry:


----------



## Colletts (Jan 23, 2009)

Awwww... wee little Collett's!  Ya gotta love em, so cute! May have to sweet talk the boyfriend into buying me a little bub for my birthday soon. Hmm.... (starts thinking of a plan..)


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 24, 2009)

colletts am flat out trying to convince my hubby to compromise and allow me to house a rbb ...he wont bend ,he says I can have anything else BUT no VENS! you catch enough vens each season not to have one living with us permantly...........woose he is .......punja told me to hide one lol...but will just keep "nagging" him as this seems to break men for some reason ........


----------



## m.punja (Jan 24, 2009)

double post any clutches of adders floating around?


----------



## m.punja (Jan 24, 2009)

them colletts ae so bright it's hurting my eyes shane! Now I've seen some pics of my soon to be pets I've got butterflies in my guts. Can't wait til march


----------



## snakes_666 (Jan 24, 2009)

Awsome colours in them colletts. cant wait to get one


----------



## krefft (Jan 24, 2009)

In the not too distant future I can see you line breeding the first all red Colletts Shane. I'd like to put my order in now please.


----------



## DonnB (Jan 25, 2009)

ShaneBlack said:


> Here's a few of this season's.


How much are you selling the colletts for? I want one


----------



## JasonL (Jan 25, 2009)

Gee Shane, looks like you have your hands full atm.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 25, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Gee Shane, looks like you have your hands full atm.



Sure have. I might have to pop around and buy some pinkies off you.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey Shaneblack are those Colletts always like that when their hatchies,they are stunning.Those little sychos[taipan] are awesome.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 25, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Hey Shaneblack are those Colletts always like that when their hatchies,they are stunning.Those little sychos[taipan] are awesome.



Yeah. Most baby Colletts look like that. When they first hatch their a lot duller. They colour up after their first shed.


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome animals you have there Shane, especially love the Colletts.

Will you have any RBB's this season? If so, could you please pm me.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 28, 2009)

Sita,

If Shane doesn't have any Red Bellies available, I will.


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Jan 28, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Sita,
> 
> If Shane doesn't have any Red Bellies available, I will.


 

Thanks Jonno, I'll speak to you on Saturday about it.


----------



## slither (Jan 28, 2009)

really seems like alot more people seem to be getting there elapid licences out there and i had to go through so much to get mine i guess in some states its much easy that others


----------



## dodgie (Jan 28, 2009)

slither said:


> really seems like alot more people seem to be getting there elapid licences out there and i had to go through so much to get mine i guess in some states its much easy that others



What did you have to go through to get you upgrade?.


----------



## slither (Jan 29, 2009)

well dodgie i had a degree in zoology currently doing my phd i have worked at san diego zoo with reptiles i have about 4 references from differeant keepers i had done courses and still i was denied 3 times as they keepers werent respected enough or so i was told


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 29, 2009)

Unoriginal but here we go


----------



## jamgo (Jan 29, 2009)

*another western brown and spotted black*


----------



## jamgo (Jan 29, 2009)

*some gravid death adders*


----------



## jamgo (Jan 29, 2009)

*a couple more gravid adders*


----------



## gozz (Jan 29, 2009)

nice Adders mate


----------



## jamgo (Jan 30, 2009)

gozz said:


> nice Adders mate


thanks


----------



## dodgie (Jan 30, 2009)

slither said:


> well dodgie i had a degree in zoology currently doing my phd i have worked at san diego zoo with reptiles i have about 4 references from differeant keepers i had done courses and still i was denied 3 times as they keepers werent respected enough or so i was told



There unreal sometimes,it's almost like luck of the draw.
Cheers.


----------



## -Peter (Jan 30, 2009)

slither said:


> well dodgie i had a degree in zoology currently doing my phd i have worked at san diego zoo with reptiles i have about 4 references from differeant keepers i had done courses and still i was denied 3 times as they keepers werent respected enough or so i was told



Which State?


----------



## m.punja (Jan 30, 2009)

like always jamie, love your reptiles. That spotted looks wicked and I'd still like to have my name put down for a couple of it's offspring when the time comes. What is the second last adder? Just a nice Northern?


----------



## Vincent (Jan 30, 2009)

I think it may be a Camooweal Mark, but i could be wrong.


----------



## jamgo (Jan 30, 2009)

ShaneBlack said:


> I think it may be a Camooweal Mark, but i could be wrong.


yeah


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 30, 2009)

jamgo said:


> yeah



Yeah he's wrong, or yeah it's a Camooweal?


Stewart


----------



## jamgo (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah it is


----------



## m.punja (Jan 30, 2009)

i havn't noticed adders with that coloured tail lure before, nice


----------



## jamgo (Jan 30, 2009)

m.punja said:


> i havn't noticed adders with that coloured tail lure before, nice


they are nice i can't remember wether the grey phase has that colour lure


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 30, 2009)

This is a brilliant thread!! 

I just got to try and remember what I've posted :lol: Hopefully not these already!


----------



## channi (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice moose, and you are right this is a brilliant thread, best I've seen on here, I check it every couple of hours to see if I missed anything. I also go back over the previous post regularly, a big thank you to everyone who has posted pictures on this thread.


----------



## dpeica (Jan 30, 2009)

I wouldn't be expecting any more photos from shane or jamgo...they both sold out to the python crew. Disgraceful.


----------



## bkn351 (Jan 30, 2009)

JASONL do u live in south western sydney just behind green valley?


----------



## jamgo (Jan 30, 2009)

dpeica said:


> I wouldn't be expecting any more photos from shane or jamgo...they both sold out to the python crew. Disgraceful.


 I notice dave that you haven't posted a pic for a while....... do you only have python picts left?


----------



## Vincent (Jan 30, 2009)

While we are on adder's, here's some recent pic's.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 30, 2009)

bkn351 said:


> JASONL do u live in south western sydney just behind green valley?



Pffft.... I avoid anything "western" ... I'm a Sutho Shire lifer


----------



## natrix (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Elapidians , really enjoying the thread & learning a lot too.
I keep pythons only at this point but would love a RBB or Broadheaded someday .

Anyone got any BroadHeaded Pics ? .... the snakes that is


----------



## natrix (Jan 30, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Pffft.... I avoid anything "western" ... I'm a Sutho Shire lifer


 
Is that where the Albino/snow white Hobbits live ?


----------



## bkn351 (Jan 30, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Pffft.... I avoid anything "western" ... I'm a Sutho Shire lifer


HAHA u dont know what ur missing out on!

sorry u sounded like someone i know.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 30, 2009)

haha... dont ask Shane for any broady pics. He cant stand any of the hops.


----------



## natrix (Jan 30, 2009)

What's "hops" ? ---I didn't track with ya.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 30, 2009)

broad headeds, pale headeds, stephens bandeds, hoplocephalus is the first part of their scientific name, nicknamed hops

i think thats it anyway


----------



## m.punja (Jan 30, 2009)

jamgo said:


> I notice dave that you haven't posted a pic for a while....... do you only have python picts left?


 
you might have hit a nerve


----------



## natrix (Jan 30, 2009)

m.punja said:


> broad headeds, pale headeds, stephens bandeds, hoplocephalus is the first part of their scientific name, nicknamed hops
> 
> i think thats it anyway


 
Thanks .
I have no idea what any of them are like to keep , but I like the look of 'Hops' the most.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 30, 2009)

Vincent said:


> haha... dont ask Shane for any broady pics. He cant stand any of the hops.




While i'm not 'anti Hop's', it is true i'm not a fan of them. I just realised that i have never taken a single photo of any of them despite having owned all three types at various times over a 15 year period.

I guess that show's how much they interest me.


----------



## natrix (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi shane ,
What is it about 'Hops' that doesn't interest you as much the Elapids you do keep.
Is it look , or behavior , are they particularly fussy etc ?


----------



## jamgo (Jan 30, 2009)

natrix said:


> Hi shane ,
> What is it about 'Hops' that doesn't interest you as much the Elapids you do keep.
> Is it look , or behavior , are they particularly fussy etc ?


shane is the fussy one he prefers pythons these days....hops look good but CAN BE fussy feeders and are harder to breed then most other elapids.


----------



## jamgo (Jan 30, 2009)

ShaneBlack said:


> While i'm not 'anti Hop's', it is true i'm not a fan of them. I just realised that i have never taken a single photo of any of them despite having owned all three types at various times over a 15 year period.
> 
> I guess that show's how much they interest me.


15years ain't you like 30 something? did you start of on pythons?


----------



## Vincent (Jan 30, 2009)

natrix said:


> What is it about 'Hops' that doesn't interest you as much the Elapids you do keep.
> Is it look , or behavior , are they particularly fussy etc ?



In my opinion they just dont have the personality of the large elapids. Dont get me wrong, i'd prefer them over most python's, but they dont compare to the big boys.


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 30, 2009)

Some elapid pics from this year (and one from last year).





Pygmy mulga snake (_Pseudechis 'weigeli'_)





















Marsh snake (_Hemiaspis signata_)

































Pale-headed snake (_Hoplocephalus bitorquatus_)














Road-killed grey snake (_Hemiaspis damelli_). She was gravid with about 10 near-term babies. They're all in the Queensland Museum now.











Dwyer's snake (_Parasuta dwyeri_)














A muddy spotted black snake (_Pseudechis guttatus_)










De Vis' banded snake (_Denisonia devisi_)














I found this ugly thing on the weekend. Anyone know what it is?​


----------



## LauraM (Jan 30, 2009)

51 pages of fun!


----------



## Rossagon (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice photos RDU. The last one is a small eyed snake, Rhinoplacephalus nigrescens.

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 30, 2009)

jamgo said:


> 15years ain't you like 30 something? did you start of on pythons?



Hahaha. I spent my youth looking for Black's, Brown's, Tiger's and Copperheads. The Hop's and python's didnt exist back then.


----------



## dpeica (Jan 30, 2009)

jamgo said:


> I notice dave that you haven't posted a pic for a while....... do you only have python picts left?



I'm just pacing myself.


----------



## dpeica (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## LauraM (Jan 30, 2009)

edit to last post 62 not 51.. reptiles down under and dp those photos are great!!


----------



## jamgo (Jan 30, 2009)

*new arrivals for my boy*


----------



## jamgo (Jan 30, 2009)

Great photos has always stewart.......no one has guess right yet on your pic


----------



## jase75 (Jan 30, 2009)

Not a Small Eyed, i think its a Carpentaria Whip Snake ????


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 31, 2009)

jamgo said:


> no one has guess right yet on your pic



Not yet. I know of at least four people on this site who should be able to ID it.


Stewart


----------



## Peterwookie (Jan 31, 2009)

Stewart is it a Secretive Snake ???


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 31, 2009)

Peterwookie said:


> Stewart is it a Secretive Snake ???



Nope, but I agree that it does look like a _Cryptophis_. It was found in the southern brigalow belt.


Stewart


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 31, 2009)

to me it looks like a dunmall's .........furina dunmalli...........cause there ugly


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 31, 2009)

Jeeez you don't want to blink around here. I'm struggling to keep up with this thread (especially in the photos department) soooo..........................I went out and snapped these of my lil' Tiger this morning. He/she was glad to see some sunshine 

(Sorry about the massive pics)


----------



## jamgo (Jan 31, 2009)

nice shots moosenoose


----------



## eipper (Jan 31, 2009)

def dunmalli..good work stew


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 31, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> to me it looks like a dunmall's .........furina dunmalli...........cause there ugly



Yep, spot on. I was pretty excited to find it.

eipper! Are you jealous?


Stewart


----------



## m.punja (Jan 31, 2009)

great shots moose, that tiger is coming along great! And love the new weaterns Jamgo,


----------



## eipper (Jan 31, 2009)

stewart,

I think we both know the answer to that "question".

I just got back from a 4 day run.....69 species with 4 new ones for me..been awhile since I found 4 new ones in a under a week

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah stewart ,you were lucky and cant blame you getting excited as they are not the most common snake to find............well done .............MOOSE love ya tiger


----------



## wizz (Jan 31, 2009)

eipper said:


> stewart,
> 
> I think we both know the answer to that "question".
> 
> ...


 And the pics??


----------



## textilis (Feb 1, 2009)

I recently spent a couple years in tas, here are a cuple pics, please dont be to judgemental of the pics though I am no great photographer


----------



## Goannas1 (Feb 1, 2009)

colletts and RBBS.not the best pictures......


----------



## wizz (Feb 1, 2009)

*some pics*

more


----------



## textilis (Feb 1, 2009)

wizz, if you dont mind telling who did the tigers come from or where? They look like a certain color/ pattern phase from an area I know well.


----------



## wizz (Feb 1, 2009)

textilis said:


> wizz, if you dont mind telling who did the tigers come from or where? They look like a certain color/ pattern phase from an area I know well.


 Venom Supplies....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

*couple released to day in port mac and morland past kew*





crowned snake ,port mac , and a red bellied black that i travelled 100 klms so it wouldn't cop the shovel. pic are pretty shocking as im also a shocking pic taker:cry:


----------



## m.punja (Feb 1, 2009)

great pics wizz


----------



## wizz (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks ......A mate got new camera so got some pics of my snakes.........


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 4, 2009)

This little guy was posing for me earlier tonight..


























Nice tigers wizz.
Cheers


----------



## saratoga (Feb 4, 2009)

Coming up to a shed and still scoffing food down......nice looking snake!


----------



## jamgo (Feb 4, 2009)

*some hatchling spotted blacks*


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 4, 2009)

how cute are the babies on this thread ? ...


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 4, 2009)

I haven't been an APS member for very long, maybe a year or so, but my question is - with over 50,000 views and nearly 1000 replies, is this the most popular APS thread ever?
Maybe a Mod could confirm.


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 4, 2009)

jamgo - love the spotted blacks, would love to see them after a shed or 2.


----------



## wizz (Feb 4, 2009)

They look great jamgo


----------



## wizz (Feb 4, 2009)

And a pic


----------



## m.punja (Feb 6, 2009)

looking good wizz, i can't wait to get mine


----------



## jamgo (Feb 7, 2009)

*just shedded spotted black n new arrivals*


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Feb 7, 2009)

Awww those baby death adders are teeny tiny! So cute! Can a bite from them still be dangerous even at that size?


----------



## jamgo (Feb 7, 2009)

Bearded_Lady said:


> Awww those baby death adders are teeny tiny! So cute! Can a bite from them still be dangerous even at that size?


yeah it can be


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Feb 7, 2009)

They are still cute  Gorgeous snakes as always jamgo!


----------



## jamgo (Feb 7, 2009)

Bearded_Lady said:


> They are still cute  Gorgeous snakes as always jamgo!


thanks


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 8, 2009)

just adding this little one ..I call him LUCIFER...








wild caught in a ladys kitchen.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2009)

:lol::lol:Nice redbellybite

Good little lucifer o your a good little snake
o yes u are o yes you are


----------



## textilis (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice spotted jamgo, does it too have pale ventrals?


----------



## jamgo (Feb 9, 2009)

textilis said:


> Nice spotted jamgo, does it too have pale ventrals?


Some do and some have markings.


----------



## jamgo (Feb 9, 2009)

*some more spotted blacks*


----------



## urodacus_au (Feb 9, 2009)

Got this idiot in a funnel trap yesterday, really flighty, bitey and uncooperative for a tiger.







Jordan


----------



## m.punja (Feb 9, 2009)

so dark jordy! I love the belly colour looks fantastic. I want a pair


----------



## urodacus_au (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats a pretty ordinary one for over here, they get a hell of a lot better than that  Must have been up in the drier country for a while, was covered in ticks.


----------



## dpeica (Feb 10, 2009)

Couple of this seasons babies..


----------



## Colletts (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey guys

Went herping a little while ago, here are some pics. I was absolutely ecstatic about finding the Ornamental Snake! He was such a darling too, really made my night (actually my week!). Sorry about the shadow of the camera in the shots, i've since been told how to avoid this for next time.

This little guy was SOOOO cute!!! I wish they were more common in the pet trade.





Found two Coral Snakes









This guy was funky! _R. ligatus._






















This poor little thing had been hit.


----------



## Colletts (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmm.... try again

Hey guys

Went herping a little while ago, here are some pics. I was absolutely ecstatic about finding the Ornamental Snake! He was such a darling too, really made my night (actually my week!). Sorry about the shadow of the camera in the shots, i've since been told how to avoid this for next time.

This little guy was SOOOO cute!!! I wish they were more common in the pet trade.





Found two Coral Snakes









This guy was funky! _R. ligatus._





This poor little thing had been hit.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmmm Colletts your first post worked fine for me....


----------



## Colletts (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah it did but at the time i was organizing my photos in Photobucket and they disappeared on here. I cant view them now tho but i can the second one.


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 10, 2009)

Woot! Ornamental snake!


----------



## jamgo (Feb 12, 2009)

*some more*


----------



## m.punja (Feb 12, 2009)

great pics jamie, well done mate


----------



## jamgo (Feb 12, 2009)

m.punja said:


> great pics jamie, well done mate


Thanks mark


----------



## Kersten (Feb 12, 2009)

This is my favourite shot from this year's lot so far.


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone in/around Brisbane have hatchling eastern brown snakes that I can photograph?

Stewart


----------



## channi (Feb 13, 2009)

kersten, that pic is just too cute.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 13, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Does anyone in/around Brisbane have hatchling eastern brown snakes that I can photograph?
> 
> Stewart



If only you'd told me earlier...


----------



## Kersten (Feb 13, 2009)

channi said:


> kersten, that pic is just too cute.



Thanks Channi, the camera is Kris' favourite toy at the moment lol. Nothing goes undocumented. I think I have more shots of this lot of hatchlings than I do of my own kids :shock: :lol:


----------



## dpeica (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice little.....keelback


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 14, 2009)

dpeica said:


> Nice little.....keelback



Hahaha


----------



## m.punja (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll only be impressed when I see a pic of that keelback chewing your finger DP, remember the more blood the stronger you are


----------



## dpeica (Feb 14, 2009)

I have nothing to prove mexican.


----------



## wizz (Feb 14, 2009)

dpeica your keen.........that *keelback *holds the record in QLD for the longest hospital trip......Bigger balls than me...


----------



## textilis (Feb 15, 2009)

I guess we shouldn't show pics like this....


----------



## wizz (Feb 15, 2009)

yep thats cool...... i just do not trust ....R.S they go from  to :evil::evil::evil:......


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice little Rough Scale is that the only one you have? Has any one here or know of some one who has been bitten by one? A mate of mine had one and he gave it a live mouse and it knocked it out with in less then 15 seconds, so i can see that it would pack a punch and not something i would like to experience.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 15, 2009)

G'day elapid,

I know several people who have copped bad Roughie bites. The first one was totally unconcious in 6 minutes, another was gone in 4 minutes. Another APS member, who we'll keep anonymous, received a fairly minor bite compared to those two but still received multiple vials of Tiger antivenom. I also know there's been a few fatalities attributed to them as well. 

In my eyes they are on par with the likes of Eastern Browns and Coastal Taipans...

Cheers


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 15, 2009)

I know of someone who was bitten by a small one out herping and went to hospital and had no problems at all. aps member aswell, they know there snakes. would it have been a dry bite? might be the same member jonno is talking about. thanks.


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 15, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> In my eyes they are on par with the likes of Eastern Browns and Coastal Taipans...



...but much easier to find.


Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha you just need to hone your Brown Snake finding skills Stewey, they are everywhere out here


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 15, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> ...but much easier to find.
> 
> 
> Stewart


 
not really. all 3 are hard to find, dont see rough scales, we have perfect habitat here, dont see browns we have perfect habitat here (have seen 1 adult 1 at the beach) dont see taipans out of there distribution range, plus I doubt them being found anywere in nsw despite the 2 records from near grafton, they would have hitched a ride it gets to cold in winter for them here


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 15, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Haha you just need to hone your Brown Snake finding skills Stewey, they are everywhere out here
> 
> PS: I love you



I think I just need to start going out during the day. I've had no luck looking for nocturnal browns.

And I've told you before - I'm strictly buttered side up.


Stewart


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 15, 2009)

how about some tips of finding the rough scaled snakes, we got littoral rainforest and wet sclerophyll forest around here, so why are we not finding them.


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 15, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> how about some tips of finding the rough scaled snakes, we got littoral rainforest and wet sclerophyll forest around here, so why are we not finding them.



Hi Ryan,

I know of a good spot for rough-scales. If you head towards Dorrigo, then keep driving north for another 645 km, you'll get to a place called Mount Glorious. I've found heaps of them there.


Stewart
PS: Sorry, I can't offer any serious advice to you!


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 15, 2009)

stewart ,the hatchy browns are out n about have caught 2 in the past few days ,one inside my house ,which was a surprise for me ...and i posted a hatchy i got last weekend ,in my hubbys esky ...nothing proves more love then a smoko box with a eastern brown in it


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 15, 2009)

lol suppose it would help if I had a car :lol: although if I did have a car I wouldnt bother looking for all the locale snakes that much, would be heading out to somewhere better for herps. next sunday I should have some pics of some. going to a spot where people I know have found them, the people I know that have found them will be there, I will be there, will be there 3 days. so hopefully will see them. wouldnt mind seeing a death adder, a stephens banded snake and some saltuarius moritzii there either (they have seen all 3 of them species aswell)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> how about some tips of finding the rough scaled snakes, we got littoral rainforest and wet sclerophyll forest around here, so why are we not finding them.



I have caught 4 in the past month in port macquarie around light house and bonny hills. They where all call outs. So there definatly around. 


Thanks for that info Jonno. Very impressive little creatures.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> stewart ,the hatchy browns are out n about have caught 2 in the past few days ,one inside my house ,which was a surprise for me ...and i posted a hatchy i got last weekend ,in my hubbys esky ...nothing proves more love then a smoko box with a eastern brown in it


 
your hubby must really love you and your cooking etc.......


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 15, 2009)

oh ok, that is about 1 hour away from us, maybe I should head up that way, I did head out near kew, which is near there. all I saw was a blind snake and a golden crowned snake. on the way back from the herp meetings have seen a burtons and a dead intergrade maybe I should start going for a night drive around the area before we go home.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## m.punja (Feb 15, 2009)

big one, my bad


----------



## m.punja (Feb 15, 2009)

thats better


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 15, 2009)

tigers is it?

here's one i caught in an Elliot trap. 
Nestled in the trap



























-H


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 15, 2009)

sweet shots henry, nice looking tigers, victoria isnt that bad :lol:


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 15, 2009)

Just a strange question, 
Im noticing alot of wild elapid pics taken directly from the side (ground level), do you guys lay on the ground or kneel down etc?


----------



## m.punja (Feb 15, 2009)

Awsome shots Henry, makes my tigers look like rubbish!


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, i was lying on the ground.... You can't see the tent pegs I've driven through the snake to stop it launching forward and biting me. I just crop them out. 

-H


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 15, 2009)

Tent pegs!!?!?! Now, why didn't I think of that? I've been using star pickets. The snakes always seem quite lethargic afterwards.


Stewart


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 15, 2009)

you all do it the hard way. just take along a freezer in the car. freeze them all then take the pics, no worries about the snake moving, just make sure you dont over freeze it or it will snap when you try to pose it. wont have to crop the pics then.


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 15, 2009)

Ryan! That's brilliant! I've tried freezing things in carbonite, but that stuff's really hard to get on this planet.


Stewart


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 15, 2009)

dont bother trying to hit em with the car you end up with blood in the shots, or guts hanging out


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, they don't look too good. They look pretty tyred. Speaking of, I'm off to bed.


Stewart


----------



## baxtor (Feb 16, 2009)

Lowland copperheads just arrived today.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 16, 2009)

dont see enough copperhead pics. how about some shots of an adult. this has to be one of the best threads in ages, apart from the herping threads


----------



## saratoga (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice Tiger Nephurus.....great shots too.....I especially like the 3rd one!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2009)

you must be very proud baxtor

nice


----------



## baxtor (Feb 16, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> dont see enough copperhead pics. how about some shots of an adult. this has to be one of the best threads in ages, apart from the herping threads


 
This is the new mum, not the best pic.


----------



## jamgo (Feb 17, 2009)

*Some more arrivals this morning.. Dajarra's*


----------



## m.punja (Feb 17, 2009)

Baxtor what sort of enclosure do you keep your copperhead in and why do you use straw. It seems like a good idea, I have all my hides in the pits filled with straw but never thought to use it as a substrate.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 17, 2009)

Gorgeous little coppers Baxtor! And sensational pics Nephrurus! Wow!

Speaking of copperheads, I'm not sure if I've posted these already. Hard to keep track of 69 pages :lol:

A wild one:







And my lil' baby  (who's actually a fair bit bigger than this now)


----------



## baxtor (Feb 17, 2009)

m.punja said:


> Baxtor what sort of enclosure do you keep your copperhead in and why do you use straw. It seems like a good idea, I have all my hides in the pits filled with straw but never thought to use it as a substrate.


 
mark, The enclosure shown in one of the pics is not her normal one and the hay is not the usual substrate but more of a "birthing chamber" sort of thing. It gives them plenty of cover as soon as they are born and it helps a lot for that first shed. Normally my snakes get newsprint or hand towel in front opening enclosures but when I think it's getting close she goes in with the hay.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 17, 2009)

love the copper heads...so cute ,are they as placid (hatchy) as they seem in the pics Bax? or moose? unlike the EB's little stinking agro buggers...


----------



## hodges (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry for the dodgy pictures, didn't turn out the way i would of like them to


----------



## elapid66 (Feb 17, 2009)

i keep all my elapids on hay other than 2 tigers which are inside there on news paper havent had any problems yet saying that i have heard that other people have had problems with there snakes getting a type of hay fever thingy im thinkin its the dust but may be not and why do i keep them on hay because i have a shed full of the stuff its there its easy


----------



## baxtor (Feb 17, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> love the copper heads...so cute ,are they as placid (hatchy) as they seem in the pics Bax? or moose? unlike the EB's little stinking agro buggers...


 
I have not come across a copperhead yet that was not placid, young or old. I am sure you could get one to bite but I reckon it would require a lot of abuse.


----------



## wizz (Feb 17, 2009)

jamgo said:


> View attachment 80087
> View attachment 80088


 They look good jamgo any pics of mum and dad.......


----------



## urodacus_au (Feb 18, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> Just a strange question,
> Im noticing alot of wild elapid pics taken directly from the side (ground level), do you guys lay on the ground or kneel down etc?



Yep, hard to get down on their level any other way.....just avoid the pointy end :lol:

Tiger shots are great Henrietta, time you got over here to play with some black and yellow ones.
Jordan


----------



## jamgo (Feb 18, 2009)

*mum and dad*





wizz said:


> they look good jamgo any pics of mum and dad.......


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm going to try and scam my way over before winter Jordan.... I'll give you notice to put out pits!

-H


----------



## Kupres (Feb 18, 2009)

Haha!! Love the fly on the adder!!!


----------



## Kupres (Feb 18, 2009)

Love the Copper pics,, Baxtor & moosenoose!! Great stuff!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2009)

i LOVE THOSE PICS OF THE COPPERHEADS........................
very very very very very very very very very very very nice
would love to see some more pics of them. 
They really are spectacular...................
cheers steve


----------



## baxtor (Feb 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i LOVE THOSE PICS OF THE COPPERHEADS........................
> very very very very very very very very very very very nice
> would love to see some more pics of them.
> They really are spectacular...................
> cheers steve


 
another


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice baxtor, is that a female?


----------



## wizz (Feb 22, 2009)

new ones at my house


----------



## arbok (Feb 22, 2009)

love this thread! wow they look so cute as bubs


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Feb 25, 2009)

Thought i would add this sexy little fella that a mate relocated.


----------



## m.punja (Feb 25, 2009)

love the bubs, can't wait to get my new elapids!


----------



## JasonL (Feb 26, 2009)

Some old pics of Snowy Mountains Monsters, these coppers are about 5 feet and thick













and this is how they sit in the grass, my son was about 4 when these were taken, and came O so close to stepping on this one sitting in grass on the side of the road


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Feb 26, 2009)

Fantastic pics Jason....especially love the underbelly colour, never seen a copper with such clear white underneath.


----------



## saratoga (Feb 26, 2009)

Those copperheads look enormous...really bulky as well.


----------



## jack (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks for those great photos jasonL... 
now i'll have competition... (refer to my sig.)

but seriously, does anyone keep these? i did once and i want some again...


----------



## saratoga (Feb 26, 2009)

Some more Copperheads

A juvenile Pygmy Copperhead from Kangaroo island, SA







A Highland Copperhead from the Blue Mountains, NSW







A Lowland Copperhead from West Gippsland, VIc


----------



## m.punja (Feb 26, 2009)

Saratoga, love the pics. I really want to go take some shots with you still.


----------



## Kupres (Mar 2, 2009)

Some Costal pics.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 2, 2009)

Western Brown


----------



## m.punja (Mar 3, 2009)

bored, snapped up a couple of shots of some tigers
here they are


----------



## XKiller (Mar 3, 2009)

those are awesome m.punja


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 3, 2009)

i'm sure Dave & Rob won't mind me posting these 
some Pilbara death adders


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't want to go off topic to far here, but I've been taking note of the different subtrates used for vens. Is there a prefered substrate, or does it come down to personal preference or the particular ven being kept? 

I'm only getting ideas for keeping a RBB.

Thanks guys.

P.S. Some awesome animals and pics.


----------



## wizz (Mar 3, 2009)

personal preference.... news paper and paper towel is the cheapest and the quickest


----------



## thals (Mar 3, 2009)

Those adders are the bomb!


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey wizz, thanks mate


----------



## jamgo (Mar 7, 2009)

*baby wellsi and parents*


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Mar 7, 2009)

Awesome wellsi jamgo and herpkeeper! I love death adders


----------



## m.punja (Mar 7, 2009)

Probably over my tigers by now but I took these to show a mate so might as well show them here.









The one above is coming up for a shed
next two is another one in the process of a shed


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 7, 2009)

I was called out to this little guy last month.
He was hiding in a roll of carpet at the local high school.




Quick health check using my bunnings tube




Grabbing a few mites off him




Check his a$$




Time to go




Cheers


----------



## shane14 (Mar 7, 2009)

Damm those Pilbara Death adders are bloody HHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTT!!! wouldn't mind one in the futur


----------



## m.punja (Mar 7, 2009)

nice pics bazz, job well done


----------



## jamgo (Mar 9, 2009)

*just caught this local trying to steal my mice*


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 9, 2009)

nice one jamgo, awsome pilbs too herpkeeper! thanks for sharin!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 9, 2009)

thats a nice looking tiger jamgo. looks like the south east qld ones. nice pics. thanks.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 14, 2009)

From another thread. Northern shovel nose.


----------



## Peterwookie (Mar 18, 2009)

I have been watching this thread for ages now and Loving everyone else's Ven's
and I an now stoked that I can add one photo of my own I picked up a pair of RBBS last week little flighty but I have a new Favourite in my Collection I snapped this one of my little Girl today


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2009)

*lowland copperheads*


here is my new two lowland copperheads first feed today new born pinkys.

the pics not that great but the reward of watching them eat there first pinky is.

cheers steve


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice work Steve did they take them unassisted?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> Nice work Steve did they take them unassisted?



i waved a skink infront of them then misplaced the pinky infront of the skink so they took the pinky mistaking it for a skink, the skinks lived.........:lol: but the pinkys didn't:lol: They would not not even show any intrest in the pinkys at first so that was only method i could think of as these are my very first copper heads. be great to see them grow up into healthy mature adults. im very pleased with them.

cheers steve


----------



## Rossagon (Mar 21, 2009)

Here are some of my kids.





















Cheers Rossco.


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 21, 2009)

[email protected],-
I would house your copperheads seperately if i was you as copperheads are VERY canabilistic snakes.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2009)

*Hi trueBlue*



TrueBlue said:


> [email protected],-
> I would house your copperheads seperately if i was you as copperheads are VERY canabilistic snakes.




there housed seperately just had them together to take there picture. close eye on them :shock:


----------



## taylor111 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rossagon said:


> Here are some of my kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

wow that is a nice rbb i think that will be the first elapid i get


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 22, 2009)

Rossagon said:


> Here are some of my kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow love your kids rossco,if you ever need a "god mother" look me up


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Rossagon, awesome snakes you have there.

Can I ask what locale the RBB is from? I've never seen one with such intense black, especially on the nose.

Thanks.


----------



## m.punja (Mar 22, 2009)

I think Victorian RBBS come up a lot blacker then those from NSW and QLD. When I first saw a pic of an RBBS from QLD with a big red nose I thought it might have had some collett in it


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 22, 2009)

m.punja,-
True, southern red bellies, ie vic, sa and southern nws animals have black noses. northern animals have brown noses.


----------



## Rossagon (Mar 22, 2009)

From what I know about this snake, it is supposedly a Queensland locale animal. Although I do have another one that is from vic, with a lovely black nose!

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Mar 22, 2009)

Rossagon said:


> From what I know about this snake, it is supposedly a Queensland locale animal. Although I do have another one that is from vic, with a lovely black nose!
> 
> Cheers Rossco.


 

Thanks for the response Rossco....well, that throws a spanner in the works. I was honestly expecting a southern animal. Be interested to know if it's a definite Queenslander?

Cheers


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 22, 2009)

Had this conversation with Sdaji the other day...nearly all QLD Red Bellies have a brown, cream or red nose but every now and then you get one with a black nose too.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 23, 2009)

typical Queensland Rbbs.....from Gympie ...


----------



## JasonL (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, I have to admit I have never really looked at Black snake noses, but just went back through my pics of Sydney blacks, and some had brown and some had black noses... A few years back I located a truely massive RBB, I saw it quite regularly at a particular spot, the last four inches of it's tail was brownish, it looked like the black had faded out with age and size..this snake was a monster... 
a pic of a Sydney one ( not the monster I was talking about sorry, but from the same spot)


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 23, 2009)

I want one.....


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Mar 23, 2009)

Doesn't seem to matter where they come from...there all just amazing.

Jonno...you told me last weekend that you know of some with white noses, you wouldn't happen to have any pics?

Cheers


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 23, 2009)

wizz said:


> my new babies........in my opinion the best elapid hatchies


 


the only snakes that come with custom hotrod flames lol


----------



## Kupres (Mar 24, 2009)

What about the "Hot rod flames" on a hatchie Collets,,,Still pretty impressive..... My little yearling Collets,, burning up his enclosure, hehe!


----------



## -Peter (Mar 24, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Had this conversation with Sdaji the other day...nearly all QLD Red Bellies have a brown, cream or red nose but every now and then you get one with a black nose too.


Similar to Sydney, though cream is generally preshed. Brown is the most prevelant.


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thats one hot colletts Kupres,


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2009)

For godsakes.....this thread is so long I have no idea if I'd already posted this (and I've tried to wade through 30 pages or so to see if I have :lol Since we're talking red bellies noses, I thought I'd throw a pic up of one I photographed myself. I have a feeling it is a Vic locale porphyriacus. I think Punjab owns this big fella now, maybe he can elaborate?


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 24, 2009)

Kupres said:


> View attachment 84662
> What about the "Hot rod flames" on a hatchie Collets,,,Still pretty impressive..... My little yearling Collets,, burning up his enclosure, hehe!



Thats a hot Collets


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey , is this a myth or some truth about it ..are the southern RBBS shorter and stockier ,then their northern cousins?...have heard it from some "so called experts" but you know in the snake world there is a lot of dribble and wipe ya chin for fear of the flys that are hanging around it ..type of facts ...


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 24, 2009)

Northerners are always chronic brown-nosers


----------



## -Peter (Mar 24, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Hey , is this a myth or some truth about it ..are the southern RBBS shorter and stockier ,then their northern cousins?...have heard it from some "so called experts" but you know in the snake world there is a lot of dribble and wipe ya chin for fear of the flys that are hanging around it ..type of facts ...



I have never heard this one before, must be true though if a herper told you.


----------



## m.punja (Mar 24, 2009)

I have heard of some pretty big rbbs down this way.


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Mar 24, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Northerners are always chronic brown-nosers


 

:lol:

Nice shots moose. Looks like his been into the boot polish his that black


----------



## Kurama (Mar 26, 2009)

How about some tigers?


----------



## XKiller (Mar 26, 2009)

awesome tigers raven


----------



## eipper (Mar 26, 2009)

ON Pseudechis porphyriacus....

I have worked with P. p from Gippsland, Barmah area, Bendigo, Nagambie in Vic, ones from Syd, Scone, Tenterfield and Eden in NSW and from Lake Barrine, Airlie Beach, Kroombit tops, Gold Coast area in QLD.

As a general rule most specimens from Victoria are smaller on average in length but tend to be stockier, there snouts (nasal, rostrals and first and second supralabials are black to dark brown, however one specimen had a lighter snout) the specimens from Eden in NSW are also similar. Often the red is not as bright as specimens from further north.

One from around Syd and North to Kroombit Tops are larger than Southern ones often with brown to light brown snouts however the colouration seems to travel further along the head, up to the third supralabial and on to the internasals as well as the nasal, rostral, mental and both first and second supralabials. Usually bright red on sides.

From 4 specimens I have seen from the Northern extent of their range they have had cream to white on the prefrontals, internasals, rostral, supralabials, mental and labial scales, the extent of this makes them look quite distinctive. The white to cream may almost replace the red "belly" along the body, however most don't have the bright red seen in the mid range specimens. They can be quite long however their build is similar to that of the mid range specimens.

I cannot comment of the population from the Adelaide hills, SA as I have not seen a confirmed specimen from that local.

Hope this Helps,
Scott Eipper


----------



## dpeica (Mar 26, 2009)

North QLD redbelly


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 26, 2009)

its belly is very red:?


----------



## dpeica (Mar 26, 2009)

No.


----------



## MathewD (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is a little wild Black-Bellied Swamp Snake (Hemiasspis signata) in my backyard


----------



## Kurama (Mar 26, 2009)

some more.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2009)

Road killed black whip












Ant killed Northern Shovel nose





Had a gorgeous pattern and different to the only other one i've seen





And I do know what this one is... but i want to see if any of you know lol.


----------



## ssssmithy (Mar 27, 2009)

i dont know my elapids all that well but maybe a collared whip snake?


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2009)

ssssmithy said:


> i dont know my elapids all that well but maybe a collared whip snake?



Nope


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2009)

The one person who i thought would pic it did. It is a Demansia Quaesitor. A recently described species that is apparently reasonably common around the Hodgson Downs area, which just happen to be about where i was.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 28, 2009)

-Peter said:


> I have never heard this one before, must be true though if a herper told you.


 Well Peter there ya go there is some truth to the matter ...Thanks EIPPER ....sometimes the truth is there amongst the overall crap now :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 28, 2009)

just one of the tai pics that alot of peeps like
and my new death adder

cheers
sturdy


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 29, 2009)

I love that taipan shot ...makes you wanna give it a good head scratch ...lol ..your adder is a sweet baby sturdy ...cant wait to see more as your collection gets bigger


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 29, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> I love that taipan shot ...makes you wanna give it a good head scratch ...lol ..your adder is a sweet baby sturdy ...cant wait to see more as your collection gets bigger



hehe well

ive just sold some non ven stuff to make room for a bank of 3 enclosures, and im tossing up the idea of moving some of the pythons around the house to free up another wall in the herp room to fit another bank of 3 URS large vivs.


----------



## -Peter (Mar 31, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Well Peter there ya go there is some truth to the matter ...Thanks EIPPER ....sometimes the truth is there amongst the overall crap now :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



So there is data?


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 31, 2009)

eipper said:


> ON Pseudechis porphyriacus....
> 
> I have worked with P. p from Gippsland, Barmah area, Bendigo, Nagambie in Vic, ones from Syd, Scone, Tenterfield and Eden in NSW and from Lake Barrine, Airlie Beach, Kroombit tops, Gold Coast area in QLD.
> 
> ...


 well peter i wouldnt say this is something he made up now ....


----------



## -Peter (Apr 1, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> well peter i wouldnt say this is something he made up now ....


I, unlike you obviously, am interested to see research data. Thats what I am interested in. I dont doubt Scott and from what he says he has obviously weighed and measured the snakes.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 1, 2009)

As I said Peter ...is it myth? or is there some truth to it? and after reading Scott's post ,I really am satisfied ,and yeah dont care for the research data as such...I would presume that Scott wouldve recorded his finds anyway ,so for me, thats good enough to say that the possibility of these finds is true .


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 1, 2009)

That picture of the Taipan Sturdy is awesome,i honestly cant beleive this threat is still going...Anyone that has a pictures of Stephens Banded could you please post a few,cheers.


----------



## jamgo (Apr 1, 2009)

*some of this season adders*


----------



## jamgo (Apr 1, 2009)

*more*


----------



## jamgo (Apr 1, 2009)

*more*


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 1, 2009)

I had this fella circling me this morning.....like a shark :lol:


----------



## eipper (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah Pete,

There is data, as for you reading my data...well there are nicer ways about going about it

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## m.punja (Apr 1, 2009)

wait until that boy sheds moose. I wish i had room to have kept him. Looks great.


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 2, 2009)

hay jamgo... awesome adders... are you selling any?


----------



## jamgo (Apr 2, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> hay jamgo... awesome adders... are you selling any?


 yes but most are sold now


----------



## -Peter (Apr 2, 2009)

eipper said:


> Yeah Pete,
> 
> There is data, as for you reading my data...well there are nicer ways about going about it
> 
> ...



It up to you Scott, obviously your monkey is doing the dancing here.
My comments were directed at redbellybite and taking things as truth without proof. I am happy to accept anecdotal evidence but in the end thats all it is and should not be qualified as fact even when it comes from an impeccable source. When I do talks I often end by telling the kids that everything I told them could be wrong. New information is always being found, facts change and herpers stretch the truth. Always check the data for yourself.
It is well document that RBBs with differing diets will have varying head widths in relation to overall size. I have seen it with captive specimens. It is logical to then assume that body mass and length could also vary. I hadn't really thought about it on a state by state basis but presumed it was terrain.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 2, 2009)

Peter , I am not gullible either ..hence me saying what I said ..if I just out right believed in what I had heard ,I wouldnt have bothered to ask in the first place .Scott's post was good enough for me to say if any other person queried about the same question,I now would reply that the 'possibillities' of rbbs's being shorter and stockier from the southern states are basically true ..I am aware of the truth stretchers and leg pullers of the herp world..but solid evidence on paper isnt always a need in my personal belief either.There are people on here ,that I trust enough to say it as such and be quite happy with their response..


----------



## -Peter (Apr 2, 2009)

Some great animals in this thread. I'll post some of my rbbs soon.


----------



## eipper (Apr 2, 2009)

Peter,

Quantified data is still data none the less, here say and such is just that, there are no peer reviews on internet sites including things like wikipedia etc, and certainly the data I presented above is what I have found to be relatively consistant, however the are always exceptions and the more specimens you examine the more robust the data set is and therefore the general accuracy of the overall picture. However While I do not expect anyone to listen to what i say or type (on face value alone) I would not state it, if it was not what my data had found.

I think that if people on a reptile site (regardless of which one) had to use their real names as opposed to hiding behind synonyms (I am not saying that you are doing this) then you would find a sharp drop in the amount of bull waste that seems to accumulate on forums. As people would be accountable for what they say. Sure post counts would drop, but so would the amount of waste to wade through.

I digress, ON Pseudechis porphyriacus, head width v body size I assume you are talking about Rick Shine's paper of evolution of P.p adapting their head to suit Rhinella?

I need to re read it (I have not read it recently) but I thought it would difficult to link head size shifts with the length of time that Rhinella has been in Australia, I mean if you look at the Rhinella release site and date (Gordonvale, Nov,1935 ) its only 83.5 years.

As the bufotoxin is very lethal (to most Australian snakes, Keelback are a recent invader from indonesia most likely 50,000 years ago and have evolved alongside native bufonids) and as snakes higher vertebrates I would think it would take quite awhile for a species to adapt/evolve to be able to survive with a reasonable ingestion on the toxin.

So to accept Shine's finding that toads have caused the significant evolution (head shape shift) of a higher vertebrate in as little as 27 odd generations I find possibly flawed. A possible answer could be that not all P.p pops are generalists but some are specialists (possibly mammal or squamate predators as opposed to anurans) and prior shifts within these populations have not only adapted their diet preferences but also their head shape.

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 3, 2009)

*from Mac Herps Expo*

Tiger


----------



## m.punja (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Kath.
Got these guys a few weeks ago. Powering on like little champs! So stoked, they are great snakes. Enjoy.














That was the female. This is the male.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 3, 2009)

mark how long have you been keeping elapids? And how many do you have?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice Punjab


----------



## slacker (Apr 3, 2009)

I've posted most (maybe all?) of these before in different threads, but figured I'd contribute to this thread too:


























Shame about this little guy.... I'm yet to find a live one:


----------



## m.punja (Apr 3, 2009)

Gordo. Been keeping ealpids around 3 or 4 years now. Got around 35 elapids at the moment.


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Apr 3, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Tiger


 

That is a beautiful looking tiger mysnakesau.









What a fantastic photo and pose


----------



## JasonL (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Mark, nice snakes, hopefully they stick to chewing on rodents and not your hand..
Great Pics Slacker, love the Goldens, one of my favorite snakes...
As for the Blacksnake debate, I agree with Scott on the toad debate, though would like to point out that many snakes would need to be caught and measured / weighed in one given area to get an idea of average size. I know places in suburban Sydney (small parkland areas) where the avaerge size is around 5 feet, these parklands all have extensive reed beds and are crawling with Striped Marsh Frogs yet generally speaking around my house (Royal N.P), the average drops to around 4 feet, and am yet to see any approaching 6 feet.


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 3, 2009)

Pandora Pythons - he is absolutely gorgeous I loved him and he was as tame as a dog. His owner handled him so confidently and not once did the snake appear stressed or defensive at all.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Apr 3, 2009)

God this makes me love adders even more!!
They're so awesome!


----------



## Varanus1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mark, those Inlands are sexy little beasts, particularly the female; nice work.
I guess i'm going to have to get some photos up tomorrow of my critters, gotta keep this thread alive!

Regards,
Trent.


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 5, 2009)

Beautiful little Tai's Mark, they're stunners.

Slacker - top pics mate. Good work.

Looking forward to seeing some more photo's.

Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 6, 2009)

newsest additions.


----------



## gozz (Apr 6, 2009)

I like the tiger and the rbbs sweet pics mate


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 6, 2009)

hay gozz wait till i get some pics of the adults.!


----------



## gozz (Apr 6, 2009)

well hurry up you have had them for 24 hrs lolo


----------



## paleoherp (Apr 9, 2009)

A pair of Smoky Bay adders that picked up recently


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Apr 10, 2009)

Absolutely wrapped that I got my first RBB today...my fav out of all the elapids. So now I can finally add some pics to this thread

Got this little guy of Wizz today, thanks Wizz


----------



## lillylizard (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Pandora Pythons,

Congrats on you new addition, she is soooo cute,

Cheers,

Lillylizard


----------



## Casey (Apr 11, 2009)

A few of the little guys I picked up this year.


----------



## m.punja (Apr 11, 2009)

Everyone seems to like pics of these guys so here is one of mine. This seasons hatchlings.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 11, 2009)

wow mark there colour is amazing, shame it doesnt stay that bright. thanks.


----------



## australia09 (Apr 11, 2009)

punja how much for them


----------



## m.punja (Apr 11, 2009)

Eh, I messed up with my post. I bought this one, it's from this season though. I didn't hatch any myself, maybe when this bloke gets big enough I will.


----------



## elapid66 (Apr 11, 2009)

nice little dudes mark


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice Mark! You have an awesome collection, I would love to see pics of everything and your setup which Im sure is also impressive!


----------



## m.punja (Apr 12, 2009)

here are some more of the new editions. Both Brigalow belt locales. Male is a handful, took me ten minutes to wrestle him back into his tub, female is easier, she prefers to stand her ground so most of the pics are of the female. To make it easy, these are all the female.


----------



## m.punja (Apr 12, 2009)

and the lovely couple. aww how sweet.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 12, 2009)

wow I would really love a brown snake, I rarely come accross them out herping but, when I am old enought they are on my wanted list, I didnt know locales of brown snakes and stuff really occured. look foward to more pics mark, you must have queit a collection. thanks.


----------



## m.punja (Apr 12, 2009)

I got two other locales of brown too. Makay and bundaberg. I'm sure I have posted them pics on this thread though so wont bother with repeats.


----------



## Vincent (Apr 12, 2009)

This is an elapid i stumbled across one night.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 13, 2009)

m.punja said:


> I got two other locales of brown too. Makay and bundaberg. I'm sure I have posted them pics on this thread though so wont bother with repeats.


Yeah, you've posted them before. Please dont force us to look at them again
Seriously, dont.


----------



## dpeica (Apr 13, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## dpeica (Apr 13, 2009)

Top end kingy


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 13, 2009)

Mark great looking brownies ...you will probably still have to stay on your toes when handling them lol ...and dpeica once again you show us another one of your beautys.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't suppose you have any pics of whip snakes do you Dave?


----------



## hodges (Apr 13, 2009)

dpeica said:


> Top end kingy



Did i tell you i hate you,


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 13, 2009)

m.punja said:


> and the lovely couple. aww how sweet.


 How appropriate Mark ,the brown resting his head on a 'funeral notice' :lol::lol:


----------



## wizz (Apr 13, 2009)

Im in love 


dpeica said:


> Top end kingy


----------



## m.punja (Apr 13, 2009)

RBB, its not the first time I have posted pics of an elapid searching the death notices, don't do it on purpose. 
Peter, would you rather more tigers


----------



## dpeica (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## dpeica (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Vincent (Apr 13, 2009)

Love that Bandy Bandy Dpeica. Looks like a big one.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 13, 2009)

Kingcoastal said:


> Love that Bandy Bandy Dpeica. Looks like a big one.



:shock:


----------



## hodges (Apr 13, 2009)

Kingcoastal said:


> Love that Bandy Bandy Dpeica. Looks like a big one.



I sure wouldn't wanna take a bite from his Bandy Bandy


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 13, 2009)

Kingcoastal said:


> Love that Bandy Bandy Dpeica. Looks like a big one.



Hahaha!


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 13, 2009)

Kingcoastal said:


> Love that Bandy Bandy Dpeica. Looks like a big one.


 
Interesting Bandy bandy 

Love the Coastal Tai Dpeica


----------



## elapid66 (Apr 13, 2009)

you people are so mean  thats a nice bandy bandy or is it


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes that was a bit mean of us. That is a Stephens banded snake, not a bandy bandy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

nice stephens banded


----------



## Vincent (Apr 13, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> That is a Stephens banded snake, not a bandy bandy.


 
Are you sure? I've seen my share of Bandy bandys, and thats a dead ringer for one. How can you be certain??


----------



## hodges (Apr 13, 2009)

Kingcoastal said:


> Are you sure? I've seen my share of Bandy bandys, and thats a dead ringer for one. How can you be certain??



Id be willing to put Gordo's life on it, 

110% sure


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 13, 2009)

Kingcoastal said:


> Are you sure? I've seen my share of Bandy bandys, and thats a dead ringer for one. How can you be certain??



The perch in its click clack is the first give away and the second is that big fat head. 

I'll go double or nothing with Hodges' life too :lol:


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 13, 2009)

Stephens' banded snake:




Bandy-bandy:




Noticeable differences:
black and white _versus_ black and yellow
narrow head _versus_ broad head
I've never been bitten by a Stephens' banded snake


Stewart


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 13, 2009)

I wouldn't admit to getting bit by a bandy bandy lol. How'd you manage that?!


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 13, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I wouldn't admit to getting bit by a bandy bandy lol. How'd you manage that?!



I picked it up. It bit me. I have that effect on things. It was a tiny little one.






Stewart


----------



## Vincent (Apr 13, 2009)

I stand corrected. I've caught a few of those ones called Stephens Bandeds. Nice little snakes.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 13, 2009)

Kingcoastal said:


> I stand corrected. I've caught a few of those ones called Stephens Bandeds. Nice little snakes.



Count ur lucky stars in that case. They're potentially dangerous snakes.


----------



## m.punja (Apr 13, 2009)

Kingcoastal said:


> I stand corrected. I've caught a few of those ones called Stephens Bandeds. Nice little snakes.



Do you have much elapid handling experience. Perhaps you should work on you ID abilities before you go out herping next. :lol:

I'll teach you how to wrangle a bandy bandy one day if you like. :lol::lol::lol::lol: Scary buggers they are, there is a trick to tailing them that I have mastered.


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 13, 2009)

m.punja said:


> I'll teach you how to wrangle a bandy bandy one day if you like. :lol::lol::lol::lol: Scary buggers they are, there is a trick to tailing them that I have mastered.



I think you need to teach me that...



Stewart


----------



## cement (Apr 13, 2009)

wow, what a thread. I got square eyes and can't read. 
Heres a common adder, still a gorgous snake though.
Its a relocation from one of our local beaches, was found on the high tide mark in a clump of seaweed by a early morning beach walker.


----------



## Vincent (Apr 13, 2009)

m.punja said:


> Do you have much elapid handling experience. Perhaps you should work on you ID abilities before you go out herping next. :lol:
> 
> I'll teach you how to wrangle a bandy bandy one day if you like. :lol::lol::lol::lol: Scary buggers they are, there is a trick to tailing them that I have mastered.


 
I do have some handling experience, but i'm keen for more. I'm pumped to take on some big Browns. As for ID abilities, i've got a bit more to learn, but i'm 99% of the way there.

I thought i had Bandys covered, but i was proven wrong tonight (although i'm not 100% convinced dpeicas snake is not one).


----------



## m.punja (Apr 13, 2009)

Real bandy bandys move quite fast kingcoastal. If you dont watch what is happening they shoot up over your shoulder and before you know whats happened they have landed a good two meters behind you.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 13, 2009)

m.punja said:


> I'll teach you how to wrangle a bandy bandy one day if you like. :lol::lol::lol::lol: Scary buggers they are, there is a trick to tailing them that I have mastered.



So I heard  lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 13, 2009)

Kingcoastal said:


> I thought i had Bandys covered, but i was proven wrong tonight (although i'm not 100% convinced dpeicas snake is not one).



It is a Stephens Banded, it's his snake I'm sure he would know.
Plus Bandy Bandy's feed largely (if not exclusively) on Blind Snakes, so keeping a Bandy Bandy would require a breeding colony of blind snakes, plus a nest of ants or termites for the Blind Snakes to feed on their larvae.


----------



## wizz (Apr 13, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: i find Bandy Bandys in the trees all the time....lol


----------



## Vincent (Apr 13, 2009)

wizz said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: i find Bandy Bandys in the trees all the time....lol


 
I've caught most of mine around chook pens. I presume their after the chicks. Occasionally i've found them in roof spaces, but thats fairly rare.


----------



## wizz (Apr 13, 2009)

Kingcoastal said:


> I've caught most of mine around chook pens. I presume their after the chicks. Occasionally i've found them in roof spaces, but thats fairly rare.


 Have you got some pics of your Bandy Bandys ??


----------



## Vincent (Apr 13, 2009)

wizz said:


> Have you got some pics of your Bandy Bandys ??


 
Dont usually take pics of them. I normally just take them down to the local swamps and let them go in the reeds.


----------



## woosang (Apr 13, 2009)

oh I would love a Bandi Bandi one day.. **Sigh** A lovely snake.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmmmm something smells a funny colour here :lol: I wonder what name we usually know this rose by?


----------



## miley_take (Apr 13, 2009)

*Few Holiday Piccies...*

Few pics from my hols...

RBB











Collettes










Mulga





Eastern Brown





Inland Taipan


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 13, 2009)

nice snakes, you got some sweet stuff dpeica and emily did you handle them all or just the red belly? I would love to be able to handle the inland taipan, not many people get to do it, would give me a rush and I would get a great look at the animal. thanks.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 14, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Hmmmm something smells a funny colour here :lol: I wonder what name we usually know this rose by?


 :lol: have to agree here ...otherwise she is one strange outthere lady


----------



## Australis (Apr 14, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> :lol: have to agree here ...otherwise she is one *strange outthere* lady



Are you confessing?


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 15, 2009)

Australis said:


> Are you confessing?


 Australis yes thats me you are smarter then the average golf ball now arent you :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tan (Apr 15, 2009)

Couple from the weekend. Eastern Brown.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 15, 2009)

nice Tan ,one of your catches? ...green grass something we lack here at the moment ...but after all this sudden rain hope it looks more like your pics soon..


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Apr 15, 2009)

awesome pics tan, is this EB your's or one you found?


----------



## tan (Apr 15, 2009)

This fella belongs to a friend, it was feeding time so got some pics while he was out.


----------



## hodges (Apr 15, 2009)

Vinno mate you sure did fool me, i should be more alert next time :lol:


----------



## wizz (Apr 17, 2009)

*OK*

and some more


----------



## smacdonald (Apr 17, 2009)

Interesting pics, wizz.


Stewart


----------



## Kersten (Apr 17, 2009)

Mistaken identity I guess


----------



## wizz (Apr 17, 2009)

What is Interesting about it???

Kerten im not good with names


----------



## Trouble (Apr 17, 2009)

here's a couple I got today at a reptile collection that was on show.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2009)

I like those pics trouble. nice enclosures too.


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 19, 2009)

just to back wizz up, here are to front fanged pythons from the same collection.


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyhows, on with the thread...

Got this boy yesterday....










Remember this enclosure Wizz?




I'll attach some more pics next weekend when I get him outside for a play.


----------



## lillylizard (Apr 19, 2009)

Gorgeous Red belly Pandora Pythons,


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 22, 2009)

two newest additions


----------



## hodges (Apr 22, 2009)

Love the kingy sturdy..


----------



## m.punja (Apr 22, 2009)

Done well sturdy, pitty we wont be seeing any new pics from Shane. Hopfully should be getting my own Mulga soon but don't think its going to be a red one.

Trouble, is that second pic a Mulga or a patternless Tiger?


----------



## wizz (Apr 22, 2009)

its a tiger mate


----------



## m.punja (Apr 22, 2009)

thought so. The patternless look unreal.


----------



## wizz (Apr 22, 2009)

the two newest additions look good mate


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 22, 2009)

wizz said:


> the two newest additions look good mate



that they do, ill keep adding pics as the kingy get brighter. thanks again wizz bloody awesome animals


----------



## footsoulja (Apr 22, 2009)

not mine, taken at an expo


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 22, 2009)

Few pics Ive taken.


----------



## cement (Apr 23, 2009)

Every now and again these guys just blow in.

Don't get much of a mention though.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 24, 2009)

That is awesome. Where abouts do you find them? Do people call you to relocate them?


----------



## FAY (Apr 24, 2009)

What snake is that cement?? A seasnake??


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 24, 2009)

YEAH fayse its a pelamis platurus.....or yellow-bellied sea snake ....


----------



## m.punja (Apr 24, 2009)

can't wait to visit my brothers, they said they find olive seasnakes all the time. would love to see one.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 24, 2009)

They are stunning seasnakes Cement,how often do you get called out for these guys,how and where to you relocate them,cheers.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 24, 2009)

cement said:


> Every now and again these guys just blow in.
> 
> Don't get much of a mention though.



I used to find a lot of these on the main beach of Fraser Island after severe weather. They are generally on their last legs (no pun intended) and never looked well enough to return to the water. The ones I saw often died (maybe due to excessive exposure to the sun???). I don't know much about the success of any rehabilitation to get them back up to full health?? I was way out of my depth with these guys at the time (and probably still am)


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 24, 2009)

Sea snakes are pretty cool, but man they're ugly!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2009)

*nice*



cement said:


> Every now and again these guys just blow in.
> 
> Don't get much of a mention though.




i got a call for one of these the other day at port macquarie unfortunately i was too far away at the time to attend. i was so unlucky as i have never had a call out for them, though i have seen many while out surfing and have seen them from above. 
well done 
cheers steve


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Apr 25, 2009)

Only picked this little girl up from wizz a few hours ago...absolutely wrapped


----------



## snake_boy (Apr 25, 2009)

what a stunner!


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 25, 2009)

nice little flamer you have there ....


----------



## Luke_G (Apr 25, 2009)

Pandora Pythons, What did the Collett's set you back?

Cheers luke


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Apr 25, 2009)

Had the rb out today for a play and took some happy snaps. 

So placid to handle...













Cheers...

Wayne


----------



## lillylizard (Apr 25, 2009)

Gorgeous Photo's Pandorapythons, love your new Collette's


----------



## woosang (Apr 25, 2009)

GASP! WOW! She is a stunner. What an amazing colour!. I love her.


----------



## cement (Apr 26, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> YEAH fayse its a pelamis platurus.....or yellow-bellied sea snake ....


 
Correct! They are usually fairly battered when they reach shore but this one seemed to improve over the two days I cared for it and was more lively. It went to an ocean aquarium where the bloke had another of these and a Stokesi. He is trying to get a public display up and running for these amazing snakes. 
This species is a open ocean animal and a surface swimmer. They hang out between us and New Zealand.
cheers


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 27, 2009)

excellent cement ,I dont mind the look of sea snakes and kraits.....well done on getting this one back to health


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 28, 2009)

Just a few better pics of the death adder and king brown.


----------



## snake_boy (Apr 28, 2009)

cant see those pics Sturdy


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 28, 2009)

nice little hotties sturdy ...you must be a proud daddy ...


----------



## Sturdy (Apr 29, 2009)

snake_boy said:


> cant see those pics Sturdy



they are there, rbb can see them


----------



## swaddo (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah, they're there ... nice ones mate


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 30, 2009)

I've got a few tiger snaps I thought might be worthy of this thread


----------



## Colletts (Apr 30, 2009)

*ID?*

Caught this guy a little while ago but not sure what it is. I think modesta but others think nuchalis. The main reason i think it's modesta is because they are very, very common around here and Westerns aren't. It also has the typical black tipped tail, and looks very similar to another modesta i caught just two weeks after this one (they were even found within 5m of each other which was really bizarre!) He was also very placid, not like other brown sp. So what do you guys think? I have more photos if needed, and will post pics of the second snake caught for comparison.


----------



## Colletts (Apr 30, 2009)

*second snake*

This guy's definately a Ringed. See how similar it is to the one above?


----------



## m.punja (Apr 30, 2009)

Looking pretty awsome moosey!


----------



## wizz (Apr 30, 2009)

mmm first pic looks like a speckled brown but then the rest of the pics make me unsure its a bit of both ( speckled and ringed ) i found one that looked the same in winton .......will have to do a scale count or if not epper will no or even jamgo..p.s what color is its mouth..cheers Dave


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 30, 2009)

m.punja said:


> Looking pretty awsome moosey!




I got to say Punja, I've got a real soft spot for that Tassie


----------



## jamgo (Apr 30, 2009)

Colletts said:


> Caught this guy a little while ago but not sure what it is. I think modesta but others think nuchalis. The main reason i think it's modesta is because they are very, very common around here and Westerns aren't. It also has the typical black tipped tail, and looks very similar to another modesta i caught just two weeks after this one (they were even found within 5m of each other which was really bizarre!) He was also very placid, not like other brown sp. So what do you guys think? I have more photos if needed, and will post pics of the second snake caught for comparison.


 both are modesta


----------



## elapid66 (Apr 30, 2009)

nice pics moose gota luv those tigers


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 30, 2009)

Colletts said:


> Caught this guy a little while ago but not sure what it is. I think modesta but others think nuchalis. The main reason i think it's modesta is because they are very, very common around here and Westerns aren't. It also has the typical black tipped tail, and looks very similar to another modesta i caught just two weeks after this one (they were even found within 5m of each other which was really bizarre!) He was also very placid, not like other brown sp. So what do you guys think? I have more photos if needed, and will post pics of the second snake caught for comparison.


 lovely snake ,to me it looks like a modesta,bands arent always distiguished ..the pic of the iris is a orangey -browny colour which is known for modesta,unlike the iris of nuchalis, which is quite red in colour ...how lucky to find two within a short period of time


----------



## Colletts (May 1, 2009)

Cool, thanks guys. I thought it was modesta, just wanted to get others opinions coz they guy i asked thought it wasn't (so HA HA to you, you know who you are! )

Redbelly- they're a _really_ common snake where i live. I reckon everyone in town has seen one at least once! But it was really weird to catch two in the same spot within two weeks. They're an awesome little snake and never try to bite so are good for photo shoots.


----------



## waruikazi (May 2, 2009)




----------



## hodges (May 2, 2009)

Nice whip waruikazi, get that of dave ?


----------



## waruikazi (May 2, 2009)

Sure did.


----------



## waruikazi (May 3, 2009)

Whoooa there's been a bit of chit chat in this thread... Hope everyone likes whip snakes.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 3, 2009)

who was banned, shane who, why? is that what the chit chat was about? the whip snakes are cool


----------



## waruikazi (May 3, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> who was banned, shane who, why? is that what the chit chat was about? the whip snakes are cool



I know what you mean, elapids in general are cool. Yeah i think it may have been a black that was banned and chitty chitty bang banged about.


----------



## whcasual79 (May 3, 2009)

jamgo said:


> View attachment 53753
> View attachment 53754




what's the 2nd snake in this pic?? love it


----------



## waruikazi (May 3, 2009)

Pseudonaja modesta or ringed brown.


----------



## jamgo (May 4, 2009)

*my new barkley from shane black*


----------



## adelherper (May 4, 2009)

awesome adder jamgo


----------



## wizz (May 4, 2009)

Nice one jamgo....i think you should be called AdderMan!!!


----------



## waruikazi (May 4, 2009)

Shhhhh Jamgo that is the name of which we do not speak! Nice little elapid disguised in viper skin.


----------



## Sturdy (May 4, 2009)

Nice whip snake. war

nice adder too jam,

i got my self a new one yesterday too, ill throw some pics up later tonight out in the sun.


----------



## Nodrog (May 4, 2009)

Love the adder Jamgo I so want 1 of them but for now I will settle for my nt adder


----------



## m.punja (May 4, 2009)

I think Shane has one of them adders waiting for me Jamie, they look awsome. I thought I wouldn't see one until I rocked up at his place being that he has been banned and all. Pitty. Apparantly all the members who are in his workplace were banned also.





old pic but one of my favourite snakes.


----------



## jamgo (May 4, 2009)

m.punja said:


> I think Shane has one of them adders waiting for me Jamie, they look awsome. I thought I wouldn't see one until I rocked up at his place being that he has been banned and all. Pitty. Apparantly all the members who are in his workplace were banned also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi mark .........yes it is a pitty and they stuffed vincent name up because he used shane's computer once to log on to look at stuff also.


----------



## jamgo (May 4, 2009)

thanks for the comments on the barkley guys........hoping it will hold it grey colouring i always wanted a grey phase barkley.


----------



## jamgo (May 4, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> Nice whip snake. war
> 
> nice adder too jam,
> 
> i got my self a new one yesterday too, ill throw some pics up later tonight out in the sun.


 can't to see ..............the other adder you got is also a very nice snake


----------



## Daniel1 (May 5, 2009)

A crap picture of a beautiful snake.


----------



## Sturdy (May 5, 2009)

pics for jamgo 

this guy is a freaking nutcase.


----------



## Goannas1 (May 5, 2009)

colletts from shane


----------



## Sturdy (May 5, 2009)

Goannas1 said:


> colletts from shane



is shane selling collets atm?


----------



## Goannas1 (May 5, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> is shane selling collets atm?


i got them off him a few months ago i think he sold them all fast


----------



## jack (May 5, 2009)

there were only a few left when i was down there 3 months ago


----------



## jamgo (May 5, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> pics for jamgo
> 
> this guy is a freaking nutcase.


 very nice sturdy ........you must be happy with that.


----------



## jamgo (May 5, 2009)

*some more new editions*




two qld northern adders and a dajarra


----------



## jack (May 5, 2009)

another tiger.. 
(my snake, not my photo)


----------



## waruikazi (May 5, 2009)

This made me very very happy.







The colour is pretty washed out from the flash but jeezus elapids dump all over pythons whne it comes to looks.


----------



## redbellybite (May 7, 2009)

cute whippy Gordo ...


----------



## junglepython2 (May 7, 2009)

What locale is that Tiger Jack?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 7, 2009)

That is exquisite Gordo.


----------



## m.punja (May 8, 2009)

nice looking tiger Jack.


----------



## DanTheMan (May 8, 2009)

Already posted these on april's photo comp, thought I might chuck them on here too.
Some may already be on here, but im not going through the whole thread to check.
































Some not so good ones, but nice snake


----------



## sm0kinup (May 8, 2009)

Does anyone have any photos of any bites of there own from vens?


----------



## Nodrog (May 8, 2009)

Just thought i would add some of my pics for you guys


----------



## redbellybite (May 9, 2009)

sm0kinup said:


> Does anyone have any photos of any bites of there own from vens?


 usually mate,call me crazy if you like, but most people that get bitten by their vens ,arent really in the "WAIT TILL I GRAB A PIC " mood .........


----------



## waruikazi (May 9, 2009)

All to pick up a hot nurse!


----------



## m.punja (May 9, 2009)

What grabbed ya gordo?


----------



## waruikazi (May 9, 2009)

m.punja said:


> What grabbed ya gordo?



A big assed carpet lol. 

The hospital visit was from when i was a bit careless with a dead gwardar and found a spot of blood on my thumb. Never any envenomation and i was discharged after 3 hours (which is unheard of as snake bites are nearly alway an overnight job). !BUT! I did get the nurses phone number, so it was all worth while!


----------



## redbellybite (May 9, 2009)

Well except for Gordo ...but his dog coughs up full grown cats as furballs ...
mmmmmm yes Gordo dont leave us dangling .....what got you ???


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 10, 2009)

Here is a lovely Point Cook Tiger that i pulled out of a young hotties laundry. I was there fixing an Ac unit when she came screaming out the front door.


----------



## sm0kinup (May 12, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> usually mate,call me crazy if you like, but most people that get bitten by their vens ,arent really in the "WAIT TILL I GRAB A PIC " mood .........


 '
I hear ya, it would be the last thing i would be thinking of but you do get alot of photos on the net of the aftermath, ya know, skin graphs etc, but hopefully no one here has had to go through that as it can be pretty grueling!


----------



## Sturdy (May 12, 2009)

What about the Christmas bite thread?

someone had a colletion of photos with the damage done to a finger from a spotted black?

they were interesting


----------



## redbellybite (May 12, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> A big assed carpet lol.
> 
> The hospital visit was from when i was a bit careless with a dead gwardar and found a spot of blood on my thumb. Never any envenomation and i was discharged after 3 hours (which is unheard of as snake bites are nearly alway an overnight job). !BUT! I did get the nurses phone number, so it was all worth while!


 WELL NOW that explains why your lying there with your tongue hanging out ...it was all about the nurse not the bite


----------



## moosenoose (May 12, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> The hospital visit was from when i was a bit careless with a dead gwardar and found a spot of blood on my thumb. Never any envenomation and i was discharged after 3 hours (which is unheard of as snake bites are nearly alway an overnight job). !BUT! I did get the nurses phone number, so it was all worth while!



I got a good chuckle out of this! The photo is a classic! :lol:


----------



## wizz (May 12, 2009)

one of my adders


----------



## wizz (May 16, 2009)

some new additions


----------



## flood (May 17, 2009)

Nice wizz love the adder!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 17, 2009)

Some pics of a tiger taken today.

 

 This one likes his reflection


Nice adder wizz


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 17, 2009)

nice animals wizz.
and i'de also just like to add, i think this is the biggest thread on this site, 88 pages!


Will


----------



## Kupres (May 17, 2009)

Some of my Collets-Black.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 17, 2009)

Another tiger.


----------



## smacdonald (May 17, 2009)

ID these species. No cheating.

One:





Two:










Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 17, 2009)

Oh oh oh, can I play Stewy? PLEASE?!


----------



## smacdonald (May 17, 2009)

Nice to know you're willing to talk to me when it suits you...


Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 17, 2009)

Haha, jealousy isn't healthy. You're still my squishy little cutie pie.

<3


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 17, 2009)

P.S. That little thing at the end of my post is meant to be a love heart. Just in case you didn't realise.


----------



## smacdonald (May 17, 2009)

Honey, let's talk about this tonight. We don't need to air our dirty laundry in public.


Stewart


----------



## Colletts (May 17, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Nice to know you're willing to talk to me when it suits you...
> 
> 
> Stewart


 
HA! Good one Stew! I second that! (We're gonna cop it now, you watch! Oh and btw J, just keep driving in November )


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 17, 2009)

Pfft, as if I was gonna stop for you anyway, Miss Salt and Pepper Shaker.


----------



## bredli-sli (May 17, 2009)

hey guys looking at getting a elapid in a while from now, whats the most hardyest friendliest elapid you can gett?


----------



## smacdonald (May 17, 2009)

Now now, kids. Let's keep it civil. Jonno, apologise to the young lady.


Stewart


----------



## Colletts (May 17, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Pfft, as if I was gonna stop for you anyway, Miss Salt and Pepper Shaker.


 

Ha! "Stop for me" I never asked you to, you wanted it. Let's be mature now and keep it from the public.


----------



## hodges (May 17, 2009)

bredli-sli said:


> hey guys looking at getting a elapid in a while from now, whats the most hardyest *friendliest elapid* you can gett?



:lol:


----------



## -Matt- (May 17, 2009)

bredli-sli said:


> hey guys looking at getting a elapid in a while from now, whats the most hardyest friendliest elapid you can gett?


 
Friendly Elapid??? 


:lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 17, 2009)

demansia vestigiata


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 17, 2009)

Colletts said:


> Ha! "Stop for me" I never asked you to, you wanted it. Let's be mature now and keep it from the public.


 
Shut up.


----------



## smacdonald (May 17, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> demansia vestigiata



Why do you say that? You better not be cheating...


Stewart


----------



## smacdonald (May 17, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Shut up.




Woah! Time out, Jonno. Go and sit in the corner. That's no way to talk to a lady.


Stewart


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 17, 2009)

cause it looks like one, I wanna find one, I couldnt spell the scientific name though so I had to copy and paste it. I know common name is lesser black whip snake


----------



## Sturdy (May 17, 2009)

got the tiger out for some pics, wizz nice adder mate


----------



## bredli-sli (May 17, 2009)

the guy in my snake shop plays with his tiger and iv seen him, lol
and im not even lieing gavin from scales and tails


----------



## smacdonald (May 17, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> cause it looks like one, I wanna find one, I couldnt spell the scientific name though so I had to copy and paste it. I know common name is lesser black whip snake



But how are you separating it from _Demansia papuensis_? I'm not saying you're wrong. I've just received different opinions, so I'm keen to hear more.


Stewart


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 17, 2009)

guessed, I would have no idea what papuensis looks like lol


----------



## redbellybite (May 18, 2009)

number 1.. looks to me to be the lesser, as it seems to have a netted appearance on its body (unless its just the picture)
number 2.. looks to me to be the greater ,it has the scattered dark blotches on top of its head and it has that pale marking around the eye...
anyway thats my guess ....


----------



## Peterwookie (May 18, 2009)

bredli-sli said:


> hey guys looking at getting a elapid in a while from now, whats the most hardyest friendliest elapid you can gett?


 
Coastal Taipan that love hug's & kisses  and are great with kids


----------



## eipper (May 18, 2009)

Stew,

Did you count the ventrals?

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## smacdonald (May 19, 2009)

eipper said:


> Did you count the ventrals?



I did. But I'm wondering if people can pick it based on other characters.


Stewart


----------



## redbellybite (May 19, 2009)

Had another look at demansia pics ....number one is not a lesser black ,but a marble-headed (olivacea)
its got the line across the snout and has a coma below its eye .
still saying number two is the greater black whip snake ....


----------



## smacdonald (May 19, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Had another look at demansia pics ....number one is not a lesser black ,but a marble-headed (olivacea)
> its got the line across the snout and has a coma below its eye .
> still saying number two is the greater black whip snake ....



Number 1 is almost correct - it's no longer a marble-headed whipsnake. It's one of the newly described species. If you've got the second edition of A complete guide to reptiles of Australia, have a look in the appendix.

Number 2 keyed out to _Demansia vestigiata_ (based on ventral scale count), but a friend of mine thinks it looks more like _D. papuensis_.


Stewart


----------



## redbellybite (May 19, 2009)

so your ventral count on number two was(DV) 165-197?.....looks like a DP(but count is obviously bigger) but if you did a full count it possibly is a DV...so stewart when did it stop being calld a Demansia olivacea?..just recently ?


----------



## moosenoose (May 19, 2009)

Urrrgh where are the pics???? :lol:

I posted one of these into the May Competition, but it deserve a spot on this thread IMO. *More pics, less chin-waggin' folks!* 







Did I post this one before??? Beats me  My young Lowlands Copperhead


----------



## Sturdy (May 19, 2009)

nice copper heads moose i wana get some soon.


----------



## smacdonald (May 19, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> so your ventral count on number two was(DV) 165-197?.....looks like a DP(but count is obviously bigger) but if you did a full count it possibly is a DV...so stewart when did it stop being calld a Demansia olivacea?..just recently ?



The black whipsnake had a ventral scale count of 180, putting it well into _D. vestigiata_ range.

_Demansia torquata_ and _D. olivacea_ were redefined in 2007:

Shea, Glenn M. and Scanlon, John D. (2007) Revision of the small tropical whipsnakes previously referred to _Demansia olivacea_ (Gray, 1842) and _Demansia torquata_ (Günther, 1862) (Squamata: Elapidae). Records of the Australian Museum, 59:117-142.


Stewart


----------



## redbellybite (May 19, 2009)

well stewart,what exactly is number 1 then? 
and I wouldnt have called number two a DV going by picture ...so yeah everytime you think ya might just know ...mother nature goes n changes it  good find anyway ...very interesting and confusing at the same time ...


----------



## smacdonald (May 19, 2009)

_Demansia quaesitor_. This animal was found under a slab of sandstone on a fauna survey up near Mt Isa.

Same animal, different photographer:





Stewart


----------



## eipper (May 19, 2009)

Were the anterior ventrals black edged in the second snake?

What locality, was it in the overlap zone of both species? I get a feeling that there are more species within pssamophis, vestigiata and paps yet to be described.

The ventral number along with the subcaudal counts are meant to be pretty good indicators, as presently defined. But the Head shape and lack of dark pigment (less a few flecks) suggest a pap.


(I did know what the first one was too, I got called for spoiling it last time)

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## smacdonald (May 19, 2009)

Don't worry Scott, I know you knew!

I can't remember the colour of the ventrals. It was up north of Mt Isa. Do you have a PDF of Shea's article splitting _D. atra_? I don't have a copy of it.


Stewart


----------



## waruikazi (May 19, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> _Demansia quaesitor_. This animal was found under a slab of sandstone on a fauna survey up near Mt Isa.
> 
> Same animal, different photographer:
> 
> ...



looks alotr different to a quaesetor i found in hodgson downs area.


----------



## snakes_666 (May 19, 2009)

Some of mine


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 19, 2009)

what is that snakes 666? i haven't ever seen anything like it.


Will


----------



## smacdonald (May 19, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> looks alotr different to a quaesetor i found in hodgson downs area.



I think they look pretty similar, the animal I found just had markings that were less distinct.

From the original article:


> Geographic variation. Within the main body of the distribution, head colour changes gradually from bluish in the east to more orange in the west, with a concurrent decrease in expression of dark markings on the head dorsum. Further, the dark nape band is narrower in the west, its anterior margin lying further posterior to the parietals.





Stewart


----------



## redbellybite (May 20, 2009)

Ok as I am not fully up on the genus of all snakes and have limited knowledge in this field ...so its always been to my understanding that the genus 'PSEUDONAJA" *guttata *modesta*textilis*ingrami*nuchalis...correct? and that the genus 'DEMANSIA" is different to the 'PSEUDONAJA"....so when I was looking up the species that stewart had found ...when I typed in demansia ...it came up with this ...(copied from google)
Scientific Name: Demansia textilis
A very common snake of mainly inland Australia which can grow quite large. Browns of nearly two metres have been seen in Western Victoria. It is very venomous.
The brown snake is approximately 1.5 metres long, and is one of Australia's more deadly creatures. They have venom which can cause death to humans relatively quickly if left untreated. Brown snakes up to 2.3 metres have been recorded in Australia.
They feed on small creatures, such as mice and rats, small birds, lizards or even other snakes. These snakes are found in Eastern Australia, however they are not found in Tasmania. 
......plus this 
*Demansia* /De·man·sia/ (de-man´se-ah) a genus of venomous snakes of the family Elapidae, including the brown snake of Australia and New Guinea. 

Dorland's Medical Dictionary for Health Consumers. © 2007 by Saunders, an imprint of Elsevier, Inc. All rights reserved.
_Demansia_
a genus of venomous snakes.
*Demansia nuchalis affinis* as for _D. textilis_ (below). Called also dugite, spotted brown snake.

*Demansia nuchalis nuchalis* similar to _D. textilis._ Called also gwardar, western brown snake, _Pseudonaja nuchalis._

*Demansia olivaceae (syn. Demansia psammophis olivacea)* a thin, poisonous snake up to 7 ft long. Called also black whip snake.

*Demansia textilis* the Australian brown snake with a powerful toxin and a willingness to attack. Envenomation is characterized by clinical signs of drowsiness, drooping of lips and eyelids, inability to swallow, labored abdominal respiration, muscle tremor, recumbency and pupillary dilatation in some cases. Called also common brown snake.
So if you guys would like to enlighten me on this ...much appreciated ...


----------



## smacdonald (May 20, 2009)

At least some of the brown snakes were put in _Demansia_ way back in around 1858, I think. They've been in _Pseudonaja_ for a fair while. What ever source you were looking at is out of date. I can probably dig up some more info from some references at home if you're after more details.


Stewart


----------



## redbellybite (May 20, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> At least some of the brown snakes were put in _Demansia_ way back in around 1858, I think. They've been in _Pseudonaja_ for a fair while. What ever source you were looking at is out of date. I can probably dig up some more info from some references at home if you're after more details.
> 
> 
> Stewart


 cheers stewart ...was just making a point ,no wonder alot get confused as one of the sites claim to be updated as late as 2007 ...you think they wouldve changed it ...
But what ever you can scrape up that is current would be good thanks stewart


----------



## eipper (May 20, 2009)

Not as a PDF mate, but I have a hard copy around here somewhere

I can try and did it up if you need it?

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Vixen (May 20, 2009)

willia6 said:


> what is that snakes 666? i haven't ever seen anything like it.
> 
> 
> Will


 
I believe the reddy coloured one is a Collets.


----------



## smacdonald (May 20, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> I believe the reddy coloured one is a Collets.



That's right, it's a Collett's black snake. And the other one is a pale-headed snake.


Stewart


----------



## wizz (May 20, 2009)

snakes_666 said:


> Some of mine


who found the pale-headed??? looks a bit ....nice colletti


----------



## wizz (May 20, 2009)

what did waruikazi do to get Suspended.????


----------



## snakes_666 (May 20, 2009)

willia6 said:


> what is that snakes 666? i haven't ever seen anything like it.
> 
> 
> Will


The black one is a pale-headed snake & the other one is a collett's


----------



## smacdonald (May 20, 2009)

wizz said:


> what did waruikazi do to get Suspended.????



I don't know for sure, but I think it involved two dwarves, a spatula and half a tub of chicken oil.


Stewart


----------



## wizz (May 20, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> I don't know for sure, but I think it involved two dwarves, a spatula and half a tub of chicken oil.
> 
> 
> Stewart


LOL :lol::lol:


----------



## redbellybite (May 21, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> I don't know for sure, but I think it involved two dwarves, a spatula and half a tub of chicken oil.
> 
> 
> Stewart


 that would be right up Gordo's alley


----------



## Sturdy (May 21, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> I don't know for sure, but I think it involved two dwarves, a spatula and half a tub of chicken oil.
> 
> 
> Stewart



he got suspended for the thread on "funniest infraction"


----------



## eipper (May 24, 2009)

Hi all,

Couple more....not my snakes










Cheers,
Scott


----------



## wizz (May 24, 2009)

nice....and yep the up button


----------



## Sturdy (May 24, 2009)

thats a bloody ripper of a colletts , whos the lucky sod that owns it?


----------



## Sel (May 24, 2009)




----------



## eipper (May 25, 2009)

can't remember push the up button to find out Luke


----------



## wizz (May 26, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## waruikazi (May 27, 2009)

After i got my dwarfes to apply some chicken fat via a spatula onto this pinky look what happened.






Yeah turned out to be way too big and he spat it out after about 45 minutes, but it turned me on.


----------



## redbellybite (May 29, 2009)

LMAO Gordo ...more chicken fat lube


----------



## moosenoose (May 31, 2009)

Two shots of perhaps one of my last purchases for awhile.


----------



## hodges (Jun 1, 2009)

New picture


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 1, 2009)

Vincent said:


> Here's another one. Inland Taipan




Oh my! 
What a stunning creature!
Thanks for sharing.


*shocked*


----------



## Colletts (Jun 7, 2009)

My new babies 

Yearling:









Hatchies:


----------



## Sturdy (Jun 8, 2009)

nice kingy mate.


----------



## Colletts (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Kupres (Jun 11, 2009)

A new Tiger.


----------



## Firepac (Jun 13, 2009)

Juvenile Colletts



Parent


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 13, 2009)

i cant believe how many posts there are on here! great pics!


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 13, 2009)

I love colletts, dont see enough of them on this site.

if only they kept there strong juvie colours.

thanks for posting the pics

donks


----------



## Kupres (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice collets man,,, I love them, They look so tuff when they get nice & big..


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 14, 2009)

G'day Kupres, what locality of Tiger is that?


----------



## Kupres (Jun 14, 2009)

Jonno,, Its from Mt Gambier SA.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 15, 2009)

*Tigers*

As cute as a button and almost the same size


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 15, 2009)

I was called out to this guy yesterday.
We hardly ever get small eyed call outs (2 or 3 a year) so this was lovely 
little surprise for us.


----------



## Varanus1 (Jun 15, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> I was called out to this guy yesterday.
> We hardly ever get small eyed call outs (2 or 3 a year) so this was lovely
> little surprise for us.



Thats great, was he found around the Melbourne area? Or further out?

Cheers,

Trent.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 15, 2009)

It was in a bedroom in Mt Eliza,not far from Frankston.
I think it may have hitched into the house in some firewood.
The guy had caught it and had it waiting for me in a 
glass vase with a book on top.


----------



## wizz (Jun 19, 2009)

nice colletts firepac
*
*


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 19, 2009)

So anyone know somebody that keeps either broad-headed or butlers? ...and if so are you able to get some pics of either and what are they like in capt ?


----------



## wizz (Jun 21, 2009)

this one shed today


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 24, 2009)

ANd this is one that shows his colour pretty acurately


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice Gordo ...


----------



## Sturdy (Jun 25, 2009)

New Alice Springs Mulga

New Western Brown.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey guys,

Here's some pics that were taken of some of our animals by Phil from The Post Lounge to use in the production of "Your Worst Animal Nightmares", produced by The Best Picture Show. 

1 - Eastern Brown
2 - Coastal Taipan (shame about her kinky tail tip but it was photoshopped out)
3 - Red Belly - this one was used in the graphics for the series.


----------



## Sturdy (Jun 27, 2009)

nice shots there jonno,


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 29, 2009)

love the rbbs ...is it a small break in the tail?or just the way the pic was taken? ....


----------



## XKiller (Jul 13, 2009)

nicccce your Alice Springs Mulga sturdy.


----------



## Benjamin (Jul 15, 2009)

One of my inlands babies CB´09


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 15, 2009)

That is hot benny! In more ways than one.


----------



## Benjamin (Jul 15, 2009)

like that


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 15, 2009)

I like that


----------



## wizz (Jul 15, 2009)

nice


----------



## m.punja (Jul 16, 2009)

Well done Benji!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 16, 2009)

that's a top pic of the RBB jonno, and likewise with that inland benjamin.

i had given up on the idea of keeping elapids for a while until i had the pyhons sorted but that whip of yours gordo is giving me ideas. Never seen them with the red dorsal colouring, is that common or is it a northern species?


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 16, 2009)

That one is from the mid north coast NSW from memory. I don't know how common that colouring is but most of the feild guides i look in usually have a picture of one similar to mine.


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 16, 2009)

Heres a few from around this area,Red Belly,Eastern Small Eyed,Marsh snake....Ive seen quite a few that colour around here Gordo,also alot that are darker....


----------



## dpeica (Jul 16, 2009)

last picture is a marsh snake.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 16, 2009)

Took this pic of a tiger today.


----------



## BLADE (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## BLADE (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## waruikazi (Jul 29, 2009)

That mulga looks skinny! No no actually it's just the first one i haven't seen hooding up lol.


----------



## DonnB (Jul 29, 2009)

Hot looking Collets Blade


----------



## Jesss (Jul 29, 2009)

wow those snakes are just beautiful!


----------



## BLADE (Jul 29, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> That mulga looks skinny! No no actually it's just the first one i haven't seen hooding up lol.


 

lol...don't think it has a hood Gordo, well not that I've seen anyway. Most placid ven I own.


----------



## Sturdy (Jul 29, 2009)

few new pics.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 30, 2009)

Beautiful pics sturdy.
Love the natural looking setting


----------



## smacdonald (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm poking around the Longreach area at the moment. I went up to Bladensberg National Park last weekend, and I'm off to Idalia National Park this weekend. APS member 'colletts' and I have taken some pics of some of the locals while I've been here.


Stewart





Mulga snake (_Pseudechis australis_).




Mulga snake (_Pseudechis australis_).




Mulga snake (_Pseudechis australis_).




Speckled brown snake (_Pseudonaja guttata_). Banded form.




Speckled brown snake (_Pseudonaja guttata_). Banded form.




Speckled brown snake (_Pseudonaja guttata_). Banded form.




Inland taipan (_Oxyuranus microlepidotus_).




Inland taipan (_Oxyuranus microlepidotus_).




Northern death adder (_Acanthophis praelongus_).




Northern death adder (_Acanthophis praelongus_).




Collett's snake (_Pseudechis colletti_).




Collett's snake (_Pseudechis colletti_).




Collett's snake (_Pseudechis colletti_).




Collett's snake (_Pseudechis colletti_).




Collett's snake (_Pseudechis colletti_).




Collett's snake (_Pseudechis colletti_). She was crawling around and sticking her head in the loose soil every so often. This species shelters down soil cracks, so she might have been looking for shelter or food.




Collett's snake (_Pseudechis colletti_).




Collett's snake (_Pseudechis colletti_).​


----------



## wizz (Jul 31, 2009)

love the _guttata pic....
_


----------



## BLADE (Jul 31, 2009)

Awesome photos Stewart.

My favs would have to be the speckled & that kingy with the tongue flick.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 9, 2009)

love the colletts.. a beautiful snake.. wishing i had one of them in my collection


----------



## CHEWY (Aug 9, 2009)

Some of the elapids I have caught.

Micrurus lemniscatus helleri







Djarra Death Adder






Mulga Snake


----------



## ravan (Aug 9, 2009)

Micrurus lemniscatus helleri, wow that looks awesome! 
i quite like the speckled brown too


----------



## dscot60 (Aug 9, 2009)

love the elapids


----------



## varanid_mike (Aug 10, 2009)

*western brown*

On eof our western browns, this is our Alice springs form. Mike Black Snake Productions


----------



## Hemiaspis (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Guys,
A few of the elapids in the collection, First is P. weigeli W.A, Female P. guttatus, Male A. pyrrhus & Male O. scutellatus


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 13, 2009)

Hemiaspis said:


> Hey Guys,
> A few of the elapids in the collection, First is P. weigeli W.A, Female P. guttatus, Male A. pyrrhus & Male O. scutellatus



now those are some hot **** elapids.


----------



## hodges (Aug 13, 2009)

A few new additions, a pair of whip snakes


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice weigeli!!

Good to see weigeli, pailsei, and the katherine form getting about.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 14, 2009)

Hemiaspis said:


> Hey Guys,
> A few of the elapids in the collection, First is P. weigeli W.A, Female P. guttatus, Male A. pyrrhus & Male O. scutellatus



Where is that weigeli from? I haven't seen one with that kind of pattern.


----------



## Firepac (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Kimmy_88 (Aug 16, 2009)

some elapids


----------



## Kris (Aug 16, 2009)

Them Chinese safety boots sure are popular with herpers these days.....safety first eh?


----------



## Poggle (Aug 16, 2009)

love ya red kimmy


----------



## Kimmy_88 (Aug 16, 2009)

Kris said:


> Them Chinese safety boots sure are popular with herpers these days.....safety first eh?


 

hahahahaha:lol:


thanks for looking at the snakes poggle


----------



## Kimmy_88 (Aug 16, 2009)

i love my Pseudechis


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 16, 2009)

Kris said:


> Them Chinese safety boots sure are popular with herpers these days.....safety first eh?



yeah safety first, i recently started doing all my husbandry sober


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 16, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> yeah safety first, i recently started doing all my husbandry sober


 
LOL

i also have recently started cleaning my cages with my welding gloves,steel cap boots and rubber pants hahahah:lol::lol:

go kimmy


----------



## PhilK (Aug 21, 2009)

These are some photos of a mates elapids, not mine


----------



## wizz (Aug 22, 2009)

nice colletts mate do you no were he got it from????


----------



## James..94 (Aug 22, 2009)

WOW good looking elapid's everyone


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 22, 2009)

wizz said:


> nice colletts mate do you no were he got it from????


 it came from a mummy colletts WIZZY ................lol


----------



## wizz (Aug 22, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> it came from a mummy colletts WIZZY ................lol


:lol: ok got me on that one....


----------



## m.punja (Aug 22, 2009)

Firepac said:


> View attachment 99463
> 
> 
> View attachment 99464
> ...


 

Thats an awsome dark pan. one of yours? I want to get one that dark


----------



## PhilK (Aug 22, 2009)

wizz said:


> nice colletts mate do you no were he got it from????


He said a bloke named Luke.. but doesn't remember the last name.


----------



## wizz (Aug 23, 2009)

PhilK said:


> He said a bloke named Luke.. but doesn't remember the last name.


ok cool i thought i remember that one i got them eating for him....


----------



## PhilK (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, you can recognise individual hatchies? Very cool!

Hey what typical prices to the elapids go for? I didn't want to start a whole new thread asking so I thought I'd put it here.. I can't find a whole lot of info on it...

What would typical prices be for: death adders, red bellies, collett's, eastern browns, mulgas and coastal and inland taipans..

Hahaha how annoying of me.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 27, 2009)

G'day mate,

Adders vary a lot. A non-local standard floodplain type A.praelongus are $50-150. A nicely coloured, uncommon locality (Ardrossan, Canungra, Grafton, Dajarra, Windorah etc) A.antarcticus are $150-500ea. A.wellsi are generally $800 and up, and A.pyrrhus are $400 and up.

Red Bellies go from about $100 up to $300, Colletts from $250 to $900, Browns are generally free for babies, and up to $250 for decent larger animals (a 1.8m+ Brown would be more), Kingies are $200-1000 depending on locality and size, Coastals are $250+ and Inlands are much the same.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 27, 2009)

wow not as pricey as i thought... i spose trying to get ahold of them is the hard part ey


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 27, 2009)

G'day mate,

Some species are harder to get a hold of than others. Stangely enough, if I had posted some of those prices 5 years ago, everybody would have laughed at me - most elapids were free or very cheap. 

Also - I am desperately in need of a large Inland Taipan (preferably male) and large Coastal Taipan (preferably female) for some upcoming work. Will be good money for the right snakes.


----------



## Hemiaspis (Aug 31, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Where is that weigeli from? I haven't seen one with that kind of pattern.


 
The weigeli originated from the Kimberly escarpment, northern W.A.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 1, 2009)

I won't riddle this thread with the other shots I took of this Tiger, but this was perhaps my fav from the bunch


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 1, 2009)

very nice moose ...if my pics of that EB wasnt so bad I would put it in here ..


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 1, 2009)

Thats a nice pic moosey, here is a copperhead that i got last week.


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thats a AWESOME picture Moose,you actually captured the true colours of the snake,Top quality....


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 1, 2009)

AARRRR bugger it ...might not be the best in here ..but it still captures the typical attitude of an eastern brown and he is a very dark coloured one ...


----------



## Snakekid (Sep 1, 2009)

:lol: Nice pic dad, i liked the one with his tongue though!

picture is one of moose's


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice pics especially moose looks great!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 2, 2009)

The pics from Moose's Tiger are awesome 8)


----------



## snake_boy (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Kupres (Sep 2, 2009)

I really enjoyed that EB there Snake Boy. :]


----------



## snake_boy (Sep 2, 2009)

Kupres said:


> I really enjoyed that EB there Snake Boy. :]



lol cheers. was an angry little fella


----------



## wizz (Sep 7, 2009)

new pic of mulga


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 7, 2009)

that is a cracker wizz  very nice

cheers HK.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 8, 2009)

very nice wizz...snake_boy most EBs I have caught are cranky [email protected]#$%^&!!! nice pic too.


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 8, 2009)

Wana sell me that mulga wizz?


----------



## Peterwookie (Sep 8, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> Wana sell me that mulga wizz?


 
wizz he has enough Elapid's already  you should sell it to me


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 8, 2009)

Peterwookie said:


> wizz he has enough Elapid's already  you should sell it to me



I just sold some juvi tigers, the place is looking bare i need to fill it with something


----------



## wizz (Sep 8, 2009)

sorry sturdy not for sale..........


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 16, 2009)

These fellas need to go in the thread as a reminder to Jonno ..guess who caught a 6 foot EB ...ha ha ha 













and a beautiful rbbs


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 28, 2009)

Western Brown






death Adder







Thank to eipper for showing me some trick to keep these guys to sit still... 
anyone keen on photography lessons give eipper a PM.
there are 2 packages available.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 28, 2009)

I would be curious as to how he keeps them still, to far away for me to do photo lessons though. (I know the bin lid technique but that doesnt always work, lift it and off goes the snake again)


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow Sturdy ..your getting very good at this ...


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 28, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I would be curious as to how he keeps them still, to far away for me to do photo lessons though. (I know the bin lid technique but that doesnt always work, lift it and off goes the snake again)



there is more than 1 way to pose a snake ryan hehe...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 28, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> there is more than 1 way to pose a snake ryan hehe...


 
I only know and use the put something over them then let them curl up and lift it technique, I havnt been taught other stuff yet


----------



## jamgo (Sep 28, 2009)

*a couple more westerns*


----------



## Sturdy (Sep 28, 2009)

the cream one looks awesome jamgo.


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 28, 2009)

That first western is awesome jamgo! 

Sturdy your picture taking skills are getting to be quite spectacular


----------



## jamgo (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah its my favourite


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

Just for fun


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 30, 2009)

awesome


----------



## wizz (Oct 1, 2009)

*go*

go the whips


----------



## wizz (Oct 4, 2009)

some more pics


----------



## baxtor (Oct 6, 2009)

male lowlands copperhead. Usually won't sit still long enough to get a pic.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2009)

*lowlands*

very nice baxtor , he looks very closely related to mine.


----------



## baxtor (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> very nice baxtor , he looks very closely related to mine.



can't get much closer related than mother steve, this is her.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 12, 2009)

The mother is beautiful Baxter.I like the bright red / orange laterals..
This is a local from a call out a few weeks ago.
It got dug up by a guy removing a stump.


----------



## blakehose (Oct 12, 2009)

This is a copperhead I found here in Geelong


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Sexy brown wizz!


----------



## Pujols (Oct 12, 2009)

Only a year and a bit till i can get my class 2!!!!!


----------



## LiasisKing (Oct 12, 2009)

wish i was old enough to keep elapids, 
it sucks you have to be 17 (im only 14)


----------



## Pujols (Oct 12, 2009)

At least u only have to be 17!!!!! 18 for me


----------



## baxtor (Oct 12, 2009)

LiasisKing said:


> wish i was old enough to keep elapids,
> it sucks you have to be 17 (im only 14)





Pujols said:


> At least u only have to be 17!!!!! 18 for me



Take it from me, don't be so quick to wish away your years. We all do it when we think we have an unlimited supply but we haven't.


----------



## Pujols (Oct 12, 2009)

Hahaha... i just wanna be a legal adult


----------



## widgetdlm (Oct 13, 2009)

tiger and a copperhead both from southwest vic


----------



## Kris (Oct 13, 2009)

A snake.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 13, 2009)

baxtor said:


> Take it from me, don't be so quick to wish away your years. We all do it when we think we have an unlimited supply but we haven't.



I'll second that. Not that I'm as elderly and wise as you are Baxtor  But you're absolutely correct!  

My dear boy, Tigger


----------



## Rossagon (Oct 13, 2009)

Some very nice snakes on here guys and girls!! I posted some photos way back in the thread of some of my RBB's. Well the luck fairy wasn't on my side when it came to the sex of these guys. Turns out I have 3 boys. Two of these were sold to me by different people as possible females, which I took the gamble on ( which really wasn't much of a gamble since I would have taken them anyway). But yeah, to cut to the chase, I am after a female or two. I'm guessing that this is most definately the place to ask, so if you know of anyone that may have a female or two that they want to pass on, could you please PM me.

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## Brettix (Oct 13, 2009)

Stunning tiger moose,your a lucky man.


----------



## Varanus1 (Oct 14, 2009)

Woke up to this lovely sight this morning. Couldn't be happier with how she went!

Cheers,
Trent.


----------



## wizz (Oct 15, 2009)

nice one varanus1.......


----------



## viridis (Oct 16, 2009)

I found this beauty about 2 weeks ago at Eldersliegh Station. It is the biggest Brown that I have personally seen in the flesh and being a wild animal is the icing on the cake.







Cheers,
Viridis


----------



## Casey (Oct 16, 2009)

A brown I got out of our local Bunnings store


----------



## Varanus1 (Oct 17, 2009)

wizz said:


> nice one varanus1.......



Cheers mate... I would love to hear more success stories from other keepers with breeding elapids this year. And what's more; lets see some specific, dedicated literature on keeping and breeding Aussie elapids made available in the near future!

Looks like my Eastern Brown's going to drop a clutch this year as well 

All the best,
Trent.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 20, 2009)

YES!!!

In March I will get my first Aussie Elapid!!! 8)

I get a male Colletts black snake captive bred from 2009. A few months later I will probably get a female if the breeder gets another clutch from his breeding pair 8)

Do you guys have some tips and information on keeping these animals?


----------



## ravan (Oct 20, 2009)

wow, moosenoose, that is one sexy snake!


----------



## m.punja (Oct 22, 2009)

Wizz that last EB was hot stuff. Nice one. Is it a captive specimen or was it a wild find?


----------



## wizz (Oct 24, 2009)

m.punja said:


> Wizz that last EB was hot stuff. Nice one. Is it a captive specimen or was it a wild find?


wild one mate.....


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 31, 2009)

Hammer time!


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 31, 2009)

That is HOT!!!!!


----------



## smacdonald (Nov 1, 2009)

Not long ago I was poking around Ipswich. I stumbled across the same keelback that Jonno from ERD (my mentor and hero) photographed a while back.


Stewart


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 1, 2009)

:lol: they turned out well stew. nice shots

smithy.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 1, 2009)

The good old Keelback hey..LOL...Great photos,awesome snake...wheres all the pictures of you handling it....MARK


----------



## Kris (Nov 1, 2009)

Another snake.


----------



## ravan (Nov 1, 2009)

oh wow kris, thats pretty!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 2, 2009)

is that wild stewart.... very nice snake


----------



## baxtor (Nov 3, 2009)

just a couple of random shots.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 3, 2009)

My heart just skipped a beat Stew, I thought you had found one in SEQ!
Great shots, I heart Tai's


----------



## Stefan (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a little question, maybe some of you know it.

The RBBS is live bearing and the BBBS lays eggs. Why is that? These animals looks almost the same, but reproduce different!

What will happen if they would copulate? In some area's they both occur in the wild. In captive conditions you wouldn't try it offcourse


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 4, 2009)

The reason RBB's don't lay eggs is because they occur in a cooler climate compared to Spotted Blacks (or Blue Bellies) which live in a warmer one, therefore giving birth to live young would be more suitable so the eggs don't have to be incubated in any way, but since it's much warmer up here, laying eggs is easier as they then don't have to carry them around inside until they are fully developed. I think 80-100% of snakes around Vic/Tas give birth to live young, due to the cool climate, and the further north you go, that percentage decreases. I read it in one of R. Shine's books I think.
The reason RBB's still give birth do live young right up into the tropics may be due to the fact they originated in the temperate areas and slowly made their way north.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok! Thank you for you awnser!

But do I understand correctly that some RBBS in warmer habitats produce eggs like the collets black and spotted black?

I am something like addicted to Aussie Elapids, do you know some real good books on them? Maybe I can order some


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 4, 2009)

G'day Stefan,

All Red Bellies produce live young regardless of their distribution. In some areas, three species of Pseudechis occur sympatrically, however there haven't been any records of them interbreeding. In captivity that's a different story - Colletts and Spotted Blacks have been crossed a couple of times, and one of those has been crossed with Mulga's from memory too.

Rick Shine's book Australian Snakes - A Natural History contains lots of great elapid information. You can buy it from Mike Swan Herp Books - Mike Swan Herp. Books


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 4, 2009)

This brown didnt quite make it across the road.
I took this just south of Eden last Saturday.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 4, 2009)

Isnt the RBBS now being looked at as a single species ..and not going to be placed in the same category as the spotted ,colletts and mulga...? ..If I'am off track here , by all means push me back on ...


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 4, 2009)

Nobody with any taxonomical credibility has put that forward recently RBB. I believe Wells and Wellington made the suggestion back in the mid 80's - rather than removing Red Bellies from _Pseusdechis_, they wanted to place the others into _Cannia_ as per ICZN regulations. Ray Hoser has done something with it but it hasn't been accepted by anybody.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 4, 2009)

Well I thought it was being tossed in the air again ...fairys nuts ...cant argue cause nothing concrete


----------



## Stefan (Nov 4, 2009)

Here you can find some information on Aussie Elapid taxa... Maybe you allready knew it...

http://biology.bangor.ac.uk/~bss166/Publications/2004_OzElapids_MPE.pdf


----------



## Stefan (Nov 4, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Rick Shine's book Australian Snakes - A Natural History contains lots of great elapid information. You can buy it from Mike Swan Herp Books - Mike Swan Herp. Books


 
Can someone esle recommend me this book? It isn't too expensive, and I hope it contains a lot of good information and photographs of animals.

What could I expect from this book?


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 4, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Ray Hoser has done something with it but it hasn't been accepted by anybody.



Not surprised, has any of his rubbish? :lol:


----------



## nicman72 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, wow, and wow again! These pics are out of control! Better than library books...


----------



## Stefan (Nov 4, 2009)

Which of the two is the good one?


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 5, 2009)

Stefan said:


> Which of the two is the good one?




Hi Stefan, I have the book pictured on the bottom of your post and love it. I presume the one above is the same book with a different cover?

Just to keep with the thread. here is my new mainland tiger "Daisy"...ain't she the absolute cutest!!!!!!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 5, 2009)

She is cute moosenoose!

What sort of information can I read in that book?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Luke, the pic of Daisy isnt really doing her justice.
She is a lot brighter than than that.
Almost flourecent.
Hope your happy with her.
Here is a pic of a large redbelly in the river on Sunday morning.
Cheers


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 5, 2009)

love your baby Moose ...so cute ..


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 5, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Hey Luke, the pic of Daisy isnt really doing her justice.
> She is a lot brighter than than that.
> Almost flourecent.
> Hope your happy with her.



I'm very happy with her Bazza  We stayed up last night and watched TV together hehe

I took this photo the other day of my young Lowlands. It reminded me of the phrase: *I spy, with my little eye* :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Nov 5, 2009)

More like the eye of doom :shock: He's kinda freaking me out....feel like he's staring right into my soul....

Daisy's a pretty girl, but you're a goose Moose :lol:


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome photos in this thread!!
I feel a bit second rate sharing these RBBS photos that i took while fishing last year after looking at the RBBS photos on the previous page!!!lol Theres a possibility that these photos may have been posted on here by my wife 12 months ago, but im not 100% sure.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice little Tiger Moose,Those Red Belly pictures ReptileRob are great.....MARK


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 5, 2009)

Stefan said:


> Which of the two is the good one?



G'day mate,

The first one is the First Edition hardcover - it generally sells for $50-100 and is out of print. The second one is the revised edition softcover and has a RRP of $35.


----------



## Kris (Nov 5, 2009)

A young Eastern Brown.


----------



## wizz (Nov 5, 2009)

love it kris .......


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 5, 2009)

That's a pretty trick Browny.


----------



## Kersten (Nov 5, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> That's a pretty trick Browny.



I wish, try as I might I can't get it to fetch or roll over and play dead.


----------



## eipper (Nov 5, 2009)

Jonno,

There is very good mtdna analysis that was published about 2 years back that shows porphyriacus well outside the other "Pseudechis" clades.

Wuster and others summarised that the only reason for not spilting them out of Pseudechis was for "taxonomic stability"....that is a cop out to not use w & w taxonomy and the politics that go with it.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 6, 2009)

eipper said:


> Jonno,
> 
> There is very good mtdna analysis that was published about 2 years back that shows porphyriacus well outside the other "Pseudechis" clades.
> 
> ...



G'day Scott,

Was the genetic research published? Is there any consistent morphometrical differences between _P.porphyriachus _and the rest of the _Pseudechis_ group?

Cheers


----------



## Stefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I will quote myself from the page before, I think Eipper means this one...


Stefan said:


> Here you can find some information on Aussie Elapid taxa... Maybe you allready knew it...
> 
> http://biology.bangor.ac.uk/~bss166/Publications/2004_OzElapids_MPE.pdf


----------



## Hemiaspis (Nov 6, 2009)

eipper said:


> Jonno,
> 
> There is very good mtdna analysis that was published about 2 years back that shows porphyriacus well outside the other "Pseudechis" clades.
> 
> ...


 

Hey all,
Taxonomical Politics aside, as a co-author of the paper, I can tell you that the mtDNA and cytochrome B studies we performed on Pseudechis, Oxyuranus and Acanthophis where primarily to determine the relationships and invasion periods between these genera in Aust. & PNG, not to determine the speciation within a genera. Although these results suggested inter-relationships within the various genera, we were not willing to make taxonomical judgements based purely on these results, as the study lacked a detailed morphometric study to compliment the DNA results.

In regards to Pseudechis porphyriacus remaining in Pseudechis, I was under the impression that Pseudechis species shared a distinct hemipenal structure, which is the main argument for retaining Pseudechis as is. (I don't personally agree with the retention of Pseudechis species as it currently stands, however until a complete study is done, P. porphyriacus will probably remain in Pseudechis.

The "Taxonomic Stability" comment, was simply in reference to avoiding making assumptions based on small data-sets, leading to taxonomical confusion. This has sometimes been the case over the last ten years, and the end result is many species described that no-one can accurately tell apart, creating major confusion and "taxonomic instability".

All the Best.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 6, 2009)

So what ur really saying is they are all in the same family because their willy's look the same? :lol:


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Nov 7, 2009)

that is a hot inland taipan!


----------



## Benjamin (Nov 9, 2009)

Fiercy CB´09

Thanks
Benjamin


----------



## Stefan (Nov 9, 2009)

Very goog looking specimen Benjamin! Love the black head ot those inlands 8)


----------



## ravan (Nov 9, 2009)

wow, very nice benjamin


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 10, 2009)

NICE LITTLE WILD CAUGHT ....as usual firey and full of attitude when he wanted to be ...
released yesterday ,after his traumatic night experience,he got his head firmly stuck under a kitchen bench top ...one of the hardest head scratcher jobs I have come across ,for a while ..but worked that out and got him out in the end .. 






















And of course who could forget 'FLUFFY" on the couch


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 10, 2009)

Its good to see that the brown has manners,sitting on the couch like a good boy....suppose whos going to argue if he doesnt behave....Top stuff Redbellybite...MARK


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 10, 2009)

Heres some more pictures that ive taken in the past around my area...MARK


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks very snug on the couch RBB :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah Mark fluffy sits 'dead' still ....


----------



## eipper (Nov 10, 2009)

Hemiaspis said:


> Hey all,
> Taxonomical Politics aside, as a co-author of the paper, I can tell you that the mtDNA and cytochrome B studies we performed on Pseudechis, Oxyuranus and Acanthophis where primarily to determine the relationships and invasion periods between these genera in Aust. & PNG, not to determine the speciation within a genera. Although these results suggested inter-relationships within the various genera, we were not willing to make taxonomical judgements based purely on these results, as the study lacked a detailed morphometric study to compliment the DNA results.
> 
> In regards to Pseudechis porphyriacus remaining in Pseudechis, I was under the impression that Pseudechis species shared a distinct hemipenal structure, which is the main argument for retaining Pseudechis as is. (I don't personally agree with the retention of Pseudechis species as it currently stands, however until a complete study is done, P. porphyriacus will probably remain in Pseudechis.
> ...



HI Chris,

Its been awhile....hope all is well

I was refering to both yours (Wuster et al) and Ulrich's papers.

It certainly appears on all available evidence (Schwaner 85, Mengen 86, Greer 97 etc) that physiologically there are reasonable differences for _porphyriacus_ to be split away from the rest of the group (Incidently I don't feel that _Pailsus_ or _Panacedechis_ are different enough to use those as genera).

From husbandry, habitat preference, behavior reproductive mode all seem to point them away from the other "_Pseudechis_" as traditionally known. 

I am not familiar enough with the Hemipenal morphology of some species in the group so I would rather not comment on this aspect at this stage.

That aside, I feel there is enough published evidence to split the other species away from _Pseudechis_. Therefore I am now using_ Cannia_ for _australis, butleri, colletti, guttatus, pailsi, papuanus, rossignoili_ and _weigeli_ and _Pseudechis_ for _porphyriacus_.

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

eipper said:


> HI Chris,
> 
> Its been awhile....hope all is well
> 
> ...


 
does that mean that the only pseudechis left is red belly? do you have an article about it or some sort of paper I could have a read of, if you have already posted it just tell me which page, this thread is very long.


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 10, 2009)

here are a few more shots

little nutter






spotted black





my favourite rbb,whitey 





smithy,


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

got any full body shots of the spotted black, are captive ones aggresive? all the wild ones I have seen seem to be full of attitude. wouldnt mind seeing some of the browny looking ones, only seen road kills. all 4 live ones I have seen have been jet black.

here is a shot fo one in "situ" 3 out of 4 I have seen have been found on overcast days, 2 of them seemed to be laying half through clumps of grass, I presume this is kinda so they can stay hidden, to the unsuspecting walker they would be missed, the other one was found in the middle of a track next to a creek, while we were looking for frogs and red bellys in the creek my mum yelled out for us to have a look at one, she was a metre away and it did not move it just puffed its hood at, I always thought they were shy, but after these 3. only other live one I have seen was crossing a road in the upper hunter valley, was not able to get close my friend nearly hit it with the car as it slid accross the road, by the time we were out of the car, it was in some long grass on the side, we of course ran in with bare feet, but much to our disapointment we did not see it again as it was probably long gone, that of course was the first ever one we had found.


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 10, 2009)

hey ryan, mine is good as gold,puppy dog but does put on a show for the camera :lol:
feeding time he is nutts though.

here are some more spotted pics















smithy


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

very nice, don't see as many of them available as you do red bellys, don't know why, there probably just as good, just not as bright, if I got into elapids, they would be on the list along with adders and hoplocs


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 10, 2009)

yea mate,he is my favourite elapid in my collection,cool snakes thats for sure


some mulga pics.....


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 11, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Yeah Mark fluffy sits 'dead' still ....


 Just thought I would tell you a bit more about 'fluffy' ...Poor ole mate didnt make it ..he was a callout that by the time the guy rang me ,sadly ,fluffy was on his way out ..He had been caught up in a staircase and chose the wrong gap to try and squeeze through ..he was all but alive but had passed on by the time I got there by about 15mins or so ..he got cooked by the sun ...so I took him back had a real interesting poke around ,finding new things out about eastern browns ,like one side when I sexed him was a bit longer then the other and the size of the fangs(knew they were small) and the set up of the fangs amazing animals(in bottom pic you can see the reserve fang) ,also was able to 'pop' it and get alook at the sex organs , that I never would have seen ,if he wasnt dead ...and after that gave him the respect he deserved ..a watery grave ...

the couch pics were done for a gag ,couldnt resist he was in perfect condition :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thats a unfortunate story Redbellybite,i didnt think the brown looked alright on the couch,in a dead way....Some snakes get themselfs in some awkward situations,most get out,some like this one didnt thou...how dare you go poking around around at the private parts.LOL....Whats some other interesting things you found out that you couldntif it was alive,cheers..MARK


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 11, 2009)

I dont go making habit of checking out the vens mouth when they are alive and kicking  ...more so the mouth structure ..got a good look ,quite a good setup for a killing machine  ..
The way the jaw moves ,cause I gave that a bit of a prod and poke ..dont think an alive one would have been so happy for me to play with his mouth ...ha ha ..and I know I wouldnt have been so happy to do that either Mark ...anyway ..if you find a dead one take a good look yourself ..and practise probing cause you certainly cant do any damage to it and then you get to know how far back the probe can actually go, before the danger area, it felt like a membrane was at the bottom and if I pushed it any harder I couldve popped it ..very interesting ..I know its not everyones cup of tea to play with dead snakes


----------



## Stefan (Nov 11, 2009)

I like all those Spotted Black pics! Great animals 8)


----------



## eipper (Nov 11, 2009)

One thing must be remembered that dead snakes can and have caused envenomations. Also muscle contractions can still cause jerking movements and even bites. Even dead snakes should be handled with care.

I know of one bloke who got "bitten" by a frozen Eastern Brown when he reached into the freezer (he was not envenomated but it gave him a scare).

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 11, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> does that mean that the only pseudechis left is red belly?



Yes and Will be getting split into 3 different sub species


----------



## nathanbanks (Nov 11, 2009)

Their some nice snakes you have... Was just wondering if they are just ornamental or if you brave the challenge and handle them...


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 11, 2009)

nathanbanks said:


> Their some nice snakes you have... Was just wondering if they are just ornamental or if you brave the challenge and handle them...


 

wat does that mean?:| lol

i have mine on display and for breeding purposes also. a few of my elapids are just "pets" and i probably wont ever breed them,or at least at this stage dont intend to.

smithy.


----------



## hodges (Nov 11, 2009)

nathanbanks said:


> Their some nice snakes you have... Was just wondering if they are just ornamental or if you brave the challenge and handle them...



Great question , been "brave" has nothing to do with handling elapids


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 11, 2009)

you dont own elapids because your brave thats for sure haha



beat me to it hodges


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 11, 2009)

eipper said:


> One thing must be remembered that dead snakes can and have caused envenomations. Also muscle contractions can still cause jerking movements and even bites. Even dead snakes should be handled with care.
> 
> I know of one bloke who got "bitten" by a frozen Eastern Brown when he reached into the freezer (he was not envenomated but it gave him a scare).
> 
> ...


I tell you Scott ..I was extra careful around the bitey end ..as you said even dead can still do the trick ....
He was in my fridge overnight ...I took the pics and did the looking the next day ...no jerking movements at all ...


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Nov 12, 2009)

beautiful inland taipan!


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 12, 2009)

eipper said:


> One thing must be remembered that dead snakes can and have caused envenomations. Also muscle contractions can still cause jerking movements and even bites. Even dead snakes should be handled with care.
> So a dead snake that has been dead for some time Scott can still do damage to you,what about if you accidently brushed your finger over the fangs,can that still envenomate you.Would you have any idea how long a elapid needs to be dead for the venom to be inactive.Now you mentioned this,i remember quite a few years back,i was only a teenager and i found a dead Brown,i was poking and proding around the mouth etc and remember opening the mouth with my hands,one of my fingers brushed past the fangs,after 40-50minutes my finger was tingling a little and i started to get a rash...Any help Scott would be greatly appreciated.......MARK


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 12, 2009)

Good question Mark, i would like to know how long snake venom would be viable as well.
Im sure environmental influences would play a big part in the degradation of the protiens that make up the venom, but generally, unfrozen, how long can venom survive outside the snake?.
Years ago , i heard of a guy that had been bitten on his shoe / runner and not noticed it.
Weeks later, it is said, the venom re-animated when the shoe got wet and he was envenomated through a blister on his heel.
I called bull.... on the story at the time thinking no way venom would live that long outside the host.
Was I right?


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 12, 2009)

I never touch the fangs with my hands ever ...and yeah would like to know exactly how long too ...I do realise in a fresh dead the risks are pretty well high but as was said in a decomposing one ,whats the go with the fang area?


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 12, 2009)

Spot on Baz,enviroment factors would play a huge part in this,ive tryed to find some information regarding this topic,but i came up zilch.So anyone with any knowledge on this subject that would kindly tell us would be appreciated.Im thinking of Jonno-Scott and theres many more out there.But in general i would think the first 24hours the venom would still be ok in a dead speciemen....By the way Baz sounds like you might of been wrong......MARK


----------



## Duke (Nov 12, 2009)

I think the main point here is that venom is made up of peptides and enzymes, which are biological products.

I don't know of the shelf life of such proteins, nor if they have to remain at a certain temperature to prevent denaturing.
Can elapids inject venom when they are cool?


----------



## wizz (Nov 12, 2009)

mmmmm more pics!!!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 13, 2009)

I took some snakes outside for some pics today but these are the only pics worth putting up.
ill try again on the weekend.
He's a bit sad looking, waiting for his new skin to come through.





A nice pic of some grass with a snake in it.




Cheers


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 13, 2009)

BAH HA HA love the 'GRASS' pic to bad that snake got in the way Baz...
he is gorgeous...


----------



## Hemiaspis (Nov 13, 2009)

Duke said:


> I think the main point here is that venom is made up of peptides and enzymes, which are biological products.
> 
> I don't know of the shelf life of such proteins, nor if they have to remain at a certain temperature to prevent denaturing.
> Can elapids inject venom when they are cool?


 
Spot on Duke.

Many of the proteins in venom will denature when exposed to increased temperature and oxygen. However, as each venom is made up of several different components (both toxic and non-toxic) it is difficult to say which proteins would denature sooner than others. Unfortunately there is no easy "accurate" answer as to how long after a snake is dead, is it considered still dangerous. Venom caught in the fangs and ducts would certainly be far less susceptible to denaturing than venom exposed in an open environment.

It would be best to treat a dead elapid with caution.

We extract and store venoms for research purposes. To prevent denaturing, we store the venoms in liquid nitrogen at a temperature of -88 degrees.

All the Best


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 13, 2009)

Well it would be interesting if someone with venom knowledge, maybe do a little field work ,see what comes about ...and I do respect elapids even dead ..never touch fangs with my fingers ..all though,truth telling ,I have been interested in actually how they feel and how sharp they are etc ...but certainly not game enough to give it that extra go


----------



## -Peter (Nov 13, 2009)

CSL took venom residue from a field boot that had been struck by a taipan 12 (read twelve) years earlier. The venom was still as potent. Venom residue on a bag when coming in contact with broken skin or lesions can be passed into the body and result in envenomation..


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 13, 2009)

WOW ..Peter a while back ...I shook out my bag ,after it had some fiesty vens in there ..EB and RBB'S ..I had them piggybacking ..(not in the same part of the bag tied in the middle ) anyway ..the dusty crap went into my right eye ,I gave it a bit of a rub ,and didnt think anything more about it ..over the next few hours, eye became sore and then over night my eye was puffed up like a balloon ..the whole eye closed...it was even swollen down to the cheekbone..I had some discomfort if I pushed in the surrounding puffed area..I went and got drops and cream to put in my eye ..it took a few days to settle to a point that I could open my eye ..it puss'd up and gunk oozed out ,lost a few eyelashes(have grown back) ..overall it took a good week and a half to come good ..when I asked about the possibility of actually getting dry venom in my eye ..no one was 100% sure if this was the case ..or if it had been simply snake poo dust ...so interesting you say that about the bag ...


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't think weather or temperature factors would count one bit (in my humble, non-scientifically derived opinion). Air dried venom is just as dangerous as far as I know. When they used to dry it for anti-venom purposes there were massive risks due to inhaling the dust. I'd imagine those toxins would all still be there, it's just the liquid they are delivered in that's gone. I'm sure Dr Fry on Venomdoc.com would be more than happy to answer this question ( if it hadn't been answered on there already )


----------



## smacdonald (Nov 13, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I don't think weather or temperature factors would count one bit (in my humble, non-scientifically derived opinion). Air dried venom is just as dangerous as far as I know.



It depends on how long the wet venom has been lying around. Drying it out as soon as it exits the fang will preserve it, leaving it in a beaker in the sun won't. As others have said, venom is a complex mixture of many components that will probably degrade at different rates.


Stewart


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 13, 2009)

It would be great if Dr Fry from Venomdoc would answer a few of these questions.How long the venom is still potent after the snake has died,ive heard different theories about different things like shirts,shorts etc being biten by a elapid and after some time,someone that used the shirt ended up with a rash,tingling in the body etc...So im interested in any theories or Facts about elapid venom....Any information will be greatly appreciated.....MARK


----------



## Hemiaspis (Nov 13, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I don't think weather or temperature factors would count one bit (in my humble, non-scientifically derived opinion). Air dried venom is just as dangerous as far as I know. When they used to dry it for anti-venom purposes there were massive risks due to inhaling the dust. I'd imagine those toxins would all still be there, it's just the liquid they are delivered in that's gone. I'm sure Dr Fry on Venomdoc.com would be more than happy to answer this question ( if it hadn't been answered on there already )


 
Freeze dried venom is certainly just as toxic. However the freeze dry process is carried out in a temperature controlled, vacuum environment, which ensures the proteins are not denatured and a full profile of the venom can be obtained.

The main risk from inhaling dried venom is that exposure can lead to sensitivity. This can result in a life threatening anaphylaxis in the most serious cases.

All the Best.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 13, 2009)

So what do you guys think ..could this have been from dry venom dust getting in my eye ? or snake poo dust instead ..as there was a bit of that in there too ...


----------



## Duke (Nov 13, 2009)

My guess, it's the nitrates in the dried poop that has irritated the eye.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 13, 2009)

even into the cheekbone ?..all that was puffed up and sore to touch


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 13, 2009)

Duke said:


> My guess, it's the nitrates in the dried poop that has irritated the eye.


Thats what I was led to believe ,and probably no doubt what it was ....But as you know the eye is a sensitive thing and you can absorb through your eye ..and after Peters post ,it got me curious ...as I said above ,the swelling is in my cheekbone,eye socket and that was as far as I could open my eye ,plus I had a headache but put that down to the pressure ...got me stumped ...either way becareful with snake poo too


----------



## -Peter (Nov 13, 2009)

I wouldn't discount the possibility of envenomation. The nitrates shouldn't cause problems it would more likely be bacterial. The way RBB described it with the swelling down the cheekbone could imply the lymphaic system was kicking in. Its a short hop from the eye down the face to the glands in the neck but that could be either thing.
I would be inclined to think bacterial. I got a few throat infections when I use to use an old vacuum cleaner to get the feacl and uartes from the rrb enclosures. I wear a mask these days.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a little ornata i found out near Gnukurr where i was working.







And one of me moving it.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 14, 2009)

Excellent GORDO ...nice little find ...was it placid or a bit huffy?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 14, 2009)

Well it was huffy for a furina but placid compared to a brown.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 14, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Well it was huffy for a furina but placid compared to a brown.


 :lol::lol::lol:........nice comparison


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Thats what I was led to believe ,and probably no doubt what it was ....But as you know the eye is a sensitive thing and you can absorb through your eye ..and after Peters post ,it got me curious ...as I said above ,the swelling is in my cheekbone,eye socket and that was as far as I could open my eye ,plus I had a headache but put that down to the pressure ...got me stumped ...either way becareful with snake poo too



would any top ten elapid poo = Uric acid "dust" in saline solution injected into a mouse be one way to test this theory? probably already been done , would be great to see what the results were.

cheers steve


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 14, 2009)

Incase you mised them in the field trips section, here are a few wild elapids my wife and I stumbled across while out and about during the week in the Victorian high country on a herping/fishing trip..


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 17, 2009)

little whip


----------



## wizz (Nov 18, 2009)

nice whip ssssmithy


----------



## wizz (Nov 19, 2009)

one of my s.b


----------



## venskeeper (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## venskeeper (Nov 22, 2009)

Few more I took today...


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 22, 2009)

Croc islands death adder.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 22, 2009)

Love the headshot, did you take him outside for that one? 



Very nice snakes venskeeper


----------



## baxtor (Nov 22, 2009)

few more recent pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2009)

*copperheads*

cant wait till mine get to that size. very placid .


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 24, 2009)

Gotta love the copperheads, this one was in a pink fuzzy slipper when i picked it up this morning.
He was in the bedroom of a house here in Mornington and had crawled into a slipper as i arrived.
Was a tight fit as this snake is almost 130 cm long.
Cheers


----------



## wizz (Nov 24, 2009)

nice adder


----------



## venskeeper (Nov 24, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Love the headshot, did you take him outside for that one?
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice snakes venskeeper


 

Cheers snakeman, yes it was taken outside. Bit of a balancing act as the log was elevated a couple of feet of the ground, Tai's aren't the best of climbers..lol.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 24, 2009)

very nice Taipan..vens ...absolutely beautiful ..


----------



## baxtor (Nov 25, 2009)

venskeeper said:


> ...... Tai's aren't the best of climbers..lol.



Not like tigers. This youngen thinks he's a python. Spends more time on the perch than most of the young carpets.
I took the opportunity to snap him in this position BEFORE I cleaned out so no flaming about the dirty substrate please.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 25, 2009)

baxtor said:


> Not like tigers. This youngen thinks he's a python. Spends more time on the perch than most of the young carpets.
> I took the opportunity to snap him in this position BEFORE I cleaned out so no flaming about the dirty substrate please.


 nice tiger Baxtor ...but your enclosure .............BAHHHHH HA HAHA jokin


----------



## ravan (Nov 25, 2009)

great pic baxtor!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 25, 2009)

poo is good, means ur snake is healthy.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 27, 2009)

What locality is that mate? It's more distinct than a lot of east coast animals you see.


----------



## percey39 (Nov 27, 2009)

wow acanthophis that adder is a stunner, i would love to add one to my collection but cant seem to find a really nice looking dajarra


----------



## venskeeper (Nov 27, 2009)

baxtor said:


> Not like tigers. This youngen thinks he's a python. Spends more time on the perch than most of the young carpets.
> I took the opportunity to snap him in this position BEFORE I cleaned out so no flaming about the dirty substrate please.


 

What a crack-up baxtor, never seen anything like that before, does he handle like a python? Maybe his trying to tell you something 

That is one very nice adder there Acanthophis


----------



## baxtor (Nov 27, 2009)

venskeeper said:


> What a crack-up baxtor, never seen anything like that before, does he handle like a python? Maybe his trying to tell you something
> 
> That is one very nice adder there Acanthophis



He handles just fine. Very calm and confident.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 28, 2009)

My young Colletts snake


----------



## percey39 (Nov 28, 2009)

wow that collett is unreal, that pic makes me want one even more just cant find a breeder who has em


----------



## venskeeper (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome pic and beautiful animal there moose

Can I ask how old?


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 29, 2009)

venskeeper said:


> Awesome pic and beautiful animal there moose
> 
> Can I ask how old?



Thanks  He's approximately 12 months old.


----------



## venskeeper (Nov 29, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Thanks  He's approximately 12 months old.


 

For 12 mths he is holding his colours extremely well...well done!


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 29, 2009)

wow great thread, wouldn't mind seeing some pictures of wild and captive hoplocephalus sp, they are my favourite snakes other then death adders.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 29, 2009)

Another Colletts piccie  

(I've played a little bit with the grass on Photoshop to make it a little more interesting, but I haven't touched the snakes colours - I'm not into that sort of thing :lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 29, 2009)

Why was the pic of that nice adder deleted by garthnfay along with his reply to the questions?


----------



## Duke (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, what gives Fay?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2009)

First unscented pinky which made me pretty happy!


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice Gordo I think YWS are cute as ...and Moose what a little stunner


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 6, 2009)

Come on folks. I don't think i've seen this thread this slow ever.

Furina Ornata... not mine... yet...


----------



## baxtor (Dec 7, 2009)

This little guy just arrived today. Crappy pics, better ones may follow later.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks very nice Baxtor,Some more pics will be good.
Here are the two tigers from Sorrento that we were called to today.


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 8, 2009)

couple more shots before feeding tonight.

good to see some whips waruikazi 

smithy


----------



## wizz (Dec 8, 2009)

nice baxtor.....


----------



## Stefan (Dec 8, 2009)

Great looking Inland! Cute Tigers and really nice RBBS 8)


----------



## Palex134 (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome thread guys with beautiful snakes everyone. 

Here's my only Elapid contribution, a wild Suta suta from Windorah, QLD. 










I think it would be beneficial to post some latin under some pics, for those trying to learn the species. The common names throw me off sometimes. 

I'd love to see any more Hoplocephalus pics, each species is absolutely gorgeous. Loved that H. stephensii a few pages back wizz. 

Thanks,


----------



## Colletts (Dec 10, 2009)

*My baby*











Photos thanks to my good mate Stewart


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice pics. That's a gorgeous specimen.


Stewart


----------



## shlanger (Dec 10, 2009)

*Curl snake*

Suta suta from Praire, nth central Vic.


----------



## shlanger (Dec 10, 2009)

*Mitchels short -tailed snake*

Parasuta nigriceps, Big Desert Vic. 2009


----------



## shlanger (Dec 10, 2009)

*oops!*

Try again!!!!


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 10, 2009)

black browny


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice Brown Snake!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Dec 11, 2009)

so cute!


----------



## m.punja (Dec 11, 2009)

ssssmithy said:


> black browny


 
Looks nearly identical to one i got here. Is it a bundy?


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 11, 2009)

m.punja said:


> Looks nearly identical to one i got here. Is it a bundy?


 

i thought u might like her Mark  but no she isnt, no. she is a seqld snake, also have another the same as her thats an S.A.


----------



## Palex134 (Dec 12, 2009)

Has anyone rigged up a bite shield for shooting hots?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 12, 2009)

some really good looking elapids in this thread especially some of the adders imo.


Will


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 12, 2009)

Palex134 said:


> Has anyone rigged up a bite shield for shooting hots?



I just use my lightning fast reflexes to stay out of harm's way.


Stewart


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 12, 2009)

That brown looks delighted to see you Ssssmithy :lol:

Also Colletts, that first shot is fantastic! The blue sky in the background! What a superb looking snake!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 12, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> I just use my lightning fast reflexes to stay out of harm's way.
> 
> 
> Stewart


 
bahahha faster than a speeding bullet ay superman!


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 12, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> I just use my lightning fast reflexes to stay out of harm's way.
> 
> 
> 
> Stewart


 
*the same speed jonno uses to dodge adders stew? *:lol:



moosenoose said:


> That brown looks delighted to see you Ssssmithy :lol:
> 
> *hahah yer not my cuddliest snake thats for sure*


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 12, 2009)

ssssmithy said:


> the same speed jonno uses to dodge adders stew?



I taught him everything he knows.


Stewart


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Nice pics. That's a gorgeous specimen.
> 
> 
> Stewart


She sure is! Like the colletts black too!


----------



## Acrochordus (Dec 15, 2009)

Wild Brown Snake Eating a Cunningham Skink.

















Thanks Tim.


----------



## dtulip10 (Dec 15, 2009)

good pics acrochorus


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 15, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> Wild Brown Snake Eating a Cunningham Skink..



Great pics, Tim! Is there a story behind them?


Stewart


----------



## Acrochordus (Dec 15, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Great pics, Tim! Is there a story behind them?
> 
> 
> Stewart


Yea sure is, whent herping on my birthday during this times i was just getting over the chicken pox,, soo i was really happy just to get out of the house since i was stuck there without going Herping for 2 weeks, soo i went herping at this place were i go occasionally and there is a family of Cunningham Skinks that i allways check on, i whent and saw them because they are at the start of the walk, after seeing them i keept walking then came back when i did come back to see them agian the brown snake had one of the Adults in it's grasp, i was there for about 10 minutes whatching him eat the Cunningham, it was a really great experience to watch a snake in the wild eating something, will probably never have the chance to see that again. I really hope i do because it was awsome.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 15, 2009)

Great pics Tim, your lucky day mate.


----------



## Varanus1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Gotta keep this thread alive... So I thought I'd add some shots of the first Collett's hatchie of the season 

Cheers,
Trent.


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 18, 2009)

nice collett's varanus 1

here are some more.


----------



## dazzarama (Dec 18, 2009)

red belly black snakes look the best


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 18, 2009)

ssssmithy said:


> nice collett's varanus 1
> 
> here are some more.



Is that shovel nose a captive? How do yo keep it alive?


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 18, 2009)

nah its not a captive just snapped some pics of it before releasing it. 
beautiful little snakes. i believe coral's primarily feed one reptile eggs and small skinks. so i'd imagine they wouldn't be easy to keep.

smithy.
one more...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 3, 2010)

A new skin, thought i'd take a few pics.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 3, 2010)

A few more..


----------



## wizz (Jan 4, 2010)

nice one baz looks like a tazy gold.....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 4, 2010)

The top few pics are a young Chappel island.
Under that, the first two pics of a young Tassie tiger from gold parents.


----------



## wizz (Jan 4, 2010)

tazzy gold and a run of the mill tiger from tazzy.....


----------



## Kupres (Jan 7, 2010)

mmmmm... Love the goldies there guys,,, Very nice.


----------



## jamgo (Jan 7, 2010)

*pseudonaja mengdeni laying 2 clutch of eggs*


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 7, 2010)

jamgo said:


> View attachment 112514



looking good is that a clutch this season??


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 7, 2010)

Young wild rbb outside of Nowra found/taken by my gf.


----------



## jamgo (Jan 7, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> looking good is that a clutch this season??


 Second clutch for this season.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 7, 2010)

All those Tigers, the Pseudonaja and the RBBS makes me drool :shock:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 7, 2010)

jamgo said:


> View attachment 112514


Very nice, is the dad as good looking as her?


----------



## jamgo (Jan 7, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> Very nice, is the dad as good looking as her?



Father


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 7, 2010)

jamgo said:


> View attachment 112534
> Father



he is better looking than what she is.....he is a ripper jamgo. chuck the hatchies up when they have had a first shed.


----------



## jamgo (Jan 7, 2010)

dtulip10 said:


> he is better looking than what she is.....he is a ripper jamgo. chuck the hatchies up when they have had a first shed.


 Yeah he is a very nice snake ....... The first clutch should be hatching soon so should have picts in a week or two.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 7, 2010)

Put me on the list for a bub Jamgo please.


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 8, 2010)

Some of the guy's


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 8, 2010)

Wild Marsh Snake.


----------



## venskeeper (Jan 8, 2010)

love the snakes and especially the outdoor set-up getarealdog...awesome stuff.

Always interested in a natural environment, so any more pics of your outdoor pads would be really nice.


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 8, 2010)

Venskeeper-just 4 u


----------



## venskeeper (Jan 8, 2010)

getarealdog said:


> Venskeeper-just 4 u



awesome 

Do you ever find any over-night strays (dead) inside the enclosures of a morning? Such as cats, possums etc?


----------



## jamgo (Jan 8, 2010)

Love the outdoor enclosures getarealdog i wish we could do that in nsw.


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy little vegemites!


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 8, 2010)

You've got some truly stunning tigers!!!


----------



## varanid_mike (Jan 9, 2010)

Great out door pits, well done.Haven't seen many to top them.
Mike


----------



## varanid_mike (Jan 9, 2010)

some of our tigers


----------



## varanid_mike (Jan 9, 2010)

our little whip and 2 copperheads


----------



## varanid_mike (Jan 9, 2010)

east and west browns


----------



## Duke (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow I love that Eastern. It looks amazing IMO.

I'm loving how active this thread has been of late  Keep up the good work.


----------



## venskeeper (Jan 10, 2010)

Just found this happy customer only a few hours ago at the back of Coombabah Wetlands (Gold Coast). 

This is the second one I have seen in a week, hopefully good signs ahead for the RBB's


----------



## wizz (Jan 10, 2010)

love the western


----------



## wizz (Jan 19, 2010)

Back into the adders


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 19, 2010)

nice adder wizz thats a ripper. and so glad this thread is still going.


----------



## beeman (Jan 19, 2010)

Some of my little fellas 
Sorry about the pic quality, Doesnt show them as thier true colors.


----------



## varanid_mike (Jan 19, 2010)

our six foot RBB and a white lip eating a skink on a snake job


----------



## varanid_mike (Jan 19, 2010)

A little brown snake and our C.Island tiger


----------



## BenReyn (Jan 19, 2010)

Well done with your Collet's Varanus1
And I'm loving all of your snakes Moosenoose!
No need to show off 
hehe
Ben.


----------



## Colletts (Jan 19, 2010)

My most recent find- Small-eyed Snake


----------



## venskeeper (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice find Colletts


----------



## Hetty (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow! What a beautiful small eyed! We need more T+ animals in captivity, they're so nice.


----------



## percey39 (Jan 19, 2010)

loving this thread i cant wait till i can add some of my own, which will hopefully be this weekend


----------



## grizz (Jan 19, 2010)

varanid_mike said:


> A little brown snake and our C.Island tiger


 
Mike that Chappel Island is built like a brick out house mate, I would be more worried about it beltting me than bitting me... well nearly anyway.


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Stefan (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice snakes!


----------



## jamgo (Jan 22, 2010)

*First hatchling for the season*


----------



## wizz (Jan 23, 2010)

very nice western jamgo


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 23, 2010)

Golden Crowned Snake _Cacophis squamulosus.
_
_




_

_









_
_




_
_



_

Thanks Tim.


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 23, 2010)

mike that shot of the white lip is very good, its a nice coloured snake by the looks of it, always wanted to find one of them

jamie, is that a western? nice picture of a nice snake

awsome stuff tim, have you gotten out at night anymore since seeing that? or in the day for that matter?

great thread, keep it going, I would add some pictures, but those who know me, know why I can't


----------



## varanid_mike (Jan 24, 2010)

will put some pics up of my 12 newly born copper heads when i get back from demo's,
amazing looking little babies.


----------



## venskeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Look forward to seeing them varanid, copperheads are one of my favs.

While we are on the subject, what are peoples opinions on keeping copperheads up here on the Gold Coast? I've been told it's too hot for them up this way and it could potentially kill them?


----------



## varanid_mike (Jan 24, 2010)

Mum is darker, dad is lighter


----------



## varanid_mike (Jan 24, 2010)

Here are the babies. I will be selling most of them non feeding as i don't have the time on top of everything else to get them going which in the end is in the snakes best interests. Havent fixed a price yet.
Mike


----------



## wizz (Jan 24, 2010)

nice one mike great to see


----------



## varanid_mike (Jan 25, 2010)

Have just had gold/bronze (no patterns) tiger give birth and as well as the copperheads am selling them asap as i do not have time for all of them. selling at about $60 ea
Please email me if interested
Mike
[email protected]


----------



## venskeeper (Jan 25, 2010)

venskeeper said:


> While we are on the subject, what are peoples opinions on keeping copperheads up here on the Gold Coast? I've been told it's too hot for them up this way and it could potentially kill them?



Don't everyone rush in at once?


----------



## baxtor (Jan 25, 2010)

venskeeper said:


> Don't everyone rush in at once?



no point me rushing in. Nothing south of me but water


----------



## dottyback (Jan 25, 2010)

they are awesome mike! well done bud!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 25, 2010)

venskeeper said:


> Don't everyone rush in at once?



G'day mate,

Yeah, it's too hot for Copperheads unless you put some serious effort into keeping them cool...the old "frozen Coke bottle in the cage" trick doesn't quite cut it for them. Have your herp room air conditioner set at 24 degrees all the time and then go for it.


----------



## varanid_mike (Jan 25, 2010)

here are some bad pics of the baby tigers that are up for grabs. Will try and get better ones tomorrow.
Mike


----------



## Stefan (Jan 26, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## baxtor (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's a shot of blue chris, one year on from the nip, didn't do her any harm and young red belly too.


----------



## venskeeper (Jan 26, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day mate,
> 
> Yeah, it's too hot for Copperheads unless you put some serious effort into keeping them cool...the old "frozen Coke bottle in the cage" trick doesn't quite cut it for them. Have your herp room air conditioner set at 24 degrees all the time and then go for it.




Cheers Jonno


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 27, 2010)

I currently have a lowlands copper head in my herp room... and hes going just fine.

i have a 10L water bowl in there which is full all the time,
and im in wynnum...
have not had a problem yet.


----------



## -Peter (Jan 27, 2010)

I started with 8 hatchling copperheads a few years back. Jonno could probably remember them being sent to me. I tried various methods to keep them and within the year was down to a pair. The surviving pair were kept in a container on the concrete floor of the south side of the garage here in Sydney. They were doing ok but eventually died during one of the freakishly hot periods.


----------



## ShaneBlack (Jan 27, 2010)

A few years ago i moved house and while still in the process we had a heat wave (Sydney). My unprepared garage was fried......I lost most of my tigers and various pythons. All my Copperheads were fine, despite being kept in the same part of the garage as the tigers and pythons.

I believe short periods of high temps dont worry them.....its year in year out consistently high temps that ruins them in the end in my opinion.


----------



## mattyedgesnaker (Jan 27, 2010)

Still a good shot wat is it


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Jan 29, 2010)

*copperheads*

In regards to copperheads and heat in qld, i have some of varanid mikes copperheads and tigers arriving any day now, i don't think a small ammount of heat should be a problem it seems to be prolonged exposure to 30c+ that kills them. i'm gunna give them a go anyway. hope i don't cook them:lol:
a pic of my male collets sorry about the quality


----------



## jamgo (Jan 29, 2010)

*Dajarra kingy*


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 29, 2010)

nice one, is that a recent pic? your photography seems to have improved? or have you gotten a new camera?


----------



## jamgo (Jan 29, 2010)

*Some hatchling pseudonaja aspidorhyncha Banded/black head*


----------



## jamgo (Jan 29, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> nice one, is that a recent pic? your photography seems to have improved? or have you gotten a new camera?


Yeah recent ... If you take 50 picts of each animal you are bound to get one alright looking one


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 29, 2010)

That's a beautiful snake Jamgo. Where did that name you're calling it come from?


----------



## jamgo (Jan 29, 2010)

Serpentes said:


> That's a beautiful snake Jamgo. Where did that name you're calling it come from?


 aspidorhyncha ? that is from the new paper which split up the western browns.


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks mate, this one had slipped through the radar!
Skinner, A (2009). A multivariate morphometric analysis and systematic review of Pseudonaja (Serpentes, Elapidae, Hydrophiinae). Zoological J. Lin. soc.


----------



## jamgo (Jan 29, 2010)

Serpentes said:


> Thanks mate, this one had slipped through the radar!
> Skinner, A (2009). A multivariate morphometric analysis and systematic review of Pseudonaja (Serpentes, Elapidae, Hydrophiinae). Zoological J. Lin. soc.


 Yep thats the one........Do you have a copy ?


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes thanks Jamgo, I just got one. Beautiful snakes! I can't wait to keep elapids again, but it wasn't long ago I moved all mine on. My current rental house just isn't set up for housing a load of big elapids.


----------



## jamgo (Jan 29, 2010)

Serpentes said:


> Yes thanks Jamgo, I just got one. Beautiful snakes! I can't wait to keep elapids again, but it wasn't long ago I moved all mine on. My current rental house just isn't set up for housing a load of big elapids.


No worries and thanks they are nice snakes .... It must have been hard to move your elapids on .


----------



## varanid_mike (Feb 1, 2010)

red and gold tiger


----------



## wizz (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice mulga Jamgo


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one Baxtor Blue looks like he is growing like a weed lol bustill like the red bellies more,
Might have to get one of each lol, but I don't thinks the missus would be happy with both:cry:


----------



## Walker (Feb 1, 2010)

varanid_mike said:


> red and gold tiger


 First one of those ive ever seen nice!!!


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 2, 2010)

thought id add some of these pics....


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 2, 2010)

Red Bellied Black


----------



## dodgie (Feb 2, 2010)

From the news.


----------



## jamgo (Feb 5, 2010)

*a couple more browns*


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 5, 2010)

Beautiful tiger Dodgie, yours?
Jamgo, that western is stunning


----------



## varanid_mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Found this tiger in the yarra valley the other day on a call, back of the body is zig zagged.


----------



## wizz (Feb 6, 2010)

Hatchy golden crown pic


----------



## jamgo (Feb 6, 2010)

Very nice Wizz .... pretty small looks like fun.


----------



## jamgo (Feb 6, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> Beautiful tiger Dodgie, yours?
> Jamgo, that western is stunning


 Thanks


----------



## venskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

getarealdog said:


> Red Bellied Black




Nice!


----------



## b0x1ng (Feb 14, 2010)

jamgo said:


> thanks guys just bored


some lovely animals ya got. If that's boredom, wish i was board more often lol


----------



## varanid_mike (Feb 20, 2010)

A call out in the Yarra valley
nice looking snake


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 21, 2010)

varanid_mike said:


> A call out in the Yarra valley
> nice looking snake


Nice copperhead,very bright.
Did you get the callout to to Etihad Stadium yesterday Mike?
I couldnt make and they said it was a 6 foot tiger snake..
Lol
I was bleeding


----------



## varanid_mike (Feb 21, 2010)

No mate, had a couple others more local but no call for that. Jon may have got it or someone closer to the CBD
mike


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 23, 2010)

*Some Hatcho Newbies*

unbanded tiger & copperhead from varanid mike
tassie tigers from uncle Roy Pails


----------



## baxtor (Feb 23, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> Nice copperhead,very bright.
> Did you get the callout to to Etihad Stadium yesterday Mike?
> I couldnt make and they said it was a 6 foot tiger snake..
> Lol
> I was bleeding



Get a heap of those six footers down this way. I have really got to get myself a new tape measure too.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wizz (Feb 23, 2010)

nice tiger mate


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 23, 2010)

Since APS won't let me start a herping thread I might post a few pics here from my recent trip out west with Mattsnake, just a bit of a preview
_P. guttatas_






Juvie





_P. australis




_


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 25, 2010)

I was originally just wanting a pair of KI Tigers, I managed to get my hands on two newborns and was extremely excited by this one, at first just because it was patternless from birth and then (admittedly about three months later!) when I saw his belly, funnily enough that was after I had posted pictures of him on this site and someone asked me what his belly colour was like. Unfortunately both were males, I sold the other one (he had no signs of piebaldism) and kept this boy, hoping to get a KI female and see what could be produced, but unfortunately it hasn't happened, and to be honest I can't see myself getting around to it any time soon. It would be very cool if it was possible to make piebald babies with the orange and white patches on the top of the body as well as the belly.

He was patternless (other than the piebald bits) form birth, as a baby he was quite red anteriorly and black posteriorly.









Now he is almost black above









He has small white patches and one large patch of orange and white.


----------



## James..94 (Feb 25, 2010)

Beautiful Tiger Sdaji.
Hope you find a female soon.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 25, 2010)

James..94 said:


> Beautiful Tiger Sdaji.
> Hope you find a female soon.



Thanks  I don't have any immediate plans to source a female for him though.


----------



## venskeeper (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, that is different.

Very nice Sdaji. I hope you do breed him, as my mind is boggling already in the possibilites and change this tiger could start for ven breeders.


----------



## Acrochordus (Feb 25, 2010)

Stephen's Banded Snake _Hoplocephalus stephensii._


























Thanks Tim.


----------



## Stianbl (Mar 2, 2010)

A lot of great snakes here... Just wish they where legal in Norway too..!
Waiting for a request to go through, so maybe I'm one of the very very few lucky ones. Never actually heard of anyone being allowed to bring snakes to Norway.

Anyway, I thought I would post a pic of a King Cobra I almost steped on when I was in Indonesia.


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 2, 2010)

after almost 120pages, this thread still hasn't lost any apeal.. keep them coming..


----------



## eipper (Mar 2, 2010)

your king cobra is actually _Naja sputatrix_

cheers,
Scott


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Mar 2, 2010)

Finally got some half decent pics of some of the kids at home, keep the nice elapids comming this thread is going so well shame to let it fade out[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## wizz (Mar 2, 2010)

fluffieherper said:


> Finally got some half decent pics of some of the kids at home, keep the nice elapids comming this thread is going so well shame to let it fade out[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


hay mate start giving your colletti in the tub lots of liquid calcium in its food it may come good...


----------



## varanid_mike (Mar 2, 2010)

yarra valley copper heads


----------



## Goannas1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Taipan and a A/S mulga


----------



## cris (Mar 2, 2010)

Definately the best thread ever. Thought i would add some marsh snake pics, all locals from my yard. Along with Coastal Taipans and _A.wellsi_ they are my favourite Elapid and would like to keep some one day if im lucky enough to find some available. Not the best photos but i like the subjects.


----------



## wizz (Mar 2, 2010)

very very nice goannas1..........pic of mates new arrivals


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Mar 2, 2010)

wizz said:


> very very nice goannas1..........pic of mates new arrivals


 
nice 
noob question but what species are they


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 2, 2010)

HOM3L3SS said:


> nice
> noob question but what species are they



Collett's


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Mar 2, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Collett's


 
dan you mustv'e seen heaps of those before to know what they are (unless if you own some)


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 2, 2010)

HOM3L3SS said:


> dan you mustv'e seen heaps of those before to know what they are (unless if you own some)



I wish I owned some! Unfortunately I haven't seen many in real life, mostly pictures. But there's no other snake that looks like it in Australia so it's not an easy one to forget, such a stunning snake!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 3, 2010)

Great snakes all!

It is so hard to have to wait untill March 13th... Than I will get my first colletts black snake 8)


----------



## percey39 (Mar 3, 2010)

Its not far off stefan, they are a great species to keep. I recently bought mine but have dealt with these for a while and absolutely love them. It will be worth the wait


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Mar 3, 2010)

wizz said:


> hay mate start giving your colletti in the tub lots of liquid calcium in its food it may come good...


 Cheers Dave i've been giving him a vetafarm suppliment and dusting some of his food doesn't seem to make much difference. hope he'll come good oneday. Glad to see collets clucth have hatched. how are the little golden crowns going? Nathan


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Mar 3, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Great snakes all!
> 
> It is so hard to have to wait untill March 13th... Than I will get my first colletts black snake 8)


 Hay Mate guessing there isn't to many australian elapids availible overseas were are you sourcing your collets from if you don't mind me asking. Plus i have to add that some of your elapid pics are some of the hottest snakes i've seen


----------



## Goannas1 (Mar 3, 2010)

wizz said:


> very very nice goannas1..........pic of mates new arrivals



thanks wizz, that would have been a good sight......


----------



## Nodrog (Mar 4, 2010)

Love this thread and now i can finally add some more of my new girls/boys


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 4, 2010)

Goannas1 said:


> thanks wizz, that would have been a good sight......



thats a cracker of a colletti


----------



## Stefan (Mar 6, 2010)

Great looking colletti Goannas1!!!



percey39 said:


> Its not far off stefan, they are a great species to keep. I recently bought mine but have dealt with these for a while and absolutely love them. It will be worth the wait


I have had to wait 6 months before the breeder was again at a snake convention. When I saw this little guy I did not have enough money at that moment. A week later I made a reservation for the colletti, and now the time has finally come! My first Aussie Elapid 8)


fluffieherper said:


> Hay Mate guessing there isn't to many australian elapids availible overseas were are you sourcing your collets from if you don't mind me asking. Plus i have to add that some of your elapid pics are some of the hottest snakes i've seen


You are right, there aren't a lot of Aussie Elapids in Europe. We have some tigers, colletts, red bellies, (pigmy) mulga's and the Aussie taipans. Wish we had spotted blacks available too  The animal I am getting is bred by someone from Germany. There are a few people breeding them. If you have enough money the taipans and colletts are pretty good available.

Thanks for your comment about my pictures. I try my best


----------



## venskeeper (Mar 7, 2010)

bubby king...


----------



## Stefan (Mar 8, 2010)

This snake looks fantastic!!


----------



## Mysty (Mar 9, 2010)

What's this species? :shock:


----------



## baxtor (Mar 9, 2010)

Mysty said:


> What's this species? :shock:


mulga/ king brown.( pseudechis australis) I would say


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 9, 2010)

Some of these have been posted before but I'm bored and there hasn't been too much action photo wise in here lately, so here's some black snakes

_P. porphyriacus






P. guttatus_ - Why the image sizes don't match I don't know, I have edited them 1000 times and made them all 640X480, doesn't work! About to rip my hair out.
_





_










_P. australis_


----------



## venskeeper (Mar 9, 2010)

Love that first pic Dan, what an awesome shot!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 10, 2010)

Dan that pic of the RBBS is unreal!
I may aswell add these pictures of the same snake.









And a Mulga _P. australis_


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful Kingy Venskeeper!!


----------



## Hominid (Mar 10, 2010)

these are the only two on my computer, great snakes guy's.


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 10, 2010)

Just wondering...why the obsession with elapids? What started it for each of you?


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 10, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Just wondering...why the obsession with elapids? What started it for each of you?



They aren't lumps of meat and fat who's sole purpose in life is to eat, crap and sleep. They have character.


----------



## Poggle (Mar 10, 2010)

this one has been posted before.. lil borwn that was hiding under my chair at work.. sneaky lil bugger.. but beautiful snake.


----------



## Hominid (Mar 10, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Just wondering...why the obsession with elapids? What started it for each of you?


why the obsession with Dragons, Skinks or even Pythons? as soon as people can look past the fact that they are venomous they will see that they're just another one of our interesting types of reptile except they add that little bit more excitement to the table. i started my obsession with a mate of mine back in high school, we use to go out all the time catching elapids more for something to do then anything but as time got on interest turns to passion and the rest is history. now there is nothing more beautifull then aussie elapids in my eyes.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 10, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Just wondering...why the obsession with elapids? What started it for each of you?



Have you seen any of the photo's in this thread? They're stunning! Everything about them to me is attractive, it was love at 1st site!

Edit: Hey, all my image sizes match now! Must have taken a while to kick in...


----------



## varanid_mike (Mar 10, 2010)

Some of this seasons removals


----------



## dodgie (Mar 10, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Just wondering...why the obsession with elapids? What started it for each of you?



I only keep venomous snakes because it makes me feel big tuff and macho,and maybe compensating for something.


----------



## jamgo (Mar 10, 2010)

*My first lot of baby adders for the season*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2010)

congratulations ! have you gots some pics of mum?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 11, 2010)

My recent additions,

Collett's bred by Varanus 1 and Red-Belly courtesy of Voodoo; thanks guys, greatly appreciated!

Thanks also to Jack and Jamgo for the privalage of visiting their collections and the much needed refs!!

Hope you like.

Cheers,

I.V.


----------



## jack (Mar 11, 2010)

no worries richard. some lovely animals you have there.


----------



## ShaneBlack (Mar 11, 2010)

Heres some of this seasons gravid adders.


----------



## jamgo (Mar 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> congratulations ! have you gots some pics of mum?


Thanks ............... There are pics in my adder album just checkout my profile , they are under paluma ranges.


----------



## jamgo (Mar 11, 2010)

imported_Varanus said:


> My recent additions,
> 
> Collett's bred by Varanus 1 and Red-Belly courtesy of Voodoo; thanks guys, greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


Looks like your off to a great start with some nice snakes there Richard.


----------



## ShaneBlack (Mar 11, 2010)

A couple more...


----------



## jamgo (Mar 11, 2010)

Oxydechis said:


> Heres some of this seasons gravid adders.


I will be down has soon as they drop !!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 11, 2010)

Love the new rbb i.v. 
Oxy, your adders look great.


----------



## jamgo (Mar 11, 2010)

Oxydechis said:


> A couple more...


 I think these two are just well fed !! Is that a rat in the red one ?


----------



## percey39 (Mar 11, 2010)

I got this copper a few weeks back from varanid mike. I could not be happier with this guy, loves the food and a great handler.


----------



## ShaneBlack (Mar 11, 2010)

While we're on adders......


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 11, 2010)

*My old pair of marsh snakes.*

My pair of marsh snakes i had...my only elapids i have ever kept in Aus...i released them soon as i found out it was illegal to catch n keep snakes in Aus...dam i was spewin..beautiful natured snakes tho..


----------



## schizmz (Mar 11, 2010)

They look awesome man,..love the color change from neck down,id of been spewin to.


----------



## jack (Mar 11, 2010)

these little guys have had three (unassisted) pinkies now.

you are a bugger oxydechis putting up those, i was just telling the missus "i can't believe it, but i miss my adders". 
what did you put with that big grey slug?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 12, 2010)

Very nice Jack! Sounds like the little ones are doing well


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 12, 2010)

Many thanks for the compliments guys, I'm happy with them too !

Great thread; love the dark coloured Tiger on the last page Varanid Mike, and Jack's little Broad headed is even more stunning in the flesh!! Any pics of your Mt Gambier Tiger, Jack?


----------



## Nodrog (Mar 12, 2010)

My newest edition a pair of tigers


----------



## jamgo (Mar 13, 2010)

*2nd clutch of browns hatching today.*


----------



## dpeica (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Peterwookie (Mar 15, 2010)

Great Pick's Mate
are they this season's RBBS ?????


----------



## dtulip10 (Mar 15, 2010)

looking good dpecia that collets is awesome and so the hoplocephalus


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2010)

rough scales look nice and comfortable
your got a great collection


----------



## James..94 (Mar 15, 2010)

Great looking snakes dpeica


----------



## jamgo (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice snakes Dave .


----------



## Stefan (Mar 16, 2010)

My first Aussie Elapid is a fact 8) I have been waiting for some time but now I am totally excited!

1.0 _Pseudechis colletti_:







I also have another new addition. A female Naja siamensis. I allready have an adult male and hope to get them breeding in a year or two!

0.1 _Naja siamensis_:


----------



## jamgo (Mar 16, 2010)

*Some adders after the first shed.*


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 16, 2010)

G'day Stefan,

I absolutely adore _Naja siamensis. _Here's some photo's of some of the ones I used to work with...


----------



## Peterwookie (Mar 16, 2010)

That's A great photo Jonno is that at Venom Supplies ?? are they a difficult Snake to work with ?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 16, 2010)

G'day Peter,

Yeah, that's at Venom Supplies. They are actually very easy to work with, much the same as a Kingy or a Red Belly, but even more predictable.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow! Really nice looking animal Jonno!


----------



## venskeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

Very impressive Cobra Jonno. 

Got any more similar to this you can share?


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 17, 2010)

Just wondering ,although this isnt a picture of an elapid (but I can put one up if need be  ) 
this sort of includes you wether your a catcher or keeper of vens ...New study trials of treating envenomated people ,once a wet bite has been recognised ..the new trial is not only to use anti ven ,but also FF PLASMA ...this helps the blood thicken and replaces platelets that get destroyed ,it has also shown that recovery ,even from one of the worst to be bitten by hence an EB etc ,works well with the ability only to use a small number of anti ven vials (like 1 or 2) sharing that with bags of FFplasma ,the patient can do a full turn around from showing severe envenomation and having no reading on the scale they use to check clotting ability to showing no signs of envennomation within 12 hours of being bitten ...in tow this will not only decrease the cost that is associated with getting the anti ven and usage ,puts a less strain and even chance on getting serum sickness,because of less anti ven needed but it is also branching out into the animal studies so animal plasma will be used ..meaning vet bills for treating snake bites should well in truely go down in price ..
As I said this is still a study trial, but it certainly is a great thing and if your one of those 'guinea pigs' that have been part of the study ,have you had any on going effects ? how did you feel say a week or two after it ? if you want to keep silent well so be it, dont want to put pressure on you ..but I find it facinating and a great study trial ...thanks


----------



## Stefan (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi RBB! Where can I find more information about this? Is there going to be a paper released?


----------



## baxtor (Mar 18, 2010)

some new arrivals.


----------



## baxtor (Mar 18, 2010)

and some more


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 18, 2010)

this is one big thread


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 18, 2010)

Very interesting tiger that last one Baxtor! Love to see how it turns out when older!


----------



## baxtor (Mar 18, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Very interesting tiger that last one Baxtor! Love to see how it turns out when older!



I agree moose. Female tassie and already eating well so should be all good.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 19, 2010)

Love all the cute little hatchies Baxtor 8)


----------



## jamgo (Mar 19, 2010)

*A couple of juvenile swampies.*


----------



## blakehose (Mar 19, 2010)

Can't wait to get my first elapid.. still 4 months to go! Those swampies are crackers Jamgo.


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 19, 2010)

How do you go about learning to work with elapids? Are there courses out there that anyone knows about? Do you have to get a certificate of some sort before they will hire you to work with them in zoos and reptile parks?
Also...
Anyone know where the Australia Zoo's new Mr. and Mrs. Brown came from originally?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 19, 2010)

G'day lizardjasper,

There are a few of ways to become involved in working with elapids, but for most people who don't know somebody who is experienced enough to teach them appropriate techniques, then attending a reputable course is the best way to go. 

Most zoo's and wildlife parks have their own requirements with regards to handling elapids - some turn a blind eye and hope for the best with new employees, some have very strict guidelines and others prefer to train their staff "in-house".


----------



## Slats (Mar 20, 2010)

My 2cents
1. Black whip
2. Western brown
3. Orange Nape snake


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey Jonno, thanks for the insight! I wish I knew someone who could teach me. I would love to work with them one day!


----------



## maanz641 (Mar 20, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Hey Jonno, thanks for the insight! I wish I knew someone who could teach me. I would love to work with them one day!



oh yea me too  i soooooo want a desert death adder


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 20, 2010)

Slates, that's one hot Western Brown!


----------



## jamgo (Mar 23, 2010)

*Some juvenile barkly adders born today.*


----------



## jamgo (Mar 24, 2010)

*Some new arrivals this morning ( Dajarra's )*


----------



## Woomar (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh my word !!! INSANE !! How many did she drop ? Congratulations.


----------



## jamgo (Mar 24, 2010)

Woomar said:


> Oh my word !!! INSANE !! How many did she drop ? Congratulations.


 17 , 5 up on last year ............. Thanks


----------



## percey39 (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow nice job with dajarra's. They are some awesome looking adders


----------



## jamgo (Mar 24, 2010)

percey39 said:


> Wow nice job with dajarra's. They are some awesome looking adders


 Thanks.


----------



## maanz641 (Mar 24, 2010)

awesome man -good job


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 27, 2010)

I want a dajarra adder!!!! nice animals Jamgo.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2010)

From another thread

Kindof banded gwardar.










Black whip


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice black whip Gordo.
Here's a couple of pics taken by a local photographer last week of me and a tigersnake.




This snake was living under a house in Dromana.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 27, 2010)

Very nice Baz, gotta love the Tigers!

Awesome display, how much of this is bluff, I'm guessing not much?


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 27, 2010)

Incredible pictures Baz! Great display...nice looking tiger aswell.


----------



## jamgo (Mar 28, 2010)

*New additions.. A pair of mulga's from Oxydechis.*


----------



## Goannas1 (Mar 28, 2010)

jamgo said:


> View attachment 119969
> View attachment 119970



Nice mulga's jamgo.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 28, 2010)

wow, those mulgas looks epic jamgo, do they all have scales like that? half white, half brown?


Will


----------



## jamgo (Mar 28, 2010)

Goannas1 said:


> Nice mulga's jamgo.


Thanks.


----------



## jamgo (Mar 28, 2010)

wiz-fiz said:


> wow, those mulgas looks epic jamgo, do they all have scales like that? half white, half brown?
> 
> 
> Will


Thanks .. They are Alice springs phase and they all have that ..some more so then others .


----------



## jamgo (Mar 28, 2010)

Love that blackwhip waruikazi and nice pics Baz.


----------



## ShaneBlack (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's the father of Jamgo's baby mulgas.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 28, 2010)

What a STUNNER!!

Nice pickup Jamgo, congrats!!


P.S: Do you have a waiting list for bubs next season, if so, where do I sign? (can you PM me if that's better).


----------



## Gekambi (Mar 28, 2010)

Oxydechis said:


> Here's the father of Jamgo's baby mulgas.


 
Wow, that pattern is awsome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

nice snake shane


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 28, 2010)

Oxy that mulga is incredible!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 29, 2010)

Cute mulga's Jamgo! And the father is a stunner too!

Finally I have something to add in this topic :lol: My first colletts black snake! Yesterday he ate for the first time at my place so I am very happy!

1.0 _Pseudechis colletti_:


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a stunner of a colletti Stefan! How old/big is it?


----------



## percey39 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sweet collett stefan, i bet it was worth the wait


----------



## Colletts (Mar 29, 2010)

OMG! That Collett's is gorgeous!!!!!!! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Kitah (Mar 29, 2010)

Holy.... Jeeze that collets is gorgeous! WOW!


----------



## Slats (Mar 29, 2010)

Thats hot!!


----------



## James..94 (Mar 29, 2010)

Great looking colletts stefan


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 29, 2010)

Stefan that colletti is amazing! I bet the wait was well worth it!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks all! Yes, he was really worth the wait 

He is a captive bred animal from last year and he is around 60 cm in length.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 30, 2010)

I keep going back to look at those pictures... just so stunning!


----------



## b0x1ng (Mar 30, 2010)

Vincent said:


> Here's another one. Inland Taipan


beautiful. stunning. spectacular.awesome !


----------



## varanid_mike (Mar 30, 2010)

does anyone have a link to the paper for the reclassification of western brown snakes?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Mike, 

Send me an email at [email protected] and I will forward it to you.


----------



## rett82 (Apr 1, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> Nice black whip Gordo.
> Here's a couple of pics taken by a local photographer last week of me and a tigersnake.
> 
> 
> ...



WOW they are fantastic photos. I bet the photographer was nervous.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 1, 2010)

Was funny, he had his camera attached to a large pole.
The snake struck out at the camera once and left two rivulets of venom on the camera lens.
I took some footage of the snake at release and will put that up later.
Needles to say, he was happy to get away from us humans.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 2, 2010)

Some wild elapids that I've come across this year, I may have posted some of these pics before but oh well.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow! I just love your pictures!

Why don't you guys put the scientific names above the pictures? I am very used to that. I am active at a lot of forums but this is the one where nobody does that. It could be very usefull for foreigners and people who are new to the hobby  And for the people posting the pictures it is just a small effort.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 2, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Wow! I just love your pictures!
> 
> Why don't you guys put the scientific names above the pictures? I am very used to that. I am active at a lot of forums but this is the one where nobody does that. It could be very usefull for foreigners and people who are new to the hobby  And for the people posting the pictures it is just a small effort.


 
Sorry Stefan, I didnt think of you foreigners and assumed folks would know what they were... I actually thought about adding scientific names but then didn't.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2010)

No problem Matt! It isn't just for foreigners but it is also very educational for new people in the hobby.

If you guys don't want to put scientific names above the pictures no problem, but I would appreciate it a lot  I post sometimes pictures of snakes which are for you guys exotics and I always put the scientific names with them and I think that is interesting for you guys  So we can all learn from eachother!

Btw, I have some new pictures! I will post them right now in the exotics section!


----------



## James..94 (Apr 2, 2010)

Great pictures Mattsnake


----------



## ShaneBlack (Apr 2, 2010)

*The pic you dont normally see*

This is the other side of breeding snakes people dont usually talk about or show.......the disapointments. A Barkly adder dropped these stillborns this afternoon.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats to bad oxy, any idea why?


----------



## ShaneBlack (Apr 4, 2010)

To be honest Baz i havent put too much thought into it......I just accept it as a part of breeding snakes and put it down to thats just that particular individual snake. She has a history of dropping stillborns and has always been a flighty animal.


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 4, 2010)

Oxy, have you ever thought about preserving these stillborns for museums and zoos to have on display? Like in jars? We have an impressive spider, insect and bird collection at our local zoo, and they're starting to add snake skins. Just maybe some place would be interested.


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 5, 2010)

Some pics from today..


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 5, 2010)

More..


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 5, 2010)

More??..


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 5, 2010)

Last one's, for now.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 5, 2010)

I think you have the wrong username Beautifulpythons 

Stunning elapids.


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol.. Not mine mate. My wife would have my balls if I brang any of them home..


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 6, 2010)

beautifulpythons said:


> Lol.. Not mine mate. My wife would have my balls if I brang any of them home..



It would almost be worth it lol


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Chrisreptile said:


> It would almost be worth it lol


 
AGREED.
great pics everyone


----------



## Woomar (Apr 6, 2010)

WOW ! Thanks Beautifulpythons. Those pics and animals are something else! Really enjoyed those , can this thread get any better ? !!!!


----------



## percey39 (Apr 6, 2010)

loving those pics beautifulpythons. Im very jealous of that collection, there are some stunners in there


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 6, 2010)

Cheers, I'll put some more up tonight..


----------



## slither (Apr 6, 2010)

a few new arrivals colletts, st deorge mulga, and mt gambier tiger


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 6, 2010)

A few more then..


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 6, 2010)

Amazing pictures beautifulpythons but thats to be expected (I think I know who you are lol). A beautiful collection of elapids.


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 6, 2010)

Last one's..


----------



## SouthSydney (Apr 6, 2010)

Beautiful pythons, You make shane's snakes look SOO good... It's about time you helped him do justice to his animals lol :lol:  Where's the one of him holding the big ones?


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 6, 2010)

lol I don't think I'll be putting that shot up.. save the next 5 pages in arguments over free handling..


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 6, 2010)

That last Tiger is amazing! Incredible collection Shane.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 6, 2010)

Thought I'd seen that AS Kingy somewhere!

Great pics of some fantastic animals!!


----------



## dtulip10 (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah brilliant shots


----------



## SouthSydney (Apr 6, 2010)

Awww come on Beautiful Pythons....  Ya KNOW ya wanna... lol


----------



## Stefan (Apr 10, 2010)

OM_F_G! That last picture of the tiger... OM_F_G!

What locality has that snake. It is just the best looking one I have ever seen! What supspecies is it?

If possible I would love to see the scientific names of all the pictures. I know it is a lot but there are enough pictures where I see an animal I don't recognize immediatly. I would appreciate it a lot!


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 10, 2010)

Ask Shaneblack about the locale mate I'm positive he said it was just a standard eastern and he bred it himself. Amazing animal though.. Someone else can do all the scientific names I'm way to lazy lol


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 12, 2010)

I posted these last night but thought they belonged here. they are wild caught animals that were used in a snake handling course I participated in. Dugite, Tigersnake, Southern death adder.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 12, 2010)

What a bummer, got a dozen of these horrible things from gypsy,my 3y/o dajarra adder.
It was her first time but still pretty disappointing.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 12, 2010)

That tiger is certainly one of the most stunning ones I've seen! Great photos also!!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Unfortunately the photo does it no justice either, It colours were absolutely striking and even the people that had never had contact with Tigers were instantly struck by the vividness of its colours I can't say that Ive seen heaps of tigers but it is by far the nicest I have seen


----------



## reptilerob (Apr 14, 2010)

Baz, i dont know a lot about snake breading, but i can tell by the photograph that theyre no good. Sorry to see that, i hope you have better luck with her next year.

Here is a highland copperhead i encountered up in the hills behind Mt Beauty this afternoon.


----------



## Nodrog (Apr 14, 2010)

my newest additions


----------



## wranga (Apr 14, 2010)

hot adder Nodrog


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Apr 18, 2010)

nodrog, is that a Red Naped Snake in the first pic?


----------



## Jimi (Apr 18, 2010)

Its an eastern brown Troy


----------



## Kenshin (Apr 18, 2010)

hey reptilerob nice pics may i ask what camera you use?


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Apr 18, 2010)

haha, I should have known, lol.


----------



## Slats (Apr 18, 2010)

*Roughie*

I was in Queensland over Easter and hooked up with a couple of the guys for a herp.
Warmer night than the previous, only find was this carinatus.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 18, 2010)

Big thumbs up for you Reptilerob!! Very nice!


----------



## Peterwookie (Apr 19, 2010)

Pick of one of my new Northern Adders
Still learning to take photos SORRY


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 19, 2010)

Slats said:


> I was in Queensland over Easter and hooked up with a couple of the guys for a herp.
> Warmer night than the previous, only find was this carinatus.


 
Shame we couldn't find more for you that night mate, anyway here's a couple of pics of the same animal.

_Tropidechis carinatus_


----------



## varanid_mike (Apr 19, 2010)

Going down towards port lincoln in a couple of weeks, any one down that way! hope to see some different elapids.


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 20, 2010)

A nice big eastern brown


----------



## snakes_666 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Adders*

My new additions


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

nice ones snakes_666 heres a little dj


----------



## Nodrog (Apr 26, 2010)

Just got some little djs and a very sexy female rbb


----------



## Slats (Apr 26, 2010)

That's sexy orite


----------



## Nodrog (Apr 26, 2010)

for those of you who love rrbs my male


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

stunning blacksnakes Nodrog I love the ones with the jet black nose


----------



## PJherps (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome female red belly Nodrog. where did you get it? i'm after some young one's with the jet black nose.


----------



## dragon170 (Apr 26, 2010)

Same here PJ herps but haven't seen any young one for sale anywhere this year


----------



## Nodrog (Apr 27, 2010)

I got him from Melbourne he had to left when i brought her!


----------



## PJherps (Apr 27, 2010)

if you could let us know who the seller was that'd be awesome. just an email address or something?


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 27, 2010)

just looking in my breeding box, so seeing this





Have fun
Benjamin


----------



## Kenno (Apr 27, 2010)

Species please Benjamin?


----------



## James..94 (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats Benjamin,
what species?


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 27, 2010)

...sorry!
Oxyuranus microlepidotus.

Benjamin


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 27, 2010)

and the end of story...





Have fun
Benjamin


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 27, 2010)

Took this shot tonight whilst cleaning out my little lowlands copper


----------



## percey39 (May 2, 2010)

Nice copper head moosenoose. Im a sucker for a good looking low lands


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 2, 2010)

Nice little mengens, very bright


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 2, 2010)

A few Adders


----------



## snakes_666 (May 3, 2010)

Another new addition


----------



## Stefan (May 6, 2010)

1.0 _Pseudechis colletti_:


----------



## Stefan (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Slats (May 6, 2010)

Gorgeous again!
How old?


----------



## Stefan (May 6, 2010)

1 year old


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 7, 2010)

Stunning Colletti!


----------



## varanid_mike (May 8, 2010)

Anyone have any for sale or know where i can get some Chappell island tigers or kangaroo island tigers, eyre tigers would be nice while im at it.
Mike


----------



## percey39 (May 9, 2010)

Just fed these two today. First 2 photos are of a patternless tiger and the last is a copperhead.


----------



## Stefan (May 9, 2010)

Love both species!


----------



## percey39 (May 9, 2010)

This guy is starting to colour up well now


----------



## Nodrog (May 10, 2010)

My newest addition Northern Death Adder Acanthophis praelongus


----------



## Sdaji (May 14, 2010)

I've been watching this thread since it started, I've been dying to post some of these into it!


----------



## Scleropages (May 14, 2010)

Wow they are soo Awesome!!


----------



## Kenno (May 14, 2010)

Are they any relation to the Albino lAdder ine Simon Stone was working on a few years ago? Are they pure Northern Adders? it seems interesting that there is variation in the colour of the lure's between individuals. 

Regards


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 14, 2010)

G'day Kenno,

I'll answer on behalf of Sdaji...these are pure '_Acanthophis praelongus'. _I believe the albino juveniles were spontaneous from a normal adult pair. There is significant variation in the juveniles.

Finally, some albino elapids are going to become established in captivity!


----------



## grizz (May 14, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> I've been watching this thread since it started, I've been dying to post some of these into it!



I like, good luck with them mate.


----------



## Kenno (May 14, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Kenno,
> 
> I'll answer on behalf of Sdaji...these are pure '_Acanthophis praelongus'. _I believe the albino juveniles were spontaneous from a normal adult pair. There is significant variation in the juveniles.
> 
> Finally, some albino elapids are going to become established in captivity!


 
Gday Jonno

Firstly congrats on your new business venture, great stuff mate!

i suppose it means nothing but they do look strikingly simillar to the line Simon was working on, like i said, means nothing, both being adders and both being albino's. Just wouldnt mind Sdaji jumping on and clearing the air, and perhaps giving an explanation. ;-p 

regards


----------



## Sdaji (May 14, 2010)

Hi Kenno,

Within a single litter of Death Adders from many areas you'll get a ton of variation. Northern Death Adders are particularly variable. These haven't been crossed with anything else and are pure praelongus - no antarcticus, pyrrhus or wellsi. Check out the article if you're interested, or send me an email and I'll keep you updated, or both - [email protected]  As Jonno said, they were created by surprise, I was more astounded to see them than anyone else, and literally couldn't believe my eyes at first as I gazed into those tiny red pupils.

I was completely unaware that Simon Stone was ever working with albino Death Adders, and I'm very surprised to hear it! I have discussed my albinos with him at length, and he has told me about the 'normal' Death Adders he used to work with, but never mentioned having albinos. As for looking similar to "Simon Stone's albino Death Adders", I expect that there would be similarity between the appearance of any albino Death Adder lines, just like I suspect there would be (will be) very similar animals between albino Darwin, Coastal and Jungle Carpet Pythons (though there will also be differences). Take away the melanin and you're left with yellow and red pigments, it's not like my line was going to be green or blue  Having said that, I think we're going to see high oranges, high yellows, 'ivories', high contrast, maybe even pattern morphs over the next 10-20 years, all potentially from this line.

I doubt I will ever outcross even to other praelongus (though at first I did consider the option, and at the time I was working with multiple praelongus lines), and even if I did, I would keep some animals true to the original line with no added blood for as long as I was keeping Death Adders. I'm sure other people will outcross, perhaps even to other species (the scaleless albino is inevitable, and regardless of the controversy, right or wrong, it is going to look freaking cool! - no, I haven't started working on it and don't intend to, partly because of the hybrid issue, but also because I don't have any scaleless Adders). Even aside from purity issues, I'm sentimental about the line and wouldn't want to 'taint' it even with new blood from the same locality.

I hope that clears some air 

Oh, I just saw your lure comment. When they were born I expected that as adults they would all have white lures (don't ask me why, and it now seems a bit stupid!). I was very surprised to see their lures change in different ways as they grew. I suppose it isn't surprising as it is completely normal for Death Adders from the same litter to have a range of lure colours, but the range from bright lemon yellow to a rich orange wasn't what I expected. Oh! Perhaps I should point out that as youngsters they all had fairly similar lures (like the one pictured) but they changed - the top picture is a young adult, the middle picture is a youngster, the last picture is a similar age to the middle one. I still haven't worked out how to tell the red albinos from the grey albinos. I suspected early on that perhaps the lure colour could be an indication, but I think I later decided that probably wasn't the case. It's early days and there are certainly lots of things to be learned about this line! 

I could type underwater! Sorry, I'll shut up now! :lol:


----------



## wizz (May 23, 2010)

very nice sdaji so when u start to sell them how much will they be


----------



## Caissaca (May 24, 2010)

Where are those "pure praelongus" from? Bear in mind that the praelongus of most textbooks includes a number of different forms, the "real praelongus from northern Qld, and at least other forms from the Top End/WA, A. hawkei and A. cf. rugosus.


----------



## Sdaji (May 25, 2010)

wizz: I'm not one of these guys who puts prices and takes payments before babies are slithering around - some of them take deposits before the parents are even paired up! I'll put prices etc down as soon as they are born, which I am confident will be within two weeks (any longer and it will be later than I've ever had Death Adders of any type born, which I suppose is entirely possible!). If you would like to know when they're born (and get pictures and prices), email me letting me know and I'll keep you up to date 

Caissaca: I'm amazed at how few people have asked that question! I suppose with the confusion caused by Death Adder taxonomy, most people can't really get their heads around it all (well, to be honest, it will probably be decades before anyone can claim to fully understand it, let alone have it published in a way the rest of us can follow!). When some people talk about 20-30 (or more!) different species/taxa of Acanthophis, it's no wonder that many of us stick to the traditional system!

For all the obvious reasons including not wanting to encourage poaching (not that you'd have any real chance of collecting a wild het, let alone identifying one, but some might try anyway, and I don't want to encourage it), I'm not going to give exact localities, but in time I'll certainly be open about the state and general area. It's certainly not anywhere near a 'traditional' antarcticus or pyrrhus, or anything 'borderline' like the Barkly Tableland. If you look at the distribution map given in a fairly recent field guide such as Wilson and Swan's, these Adders originate in something in the thick of what they call praelongus and not near the edge of that distribution (not that an albino from one of those areas would have been undesirable!  ). If what the published books call praelongus has been split into 10-20 species/taxa, I don't know which of those names they would want to put on these albinos, but I am sure they would change every few years for quite a while! :lol:


----------



## Caissaca (May 25, 2010)

Don't worry, I wasn't expecting details, just very general area (e.g., northern Qld, Top End, Kimberleys, that sort of level). Since what the books currently call praelongus is highly heterogeneous and more than one species/subspecies (although not 20-30!), it should be of interest to buyers and breeders to keep localities reasonably pure...


----------



## Sdaji (May 25, 2010)

Caissaca said:


> Don't worry, I wasn't expecting details, just very general area (e.g., northern Qld, Top End, Kimberleys, that sort of level). Since what the books currently call praelongus is highly heterogeneous and more than one species/subspecies (although not 20-30!), it should be of interest to buyers and breeders to keep localities reasonably pure...


 
In my experience, almost no one cares about locality (though you'd swear it was a different story from when to read online). When I was first breeding reptiles I was amazed that no one asked where the origins were, and since I was proud of knowing the origins of most of them I was sad when I told them they didn't care. I have accepted that very few care, but I'm still interested in locality myself, so I understand the desire to know! If buyers are interested in keeping things pure I'll give them the general area


----------



## wizz (May 27, 2010)

*pics*

some of my 2010 herps


----------



## percey39 (May 28, 2010)

Love the western, great bandy's too


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 28, 2010)

cute little bandy bandys, have fun getting them all feeding!


----------



## adderboy (May 28, 2010)

Sdaji, those albinos are awesome, although I've seen pics of your other "normal" adders, such as the djarras, and they are all very attractive snakes too. It may have been just a stroke of good luck to get albinos in a litter, but I can't think of many better people to have these entrusted to. I wish you well with them and hope to see pics of the next generation one day. 

And one day, when praelongus is added to WA's keeper's list, I'll be in touch!!


----------



## Sdaji (May 28, 2010)

I haven't seen too many captive bred Bandy Bandies! Well done!



H.bitorquatus said:


> cute little bandy bandys, have fun getting them all feeding!


 
+1 :lol:

Adderboy: Thank you for your kind words  I only recently became aware that Northern Death Adders aren't on the list for WA keepers. I am very keen to see them added to your system! I understand there is a submission currently being considered by the WA wildlife authority... fingers crossed!  If you want pictures of the next generation, give me a buzz with your email address, either by PM or email me ( [email protected] ) it will be *very* soon now


----------



## adderboy (May 28, 2010)

Hey, will do! The reconsideration of the WA keepers list is loooooong overdue, and yes, the local herp society has asked for praelongus to be added. Seems like a strange omission in the first place anyway. But I'm not holding my breath. The review has been "under way" for a very long time now. However, it does stand to reason that it should be added, and if it is, I'll be chasing some.

Look after yourself, and expect a PM from me soon.

S


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jun 7, 2010)

This thread needs to be brought back to life seeing as someone brought back the colubrid thread.


----------



## baxtor (Jun 7, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> This thread needs to be brought back to life seeing as someone brought back the colubrid thread.



Not the best pics but better than nothing. The inland didn't even bother leaving the house to eat.


----------



## varanid_mike (Jun 8, 2010)

Mark, one of my employee's shot this when we where in northern vic doing work.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 8, 2010)

love the small elapid's arnt bandy bandys specialist blindsnake eaters?

nightmare or what, digging through the garden to find blindsnakes to scent pinky tails with


----------



## wizz (Jun 8, 2010)

*pics*

some more update pics for ya .....o have fun with bandys lol..


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice speckled! Is that an alice kingie?


----------



## wizz (Jun 8, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> Nice speckled! Is that an alice kingie?



No it's a QLD one ....


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 9, 2010)

He either likes getting his photo taken, or he doesn’t like having it taken. Either way, I had two cameras on hand and he was the star attraction! :lol:  I love this guy! And he's starting to settle down nicely...welll...sort of :lol:


----------



## adderboy (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicely banded, Moose. Captive-bred, or wc?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 9, 2010)

Captive Bred adderboy, but he's still got a little bit of spirit in him :lol: I don't tend to interact with him too much...not like my other ones


----------



## Tristan (Jun 9, 2010)

can any one keeping Mulga's tell me what their general temperament and attitudes etc i know each snake is different but they still would like to know the average opinion of them, im years away from getting one if ever but if i go elapids king brown is what i want they look awesome


----------



## Nodrog (Jun 10, 2010)

moose he is looking great i hope my 2 look that good when they bigger they already taking on there own colours 1 dark 1 light!!!


----------



## -Matt- (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## wizz (Jun 13, 2010)

nice mulga mate


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 17, 2010)

Finally! Mid June! Of all the snakes to keep me waiting!

Here she is a few hours before giving birth





And here's one of the babies 





To say it was exciting to see an albino female giving birth for the first time would be a big understatement! Watching the first generation of albinos produced by albinos in this species, which will be the founders of the first properly established line of Australian albino elapid was just incredible! Mum and babies are looking brilliant! (well, mum looks a little skinny now and needs a feed and the babies are coming up for sloughs, but they're healthy and doing very well


----------



## PhilK (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow Sdaji... just wow.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, totally awesome...


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 18, 2010)

They really do look spectacular! Certainly the albino aspect gives them a whole new appeal!

Did I mention it was my birthday last Tuesday Sdaji?  :lol:


----------



## PhilK (Jun 18, 2010)

Did I mention you've missed 22 of MY birthdays Sdaji?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 18, 2010)

He's not going to be able to keep them all! Surely! :lol: I'll offer my babysitting services for free


----------



## AUSHERP (Jun 18, 2010)

theyre wicked!


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm glad you like them  You're right, moose, as much as I would love to keep them all and see how they turn out, I will be selling most of them, but of course I won't be able to resist keeping two or three for myself. I can't capture it with a camera, but they vary so much, each one is different, and the variation is so striking. I wish I could have the opportunity to see how each one turns out as an adult. Exciting times ahead!


----------



## -Peter (Jun 18, 2010)

very very etc etc impressed. would kill you for them.


----------



## jahan (Jun 18, 2010)

Well done Sdaji.Looks like more than good spuds and sweedes growing in Kinglake.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Love the Albino Adder. Here's a few pics of some little fella's that tend to be forgotten in the Elapid world





Simosalaps semifasciatus





Neelaps calonotus





Simosolaps bertholdi

Steve


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 25, 2010)

Get back up there ya mongrel dawg!

Hahaha, here's some pics of a whip i removed from the school canteen before release... and of somethign that i'm actually scared of.


----------



## percey39 (Jun 27, 2010)

here is a couple pics of my new st george mulga


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jul 8, 2010)

A gorgeous copperhead (Austrelaps ramsayi) in a mates backyard was more than happy to pose for the camera.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 9, 2010)

Too bad the picture isn't that sharp but the pose of the snake is outstanding!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jul 9, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Too bad the picture isn't that sharp but the pose of the snake is outstanding!


 sorry, I put up the wrong one. this one is sharper, Try this.  I always take lots of clicks so I always get one that is in reasonable focus. haha.


----------



## Benjamin (Jul 12, 2010)

my inlands

Many thanks
Benjamin


----------



## Stefan (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome snake you got there SnakeyTroy! That second picture look way better 8)

@ Benjamin: Really awesome pictures! Wow, I would love to have a pair of them if they weren't that expensive!


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 13, 2010)

Loving the pics guys keep them coming


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 13, 2010)

Freshly shed.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 13, 2010)

Benjamin said:


> View attachment 154368
> 
> 
> View attachment 154367
> ...


 
if your in germany how the hell do you have inlands?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 13, 2010)

Because there are a lot around over here.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jul 13, 2010)

yea amazing the elapid collections that are in Europe,and they keep everything from all over world.


----------



## percey39 (Jul 14, 2010)

I always find it funny though that germany seem to get them all first. I suppose its a good thing for the rest of the world to be able to keep all our species though.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 14, 2010)

percey39 said:


> I suppose its a good thing for the rest of the world to be able to keep all our species though.



Amen to that! You guys have the best Elapids from the whole world. Two days ago I heard my female colletti was born, so I have my pair complete in a while 8)


----------



## Peterwookie (Jul 15, 2010)

Couple Of picks while Cleaning today


----------



## Peterwookie (Jul 15, 2010)

few more


----------



## gozz (Jul 15, 2010)

Very nice peter wookie i really like the colletts


----------



## Peterwookie (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Mate pitty my Camera skills (none at all) did'nt get nice a shot, he is a Beautiful Boy


----------



## PhilK (Jul 15, 2010)

Peter great adders, and congrats on the swear word in your sig! You can't even spell c o a r s e on this site without it censoring it yet you can put bull***** in your sig? Hahaha


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jul 17, 2010)

beautifulpythons said:


> Some pics from today..





 

 

 

 



Going right back to pg.128...I would really like to know what camera and any other equipment you maybe using 'Beautifulpythons' for these photographs?...

The pics and animals are nothing short of exceptional!

Cheers...

Wayne


----------



## Nodrog (Jul 21, 2010)

I know i have shown these guys before but they are really taken off they all got there own attitudes


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 21, 2010)

some good photo's lets see some more wellsi


----------



## varanid_mike (Jul 26, 2010)

our Chappell island tiger, anyone got a female? :?


----------



## percey39 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here is a couple of pics of my two new mulgas. A alice springs and a st george male for my female later on in life. The alice springs was keen to show off and bit my table in the snake room.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 4, 2010)

lucky it was the table now Percey  beautiful snakes people but you lot already knew that now


----------



## percey39 (Aug 4, 2010)

Haha yeah, he must just like wood lol


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 4, 2010)

percey39 said:


> Haha yeah, he must just like wood lol


dont all males enjoy getting wood?


----------



## percey39 (Aug 4, 2010)

Haha yeah getting wood but not chewing wood lol


----------



## Elapidae1 (Aug 8, 2010)

A couple from last week. Perth metro

View attachment 158128
View attachment 158129


----------



## Wally (Aug 8, 2010)

Damn I love WA tigers.


----------



## D3pro (Aug 8, 2010)

thought I might add a pic from one of my last website projects. 
Enjoy.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice looking common nice size to what locality is it ?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 10, 2010)

May I ask you, as a non-Australian, how you can see that it is antarcticus and for example not praelongus? I really like your death adders over there in Australia but for someone who don't live over there it is sometimes pretty hard to see what kind of snake it is at the picture


----------



## evozz (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, there are some amazing creatures in here...and fantastic shots!!!

But i must say, you folks are insane :lol: :lol: 
I wouldn't have the guts to keep something that could so easily kill me...let alone handle one!!


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 10, 2010)

I may as well throw up this pic...happy girl


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 10, 2010)

I can't pick them from each other. Don't worry you aren't the only one lol.



Stefan said:


> May I ask you, as a non-Australian, how you can see that it is antarcticus and for example not praelongus? I really like your death adders over there in Australia but for someone who don't live over there it is sometimes pretty hard to see what kind of snake it is at the picture


----------



## percey39 (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is a couple more pics from today. One is one of my female st george mulgas, but she is in shed so it doesnt do her red justice. The others are of one of my barkley adders.


----------



## shaye (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice barkley mate hopefully one day my misses will le me keep one hahahaha


----------



## percey39 (Aug 11, 2010)

Cheers yeah i just never asked and bought my first one home lol


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 11, 2010)

percey39 said:


> Cheers yeah i just never asked and bought my first one home lol



Mine found their way into my sock drawer  ....then my daughter hid them for me in her room  

Love the photos folks! That's a classic one Mattsnake!


----------



## CML88 (Aug 11, 2010)

steve1 said:


> A couple from last week. Perth metro
> 
> View attachment 158128
> View attachment 158129


 
Nice Tiger, where did you find that one?


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 12, 2010)

Colin, my Colletts snake. With a few other "bubs in tubs" copping some morning sunlight


----------



## shaye (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow really bright reds moose love it


----------



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Nice looking common nice size to what locality is it ?


 
Don't know exactly... he said north-something lol. I was just the scared photographer... 
Will that kill me? "yes"
How about that one? "yes"
And that one? "that's a python"
LIES!!!

Here is one more, this is my favourites. I already posted this on another thread, but meh lol/


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 17, 2010)

awesome Photo D3.


----------



## Bradchip (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## burger (Aug 17, 2010)

bradchip - that big fella looks absolutely amazing!

one day....


----------



## Bradchip (Aug 17, 2010)

Few of my elapid pics from over the years


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 17, 2010)

Those last two are crackers!!!
Hoping to see some great snakes in Daintree


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 19, 2010)

Bradchip: what sort of camera did you use for these pics? this is some stunning photograpy. Keep them coming.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 19, 2010)

love the macro pics brad good work mate


----------



## blakehose (Aug 19, 2010)

Great pics Bradchip...Gee I can't wait to get my elapid


----------



## Bradchip (Aug 21, 2010)

Cheers guys. 

Troy...for those shots I was using the Nikon D90 (fantastic little camera), teamed with the SB600 external flash mounted, and the Tamron 90mm lens.


----------



## getarealdog (Aug 22, 2010)

Update from page 119 Unbanded Tiger


----------



## getarealdog (Aug 22, 2010)

And again from page 119 Tassie Tiger Male

Female


----------



## getarealdog (Aug 22, 2010)

And finally from page 119 Tassie Tiger Female
Copperhead


----------



## getarealdog (Aug 22, 2010)

newbie "having a play"


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 22, 2010)

Bradchip said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Troy...for those shots I was using the Nikon D90 (fantastic little camera), teamed with the SB600 external flash mounted, and the Tamron 90mm lens.


 
Thanks for that. I am looking at buying a new digital SLR sometime within the next year or so. I hadn't really given Nikon much thought. All I have at the moment is my old film SLR and a little Point and Shoot.


----------



## reptilesrkool (Aug 23, 2010)

getarealdog said:


> View attachment 160412
> View attachment 160413
> newbie "having a play"View attachment 160415
> View attachment 160416
> View attachment 160414


 how dose the collett`s go outside in vic wont it be to cold down here


----------



## Stefan (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow! I really love your outdoor enclosures and snakes. Excellent pictures btw!


----------



## getarealdog (Aug 23, 2010)

reptilesrkool said:


> how dose the collett`s go outside in vic wont it be to cold down here


Was cleaning out it's cage so since the sun was out i thought i'll let it "have a play" in a pit for a hour, seemed to be enjoying itself & relieved itself within 5 minutes! better out there than in it's cage after i cleaned it.


----------



## reptilesrkool (Aug 24, 2010)

getarealdog said:


> Was cleaning out it's cage so since the sun was out i thought i'll let it "have a play" in a pit for a hour, seemed to be enjoying itself & relieved itself within 5 minutes! better out there than in it's cage after i cleaned it.



yeah thats cool lol i just thourght he was living out there


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome shots Bradchip!!

And that pit is awesome Getarealdog! Really superb!!


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 27, 2010)

that tiger shot is superb up there for best pic in the thread mate


----------



## getarealdog (Aug 27, 2010)

Black Cobra's lol 


love the Tigers-every home should have 1!!! thanks moosenoose


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 27, 2010)

that last one is stunning


----------



## James..94 (Aug 28, 2010)

Love that last pic getarealdog 
Hot looking tiger


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 28, 2010)

Getarealdog: Love those Tigers. good to see them flat out just lovin' life.


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 29, 2010)

A few captive animals owned by Mattsnake.

St. Geaorge Kingy





Common Adder





RBB


----------



## blakehose (Aug 29, 2010)

They're some great shots Dan. I can't wait to get some adders


----------



## tasha00 (Aug 30, 2010)

vincent thats snake is gorgeous


----------



## percey39 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just thought i would throw one more photo up of my alice springs mulga


----------



## blakehose (Sep 1, 2010)

You know what I think Aaron...


----------



## percey39 (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha i think i do blake....


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 1, 2010)

Dan, that RRB is a lovely looking snake!!!! Almost makes me want one...... ALMOST, I said!! LOL


----------



## percey39 (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is one of my yearling collett's.


----------



## Wally (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow that's a hot Collett's percey.


----------



## percey39 (Sep 3, 2010)

Cheers mate, his colours are just staring go more and more red with each shed now.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice one Percy,

He looks like one of Trent's Juvies? Very similar too mine, anyway. They grow like weeds!


----------



## percey39 (Sep 3, 2010)

Cheers mate yeah he is off trent, im looking at getting another one soon. They are great snakes to keep!!


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 4, 2010)

Brown Tree
Male Tassy 6mths
Juvie Djarra


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 4, 2010)

that tiger is so cute


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 8, 2010)

Kingy.


----------



## Nodrog (Sep 8, 2010)

He looks so sweet matt i so want a kingy!!!!!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow, those scales are beautiful!


----------



## Tristan (Sep 10, 2010)

kings look fantastic love the colour and scale shapes, what are they like personality wise? and to keep?


----------



## blakehose (Sep 11, 2010)

Juvie tiger, when the sun comes out I will actually get some decent photos! Sorry about the quality.


----------



## Bradchip (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## getarealdog (Sep 12, 2010)

Doing some work on a pit next to these guy's 2day


----------



## blakehose (Sep 12, 2010)

That's a great photo Bradchip! Also some great Tigers and pit getarealdog-I'm hanging for some more tigers..


----------



## Bradchip (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Blake!!

Here's a couple of Taipan pics from the other day.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 16, 2010)

Stunner pics!


----------



## bally (Sep 16, 2010)

one sexy taipan


----------



## thals (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome tigers getarealdog! The pit you've got em set up in looks really good as well.


----------



## monitordude (Sep 16, 2010)

any small eyed snakes?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 16, 2010)

Or marsh snakes, whippies or any crown snakes!


----------



## blakehose (Sep 16, 2010)

Absolutely love the pale head on that Taipan... One day!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 17, 2010)

Jannico said:


> Or marsh snakes, whippies or any crown snakes!



Here's a couple of the last time i had to force feed this YFW











ANd a couple of BW's i've found around the community.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 17, 2010)

Gordo I still love that mop pic  ....


----------



## Peterwookie (Sep 17, 2010)

HaHA I love the Big Red & Black Snake Hook


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 17, 2010)

Another


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you like my snakes face? I swear to God Nat everyone has a snake face and for vens it is completely involuntary lol.
Like this one haha








redbellybite said:


> Gordo I still love that mop pic  ....


----------



## dpeica (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## jack (Sep 17, 2010)

very jealous of three of those little elapid species


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 19, 2010)

yep. I've turned green!
How long did it take you to get him to feed by himself? 
A lot of scenting?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Elapidae1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey Farma I would ID that as australis, But think I would also be wrong LOL. Nice 

Here's a Dugite from todayView attachment 164348
View attachment 164347


----------



## varanid_mike (Sep 19, 2010)

nice copperhead


----------



## Elapidae1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Neelaps bimaculatus

View attachment 164437
View attachment 164438


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Sep 21, 2010)

This gorgeous little baby Tiger was released on saturday after surviving a cat attack. cute little thing, I hope he makes it.


----------



## eipper (Sep 21, 2010)

tigers that size can kill

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Sep 21, 2010)

Indeed they can.


----------



## kupper (Sep 21, 2010)

they also put people in hospital for a fortnight


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 21, 2010)

And cost tax payers alot of $$$ and deprave people who are sick through no fault of their own hospital beds and medical attention.



kupper said:


> they also put people in hospital for a fortnight


----------



## kupper (Sep 21, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> And cost tax payers alot of $$$ and deprave people who are sick through no fault of their own hospital beds and medical attention.



WOW i didnt realise you where so community minded Gordo :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm not, i get sick alot and pay taxes. :lol:



kupper said:


> WOW i didnt realise you where so community minded Gordo :lol:


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm glad you liked the photo. 
Crikey, anyone would think I was the first person to freehandle a venomous snake.
This particular snake was very quiet and had no intentions of biting. I wouldn't do this with just any snake.
Along with very gentle handling I had complete confidence (although there were two bandages in my pocket) in this animals temperament. 
funny enough I am still here and those bandages were not needed and the snake hopefully is doing well out there too.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 21, 2010)

Justify it to yourself however you like buddy. I'm sure you know best!



SnakeyTroy said:


> I'm glad you liked the photo.
> Crikey, anyone would think I was the first person to freehandle a venomous snake.
> This particular snake was very quiet and had no intentions of biting. I wouldn't do this with just any snake.
> Along with very gentle handling I had complete confidence (although there were two bandages in my pocket) in this animals temperament.
> funny enough I am still here and those bandages were not needed and the snake hopefully is doing well out there too.


----------



## percey39 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice little tiger mate, well done saving it from a cat. Hopefully he makes it!!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Sep 21, 2010)

percey39 said:


> Nice little tiger mate, well done saving it from a cat. Hopefully he makes it!!


 
Thanks percey.
Maybe I will see him again one day when he is big and fat.


----------



## eipper (Sep 21, 2010)

snakeytroy,

I did not have a go at you for freehandling it, I could careless.....however the amount of people that freehandle young tigers, browns and blacks don't realise that even as juvenile/subadults they can seriously envenomate you is surprising

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Sep 21, 2010)

eipper said:


> snakeytroy,
> 
> I did not have a go at you for freehandling it, I could careless.....however the amount of people that freehandle young tigers, browns and blacks don't realise that even as juvenile/subadults they can seriously envenomate you is surprising
> 
> ...



Your ok mate, I understand the risks full well. I know that it is risky. but so is getting into my car and driving to work everyday. I'm not sure I would ever freehandle a baby Brown snake though, they are just to flighty by nature in general and with the short fuse they tend to have I would rather not take that risk.


----------



## reptilesrkool (Sep 21, 2010)

mates adder


----------



## baxtor (Sep 21, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I'm not, i get sick alot and pay taxes. :lol:


As do millions of others who might also choose to freehandle vens, ride bikes, horses, play sport, drive cars, go skydiving.............. plenty of dangerous things we choose to do that the system might end up having to fund.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Sep 21, 2010)

baxtor said:


> As do millions of others who might also choose to freehandle vens, ride bikes, horses, play sport, drive cars, go skydiving.............. plenty of dangerous things we choose to do that the system might end up having to fund.


 well said!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 22, 2010)

Don't forget drink/drug driving, pub brawling and smoking! But you're right, that makes it OK.



baxtor said:


> As do millions of others who might also choose to freehandle vens, ride bikes, horses, play sport, drive cars, go skydiving.............. plenty of dangerous things we choose to do that the system might end up having to fund.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 22, 2010)

eipper said:


> snakeytroy,
> 
> I did not have a go at you for freehandling it, I could careless.....however the amount of people that freehandle young tigers, browns and blacks don't realise that even as juvenile/subadults they can seriously envenomate you is surprising
> 
> ...


exactly ..look what happened to my husband (although he wasnt free handling) but the EB that tagged him and put him into ICU after 3 heart attacks and had to be jumped started by the ambo's and still having on going specialist treatment (bitten back in March) that EB WAS ONLY JUST A TAD ON 3 FEET LONG ....small head but lethal bite ...


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 22, 2010)

I can feel this argument is about to get going so i would like to make my position clear before it does. 

In reality i don't really care if you free handle whatever you want, it doesn't really effect me and our health system is good enough to cope with one more idiot with an avoidable self inflicted injury. But i do think it is moronic to free handle a snake (i consider free handling to be when you allow the snakes head to touch any part of your body) that could put you in an early grave, especially a wild one. 

Maybe there is a difference between east coast vens and territitory vens but up here i have seen wild and captive snakes (mulgas, browns etc) being handled by the tail while seemingly calm have a good old chew of whatever is closest to them. I'm sure alot of people here have seen that video of old mate in Alice handling his Mulga that suddenly decided to have a nip of his nose quite calmly and without any warning.



SnakeyTroy said:


> I'm glad you liked the photo.
> Crikey, anyone would think I was the first person to freehandle a venomous snake.
> This particular snake was very quiet and had no intentions of biting. I wouldn't do this with just any snake.
> Along with very gentle handling I had complete confidence (although there were two bandages in my pocket) in this animals temperament.
> funny enough I am still here and those bandages were not needed and the snake hopefully is doing well out there too.


----------



## Duke (Sep 22, 2010)

To be fair, Troy, you had to of been stirring to put in the photo, didn't you?

You could've left it out, and just posted the other two photos.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Lets leave this thread for pics of Elapids aye


----------



## blakehose (Sep 22, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Lets leave this thread for pics of Elapids aye



Good idea!


----------



## jack (Sep 22, 2010)

righto steve1


----------



## -Peter (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey, nice diamond Jack...


----------



## jack (Sep 23, 2010)

this little 'gosford' has better colours


----------



## -Peter (Sep 23, 2010)

very nice, got to love those high yellow Gosfords


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Sep 23, 2010)

Duke said:


> To be fair, Troy, you had to of been stirring to put in the photo, didn't you?
> 
> You could've left it out, and just posted the other two photos.


 
Well to be honest I didn't think it would cause the negative reaction that it did.
I quite liked the photo and I thought it would be nice to share it with others.
If people disagree with freehandling I think that is well and good but I think It would be better if we could all share stuff here without being condemned by those who choose to do things diferent to others. we all share a common interest and i think it would be nice if we could all just be nice to eachother. 
Now, can we see some more Elapid pics.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 23, 2010)

But to have a good discussion you need to voice your disagreements. If i disagree with something you say or do on this forum i'm gonna let you know about it and i'm gonna tell you why. I'd expect you to do the same, that doesn't count as being nasty.



SnakeyTroy said:


> Well to be honest I didn't think it would cause the negative reaction that it did.
> I quite liked the photo and I thought it would be nice to share it with others.
> If people disagree with freehandling I think that is well and good but I think It would be better if we could all share stuff here without being condemned by those who choose to do things diferent to others. we all share a common interest and i think it would be nice if we could all just be nice to eachother.
> Now, can we see some more Elapid pics.



Just and FYI, don't use a match stick to force feed a snake.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Sep 23, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> But to have a good discussion you need to voice your disagreements. If i disagree with something you say or do on this forum i'm gonna let you know about it and i'm gonna tell you why. I'd expect you to do the same, that doesn't count as being nasty.
> 
> That is true.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice Broardhead Jack!


----------



## thals (Sep 23, 2010)

Some recent ones of one of my female praelongus after a nice feed!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

nice adder thals 

and jack that gosford diamond is a cracker


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 25, 2010)

thals said:


> Some recent ones of one of my female praelongus after a nice feed!


 
OH!!! Very nice Thals...I'll see your Adder and raise you one


----------



## D3pro (Sep 28, 2010)

Just found this picture I took a while ago, thought I might share it.
Enjoy


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's me painting my pants.











What we didn't get photos of was when it scrawled up my trousers.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 28, 2010)

took a few ...but these 3 were my favourite so posted them ..











and my total favourite of today ..so dog like I wanted to pat her on the head


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's a couple of juvenile dugites


----------



## shaye (Oct 1, 2010)

Looking good people keep the pics coming


----------



## mis-devious (Oct 1, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a couple of short footage of an active red belly at Billabong Koala Park in Port Macquarie..

[video=vimeo;7216222]http://www.vimeo.com/7216222[/video]
[video=vimeo;7217380]http://www.vimeo.com/7217380[/video]

I did some voluntary work for Billabong a couple years ago. I must say he is a beautiful snake and at feed time has lovely manners too. No snatching, just opens the mouth and takes it. The fella that works there doesn't seem to fear him either. Takes caution yes, but looked confident, even with the inlands. They weren't savage at all.


----------



## blakehose (Oct 5, 2010)

This little fella has been on recently, but the sun was out today....for once!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice blakehouse, he'd be loving the warmth generated from that stone pathway


----------



## blakehose (Oct 5, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> Nice blakehouse, he'd be loving the warmth generated from that stone pathway



He certainly was! He was actually on a warm stepping-stone just before this and as soon as he touched the ground he flattened himself out for a bask!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 5, 2010)

lol, it's funny watching them flatten out like that, I use to have a rbb that would flatten out that much in the sun it was like he'd been run over by a truck! He would also go into a mild trance were you could do anything with him until he got warm that is


----------



## blakehose (Oct 5, 2010)

Haha I think the larger animals get themselves much flatter than the juvies, this little fella doesn't really go too much like a pancake in comparison to others


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 5, 2010)

A few pics from today


----------



## shaye (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking good mate


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice one steve


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## getarealdog (Oct 9, 2010)

finger-lick'in, if i had some! lol


----------



## Kupres (Oct 9, 2010)

Great pics of the KFC Dinner!! =]]


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 9, 2010)

Dont have any problems feeding them together getarealdog?


----------



## getarealdog (Oct 9, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> Dont have any problems feeding them together getarealdog?



No she (in the background) is coming up for a slough, eats mice,rats & fish but has'nt touched a chook yet. Always keep an eye on them just in case.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Couple of captives belonging to friends.


View attachment 167470


View attachment 167472


----------



## smacdonald (Oct 12, 2010)

Some more elapid pics from some recent travels.






Carpentarian whipsnake (_Demansia flagellatio_). Caught by someone else on a snake call-out in Mt Isa.






Western brown snake (_Pseudonaja nuchalis_). Caught by someone else on a snake call-out in Katherine.






Greater black whipsnake (_Demansia papuensis_). Caught by someone else on a snake call-out in Katherine.






Greater black whipsnake (_Demansia papuensis_). Caught by someone else on a snake call-out in Katherine.






Greater black whipsnake (_Demansia papuensis_). Caught by someone else on a snake call-out in Katherine.






Greater black whipsnake (_Demansia papuensis_). Caught by someone else on a snake call-out in Katherine.






Lesser black whipsnake (_Demansia vestigiata_)






Northern small-eyed snake (_Cryptophis pallidiceps_)






Orange-naped snake (_Furina ornata_)






Orange-naped snake (_Furina ornata_)​


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Oct 12, 2010)

That Orange Naped Snake has all but lost his orange colour on his neck. ;( don't they normally have a clear orange band accross the nape??


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 12, 2010)

Nah they turn a pretty dark brown when they get a bit older, i don't think i've ever seen a large one that is still brightly coloured. Here's another one, from Ngukurr.









SnakeyTroy said:


> That Orange Naped Snake has all but lost his orange colour on his neck. ;( don't they normally have a clear orange band accross the nape??


----------



## spiderdan (Oct 12, 2010)

A few snakes I have caught out hear in Yulara N.T


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Dan,

Do you have the NT snake catcher contract for the Yulara area?


----------



## dpeica (Oct 13, 2010)

How are you jonno?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm doing OK David, a bit sore after a wander through the bush this morning. How are you?


----------



## dpeica (Oct 13, 2010)

You big baby. Yea..I'm alright..can't complain.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Oct 14, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Nah they turn a pretty dark brown when they get a bit older, i don't think i've ever seen a large one that is still brightly coloured. Here's another one, from Ngukurr.
> 
> Thanks. I never knew that.


----------



## blakehose (Oct 14, 2010)

Little Dajarra adder having some dinner-


----------



## spiderdan (Oct 14, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Do you have the NT snake catcher contract for the Yulara area?



Hi Johno,

Yes I am one of the snake catcher here at Ayers Rock Resort


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice little Dajarra Blakehose.


----------



## blakehose (Oct 15, 2010)

SnakeyTroy said:


> Nice little Dajarra Blakehose.


 
Thanks mate. This little one and her 'boyfriend' love nothing more than feed day...


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Oct 15, 2010)

blakehose said:


> Thanks mate. This little one and her 'boyfriend' love nothing more than feed day...


 
Yeah I know how they feel. there is nothing that I love more than a good feed... well, almost nothing.


----------



## blakehose (Oct 15, 2010)

SnakeyTroy said:


> Yeah I know how they feel. there is nothing that I love more than a good feed... well, almost nothing.



By that, you mean getting new herps.....right?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 18, 2010)

Another local copperhead, this one from the refinery.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 18, 2010)

This tiger had its head stuck on this trap last week..
Was happy to be released to.


----------



## blakehose (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice work Baz, I haven't managed to find any Tiger snake's this year... There's definetly plenty of Copperhead's around though.


----------



## spiderdan (Oct 18, 2010)

A few more snakes.


----------



## baxtor (Oct 18, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> View attachment 168587
> View attachment 168586
> View attachment 168585
> View attachment 168584
> ...



Slightly off topic baz but I was under the impression glue traps were illegal in Victoria. If not they certainly should be.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 18, 2010)

Im pretty sure you can buy the insect 
sticky traps here, but they had sticky traps for mice and rats that were banned by rspca.
Most $2 shops stock all that crap though.
Nasty stuff allright.

Anyway, here are some pics of a copperhead release from last month.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 19, 2010)

This guy was relocated this week.












87B51145-7872-4196-22ED-C928126D1867
1.02.28


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 20, 2010)

Was sent this interesting topic regarding the worlds most venomous snakes by Reptile Channel: Deadly Snakes Found it quite interesting and thought I'd share it with you guys.


----------



## spiderdan (Oct 20, 2010)

Cought and relocated.
Grate way to start the day.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Oct 20, 2010)

Some beautiful shots by all I must say. very impressive snakes.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the read Jungleman
87B51145-7872-4196-22ED-C928126D1867
1.02.28


----------



## dpeica (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## dpeica (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## dpeica (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awesome pics of an awesome collection.


----------



## James..94 (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice Snakes dpeica


----------



## blakehose (Oct 24, 2010)

Some amazing animals Dpeica - love that little handfull of adders.


----------



## XKiller (Oct 25, 2010)

Wild Red belly black snake


----------



## Bradchip (Oct 28, 2010)

Amazing pic of the redbelly. Well done


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

how are those paleheads doing dpeica


----------



## Caissaca (Oct 30, 2010)

Fantastic shot of the RBB!


----------



## spiderdan (Nov 1, 2010)

Released this guy yesterday.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice gwardar.


----------



## spiderdan (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice size gwardar mate.
Whats the average size you get there?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2010)

Pretty big, most have been over a meter around the 1.2 mark. That one would have gone about 1.5m and my mate photographed a thumper a bit further north, it was around 1.7-8m.



spiderdan said:


> Nice size gwardar mate.
> Whats the average size you get there?


----------



## grizz (Nov 7, 2010)

*big bad leroy brown*

little bloke i got to get some shots of today!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Nov 7, 2010)

Love that opened mouth shot...


----------



## grizz (Nov 7, 2010)

SnakeyTroy said:


> Love that opened mouth shot...


 
yeah he did that a bit. i haven't seen a lot of these blokes but he was bloody chunky, he was as thick as my wrist easy. when he lunged you could really hear the thud when he landed. made the other eb's look pretty small really.


----------



## blakehose (Nov 7, 2010)

How long was that one grizz? Looks like a steamer....


----------



## Kupres (Nov 8, 2010)

great shot Grizz... They are certianly fun to photograph arent they!!


----------



## grizz (Nov 9, 2010)

he was just on 6ft but bloody bulky. he is doing a month with a reptile training team before being relocated.


----------



## spiderdan (Nov 9, 2010)

very nice snake mate I bet he was strong.


----------



## grizz (Nov 9, 2010)

another couple of the big fella


----------



## blakehose (Nov 9, 2010)

grizz said:


> another couple of the big fella



That's bloody awesome - what a monster.


----------



## percey39 (Nov 9, 2010)

That guy is nice and solid grizz!!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 11, 2010)

A relocation from today. He's already had a couple of mice and a good drink, so he'll be on his way tommorrow!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 11, 2010)

That is a nice rbb, such good condition too.


----------



## cadwallader (Nov 11, 2010)

very nice rbb the colour contrast is amazing


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, I love these black nosed buggers!


----------



## cement (Nov 11, 2010)

This probably the best photo I've ever taken


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 11, 2010)

A Dugite _Pseudonaja affinis affinis_ from yesterday morning. 













-H


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2010)

great pics

that rbb is in such great condition...


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 15, 2010)

vincent seriously be careful with that inland taipan you are a elapid god


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 15, 2010)

That's a calendar shot if I've ever seen one, nice photos Nephrurus.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 16, 2010)

That Brownie looks familiar Grizz! That's not the famous "Leroy" by any chance?


----------



## grizz (Nov 26, 2010)

imported_Varanus said:


> That Brownie looks familiar Grizz! That's not the famous "Leroy" by any chance?



No Richard he isn't, but he was compared to the big bloke. He was picked up a week or so prior to the course in Tamwoth.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 28, 2010)

I haven't wielded the camera in a while, but thanks to Sssssnakeman I got the opportunity to snap a few of these little darlings for breakfast


----------



## deebo (Nov 29, 2010)

great pics moosenoose, and you are a braver man than I!


----------



## Bradchip (Nov 29, 2010)

BRILLIANT pics Noose  Be proud of those.


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 4, 2010)

Male
Female
10month old pair of Tasmanian Tigers getting their first taste of some sun today in "the PLAYPEN"


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 5, 2010)

getarealdog!! Your set-ups have me weak at the knees! Stunning!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 5, 2010)

I've seen your setups earlier in this thread getarealdog, doesn't matter how many times I see them, they still have me in awe!

Do you have these setups in your backyard suburbia, or are you on a property?


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Dec 5, 2010)

Those shots are absolutely stunning Moosenoose. Well done!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 5, 2010)

here's a few


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Dec 5, 2010)

A baby RBB I rescued and later released.


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 5, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> getarealdog!! Your set-ups have me weak at the knees! Stunning!



Thanks, that's my spare pit (THE PLAYPEN) that i use for the snakes i keep indoors to have a bit of a slither around in on nice days. The male here decided to burrow under the mulch & under the log so he can stay there now until i can grab him in the open sometime during the week. (Irresponsible pet owner i know, i'll teach him to play games, give him an inch & he takes a mile! lol).


----------



## cris (Dec 5, 2010)

Shot a couple more marsh snakes today(utilizing ninja stealth being ninja day lol), interesting to find 2 in the exact same spot. Any ideas why this may happen? I was thinking it was just random chance in combination with finding a nice spot to bask. I later found the little one there alone in the same spot, i disturbed it and he moved 30-40cm into cover and turned around and came back to the same spot without stopping. Has been raining here a fair bit so basking would be a high priority for them in short amount of sunlight(they took cover when the rain started).


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 5, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> I've seen your setups earlier in this thread getarealdog, doesn't matter how many times I see them, they still have me in awe!
> 
> Do you have these setups in your backyard suburbia, or are you on a property?



Thanks Wayne, I'm in suburbia, I find it alot easier to keep (tigers,rbb's) them outside than in cages or tubs. I enjoy watching them out there & i think they enjoy it more too. Those tigers in the pics should be ready next spring to go outside fulltime. (better start building some more!) I'm a bit soft I bring them all inside during winter & give the pits a bit of a clean-up then put them back out when the good weather starts happening again.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice getarealdog (both pits and those Tigers- that little female Tassie looks a stunner)!

If only we could have outdoor pits for hots in NSW!!


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 12, 2010)

Chow time-kept eye on them as they don't like to share.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 15, 2010)

My Tassie tiger girl. Freshly sloughed


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 19, 2010)

Unbanded Tiger got from Varanid Mike January 2010


Sydney "Red" got from Uncle Roy Pails July 2006


Tassie Tiger got from Uncle Roy Pails February 2010


"Dajarra" got from "Holes" April 2010


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Dec 22, 2010)

That Tassie Tiger is incredible. I wan't one!


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mick Thows image All About Reptiles Tasmania


----------



## Bradchip (Dec 24, 2010)

WOW....Brilliant shot


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to me, my new female Kangaroo Island Tiger Snake


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 25, 2010)

That is a beautiful tiger getarealdog. Love that clean matt black on her.


----------



## James..94 (Dec 25, 2010)

Beautiful Tiger getarealdog


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jan 1, 2011)

Bandy Bandy I rescued today.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 3, 2011)

A couple from a recent trip right through NT & QLD. Should be posting a full report of the trip in the next month or so.

_Acanthophis praelongus_ found in-situ (not very well hidden though) with a leaf on him on a walking track in Kakadu by -Matt-





_Pseudechis weigeli_





_Brachyurophis fasciolatus_





_Acanthophis antarcticus_


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't wait to see your full wrap Dan! Wonderful pics!! 

And I'd love to see a bandy in the flesh Troy! My Mum found one in her backyard the other week on Bribie Island. I'd have to look St their range, I'm not familiar with where they are commonly found! Great photos also!!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 4, 2011)

Cheers moosenoose.

Yea got to love Bandy Bandys, the display they put on is awesome too...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 4, 2011)

Seeing your showing trip pics Dan I may aswell put some up too 

Pseudonaja aspidorhyncha




Pseudechis australis




Pseudechis guttatus




Brachyurophis incinctus


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't resist! Haha, good photos there! Particularly love the one of the Mulga, you can tell he was a big bastard.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 4, 2011)

This thread has really hotted up! That last photo of the Bandy Bandy is a corker!! The others by Matt are also terrific!

I spotted my first elaid of the New Year today and almost caught a nice 4ft blacksnake with a putter whilst "attempting" a game of golf :lol: (it was too fast once it hit the long grass, and I was too subdued after a couple of frothies at the country golf club beforehand! :lol


----------



## montay (Jan 4, 2011)

guess ...


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 5, 2011)

montay said:


> View attachment 180109
> 
> guess ...



Inland Taipan maybe ?


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jan 5, 2011)

Definately a Fierce Snake.

---------- Post added 05-Jan-11 at 10:06 PM ----------

That scalation gives it away every time.

---------- Post added 05-Jan-11 at 10:09 PM ----------

Wow! Gotta love that Pic of the Bandy Bandy with his fang showing! Love it. Great shots DanTheMan!


----------



## -Peter (Jan 6, 2011)

SnakeyTroy said:


> Definately a Fierce Snake.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-Jan-11 at 10:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...



so does "inland taipan" on the pic. lol


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 6, 2011)

GORGEOUS pics guys ...Montay love that pic ..


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 16, 2011)

Update pics of my male RBB, 10 mths on, approaching the 5 ft mark and downing adult rats like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 17, 2011)

Some of the male Collett's at 13 months; before and now.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 17, 2011)

Great looking RBB he looks huge!


----------



## Varanus1 (Jan 17, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> Some of the male Collett's at 13 months; before and now.


 
Woah you've been feeding him very well Richard; he looks fantastic  Will be a big boy just like his dad!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I've sent you an email Trent regarding those "other" Pseudechis!!


----------



## PhilK (Jan 18, 2011)

Beautiful Collet's.. nothing rivals a juvenile of that species.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 19, 2011)

Some roughie shots from lastnight.


----------



## python_dan89 (Jan 19, 2011)

nice colletts


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 19, 2011)

With shots like that Dan you are the Man!


----------



## XKiller (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought i would throw afew recent photos up
I am still yet to see a wild roughy, very nice photos Dan
Easten Brown




Northern Death Adder




Mulga Snake Barkley tablelands




Shane


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 4, 2011)

getarealdog said:


> With shots like that Dan you are the Man!


 
I'll second that! Superb!!


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 4, 2011)

Eastern Bandy Bandy _Vermicella annulata_




Centralian Bandy Bandy _Vermicella vermiformis_




Golden Crowned Snake _Cacophis squamulosus_




Mulga Snake _Pseudechis australis_




Pygmy Mulga Snake_ Pseudechis pailsi_




Rough-Scaled Snake _Tropidechis carinatus_




Shield-Snouted Brown Snake_ Pseudonaja aspidorhyncha_


----------



## Minka (Feb 4, 2011)

Great shots Matt. Love the first pic of the Kingie.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 5, 2011)

*Brillant shot of the Mulga my fav snake*


----------



## Constantine200 (Feb 11, 2011)

That's one nice Taipan.


----------



## Echiopsis (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice shots Matt, i like the Cacophis.

I noticed your using pailsi as a species name, why is that?


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 16, 2011)

Echiopsis said:


> Nice shots Matt, i like the Cacophis.
> 
> I noticed your using pailsi as a species name, why is that?



I've been told that the pygmy mulgas are being split up and the ones from the Kimberley area are _P. weigeli_ and the ones from the Mt. Isa area (where this one was found) are _P. pailsi_ ...I am just going off info that I was given by somebody that works for the QLD museum.
I also think that I stuffed up with my _P. aspidorhyncha_ and it may actually be _P. mengdeni_?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 16, 2011)

-Matt- said:


> I've been told that the pygmy mulgas are being split up and the ones from the Kimberley area are _P. weigeli_ and the ones from the Mt. Isa area (where this one was found) are _P. pailsi_ ...I am just going off info that I was given by somebody that works for the QLD museum.
> I also think that I stuffed up with my _P. aspidorhyncha_ and it may actually be _P. mengdeni_?



Where was the brown found? It looks more like an aspidorichna to me.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 16, 2011)

It was found at Windorah, this is a picture of an aspidorhyncha I took over the weekend in the St. George area...to me they look very different in the head shape and head size compared to the rest of the body?


----------



## bally (Feb 16, 2011)

great shot


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 16, 2011)

Who knows!? It does have a slightly rounder look to it's head so maybe mengdeni. But they just about all look the same to me!



-Matt- said:


> It was found at Windorah, this is a picture of an aspidorhyncha I took over the weekend in the St. George area...to me they look very different in the head shape and head size compared to the rest of the body?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 16, 2011)

Scott Keogh's work on the P.nuchalis complex wasn't exhuastive - there were several areas where no DNA specimens were used, including all of QLD. You need to key the animal out, rather than rely on locality information.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 17, 2011)

Matt & I were talking this morning, and when looking at the rostral scale (in other photos of the same snake) on this snake compared to that of a P. aspidorhyncha along with a P. mengdeni we found in Alice Springs, we're quite positive this is a P. mengdeni.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 17, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> Matt & I were talking this morning, and when looking at the rostral scale (in other photos of the same snake) on this snake compared to that of a P. aspidorhyncha along with a P. mengdeni we found in Alice Springs, we're quite positive this is a P. mengdeni.



Can you post up the other pics? They'd be good to have a geeze at.


----------



## No-two (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## SnakeyTroy (Feb 21, 2011)

Love that Tiger!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice No-two!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 21, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Can you post up the other pics? They'd be good to have a geeze at.


 
Sure, here you can see the difference in the size of the rostral scale. The P. aspidorhyncha shot is a bit dark but you get the idea.

The Brown we are talking about from Windorah





Compared to P. aspidorhyncha found near St. George





And a P. mengdeni in Alice Springs





And just because, P. textilis


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 21, 2011)

Dan The Man-Speechless!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 26, 2011)

I shot these this morning while giving my little darlings a sunning :lol: Obvious to say the red belly is never pleased to see me 






Female Tassie Tiger






Common tiger


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Feb 26, 2011)

That Tiger is stunning moosenoose.


----------



## James..94 (Feb 26, 2011)

Great Photo's moosenoose


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 26, 2011)

Breed that common tiger Moose. Seems to be impossible to find nicely banded captives for sale.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Feb 27, 2011)

I agree with Junglepython2.

Looks like thatRed Bellie has a bit of attitude!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 2, 2011)

One of my latest additions!


----------



## Kenno (Mar 2, 2011)

IV, Great stuff. We need to talk!


----------



## hornet (Mar 5, 2011)

i can finally make a contribution to this thread

3y old male curl snake


----------



## reptilesrkool (Mar 8, 2011)

nice hornet


----------



## Kellcat (Mar 8, 2011)

Vincent said:


> Here's another one. Inland Taipan


 
Stunning!


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 9, 2011)

There are some great snakes and brilliant examples of photography in this thread, I hadn't checked for a while, it's good to see 

I have been pretty slack with photo taking over the last year, or two or three. I quickly took pictures of these three last night and thought I'd share them.

Two female 100% het for albino Northern Death Adders:












And an albino male holdback I have finally decided I should part with before I get this season's babies to get feeding. This guy was on the cover of the issue of Scales and Tails which just came out this week.


----------



## beeman (Mar 9, 2011)

A smiling Albino


----------



## Elapidae1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Are you willing to give an idea of what the albino hatchies are worth?


----------



## James..94 (Mar 9, 2011)

Stunning Beeman and Sdaji


----------



## saximus (Mar 9, 2011)

steve1 said:


> Are you willing to give an idea of what the albino hatchies are worth?


 +1


----------



## Varanus1 (Mar 9, 2011)

+ 2 turnip man, keen for next year 

p.s the little KI tiger you sent me a while back is powering along! Got a nice female for him end of last year; hoping for babies at the end of 2012.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 9, 2011)

Gee, Beeman, that one is coming up nicely  Looks like it will turn out quite pale, like that 'ivory' one of mine (I think you saw her). It's difficult to get true to life pictures of them, isn't it?

Steve1 and saximus: Last season I sold males for $1,500, females for... I can't actually remember! But a bit less than males, and pairs for $2,000. Yes, I know, everyone has already told me they were too cheap, and yes, I know, I did myself out of a lot of money  I think it's great though. Anyone who buys them and chooses to breed them will be able to at least triple or quadruple their money on them the very first time they breed them even if they only wanted to sell the babies for $500 each, possibly much better, and then every season after that is a bonus... and hey, it's not like $1k can't buy me a bit of beer, so it's win-win  If I can let a few other people do really well, fantastic!  The main reward to me is the honour of getting a new species of albino snake established and seeing them make other people happy; I can't put a price on that  I won't go all out trying to get top dollar for them this season either, but I'll probably make them a little more than last because they clearly were just too low last year. $2,500 per pair perhaps?


----------



## beeman (Mar 9, 2011)

Sdaji said:


> Gee, Beeman, that one is coming up nicely  Looks like it will turn out quite pale, like that 'ivory' one of mine (I think you saw her). It's difficult to get true to life pictures of them, isn't it



Yes Sdaji, He is comming along very well, the other male is very simular to that of the one on the S&T cover.
Your right about the pics it is very hard to depict thier true color, but then i am hopeless with a camera.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 10, 2011)

My Little girl


And the boy, 




Both eating well, in the video I posted, the male is inhaling a pinky.
And one of the fathers


----------



## XKiller (Mar 10, 2011)

wow nice albino death adder's,
quick pic for the afternoon.
St George king brown.


----------



## adderboy (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is one of my Canning Dam A. antarcticus. She and another one are gravid - just waiting for the waters to break. With luck I'm going to have my hands full...


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 10, 2011)

I just made a mess of my pants when I saw that albino adder Sdaji, great stuff!

A few pics from a recent quick trip out west.
_
Pseudonaja textilis_





Another one





_Pseudonaja aspidorhyncha















Pseudechis asutralis





Hoplocephalus bitorquatus





Denisonia devesi




_


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 10, 2011)

Superb Dan, just superb!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 10, 2011)

This young copperhead was at the local fruit and veg shop today.
Was hiding among the pumpkins.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 13, 2011)

Love the devis banded! how far out was that one found?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 13, 2011)

About 400km from Brissy.


----------



## gold&black... (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Sdaji, finally I get to see a few good pic's of your albino line... Great job bro... Also, hope you're gona stuff a few albino's down your pants and bring them to me when u come visit....


----------



## thals (Mar 13, 2011)

Some quick shots snapped just now of my girl Isis (a.praelongus), she's grown so much!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 13, 2011)

You are a rare and endangered species Thals, a chick that keeps elapids... AND talks scientific names!
Very nice looking adder too.


----------



## thals (Mar 13, 2011)

lol why thank-you! I can't wait to get up to QLD so I can get me hands on some wellsi :lol:


----------



## hornet (Mar 13, 2011)

some gorgeous adders you have there Sdaji, good to see you post pics up again


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 14, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> You are a rare and endangered species Thals, a chick that keeps elapids... AND talks scientific names!
> Very nice looking adder too.


 
You've yet to meet my fiancée, or Denver's partner...both are mean elapid handlers!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

lol


----------



## varanid_mike (Mar 16, 2011)

Baby red belly's born the other day.
Also have heaps of people already interested so most likely wont be any more up for sale


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome site varanid, miss having those little guys.

Without doing my head in trying to count them, how many did she have?


----------



## varanid_mike (Mar 16, 2011)

13, small litter for her first time but all good. 
very cute and much bigger than the tigers and copperheads we have bred in the past


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Baz  






Just to be totally annoying and nit picky (Sorry!  !) The snake you showed on the last page isn't one of the fathers, she is a girl  You actually beat me to posting a picture of her! She is the palest of what I have, I was going to put a picture of her in the recent article to show the diversity of colours you get in them, but for some reason (probably me being inept! :lol: ) it didn't happen.

Of my holdbacks from last year, one male I have kept for myself is pretty pale, I'm hoping he will turn out like her. So far he is looking good  Both he and the one you took a picture of were among the darkest I've produced when they were itsy babies, and they've grown into the lightest of what I have. These things are so difficult to pick as youngsters! Hopefully the one you photographed will have babies this year 

It's wonderful to have these albinoes out there and proven  I'm dying to see what people who get this year and last year's babies manage to produce when they breed them in a few years!


----------



## shaye (Mar 16, 2011)

very nice mate


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 16, 2011)

varanid_mike said:


> 13, small litter for her first time but all good.
> very cute and much bigger than the tigers and copperheads we have bred in the past


 
Congrats on the Red Belly's Mike, still got 2 each of your unbanded tigers & copperheads from last feb, will post some up-to-date pics shortly.


My RBB"s, 1 girl 2 boys hope to breed them this coming year, would like to get more size on her-that's her feeding.
Sdaji-legend! & Thals very nice looking adder.


----------



## jack (Mar 16, 2011)

very pretty nigel. lovely to see these animals outside. 
it has been over a decade since i have had mine outside nsw thanks to the deccw... and if they get their way soon i will not only have to keep my redbellies in a locked box in a locked room, but i will have to put up warning signs about them in my house as well!


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 17, 2011)

Got an option Jack build a room without a roof! Locked pit, locked room, requirements met ha ha. Got no idea have they? Should be able to fine tune it somehow, best of luck anyway.


----------



## jack (Mar 17, 2011)

i canvassed the idea of "sunning pits" (and returning the animals at night to the legally required locked box) with a deccw fella. he thought i was merely taking the p___.

its funny, the first page of the deccw's new caging requirements document goes on about the welfare of the animals, yet on a rural property 40 odd kms from a town i am not allowed to put my redbellies, tigers and copperheads in outdoor pits where they can enjoy proper sun basking and plenty of stimulating space to explore.


----------



## cris (Mar 17, 2011)

jack said:


> i canvassed the idea of "sunning pits" (and returning the animals at night to the legally required locked box) with a deccw fella. he thought i was merely taking the p___.
> 
> its funny, the first page of the deccw's new caging requirements document goes on about the welfare of the animals, yet on a rural property 40 odd kms from a town i am not allowed to put my redbellies, tigers and copperheads in outdoor pits where they can enjoy proper sun basking and plenty of stimulating space to explore.


 
Dude tellem to fist themselves and all your snakes were stolen by aliens.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 17, 2011)

jack said:


> very pretty nigel. lovely to see these animals outside.
> it has been over a decade since i have had mine outside nsw thanks to the deccw... and if they get their way soon i will not only have to keep my redbellies in a locked box in a locked room, but i will have to put up warning signs about them in my house as well!



That's how it works in the NT. It's pretty restrictive.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Here are 2 of my Northern Death Adders. I will post more pics on the weekend when i pick up my new Albino and het!!!


----------



## spiderdan (Mar 18, 2011)

That second Adder is awesome.
Love the colours, grate snakes mate.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 18, 2011)

Pics are in another thread but might as well add to this thread.

This one os from out near Injune.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Spiderdan..... they are both really starting to get some size on them this last month. They are little pigs!


----------



## Nodrog (Mar 19, 2011)

My adder had her babies today not sure if she is finished yet but omg am i excited!!!


----------



## colubridking (Mar 19, 2011)

Boiga Irregularis 




acanthophis antarcticus


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 19, 2011)

colubridking said:


> Boiga Irregularis
> 
> View attachment 191486
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm....... i recognise those snakes lol......



Nodrog said:


> My adder had her babies today not sure if she is finished yet but omg am i excited!!!


 
How amazing! How many did she have?


----------



## Nodrog (Mar 19, 2011)

15 babies 4 died and 6 eggs here is another picture!


----------



## colubridking (Mar 19, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Hmmmmm....... i recognise those snakes lol......



im sorry Jay im not familiar with you? you must have mistaken me? :lol:


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome Nodrog!

My girlie Camooweal


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 20, 2011)

Ozzie Python: did someone hit that snake in the head??? what's with the head tilt? looks like it has some kind on Neuro problem!


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 20, 2011)

SnakeyTroy said:


> Ozzie Python: did someone hit that snake in the head??? what's with the head tilt? looks like it has some kind on Neuro problem!


 must be a jag:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 20, 2011)

Dec 2010


March 2011


----------



## colubridking (Mar 20, 2011)

one of my adders:

​
and a tiger snake


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice adder colubridking. Looks like a big mean one?

That tiger is cute too!

My new Albino from Sdaji.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 21, 2011)

SnakeyTroy said:


> Ozzie Python: did someone hit that snake in the head??? what's with the head tilt? looks like it has some kind on Neuro problem!


 
maybe good timing on the camera, or it did in fact have something going on, i can't be sure as i was not there.

That snake was in an area with a lot of cattle, best i can put it down to is it may have been stomped on. 



byron_moses said:


> must be a jag:lol::lol::lol:



could be ben, you can breed carpets with elapids to make killer pythons lol.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 21, 2011)

Death adder.


----------



## blakehose (Mar 21, 2011)

Loving that adder Jay! I wish I still had my pair.....


----------



## baxtor (Mar 21, 2011)

blakehose said:


> Loving that adder Jay! I wish I still had my pair.....



Here they are blake, along with the tassie. Settled in well. If your circumstances change in the future let me know and you may be able to have them back.


----------



## yeldarb (Mar 21, 2011)

baxtor said:


> Here they are blake, along with the tassie. Settled in well. If your circumstances change in the future let me know and you may be able to have them back.



Nice adders Steve but I really like that tiger

Cheers Brad


----------



## baxtor (Mar 21, 2011)

here's some of the others that would co-operate Brad.


----------



## No-two (Mar 21, 2011)

That first one and last one are fantastic baxtor, I need some more tigers, they're probably my favourite elapid.


----------



## yeldarb (Mar 21, 2011)

baxtor said:


> here's some of the others that would co-operate Brad.



very nice Steve. A good mixture of colours and paterns and lack of paterns in that lot. Thanks for posting.

Cheers Brad


----------



## blakehose (Mar 21, 2011)

baxtor said:


> Here they are blake, along with the tassie. Settled in well. If your circumstances change in the future let me know and you may be able to have them back.


 
They all look like they are growing nicely for you mate... It's great to see animals you've sold doing well! Told you the Tiger was a pig.. haha


----------



## baxtor (Mar 21, 2011)

No-two said:


> That first one and last one are fantastic baxtor, I need some more tigers, they're probably my favourite elapid.


Those two are yearlings from Mike Alexander, maybe he bred them again.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 21, 2011)

blakehose said:


> Loving that adder Jay! I wish I still had my pair.....


 
Oh no  they are a really nice pair, why did u part with them?


----------



## dragon170 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Baxtor where's Blue these days!! maybe you could post a pic or to would love to see how much his grown


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Oh no  they are a really nice pair, why did u part with them?



I've just got alot of big time commitments this year for sport. Being away for weeks at a time really often, so I couldn't leave the burden to mum when it comes to elapids ha. Even though she will hook them out and clean them, I would never forgive myself if something went wrong. So just pythons for now


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Mar 22, 2011)

blakehose said:


> I've just got alot of big time commitments this year for sport. Being away for weeks at a time really often, so I couldn't leave the burden to mum when it comes to elapids ha. Even though she will hook them out and clean them, I would never forgive myself if something went wrong. So just pythons for now



What a cool mum you have blakehose


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> What a cool mum you have blakehose



You're not wrong! I'm very, very lucky


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 22, 2011)

blakehose said:


> I've just got alot of big time commitments this year for sport. Being away for weeks at a time really often, so I couldn't leave the burden to mum when it comes to elapids ha. Even though she will hook them out and clean them, I would never forgive myself if something went wrong. So just pythons for now



I can understand. I went overseas for 5 years..... my mum looked after my Diamond Python and 3 Blueys.

When i left i had childreni, macs, water python, frogs lol...... poor mum (i wasn't expecting to stay away so long). So i got her to sell all but my Diamond and Blueys. She kept them well as 5 years later i returned and they were all still healthy lol.

Yay for the good mums around lol


----------



## Perko (Mar 22, 2011)

Me & a Keelback!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

do you have a closer pic of that CraigP?


----------



## blakehose (Mar 22, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I can understand. I went overseas for 5 years..... my mum looked after my Diamond Python and 3 Blueys.
> 
> When i left i had childreni, macs, water python, frogs lol...... poor mum (i wasn't expecting to stay away so long). So i got her to sell all but my Diamond and Blueys. She kept them well as 5 years later i returned and they were all still healthy lol.
> 
> Yay for the good mums around lol



Ha that's awesome! My parents have both agreed that when I go to Europe racing they will both looking after my snakes while i'm gone.... stoked!


----------



## r3ptilian (Mar 22, 2011)

Farma said:


> do you have a closer pic of that CraigP?


 I'm with farma, cos to me it looks suspiciously like a rough scaled snake. A closer pic will tell all.


----------



## varanid_mike (Mar 22, 2011)

second that, looks a lot like a rough scale from that pic


----------



## kupper (Mar 22, 2011)

CraigP said:


> Me & a Keelback!


 :lol: is that one of jonnos keelbacks ?


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Think that is a bit tongue in cheek looking at the headhold and considering it is an elapid thread


----------



## Perko (Mar 23, 2011)

Good to see someone has a sense of humour!!!!



kupper said:


> :lol: is that one of jonnos keelbacks ?


----------



## zack13 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have no pictures  but I thought this would be a good spot to ask. Are spotted browns common in captivity. Also what do they sell for roughly?

Thanks,
Zack


----------



## baxtor (Mar 23, 2011)

dragon170 said:


> Hey Baxtor where's Blue these days!! maybe you could post a pic or to would love to see how much his grown



here's blue chris


----------



## blakehose (Mar 23, 2011)

baxtor said:


> here's blue chris



When I sold you those Adders and Tiger Bax, and you said you had a few other elapids.... I didn't expect all of these stunners! ha ha, beautiful collection of Tigers. My favourite elapid no doubt!


----------



## dragon170 (Mar 24, 2011)

baxtor said:


> here's blue chris


 
Geez he has grown so quick and looks wonderful


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 24, 2011)

Collett's female at 13 mths and 100+cm. Thanks again Trent!


----------



## antaresia_boy (Mar 24, 2011)

varanus, that collet's is amazing! Probably my favourite ven, very closely followed by the RBB


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2011)

*nice colletts*



imported_Varanus said:


> Collett's female at 13 mths and 100+cm. Thanks again Trent!


 
really envy you with those.....
also how much do these go for now in price and also do you know of any nsw keepers that have been successful enough to breed and have any left for sale

cheers steve.....


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Most of the Pseudechis are hard to beat IMO!!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 25, 2011)

Iwan Hendrikx was at my place today and took a bunch of photo's of Adders, Coastals, Kingies and Tigers. I will get him to send me some copies and I'll upload them.


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassie Tiger Female


----------



## blakehose (Mar 25, 2011)

getarealdog said:


> Tassie Tiger Female
> View attachment 192465



That one looks like a cracker. Any full body shots of her Nigel?


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## blakehose (Mar 26, 2011)

Wouldn't mind one of those!


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 26, 2011)

so can you get tassie tigers on the mainland by exporting?


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 26, 2011)

blakehose said:


> Wouldn't mind one of those!



You had 1 but it looked like this male of mine


Uncle Roy might get the black tigers again this year-here's hoping


----------



## blakehose (Mar 26, 2011)

getarealdog said:


> You had 1 but it looked like this male of mine
> View attachment 192573
> 
> Uncle Roy might get the black tigers again this year-here's hoping



Identical to the one I had, I can't wait until I have the time again, Definitely getting a pair of them...


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 26, 2011)

Thought it was a bit cool today, didn't bother this bloke.


----------



## blakehose (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't think anything bothers the Tigers when it comes to food....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 30, 2011)

A copperhead from yesterday in Frankston, near Karingal.
It's hot isn't it?


The close up


The video of the capture of this snake is on the Elapid Relocation thread.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 2, 2011)

Eastern Browns.













_Demansia rimicola_




Black Striped Snake _Cryptophis nigrostriatus_




De vis' Banded Snake _Denisonia devisi_


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful brownsnakes matt

Specially the black one


----------



## Colletts (Apr 5, 2011)

Just some pics


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 5, 2011)

:lol: That's a deadly little play-pen Colletts 

Matt, that top EB photo is awesome! You would have had to be quick to snap that one!


----------



## grizz (Apr 5, 2011)

I have posted these to another thread but...


----------



## ElapidSnakeCatch (Apr 5, 2011)

Matt I love to first of the brown in full strike. Great photo.

Also grizz, nice looking Broadhead.


----------



## jack (Apr 5, 2011)

now you just need a pet elapid to show off here grizz...
nice wild broady


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2011)

Here are two of my pets shot with my new camera, still have a lot to learn about taking pics though.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Apr 6, 2011)

Spectacular little Diamond Python you got there grizz. ;-)


----------



## grizz (Apr 8, 2011)

jack said:


> now you just need a pet elapid to show off here grizz...
> nice wild broady


 
Working on that mate!

EB I found today.





SnakeyTroy said:


> Spectacular little Diamond Python you got there grizz. ;-)


He was pretty awesome!


----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 11, 2011)

Heres some more
Spotted Mulga, Bandy Bandy, Carpentaria Snake, Copperhead and Curl Snake.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 11, 2011)

getarealdog said:


> Thought it was a bit cool today, didn't bother this bloke.
> View attachment 192654


 
Is that wild? Looks like a thawed chook or something? Nice pic!


----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 11, 2011)

Western Tiger, Common Tiger, Eastern Brown, Alpine Copperhead.


----------



## eipper (Apr 11, 2011)

that boschami is actually a dunmalli...nice pics


----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 11, 2011)

eipper said:


> that boschami is actually a dunmalli...nice pics


 Thanks Scott, had it listed under the wrong name. Bit hard to see the image when it is so small. Will try and find the pic later.


----------



## Nodrog (Apr 12, 2011)

Heres some more 









And this little guy sent me to hospital last week!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sent you to hospital?!?!?! He looks tiny! How did he manage to tag you??


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 12, 2011)

Is there any way that ven keepers can have antivenom on hand if they pay for it? Would be easier than having to fly it in from up north or something if it was a species from far away.


----------



## Nodrog (Apr 12, 2011)

Well what happened Jay was as this guy is so small i wanted him to feed straight up and his head twisted in my fingers and managed to get 1 fang into me... I went to hospital the doctor asked me if i keep antivenom i said "no" His reply was "your screwed then as the death adder is an exotic species"... After afew words he finally realised that they were native Australian snakes and after some more investigating we find out that Bendigo hospital stocks the synthetic anti venom..


----------



## saximus (Apr 12, 2011)

Nodrog said:


> His reply was "your screwed then as the death adder is an exotic species"


 Wow that's gotta inspire confidence in the guy who is supposed to be in charge of your life. Glad it worked out for you. Any lasting effects?


----------



## Nodrog (Apr 12, 2011)

Just sore joints up to my elbow..... He was a great doctor don't get me wrong just no knowledge of snakes....lol... Btw i did'nt need any antivenom....


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 12, 2011)

saximus said:


> Wow that's gotta inspire confidence in the guy who is supposed to be in charge of your life. Glad it worked out for you. Any lasting effects?



You need to remember that doctors are experts in the feild of saving lives not in the feild of reptiles. He was probably told that hospitals don't stock AV for anything other than elapids and made the mistake of thinking death adders are adders, which i think is reasonable.


----------



## AshMan (Apr 12, 2011)

Thats gotta be a scary experience! Im doing an advanced reptile course soon that involves handling vens and i cant wait till i can get an advance licence and start keeping them myself but oh man thats gotta be scary!


----------



## saximus (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh ok yeah that makes sense Gordo (both of you ). So did you not need the AV because you treated it properly when you first got tagged?


----------



## Nodrog (Apr 12, 2011)

no although they did say i done everything right i bandaged it up and then sat on the couch there was not enough venom to do me harm just had to stay in 12 hours... I am so lucky it was'nt it's mother she is a huge snake!!


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 12, 2011)

Technically adders are exotic to the bendigo area and I'm surprised they stock the anti-venom, I thought they would have to fly it up from Melbourne.


----------



## Nodrog (Apr 12, 2011)

they stock the poly something or rather i can remember the name....


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 12, 2011)

Can you keep antivenom if you pay for it?


----------



## baxtor (Apr 12, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Can you keep antivenom if you pay for it?



It has a use by date, and there is also the problem of what would you stock if keeping multiple species. I know I couldn't afford to carry everything that might be needed and then replace it every 12 months or so.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 12, 2011)

baxtor said:


> It has a use by date, and there is also the problem of what would you stock if keeping multiple species. I know I couldn't afford to carry everything that might be needed and then replace it every 12 months or so.


 
Yeah I realise there is a use by date, I just thought it would last longer than 12 months. I guess it would be hard and very expensive to stock EVERYTHING, but if you had certain snakes that could have their bites treated with the same antivenom (not sure what it's called, it's poly something) it may be worth it?

You guys that keep these snakes are really game. I wouldn't have the ticker for it lol. I'd always be in the herp room making sure they hadn't escaped.


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 12, 2011)

It is polyvalent, however in Vic I'm pretty sure they use a combination of tiger and brown snake antivenom rather then the proper polyvalent one, but I may be wrong.

This is from http://secure.healthlinks.net.au/content/csl/pi.cfm?product=csppolyv10904

Indications
For the treatment of patients in Papua New Guinea and in all Australian states except Victoria and

Tasmania who exhibit manifestations of systemic snake envenoming and the snake has not been
definitely identified. In Tasmania, Tiger Snake Antivenom should be used rather than polyvalent
antivenom *whilst in Victoria a combination of Tiger Snake Antivenom and Brown Snake Antivenom is*
*the preferred treatment.*
POLYVALENT SNAKE ANTIVENOM should not be used when the snake has been identified, as
appropriate monovalent antivenom provides similar neutralisation of the venom without introducing the
larger amounts of equine protein present in the polyvalent product.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 12, 2011)

So tigersnake antivenom would work to treat copperhead envenomation? All of this stuff is really interesting, but I'd be really worried if I was bitten and couldn't identify what bit me, that the doctors could give me the wrong stuff.

If someone is bitten by a taipan, and they think it's a brown snake, is the antivenom suitable? I heard somewhere that it was, but I'm probably wrong.

Thanks for the info


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 12, 2011)

Tiger snake antivenom works fairly well on copperhead and black snake bites. If you were bitten by a tai, Im pretty sure you would want tai antivenom, im not sure how effective brown snake antivenom would be. I certainly wouldn't want to find out.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 12, 2011)

Lol yeah, it would be fairly hairy... When they don't know and they wait for symptoms to present themselves to decide what action to take, is it possible that if you were bitten by something really dangerous, by the time they worked it out, it would be too late? 

I want to go herping, but now I'm not so sure, haha.


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 12, 2011)

There are snake bite detection kits to identify the snake if need be.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 12, 2011)

G'day all,

There's a little bit of misinformation with regards to antivenom in the last couple of pages.

Here's a thread I posted a couple of years ago that may be of interest - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/snakebite-fatality-information-89473/

A small adder like that still carries enough venom to drop a healthy adult male with ease. A lot of people disregard juvenile adder bites as insignificant, and it will result in a tragedy one day. They can, and still do, kill people. 

The doctor's inexperience with regards to snakebite treatment is not surprising. I have been to hospital twice for snakebite (G'day Ray), and both times the nurses or doctors have made mistakes that could potentially be life threatening if I was in a bad way. It is the keepers responsibility to have a thorough snakebite management plan, which should include information such as emergency contact numbers (for example, the AVRU), correct first aid treatment from immediately post bite right through to antivenom therapy etc. It is also the keepers responsibity to liase with local hospitals to ensure they stock appropriate antivenom, especially if you are regional.

Treating the bite properly immediately post bite generally won't have any effect on antivenom requirements later on. You will require antivenom if you are showing significant systemic symptoms (i.e. Several bad things happening at once). For a minor bite, they will just treat the minor symptoms individually. Correct first aid simply delays the onset of symptoms until you are in hospital, where they can have some form of control over them.

Antivenom is a heavily controlled drug, and cannot legally be kept by a keeper. It is only administerable by a doctor. With correct first aid, there is no need to have antivenom on hand. It generally has a use-by period of 3 years.

Polyvalent isn't a magic "get out of jail free card" - if it were, they wouldn't bother with any of the monovalent antivenoms. It is a last minute resort to stop someone dying, and generally comes with some nasty side effects.

The reason they don't use the CSL polyvalent antivenom in Victoria is because there are only two immunogroups that could cause a life-threatening bite (whilst if you were within 100km of Cairns, it could be any of the 5 terrestrial immunogroups). There are no Taipans, Adders, Mulga's etc in Victoria. The single _Pseudechis_ species that occurs there is treated with Tiger Snake antivenom (but not all _Pseudechis_ are treated with Tiger), as are Tigers and Copperheads. There are two species of _Pseudonaja_, both of which are treated with Brown antivenom.

Venom Detection Kits are an absolute God send. They don't tell you what species of snake bit you, they tell you what is the most effective antivenom to use if required. They aren't perfect, hence why three of them should be used before administering antivenom (to eliminate false positives), but they have undoubtedly saved hundreds of lives. 

They work by adding a sample of the venom (generally via a swab of the bite site) to a series of different indicators - which ever shows up positive will indicate what antivenom to use. Depending on your location in Australia, this can sometimes tell you what species you were bitten by. For example, if you showed up positive for Tiger Snake on the Eyre Peninsula in South Australia, you were bitten by a Tiger...but if you showed up positive for Brown Snake on the Eyre, it could have been on of 3 species. But if you showed up positive for Tiger in Byron Bay in New South Wales, it could have been a host of species...but positive for Brown will be an Eastern Brown.


----------



## grizz (Apr 12, 2011)

Good info jonno, might add a few of these points to my Emergency response Plan right now... speaking of which, has anyone got one they would like to upload for advance reptile licence?


----------



## saximus (Apr 12, 2011)

Haha isn't that a requirement for getting your advanced licence in the first place .
Thanks for the info Jonno I found the statement - "Antivenom is a heavily controlled drug, and cannot legally be kept by a keeper." very interesting


----------



## jack (Apr 12, 2011)

grizz said:


> Good info jonno, might add a few of these points to my Emergency response Plan right now... speaking of which, has anyone got one they would like to upload for advance reptile licence?


 
i like this thread for photos. therefore i'll start a thread for you rather than add words.


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 16, 2011)

in tas they use the same anti-venom for all our snakes tiger snake copperhead and whitelip just thought i would add this in


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;iSPwSSqIsKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSPwSSqIsKk[/video]
I know, it's not a pic but here is some footage of a redbelly found in a factory in Melbourne


----------



## getarealdog (Apr 16, 2011)

K I Tiger-Chucked her outside for half a day




& brought this guy in to start cooling him down


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Apr 16, 2011)

Good looking Red Belly there Baz.


----------



## Nodrog (Apr 21, 2011)

Her is my new Inland Taipan Female..._Oxyuranus microlepidotus









_


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 21, 2011)

Awwww now that's CUTE!


----------



## blakehose (Apr 22, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> Awwww now that's CUTE!



I agree!!


----------



## gozz (Apr 24, 2011)

Heres some of my adders....


----------



## No-two (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice adders ggozz, what I would do to be able to keep those welsi.


----------



## Nodrog (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice adders gozz!!! And no-two how many is there? They look so cute!!


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 24, 2011)

Crappy pics of a the biggest whip i've ever seen. Just under 6ft.


----------



## No-two (Apr 24, 2011)

Nodrog said:


> Very nice adders gozz!!! And no-two how many is there? They look so cute!!


 
I'm not sure how many are in the picture but she had 23. They're ever so cute.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Apr 24, 2011)

Love'n them adders gozz, especially the pilbara's...never seen them so deep in colour before!


----------



## gozz (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys....but the credit goes to Rob Mcloud and Dave mackintosh for the chance to have a crack
at breeding these great aussie animals


----------



## varanid_mike (Apr 26, 2011)

Taking a day off from shows today to spend some time with the animals and all the small jobs that get overlooked. Thought i would share this girl after she just shed.



Mike


----------



## No-two (Apr 28, 2011)

A very pretty tiger, I need some like that.


----------



## XKiller (Apr 29, 2011)

Old photos, young Eastern browns










Shane


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2011)

mulga


----------



## getarealdog (Apr 30, 2011)

Nodrog-nice!
Gozz-speechless!
Varanid Mike-like very much!
My new pair of "Notechis scutatus occidentalis"
Female



Male


----------



## gozz (Apr 30, 2011)

just got shown a few things about how to take pics.....thanks i learnt a heap


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 30, 2011)

very nice animals mate


----------



## getarealdog (Apr 30, 2011)

My new Kangaroo Island male


----------



## shaye (May 1, 2011)

i like the second pic gozz 
how many adders do u have roughly?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 1, 2011)

Gotta love the KI tigers, they're beautiful snakes.

@ gozz, you're taking some great pics now.


----------



## getarealdog (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Baz & heres 1 of Mikes babies from last year.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 2, 2011)

Looking good gozz, glad they went to the right hands. They were the hardest snakes to give up, by far my favorites in the collection, infact id say they are my favorite species to keep out of everything ive ever kept over the years.
Ill get back into them when Codys a bit older, its just an accident waiting to happen atm, hes just so full on and into everything.


----------



## DanTheMan (May 2, 2011)

Shame I didn't get to see them before you got rid of them Rob, beautiful snakes! Have to go find some in the Pilbara myself haha

Here's a massive Spotted Black from the weekend, went on a quick trip out west to get away from the ironically named "Sunshine" Coast.





Showing it's size


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 2, 2011)

getarealdog said:


> My new Kangaroo Island male
> View attachment 198029
> View attachment 198044
> 
> ...


 
That thing is HOT!

Great Photos Dan. good work!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 3, 2011)

Thats a nice spotted dan, lovin the snakecatching footwear to, I have a pair of those.


----------



## r3ptilian (May 3, 2011)

Dan the Man, that spotted is a HORSE....


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 3, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Thats a nice spotted dan, lovin the snakecatching footwear to, I have a pair of those.


 
There Asian safety boots. They also stop snake bites 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakehose (May 3, 2011)

That's a stomper Dan. Love the Ki Tiger Nigel.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 3, 2011)

That is a massive Spotted Black. Looks like you found it beside a certain train line?


----------



## DanTheMan (May 3, 2011)

Was a Beauty snake thats for sure! Nice and fat with plenty of attitude

This one wasn't near the train line Jonno, found a nice black Eastern Brown there though.

Edit: Oh and about the safety boots, I herp in nothing else and am yet to be given reason to where anything else! So versatile and comfy


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 4, 2011)

Just picked up these guys.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 4, 2011)

Are any of them Tony H's


----------



## kawasakirider (May 4, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> Shame I didn't get to see them before you got rid of them Rob, beautiful snakes! Have to go find some in the Pilbara myself haha
> 
> Here's a massive Spotted Black from the weekend, went on a quick trip out west to get away from the ironically named "Sunshine" Coast.
> 
> ...



Awesome photo's, mate. Did it get annoyed that you were so close to it?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 4, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Are any of them Tony H's


 
Nope.


----------



## blakehose (May 5, 2011)

Love the Collettes and Spotted Black's Jonno


----------



## gozz (May 6, 2011)

A.....pyrrhus


----------



## CHEWY (May 7, 2011)

Found this little guy today.
Quite dehydrated, apparently you can lead a snake to water and make them drink.

Unfortunately for this pic, there is a bit of noise. I forgot to change the ISO after shooting him drinking in the shade.


----------



## getarealdog (May 8, 2011)

Wrong time of the year? turd? or just lumpy? thoughts?


----------



## ShaneBlack (May 8, 2011)

Its the right time of the year......gravid.


----------



## getarealdog (May 10, 2011)

Black Tiger (Kangaroo Island)


----------



## Nodrog (May 11, 2011)

Here is some pics of my male Inland









female about to sloughing not happy


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (May 11, 2011)

That's a beautiful male inland Nodrog. Is that the norm to have missing patterns along the back?....I've never seen that before on an Inland.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 12, 2011)

Very normal Wayne, especially with captive Inlands as most are descendant of animals from Venom Supplies that exhibit this trait.


----------



## bally (May 12, 2011)

Nodrog said:


> Here is some pics of my male Inland
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great looking inlands


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 12, 2011)

Baby inlands are oh so very CUTE!!!!!. I just want to kiss them and squeze their cheeks..... Ok maybe that is bordering on creepy.....


----------



## slither (May 12, 2011)

awesome snakes there jonno mate is that colletts a male or female ?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 12, 2011)

It's a girl. I've now got a pretty solid breeding group of them...this year probably won't produce much as I haven't cycled or prepared them, but I'm expected 30-40 babies next years.


----------



## slither (May 12, 2011)

ok cool mate cause i got a beauty boy whos on par with her trying to find myself a big girl


----------



## whiteblaze786 (May 15, 2011)

Here are a few pics from my collection, not the best pics i might add...
black tiger snakes and a lowland copperhead.


----------



## Sdaji (May 15, 2011)

getarealdog said:


> Wrong time of the year? turd? or just lumpy? thoughts?
> View attachment 199301


 
Looks gravid  It's the right time of year. I had a litter born tonight (albino x albino  ) and have another couple of gravid females. I've had them born in later summer, autumn, winter and early spring, but mine average about June.

Cool stuff  Good luck with them


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 16, 2011)

Finally!


----------



## Mudimans (May 16, 2011)

My mates Kingy


----------



## waruikazi (May 16, 2011)

That is... was an impressive scalyfoot!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 16, 2011)

Poor Scalyfoot. :-(


----------



## hodges (May 17, 2011)

Fatty


----------



## kawasakirider (May 17, 2011)

Mudimans said:


> My mates Kingy


 
With reptile feeding snakes, where do you get the food from?


----------



## hodges (May 17, 2011)

No idea what this is


----------



## ssssmithy (May 17, 2011)

i havnt been online in a long time, but here are some shots of some removals ive done in the past year or so and one of my spotted black.
good to see this thread going still!


----------



## saximus (May 17, 2011)

Wow that third one is huge


----------



## hodges (May 17, 2011)

Bandy bandy


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 18, 2011)

That is a good size Brown ssssmithy
Great pics!


----------



## hodges (May 19, 2011)

Old feeding picture, PS don't feed together hehe


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

hodges said:


> Old feeding picture, PS don't feed together hehe


 
Lol, how would you split them up if they started fighting over it?


----------



## Minka (May 19, 2011)




----------



## hodges (May 19, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Lol, how would you split them up if they started fighting over it?


 
Easy, the male wasn't interested in pinkies  then if not well the female gets a good feed


----------



## waruikazi (May 19, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Lol, how would you split them up if they started fighting over it?



You don't. You split the food.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 19, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> You don't. You split the food.


 
Lol, common sense... Shoulda thought of that


----------



## hodges (May 19, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Lol, common sense... Shoulda thought of that


 
No common sense is needed when keeping elapids


----------



## gozz (May 19, 2011)

Minka ...Minka....Minka..!!! yum.....lol


----------



## SamNabz (May 19, 2011)

Very nice Minka


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2011)

nice adders


----------



## tsbjd (May 20, 2011)

Daj Adder

Broady

SA RBBS


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 20, 2011)

Another copperhead being released


----------



## blakehose (May 20, 2011)

I've seen a massive number of copperheads this year. Looks like it's the same up your way ssssnakeman. 
I'm still yet to find one that's been defensive!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 23, 2011)

We do get a lot here, some years it's more tigers and some years we get more copperheads.
The copperheads are the last to go to ground in the Autumn and the first to emerge when the sun comes out.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 23, 2011)

This thread just dropped to second spot on the list :-O must be a shortage in posting. We must get back on top of the Green Python thread. lol.

WooHoo! My post bumped it up!


----------



## whiteblaze786 (May 24, 2011)

not the best pictures of him but rescued this guy up at a mining complex today.. Black Tiger Snake


----------



## XKiller (May 24, 2011)

Spotted black, not the bect picture.


----------



## Miss-Mac (May 24, 2011)

Wild Cacophis harriettae, they are very common around our house.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 24, 2011)

Nice White Crown! Great Job with the Black Tiger and the Spotted black snake too guys.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (May 25, 2011)

Here's another two, just posting it up so this thread can keep alive, come on people show us some more elapids!


----------



## blakehose (May 25, 2011)

Is it just my eyes, or has that Black Tiger had a rough life Blaze?


----------



## whiteblaze786 (May 25, 2011)

Yeah she was given to me yesterday as a rescue so she is still settling in, gave birth to 31 babies and they all died in the cold  she wasn't doing very well either.. she is very underweight but a lovely little snake.. gave her a feed today and she ate like a pig!


----------



## blakehose (May 25, 2011)

Sad to hear about the bubs, but good to see that you're giving her a second lease at life!
For some reason i'm not suprised that she's good at eating!! Tigers put it away like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (May 25, 2011)

lol you don't have to tell me that twice! these guys here eat like kings, day-old chickens, necks/wings and of course mice, they wont eat rats yet for me which is annoying.. it was a pity about the babies but it was too late in the season considering her in tas its winter already!


----------



## blakehose (May 25, 2011)

Interesting that they won't take rats yet. It's usually just anything that smells remotely like any source of food will be instantly inhaled!
It's freezing here in Vic already, can't imagine Hobart.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (May 25, 2011)

haha yeah, dont know why either.. iv had them want to eat pizza before, so i dont know.. heres another female that was a rescue aswell.. she is doing much better now, putting on weight  





Iv got some better pics of my tigers but i think i might get flamed about free-handling lol


----------



## blakehose (May 25, 2011)

Ah just post them! It's been done before... 
I love Tigers no matter how manky and beat-up they are.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (May 26, 2011)

haha there are more pics on my profile page but here is my best tiger i have, she is a lovely quiet snake..


----------



## blakehose (May 26, 2011)

Nice....!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 26, 2011)

Whiteblaze, Wow! More often than not Tigers are just pussy cats.... They are just beautiful snakes to work with.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (May 26, 2011)

SnakeyTroy said:


> Whiteblaze, Wow! More often than not Tigers are just pussy cats.... They are just beautiful snakes to work with.


 I couldn't agree with you more. i love my tiger snakes, by far my favorite ven.. iv got some lowland coppers as well but the tigers are my favorites.. Such placid snakes to handle  That little tiger i got from the mines has a white underbelly and a wonderful temp to go with it.. the only thing he wanted to do was eat and drink when i got him home!


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 26, 2011)

A few Highland Copperhead pics from a recent local trip. (thanks Baz, it worked second time around).


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 26, 2011)

nice fat healthy highlands


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 26, 2011)

No worries, Nice copperhead pics




Just took these pics tonight...


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm still amazed at the subtle variation in colour of these guys, even from a few hundred metres apart and the temps at which they're still active (top of 15c on the day)!


----------



## getarealdog (May 27, 2011)

Chappell's from uncle Roy
Male


Female


Nice Highlands imported_varanus


----------



## Sdaji (May 27, 2011)

Some baby albinoes! They vary so much you can't find two which look the same! These are all from the same litter, about 5-10 hours old (haven't sloughed yet). I still haven't quite worked out how to tell what the babies will look like - the adults vary heaps too! The red ones tend to hold reddish colour and the dull babies seem to become the lightest adults (surprisingly), but there's a lot more to it than that, and I am very far from understanding it. I put some more pictures up in another thread.


----------



## DanTheMan (May 29, 2011)

Very nice Sdaji!!

Here's a dark _P. textilis_


----------



## wizz (May 30, 2011)

good to see Broadys r still out there nice one


----------



## DanTheMan (May 31, 2011)

Best looking Mulga from the Alice Springs Reptile Centre


----------



## blakehose (Jun 1, 2011)

That is an insane Kingy Dan, any other Mulga pictures mate?


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Goannas1 (Jun 1, 2011)

A few adder pictures...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jun 1, 2011)

blakehose said:


> That is an insane Kingy Dan, any other Mulga pictures mate?


 
Think I've already posted most, hopefuly not these ones.

Wild Alice Springs Mulga











Windorah, Qld


----------



## blakehose (Jun 1, 2011)

They're great photos. I really like the one of the Windorah, the Kingy in the foreground with the backdrop looks great.
I need to buy one of these asap!


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 3, 2011)

here are a couple adder pics to add to this thread

anyone seen this on many elapids or snakes for that matter? ive never seen it but this whip snake had 3/4 of a white tongue :? lol

not sure if its just me but ive never noticed this on any elapids ive caught but maybe someone has seen this? caught this yellow faced whippy and almost half of its tongue was white...


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 5, 2011)

Smithy i've seen that in snakes that are just a bit cold. It looks like the majority of the fork is stuck together, if it gets a bit warmer i recon it would separate and go blue again.


----------



## wizz (Jun 5, 2011)

some of mine...


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 5, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Smithy i've seen that in snakes that are just a bit cold. It looks like the majority of the fork is stuck together, if it gets a bit warmer i recon it would separate and go blue again.



this was definately forked in in almost 30degree heat under tin. so it wasnt cold. in the pic it does look like the forks are together but yeah just something small i noticed haha cheers.


----------



## XKiller (Jun 8, 2011)

Psudonaja nuchalis.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 8, 2011)

wizz said:


> some of mine...


I absolutely love the pattern and colouration of colletts, thanks for sharing(when I grow up I would love to up my licence and keep these )


----------



## XKiller (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice Guttata wizz

Pseudonaja mengdeni.


----------



## snakes_666 (Jun 11, 2011)

Finally my new addition


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 11, 2011)

Is that a taipan Snakes_666? It's nice


----------



## snakes_666 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yep a inland


----------



## XKiller (Jun 12, 2011)

Pseudonaja mengdeni.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 13, 2011)

Gypsy, yesterday.


----------



## spiderdan (Jun 13, 2011)

That Mulga ay Alice reptile centre is a cracker.
They have a 2.1m Mulga out the back wich they cought a few years ago.

Here's a Yulara Mulga.


----------



## grizz (Jun 13, 2011)

Little bloke I now have in my collection (First elapid).


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats, mate! Exciting times!!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jun 13, 2011)

grizz said:


> Little bloke I now have in my collection (First elapid).


 
Can't go wrong with a rbb as your first grizz. Nice looking animal, how old?


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jun 13, 2011)

grizz said:


> Little bloke I now have in my collection (First elapid).


 
Congratulations mate.... I will be getting my pair of RBB's on Thursday this week. They will be my first Elapids too. Good times!


----------



## grizz (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks gents he was a little unsettled this afternoon, I don't think he likes car rides much. I think he is a 2007 model but can't remember, his sheet is at home or in the car or my pocket or somewhere!


----------



## XKiller (Jun 20, 2011)

Alice mulga


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 20, 2011)

A new little lowland copperhead to my collection and a few other pics of some tigers


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 20, 2011)

I love that last pic. Very cool


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2011)

i love the Alice mulgas


----------



## XKiller (Jun 21, 2011)

Whiteblaze786 love the tigers.

More Alice Mulgas


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow! Love those Mulgas!


----------



## Nodrog (Jun 25, 2011)

Gotta love the Mulgas!!!


----------



## grizz (Jun 29, 2011)

Had the new edition out for a few pics over the weekend but the photographer wasn't keen to do either, take the pics or hold the snake... any wander we're separating!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jun 29, 2011)

(any wander we're separating!)...LOL

Colours on that rbb are intense grizz, really nice animal. 

How old and do you intend on breeding this particular snake?


----------



## grizz (Jun 29, 2011)

He is a few years mate... 3 or so, breeding is a way off for me with elapids though!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jun 29, 2011)

grizz said:


> He is a few years mate... 3 or so, breeding is a way of for me with elapids though!



You could give him to me and I'll breed him for ya


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey guys,

Here's a couple of photo's of some of our Taipans.


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW they are quite big


----------



## varanid_mike (Jun 30, 2011)

How do you go with a black floor and pit in summer? Nice snakes, pity dans ugly mugs in the shot


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 30, 2011)

It's fine in summer. The material doesn't absorb heat - at $4,500 for the floor alone, it wouldn't want to either!


----------



## Kurama (Jul 7, 2011)

Black Whip.


----------



## slither (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## ShaneBlack (Jul 9, 2011)

Heres a couple of mating shots.....and a few randoms. Apologies if i've already posted any of these before.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 9, 2011)

What's that last photo Shane?


----------



## ShaneBlack (Jul 9, 2011)

quaesitor


----------



## bally (Jul 11, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here's a couple of photo's of some of our Taipans.



i love the intense look on Dans face hahaha


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 11, 2011)

He'd only been handling snakes for five days at that stage.


----------



## jack (Jul 11, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> He'd only been handling snakes for five days at that stage.



and you let him stand in front of an audience dangling a terrestrial animal in the air by its tail?... tempting murphy's law there


----------



## AshMan (Jul 11, 2011)

Some really awesome pictures on this thread!


----------



## -Peter (Jul 11, 2011)

jack said:


> and you let him stand in front of an audience dangling a terrestrial animal in the air by its tail?... tempting murphy's law there



Dan did venom extraction at ARP.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 11, 2011)

jack said:


> and you let him stand in front of an audience dangling a terrestrial animal in the air by its tail?... tempting murphy's law there



I was just making reference to a joke I was using during the demonstration - the Coastal was quite fiery and when the crowd reacted to it acting defensively, I'd reassure them by saying "Don't worry guys, Dan is a professional...he's been handling snakes for five days now!". 

He's very experienced...as Peter said, he used to manage the elapid collection at Australian Reptile Park and has worked at various zoo's and wildlife parks in charge of their reptile section. We don't hire hacks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## jack (Jul 11, 2011)

hmmnn, once again i feel we need a universal font that can be recognised as sarcasm or joking... i fell into the same trap that gets me in trouble when i post bollocks that is taken seriously


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 11, 2011)

Farma are those diadema or ornata? (Or am I seriously mistaken even at the genus level)


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

diadema


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, nice pics by the way.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 11, 2011)

A couple of pics of a very photogenic snake from last year

View attachment 208918
View attachment 208916


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 12, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> We don't hire hacks.



So i've got no chance of a job then?



ssssnakeman said:


> A couple of pics of a very photogenic snake from last year
> 
> View attachment 208918
> View attachment 208916



Cool Cobra!!!


----------



## bally (Jul 12, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> He'd only been handling snakes for five days at that stage.



hahaha yes and the crowd loved that comment.


----------



## slither (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That Yellow Inland Tai is incredible!


----------



## blakehose (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice Tai slither


----------



## Kenno (Jul 12, 2011)

Who bred the nice Inland Slither?


----------



## slither (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks guys i have a few of them they are amazing the breeder is simon tresseder


----------



## jase75 (Jul 18, 2011)

A Tiger snake I relocated a few years back.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jul 21, 2011)

Mengdens Brown Snake (Pseudonaja mengdeni) by Dan. Lynch, on Flickr




Spotted Black Snake (Pseudechis guttatus) by Dan. Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## wizz (Jul 21, 2011)

now thats a NICE!! guttatus.......


----------



## Hawk (Jul 21, 2011)

_Demansia torquata_


----------



## getarealdog (Jul 22, 2011)

K I Tiger checking out my attempt at fake rock
View attachment 210510


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 22, 2011)

New tiger.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thats a great looking little snake adam, be nice to see it when its bigger..


----------



## No-two (Jul 23, 2011)

junglepython2 said:


> New tiger.



S/he is looking very pretty, nicely banded.


----------



## wizz (Jul 23, 2011)

pic from last night


----------



## Nodrog (Jul 23, 2011)

I should'nt be looking at theses i been in hospital nearly 6 weeks and damn i miss my snakes!!!!!


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Thats a great looking little snake adam, be nice to see it when its bigger..



Thanks mate.



No-two said:


> S/he is looking very pretty, nicely banded.



Yeah she isn't too bad, her mum had lots of red.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 24, 2011)

Wish i could take good photos.


----------



## eipper (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice simplex gordo


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 24, 2011)

They look familiar.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 25, 2011)

Scott interested in any swaps?

Jannico i think you should share.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice light Collett's, Wizz! I'll be in the market for another little girlie in the near future, so let us know how they go.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it just from the light wizz, or is that Colletts markings white in colour?


----------



## herpcagemaster (Jul 27, 2011)

Vincent, can you send an e-mail to me at [email protected]
I'd like to chat with you about elapids.


----------



## getarealdog (Jul 29, 2011)

Yearling praelongus




Yearling praelongus




Male Kangaroo Island Tiger


----------



## wizz (Jul 29, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> Nice light Collett's, Wizz! I'll be in the market for another little girlie in the near future, so let us know how they go.



Will do mate.....


----------



## Nodrog (Jul 31, 2011)

At home for the weekend so grabbed some updated photos of some of my favorites


----------



## halo85 (Aug 1, 2011)

that inland taipan is very nice.


----------



## slither (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## feathergrass (Aug 2, 2011)

wow that taipan is beautiful!!


----------



## dadaman (Aug 8, 2011)

halo85 said:


> that inland taipan is very nice.



+1


----------



## Nodrog (Aug 16, 2011)

This little girl belongs to a friendi get mine when i get out!!


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 22, 2011)

one from the weekend.. 
girls getting big and looking good, as for the only hook i had on hand at the time...... not so much haha
:lol:


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 25, 2011)

Appetiser! First feed in a hundred days.

For Grizz


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful Colletts mate, how old?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Wayne,

20 months, breeder's a member here, if your interested?!


----------



## slither (Aug 25, 2011)

that colletts is an absolute beautie mate great colours


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 25, 2011)

need to wear sunglasses viewing that collets


----------



## grizz (Aug 25, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> Appetiser! First feed in a hundred days.
> 
> For Grizz



Looks nice i_v, fingers are crossed for a call tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Varanus1 (Aug 26, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> Appetiser! First feed in a hundred days.
> 
> For Grizz



She's looking really good IV


----------



## grizz (Aug 28, 2011)

Picked this up this morning.


----------



## No-two (Aug 28, 2011)

Young collets are so bright and pretty.


----------



## Varanus1 (Aug 29, 2011)

I reckon she'll look alot like her mum Hayden; blood red on black.


----------



## davebarrow (Aug 29, 2011)

they are all really cool i go herping most weekends raining or not and i always find a red belllie or lots or whip snakes and what does a whip do after it bites you


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 30, 2011)

davebarrow said:


> they are all really cool i go herping most weekends raining or not and i always find a red belllie or lots or whip snakes and what does a whip do after it bites you



They usually slither away.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 6, 2011)

A nice Eastern we saw today on the south coast


----------



## Snakecatchers (Sep 6, 2011)

Great pic of the Eastern GSXR_Boy! Here is one that swam out of the ocean at Nudgee Beach in Qld View attachment 216888


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 7, 2011)

Snakecatchers said:


> Great pic of the Eastern GSXR_Boy! Here is one that swam out of the ocean at Nudgee Beach in Qld View attachment 216888



Love to see a pic' mate, but the one you attached doesn't work 

Swam out of the ocean!  My mum said when she was little they saw a red belly in the middle of Botany Bay going for a swim.


----------



## wizz (Sep 7, 2011)

new adder


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 7, 2011)

wizz said:


> new adder



Nice one wizz, were did you get him from?


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 7, 2011)

That's a cracker of an adder, wizz.

That one of gozz's?


----------



## wizz (Sep 7, 2011)

from gozz


----------



## kupper (Sep 7, 2011)

if anyone has some juvie colletts for sale please PM me 

great pics guys


----------



## slither (Sep 8, 2011)

*my new beauties lil albino adders*


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ill try and get some pics of my albino adder tomorrow. Fingers crossed for some nice weather!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Sep 9, 2011)

How does everyone upload their pictures? I have tried and tried but I can't getpictures to upload to the thread!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 10, 2011)

This is part of a group of about 7 large redbellies that all share the same "hole".
Have done for years it seems.
The lady who owns the property, who sent me this pic,knows how lucky she is.
View attachment 217250


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 10, 2011)

can't see the pic Baz

Sorry... now I can


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice one, Baz,

Here's something similar (5 individuals in this one). I've heard/ read they only come together while later in the season when pregnant?! Guess there goes that theory.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 10, 2011)

Your right Richard, they have come to-gether to give birth,
Reports from this area include the sighting of many juveniles as well.
All this week to.

View attachment 217276
more pics View attachment 217277


----------



## Exodus (Sep 10, 2011)

seeing your snake eating.. it just makes me want to scream!!!! my snake is sitll refusing to eat..


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome pic Baz, see yah 2moro-GO STORM!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 12, 2011)

I missed you Nigel, next time mate.
Anyway,this is a redbelly was caught in Langwarrin today, unfortunatly it seems to have been attacked by a bird or a cat.Hope it pulls through ok.





Attached Thumbnails


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 19, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> View attachment 217251
> This is part of a group of about 7 large redbellies that all share the same "hole".
> Have done for years it seems.
> The lady who owns the property, who sent me this pic,knows how lucky she is.
> View attachment 217250


Nice little Harem of RBB's Baz, wish I could have a sight like that in my yard.


----------



## ollie (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone good at sexing adders. This is my 6 month old Floodplain adder (Adelaide River Locale) looking to get a mate for it but not sure what sex it is 
.


----------



## grizz (Sep 19, 2011)

The magpies were picking on this at the back door yesterday.

View attachment 218485
View attachment 218510


----------



## XKiller (Sep 20, 2011)

Mulga.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 20, 2011)

Thats a nice mulga Shane, beautiful.
I took a few pics last night and this is a cropped image of my little male northern.
View attachment 218630


----------



## nico77 (Sep 20, 2011)

My first elapid find  60ish cm yellow faced whip snake , i did post a pic on a other thread but thought i would add it to this thread aswell , so many great pics and nice looking snakes .

cheers nico


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 21, 2011)

This one of my growing little monsters!


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 25, 2011)

For those of you who requested an update on the "tubs" here's number 2 tub & to make sure i'm in the right thread-Western Tiger Snake


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 25, 2011)

Jeez he's a porker getarealdog, love the Westerns ( love any black tiger tbh ). Has he got a g/f to keep him company? http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/getarealdog-15646/


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 25, 2011)

r3ptilian said:


> Jeez he's a porker getarealdog, love the Westerns ( love any black tiger tbh ). Has he got a g/f to keep him company?


This is 1 of a pair I got earlier in the year, also have a extra male. All 3 will be in here full-time once lid complete.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 25, 2011)

As usual getarealdog... what an awesome setup. Your snakes don't know how good they've got it


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 26, 2011)

Better not let any of my snakes see this Nigel, or they'll surely be trying to put me in hospital! Nice work once again, thanks for some good, workable ideas. Any more pics?


----------



## DomoKu (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome Photos!!!!


----------



## Woomar (Oct 2, 2011)

Fantastic tiger cage Nigel , that snake is in heaven !!


----------



## getarealdog (Oct 2, 2011)

Kangaroo Island Tiger in another "tub" getting some exercise & enrichment for the day


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Would love some more info on the "Tubs"
Are you making them? and from what? They look awesome, how big is the Western Tiger?


----------



## getarealdog (Oct 2, 2011)

They are aquaculture tanks made by aquasonic I think, used for fish breeding. Hold 3000litres & 2.1x2.1x1metre high. Western Tiger a little over 1.2 & K I Tiger pushing 1.4
Pic taken early july, will have 3 tubs finished soon with just lids & some landscaping to do-Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2011)

nice set up there getareal dog...i want the same for mine. very impressive.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing mate! Unreal!!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Oct 3, 2011)

That is a great idea getarealdog! Now you have given me ideas.


----------



## r3ptilian (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is my yearling Tiger, it is hard to show his true colours. He has just shed today so I will post some pics in his new outfit tomorrow.


----------



## No-two (Oct 3, 2011)

r3ptilian said:


> View attachment 220350
> View attachment 220348
> View attachment 220349
> Here is my yearling Tiger, it is hard to show his true colours. He has just shed today so I will post some pics in his new outfit tomorrow.



Where do I get one?


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 4, 2011)

Woomar said:


> Fantastic tiger cage Nigel , that snake is in heaven !!



Beautiful!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 5, 2011)

That is a stunning DA Woomar. It is a Dajarra?


----------



## Woomar (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks Jay84 & Jungleman , Yeah it's a cb11 male Dajjy !! he was quite different to the other babies :shock:


----------



## getarealdog (Oct 9, 2011)

Tub 3 with Red Belly. Need bigger snakes for these tubs lol lol!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice job, gotta be happy with that!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 9, 2011)

These tubs are awesome, inspirational even. how have you constructed lids?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 9, 2011)

Getarealdog, I'd love some details on those tubs...they'd go great in our new herp room.

Scrap that, I just found the details further back.


----------



## getarealdog (Oct 9, 2011)

Elapidae1 said:


> These tubs are awesome, inspirational even. how have you constructed lids?
> 
> Ain't much of a handy man but will give anything a go, had mesh & aluminum angles & so came up with this setup, have no monster snakes yet so will cover the mesh on top with the pvc coated bird mesh to keep snakes in & fingers out.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice; mammoth effort with the styro! They'd be great for smaller monitors aswell, if they were in a place where they recieved more hours of sunlight (hint, hint)!


----------



## Nodrog (Oct 10, 2011)

Gotta shock when i turned the hide over on my eastern browns today!!!


----------



## XKiller (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice to see Nodrog, 

One of my slugs.


----------



## r3ptilian (Oct 14, 2011)

I picked up this guy on a callout yesterday. After removing a heap of ticks it went back out to the bush away from harms way.


----------



## getarealdog (Oct 16, 2011)

Eastern Tiger pair out today.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Just took some pics today whilst cleaning out the animals.

Albino Male - 











Northern Female - 






Northern Female -


----------



## r3ptilian (Oct 19, 2011)

This big fella was removed from a RAAF base cos he was on the flight line.He is a bit de-hydrated and has had a hard life. After a drink and rest he was checked over for injury and measured, he measured 142cm. Its great to see some big Tigers are still out there.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 19, 2011)

Todays copperhead getting released View attachment 222403


----------



## baxtor (Oct 19, 2011)

the emperor's new summer clothes.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 19, 2011)

Thats a hot inland Steve,quite the stunner, 
This is one of tigers I released today

View attachment 222420


----------



## No-two (Oct 19, 2011)

Very pretty tiger snakeman, I want it.


----------



## baxtor (Oct 19, 2011)

very nice barry, where was it?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 19, 2011)

Both the copperhead and the tiger were from roughly 
the same area not far apart on the Mornington peninsula Steve.
The variations in the two species colouration on the peninsula blows my mind sometimes.
Some vid taken today..
[video=youtube;Ie7yDrH57o4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie7yDrH57o4[/video]


----------



## CamdeJong (Oct 20, 2011)

Collett's all the way!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## getarealdog (Oct 21, 2011)

YUM YUM! Western Tiger in his new enclosure


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 21, 2011)

That's a happy chappy! How many more to fit out?


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 21, 2011)

CamdeJong said:


> Collett's all the way!
> View attachment 222446
> View attachment 222447


woah they get big :shock:


----------



## getarealdog (Oct 21, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> That's a happy chappy! How many more to fit out?



3 tubs now finished, home to western tigers, eastern tigers & red belly blacks. Have 2 more tubs waiting for renovation but will now work on new lids for outdoor pits-Cheers.


----------



## Australis (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 1, 2011)

Got a few pics of some copperheads today.
And a tiger from last week.
View attachment 224162
View attachment 224163


----------



## jamgo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Charlieville warro*

Something you don't see to often Charlieville warro .


----------



## XKiller (Nov 1, 2011)

love that warro, 

some my commons and northerns


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 1, 2011)

Got some more baby pics today to


----------



## XKiller (Nov 1, 2011)

BAZ awesome albino adder!,


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 1, 2011)

A few adders of mine. Hard to believe that the first two are siblings.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 1, 2011)

I just bought 5 more adders so will be able to upload some pics once they arrive!!!!


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 2, 2011)

heres some recent pics,mind the shotty pics  lol

a stephens, crown,spotted black, and a fnqld mulga found north of cooktown a few weeks ago.

and a little male sydney adder of mine.


----------



## tsbjd (Nov 2, 2011)

ssssmithy - love that little sydney........and the shoes in the night shot, awesome


----------



## nathancl (Nov 2, 2011)

what locale is the kingy kris? nice one.

cool shoes too lol


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 2, 2011)

haha thanks guys, i like my shoes.  
nathancl we found her just north of cooktown.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Nov 3, 2011)

View attachment 224476
View attachment 224477
View attachment 224478
Eastern Brown I did a photoshoot with the other week.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Nov 3, 2011)

An Adder and a DOR Brown from the last few nights


----------



## chrisoo (Nov 3, 2011)

ay mate any pointers on feeding your marsh snake pinkies i only can get mine to eat garden skinks
cheer

any pointer on feeding the marshy pinkies i can only get mine to feed on garden skinks


----------



## wizz (Nov 4, 2011)

very nice jamgo


----------



## r3ptilian (Nov 4, 2011)

Mitchell's Short Tailed snake and a large heavily gravid Bardick, photographed on the long weekend. The only way to spend the cup is out "herpin".


----------



## jase75 (Nov 4, 2011)

Love the Bardick. Are they hard to find ?


----------



## r3ptilian (Nov 4, 2011)

jase75 said:


> Love the Bardick. Are they hard to find ?


Not if you have a perfect night or are willing to search through Spinnifex clumps and put up with being spiked, even through welding gloves. This one was found early morning in Spinnifex. Although they are not all that commonly encountered unless you put in the hard yards, but when you do they are well worth the pain as they can put on a great threat display and will stand their ground with a real attitude.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 4, 2011)

Great pics guys!!!!


----------



## Skelhorn (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats one beautiful snake.


Vincent said:


> Here's a Qld Tiger.



Just a quick question guys. May sound silly though Is it only Pythons/Boas that have the ability to backtrack up to your hand if you are holding their tails?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 4, 2011)

Bleh!





There is no snake that can't turn back on itselft.



Skelhorn said:


> Thats one beautiful snake.
> 
> 
> Just a quick question guys. May sound silly though Is it only Pythons/Boas that have the ability to backtrack up to your hand if you are holding their tails?


----------



## PhilK (Nov 5, 2011)

God there are some great piccies in this thread keep them coming people!

My friend found a brown in her veggie patch near Grantham!


----------



## grizz (Nov 6, 2011)

*Pseudechis*

A couple of snaps from yesterday
_P.porphyriacus_





_P.colletti

_


----------



## getarealdog (Nov 6, 2011)

Love is in the air! Hope it's because of all the hard yakka I did for their new home. Time will tell.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2011)

nice well done


----------



## getarealdog (Nov 6, 2011)

From page 116 ex Mike Alexander unbanded Tigers, have 2 of these & now reside in their new enclosure outside.











New renovation on outdoor pit lids, 1 down 3 to go, it's never ending!
Western Tigers enjoying themselves 2day.


----------



## CHEWY (Nov 7, 2011)

Wild caught RBBS.
Removed from a kids playground.


----------



## Poggle (Nov 7, 2011)

Love the pics guys... Also the the pits you have for your elapids...


----------



## XKiller (Nov 11, 2011)

Dajarra adder,










Colletts,


----------



## getarealdog (Nov 12, 2011)

For those who requested the Red Belly enclosure, here it is & no love happening 2day. 2 of these came from the late Les Williams as hatcho's. Last pic of the 3 of them on top of their hide. Cheers.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Nov 13, 2011)

Top Shot too mate.


CHEWY said:


> Wild caught RBBS.
> Removed from a kids playground.


----------



## james.5 (Nov 13, 2011)

this may sound really dumb, but when you hold a snake by it's tail can it come back up and bite you?


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 13, 2011)

james.5 said:


> this may sound really dumb, but when you hold a snake by it's tail can it come back up and bite you?



Yes


----------



## CHEWY (Nov 13, 2011)

Captive Djarra






and a wild Sydney


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes



james.5 said:


> this may sound really dumb, but when you hold a snake by it's tail can it come back up and bite you?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 14, 2011)

james.5 said:


> this may sound really dumb, but when you hold a snake by it's tail can it come back up and bite you?



Not if you can dance an Irish Jig at the same time, then they just feel sorry for you!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 15, 2011)

baxtor said:


> the emperor's new summer clothes.


Wow, I think this one is in the top 3 best lookings inlands I have seen!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 18, 2011)

A few new recent additions from gozz...

Wellsi
View attachment 226632
View attachment 226633
View attachment 226634


Thanks gozz, they are coming along really well


----------



## Beard (Nov 18, 2011)

There is no snake that can't turn back on itselft.



Except for this one


----------



## slither (Nov 18, 2011)

*some welsi adders a huge thanks to trent couldnt be happier*


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 18, 2011)

Very nice slither, are they from gozz?


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 18, 2011)

That's spectacular Slither.


----------



## gozz (Nov 18, 2011)

They are a blackhead to a orange pairing..... just the same as yours jungleman...
except they have blackheads......


----------



## slither (Nov 18, 2011)

yes there from gozz very happy indeed


----------



## gozz (Nov 18, 2011)

heres a pic of 1 i am keeping


----------



## wizz (Nov 20, 2011)

got some eggs today


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice one wizz.


----------



## baxtor (Nov 24, 2011)

*eggs today*

Spotted produced today. 12 eggs looking good so far.


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 26, 2011)

spotted and a common adder.


----------



## getarealdog (Nov 27, 2011)

HOTEL NOTECHIS!
As if i havn't got enough to look after, now i'm taking in boarders! lol.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 27, 2011)

Always good to see your snakes and set ups, mate! Stunner Tigers; is that a mate for "Tigger"?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 27, 2011)

Have you got a new camera Nigel ?
love that chocolate tiger


----------



## getarealdog (Nov 27, 2011)

Camera's the same Baz, just the idiot behind it! Point & shoot, how hard can it be lol. Figured I'll get a nice pic sooner or later, but the boarding Gambiers are pretty placid. Here's a thought procession is 9tenths of the law yeah? Think they could be asylum seekers. ha ha.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 28, 2011)

Not an overly exciting photo. But it was nice to find something like this over the weekend. Especially considering how much it rained on Saturday. A little burst of sunlight....and out came those little hidden treasures   :lol: I was finding Blue Tongues with the kids, but then spotted this little tiger.

Loving the other photos in this thread!


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 28, 2011)

, nice find moosenoose 
heres a few "black snakes"


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful animals ssssmithy. Love the rbb and kingy.


----------



## MissFuller (Nov 28, 2011)

[/QUOTE]
what is this snake its awesome


----------



## jase75 (Nov 28, 2011)

Pale Headed Snake.


----------



## MissFuller (Nov 28, 2011)

realy prity basic name can u get em on l2


----------



## baxtor (Nov 29, 2011)

*coastal growth*

I am amazed at the growth rate of this female coastal. She is not yet two years old and although she has a very good appetite she has never been power fed.
Please excuse the phone pics.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 30, 2011)

G'day Baxtor,

They have phenomenal growth rates - we have pumped them up to 2.1 metres in 12 months before.


----------



## baxtor (Nov 30, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Baxtor,
> 
> They have phenomenal growth rates - we have pumped them up to 2.1 metres in 12 months before.



Are you aware of any downside to growing that fast jonno?


----------



## r3ptilian (Nov 30, 2011)

Couple of new Northerns.


----------



## jack (Nov 30, 2011)

baxtor said:


> Are you aware of any downside to growing that fast jonno?



the amount of fæces?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 1, 2011)

None - the animals we did that to are now approaching 8 years old and going strong. If they weren't biologically geared towards those sort of growth rates, they would be unachievable.


----------



## nico77 (Dec 3, 2011)

I got this photo emailed to me by a mate that was fishing at Lake Awoonga


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 3, 2011)

A few adders i got yesterday from Jamgo.


----------



## baxtor (Dec 3, 2011)

My blue belly gave up her eggs today. 12 good eggs so far.
Just getting started in the pic.
Finished with 15 eggs, all good


----------



## Hoplophile (Dec 4, 2011)

My pair of Dajarra's taken a few years back. Bred them two years running, 18 and 26 young, no slugs all fed readily by teasing them with pinkies. Probably the easiest animals to keep ever - provided you don't get you hands anywhere close!

She was a very big girl who could take sizeable rats. He's not a bad size either - just dwarfed by her!






...and the result!






By the way...I'd love to hear from anyone who has a female Stephens Banded Snake excess to their needs....


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 4, 2011)

Hoplophile said:


> By the way...I'd love to hear from anyone who has a female Stephens Banded Snake excess to their needs....




Nice adders there Hoplophile

I'm pretty sure Roy Pails from Pails for Scales has a Stephen's on his website for sale.


----------



## Hoplophile (Dec 4, 2011)

Only males I'm afraid....thanks anyway.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 5, 2011)

I remember those photo's, Hoplophile. I sold my pair, along with about 50 other Adders about two years ago...now I wish I didn't.


----------



## Hoplophile (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah they were great snakes Jonno. At the time my wife and I had a baby and I decided to get rid of highly venomous species. He's four and a half now and never goes into my (locked) reptile room so I am just getting back into elapids. Latest acquisition is a pair of South Australian (Smoky Bay) _A.antarcticus_. Last time I had them was 1975! Great snakes...not flashy like Dajarras...subtle greys and browns. Hope to breed these down the track. On the lookout for a female Stephens and a pair of Central Australian form _A.pyrrhus_ - captive bred preferably.


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 11, 2011)

a pic of my favouite little sydney adder


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice adder Kris.

I am keeping my fingers crossed for some Dajarras this season! These are the two I got from Jamie.


----------



## CHEWY (Dec 13, 2011)

ssssmithy said:


> a pic of my favouite little sydney adder




Anyone remember the movie tremors?


----------



## outbackstorm (Dec 14, 2011)

I know he is not a captive but a nice little spotted black that I caught in town and released out of town. It sure is a good feeling releasing a snake miles up the bush where it won't run into people again!


----------



## dottyback (Dec 14, 2011)

my albino..


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 15, 2011)

Very nice dottyback. He is very similar to my boy. Is yours a yearling? Or same age as mine coming up 2 years?

Do you have a pair of albinos or is the other a het?


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 15, 2011)

nice adder dottyback!

and an eb from me to add


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 24, 2011)

Have a great holiday season guys.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey guys, quick question....... The albino death adders (mine included) what are people's thoughts on the subspecies? Praelongus or Rugosus? On another forum a couple of people said rugosus, however; they were sold to me as praelongus?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 27, 2011)

_Acanthophis _taxonomy is richly debated and as yet, there are no definitive answers as to which species are valid and which are not. The only two that are considered "guaranteed" are _Acanthophis pyrrhus _and _Acanthophis wellsi_. Of course, both _Acanthophis antarcticus _and _Acanthophis praelongus_ are valid, but where they begin and where they end is hotly debated, especially throughout the top end (all southern Adders from ~Townsville through to Perth, inland to around Windorah are accepted as _A.antarcticus_). In a paper published about 8 years ago, it is suggested that _A.praelongus_ is restricted to FNQ, and the NT (and northern WA/NW QLD) _Acanthophis_ are made up of _A.rugosus_ and _A.hawkei_. One day someone will invest the time and energy into finally working out which species are valid and which aren't!


----------



## reptilesrkool (Dec 27, 2011)

albino adder i got off dottyback cheer`s mate

and the het maleView attachment 231336
View attachment 231337


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 27, 2011)

Jonno can you tell us how to tell praelongus and antarcticus apart? About the only species that i can't name from looking.



Jonno from ERD said:


> _Acanthophis _taxonomy is richly debated and as yet, there are no definitive answers as to which species are valid and which are not. The only two that are considered "guaranteed" are _Acanthophis pyrrhus _and _Acanthophis wellsi_. Of course, both _Acanthophis antarcticus _and _Acanthophis praelongus_ are valid, but where they begin and where they end is hotly debated, especially throughout the top end (all southern Adders from ~Townsville through to Perth, inland to around Windorah are accepted as _A.antarcticus_). In a paper published about 8 years ago, it is suggested that _A.praelongus_ is restricted to FNQ, and the NT (and northern WA/NW QLD) _Acanthophis_ are made up of _A.rugosus_ and _A.hawkei_. One day someone will invest the time and energy into finally working out which species are valid and which aren't!


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 27, 2011)

heres a pic to add to the thread, probably the nicest roughie ive seen so far.. heaps pretty with no attitude either


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 27, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Hoplophile (Dec 27, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Jonno can you tell us how to tell praelongus and antarcticus apart? About the only species that i can't name from looking.



_A.praelongus_ are supposed to have more keeled scales but that's not very helpful when you look at the extremes of the ranges of these "species". The former curator of herpetology, John Coventry, once said to me that he doubted that they were valid species, but merely geographic variants. Specimens from different parts of their range and even different habitats from close localities can look very different. The death adders are a highly variable group that may or may not be represented by many more recognised species...or they may just be a variable species that occupies lots of different habitats. I'll wait until a proper scientific review is done by a recognised taxonomist before I'll be recognising any more Australian species other than _antarcticus, praelongus, pyrrhus_ and _wellsi_. That doesn't mean there aren't others - I'd just like to see the science and not shonky amateur taxonomy.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes i was about to bring up the floodplain and woodlands phases to see where they fit in the mix... 



Hoplophile said:


> _A.praelongus_ are supposed to have more keeled scales but that's not very helpful when you look at the extremes of the ranges of these "species". The former curator of herpetology, John Coventry, once said to me that he doubted that they were valid species, but merely geographic variants. Specimens from different parts of their range and even different habitats from close localities can look very different. The death adders are a highly variable group that may or may not be represented by many more recognised species...or they may just be a variable species that occupies lots of different habitats. I'll wait until a proper scientific review is done by a recognised taxonomist before I'll be recognising any more Australian species other than _antarcticus, praelongus, pyrrhus_ and _wellsi_. That doesn't mean there aren't others - I'd just like to see the science and not shonky amateur taxonomy.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 29, 2011)

A few of the fast growing Mulgas. Now in 4 footers. Very hard to get them to sit still, especially when they think food's about!


----------



## Hoplophile (Jan 2, 2012)

A bit of video of a nice Eastern Brown I found in the Grampians National Park a couple of years ago.

Eastern Brown Snake in Grampians National Park, Australia. - YouTube


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## getarealdog (Jan 10, 2012)

1 of my "boarders" with a bit of nose rub from life in a cage. She is now "leasing" an outdoor pit & should clear up fully in time. She is the mother of the hatchlings on page 116 of which I have 2 in an outdoor "tub".


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful specimen mate, hopefully time in the pit helps her heal up nicely.

Those pits really did turn out great, I bet you're stoked with them.


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 10, 2012)

Some common Tiger feeding pictures-enjoy!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 10, 2012)

They do look "common" Nigel, better give them to me so you can get some more upmarket ones, especially that brown banded one....how common!

Nice landscaping, mate, love the use of all those natives!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 10, 2012)

I took these pics of the tiger that had the surgery, hes going to have a crooked smile but the good news is, he's eaten 2 pinkies. .
View attachment 233269


Love your common tigers Nigel, specially the light one.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jan 10, 2012)

That looks bloody sore. Congrats on getting him to eat though.


----------



## r3ptilian (Jan 10, 2012)

Good job Baz, Nigel those Tigers are superb. Do you know if Mike bred the unbanded girl before you took her in? I missed out on some juvies last year:cry:


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 10, 2012)

SamNabz-Those pits really did turn out great, I bet you're stoked with them.-----Yeah like to house them in this type of set-up rather than your regular cage. I think they all enjoy the extra space & natural elements that they have to deal with out there, I know I enjoy watching them. Big plus no electricity needed!
imported_Varanus-They do look "common" Nigel, better give them to me so you can get some more upmarket ones, especially that brown banded one....how common!-----HA HA!
ssssnakeman-Love your common tigers Nigel, specially the light one.----Me too! pity he's a "boarder", but he has been copulating with the unbanded female above & the dark coloured female in the pic with him so hopefully some offspring will be retained for "services rendered"! PS hey Baz could have a "recovery pit" for those snakes needing some R n R!



r3ptilian said:


> Good job Baz, Nigel those Tigers are superb. Do you know if Mike bred the unbanded girl before you took her in? I missed out on some juvies last year:cry:


---Got my juvies off Mike January 2010 so my 2 are just over 2years of age, think he got rid of her shortly after, to the best of my knowledge she hasn't had any young since.

U mean this 1 imported_varanus?







& for you ssssnakeman!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 10, 2012)

He is a stunner Nigel,
Im thinking of pinching your idea as i have a heap of backyard not being used.
Just got to find the time and motivation.
They would be great recovery pits for other wildlife to.


----------



## r3ptilian (Jan 10, 2012)

---Got my juvies off Mike January 2010 so my 2 are just over 2years of age, think he got rid of her shortly after, to the best of my knowledge she hasn't had any young since.

Oh ok, I thought the "Boarder" was Mikes. Well if you get any juvies this year I am keen for a couple.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep! I'll take ssssnakeman's as well, as that's starting to look "common" also!!


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 11, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Yep! I'll take ssssnakeman's as well, as that's starting to look "common" also!!


If that's not a neglected snake then I don't know what is! Needs to be relocated to---let me see---MY PLACE! ha ha.

Will catch up at the expo Baz.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 11, 2012)

Found this early this morning while looking for Tigers. Right beside the road and creek.

Fat as, i don't know if it is just bloating ( or too many frogs) or if it was gravid, but you would struggle to put a hand around it. About 90cms long.


----------



## XKiller (Jan 12, 2012)

GSXR was it dead? looks like its missing an eye, 

New addition kingy,






Tiger.


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 12, 2012)

They are awsome shane!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 13, 2012)

Unfortunately it was dead


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice addition Shane-o, that kingy is a cracker mate!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 13, 2012)

Took some pics of this little guy today

View attachment 233686
View attachment 233684
View attachment 233685


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 13, 2012)

he is real blue!


----------



## XKiller (Jan 13, 2012)

Cheers,
A cupple more


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 13, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Took some pics of this little guy today



Is that...frankinsnake (the one with the broken lower jaw/stitches)? Looking great!


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 13, 2012)

Had a rare opportunity today with all 4 "tennants" out together.


----------



## Chanzey (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow those enclosures look really awesome! well done.

Edit: How do you go about weeding them?


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 13, 2012)

These Westerns going at it for a couple of hours this afternoon.














Chanzey said:


> Wow those enclosures look really awesome! well done.
> 
> Edit: How do you go about weeding them?



Just pull them out.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 14, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Is that...frankinsnake (the one with the broken lower jaw/stitches)? Looking great!



No, this is a different snake Richard, Stitch will never have a perfect smile like that one.


----------



## XKiller (Jan 14, 2012)

Tho's westerns are awesome Getarealdog! Nice enclosures to,


----------



## grizz (Jan 28, 2012)

Needed to clean out a couple this morning before beer o'clock!


The rbbs is a newy, I'll get some better photos at a later date.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

this


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 1, 2012)

My money's on Slatey Grey, steve.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> this pic was taken by a relative at there house in mt isa of a mulga eating a green tree frog .....lucky for this snake they fell in love with it and decided to let it live there...:lol:
> 
> 
> View attachment 236568
> ...



Lol, that's a slatey grey. It's suprising how many people mistake the two.


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 1, 2012)

thats what i was thinking huh? were is the mulga lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

lol is to


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 1, 2012)

This copperhead was injured and had an open wound on its side when i got to it. 
It healed up well, and went for a swim when i released it

.View attachment 236571
View attachment 236572


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 1, 2012)

May as well put this one here too.


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm guessing that's a pink tongue?


----------



## wizz (Feb 2, 2012)

pic of my top end mulga very happy


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 2, 2012)

CHEWY said:


> I'm guessing that's a pink tongue?




Jungle


----------



## baxtor (Feb 3, 2012)

Some newly arrived spotted blacks.


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 3, 2012)

They look big, fat and healthy.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 3, 2012)

They do look fine baxtor


----------



## baxtor (Feb 3, 2012)

Most of them are big and fat. A couple vacated the egg sooner than I would have liked and left a bit of yolk go to waste but they are all healthy and full of bluff already.
These hatchies are from blue belly mum and are bigger than those from my spotted female but they also are fit and healthy.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2012)

awesome baxtor they look great


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful Copperhead from the Mornington peninsula



aView attachment 237067


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 6, 2012)

Lots of fantastic elapids, everyone! Great stuff! I'm loving those outdoor Tiger cages, getarealdog, and the animals themselves are great!

I don't get on the forums too much these days, but I just found some discussion in this thread about the albino Northern Death Adders about which 'species' they are.

I don't claim to be an expert on Death Adder taxonomy or phylogeny, and there's certainly no consensus on the topic anyway. I call them praelongus not because I'm making any bold taxonomic statement, but because the most universally accepted taxonomy considers them to be praelongus (check any mainstream Australian herp book, and according to it, the albinoes are pralongus, based on morphology and distribution). I sell them as praelongus because according to the licensing system that's what they fall under.

If at some point in the future Death Adders are universally split into a hundred species and everyone accepts them, I'm quite happy to call them whatever name fits them best, but the label isn't all that important to me, especially since just about every Death Adder race/locality/morph/individual seems to have its name argued and changed every few weeks  In terms of locality, I'm obviously not going to give out anything too specific, but if you get a typical Acanthophis distribution map, look at the area of the Northern Territory shaded for 'praelongus' (as defined by all the mainstream books, licensing departments, etc.) and stick your finger in the middle of it you're not especially far off.

If anyone wants to check their DNA I'm very happy to give sloughs or scale clippings. Maybe it's a long shot, but people seem to like doing Acanthophis DNA studies and it would be cool to have the albinoes looked at. A lot of NT 'praelongus' (in the traditional sense) seem to come up as more closely related to stuff from thousands of km away, even PNG than Acanthophis living over the hill or on the other side of the river, or so they say. I quietly suspect that if nuclear DNA was used rather than mitochondrial DNA the results would be totally different, but that's another story! :lol:

I've become pretty good at accidentally destroying cameras, but I have a new one due to arrive any day and will photograph some albinoes in the near future. I'm really excited about this year's pairings, it's the first year I've had second generation albinoes to pair up, so I've had more choice of animals to choose from (my selected holdbacks rather than just the few originals) and have had a go at matching them. There should be some absolute rippers born in a few months!


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 6, 2012)

Good on you Sdaji keep up the good work. Any chance of breeding some cold tolerant albino's so they can get outside too lol! Anybody bred from Sdaji's first lot of albino's that he sold?


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 7, 2012)

Hah! I'll let you know when I have cold tolerant ones.

Actually, I wouldn't be all that surprised if you could keep them outside as long as you set the enclosure up in a clever way. They're surprisingly cold tolerant. I haven't told too many people this, but when the very first albinoes were just a couple of months old, in a Melbourne winter, I accidentally unplugged their thermostat and they had no heat for about five weeks. They started being less keen to feed but did keep eating and growing. They were sitting at room temperature (about 10-12 degrees overnight, mid teens during the day, sometimes probably as high as 18-20). That was when they were just little babies. Once I realised and plugged the thermostat back in they returned to feeding enthusiastically like normal and digesting meals faster, but I was amazed they'd been able to carry on without supplemental heat. The adults still lure for food during winter when being cooled hard. I wouldn't be at all surprised if the adults could live outside. I'm not sure if I'd stick pink-eyed animals outside where they'd be using the sun as a heat source though.

The first albinoes I sold will now be about 20 months old. If people have really pushed them hard they might have gravid ones. I know a few people who have paired them this season are hoping! Exciting times


----------



## Sissy (Feb 7, 2012)

sooo pretty..


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 7, 2012)

Here is a video of a lowland copperhead caught and released in Main Ridge Victoria.

[video=youtube;S0gnaGfOZ6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0gnaGfOZ6o[/video]


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 7, 2012)

Sdaji said:


> Actually, I wouldn't be all that surprised if you could keep them outside as long as you set the enclosure up in a clever way. They're surprisingly cold tolerant. I haven't told too many people this, but when the very first albinoes were just a couple of months old, in a Melbourne winter, I accidentally unplugged their thermostat and they had no heat for about five weeks. They started being less keen to feed but did keep eating and growing. They were sitting at room temperature (about 10-12 degrees overnight, mid teens during the day, sometimes probably as high as 18-20). That was when they were just little babies. Once I realised and plugged the thermostat back in they returned to feeding enthusiastically like normal and digesting meals faster, but I was amazed they'd been able to carry on without supplemental heat. The adults still lure for food during winter when being cooled hard. I wouldn't be at all surprised if the adults could live outside. I'm not sure if I'd stick pink-eyed animals outside where they'd be using the sun as a heat source though



Sounds like a outdoor adder enclosure could be my next project.


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Sammy555j (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a pic of a tiger snake, I just have to find it


----------



## slither (Feb 11, 2012)

*some more of my snakes*


----------



## grizz (Feb 11, 2012)

Had some out through the week, the smaller red belly (2nd pic) had been off the tucker for a while but is eating well now and getting some condition on.


----------



## skunk (Feb 11, 2012)

sdaji if i look into your eyes will u give me an adder ?


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 12, 2012)

Some newbies Speckled Browns. My first Pseudonaja, 7wks old, small but have them feeding on fish till big enough to take scented pinky's. Thought the "non speckled's" were trippy, does anyone know if they remain like this till adulthood?


----------



## eipper (Feb 12, 2012)

they will darken slightly but usually stay that way as adults


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2012)

getarealdog said:


> Some newbies Speckled Browns. My first Pseudonaja, 7wks old, small but have them feeding on fish till big enough to take scented pinky's. Thought the "non speckled's" were trippy, does anyone know if they remain like this till adulthood?



are they they ones on herptrader ?






try'd posting this on another thread but went in this box ........owell


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> are they they ones on herptrader ?
> 
> YEP.
> 
> From Mike Alexander, unbanded"s now 2yr old.


----------



## baxtor (Feb 13, 2012)

getarealdog said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > are they they ones on herptrader ?
> ...


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice baxtor, pair? Don't know what mine are, got "mum" here boarding at the moment & has been mated on a lot of occasions so fingers crossed she's gravid.


----------



## blakehose (Feb 13, 2012)

I love the look of that 'Silver' animal Baxtor and as always Nigel, your animals are top notch!


----------



## baxtor (Feb 13, 2012)

getarealdog said:


> Nice baxtor, pair? Don't know what mine are, got "mum" here boarding at the moment & has been mated on a lot of occasions so fingers crossed she's gravid.



Think so Nigel, haven't been probed but going by tail shape I reckon silver is a definite female and gold is a male.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 14, 2012)

I took these this morning  In the flesh the variation is more striking than in the pictures, but it'll still come across. I took about eight into the sun to show someone the other day, even I was amazed to see how different they all were from each other.

As I said a few days ago, this season is so exciting because I've been able to choose which animals to pair up rather than just putting the few adults I had together. The big pale girl at the bottom of all these pictures is gravid, I paired her with a pale male (I think I put pictures of him up maybe a year or so ago in this thread). When people see them in the flesh that pale girl is very popular, and I really like her too, but overall I think I most like the really yellow and orange ones. They're all pretty cool!

Gravid pale girl, dark red girl, and a, um, yellowish? male. The big pale girl is pretty decent sized Adder. An aunty of the original albinoes is now over 1m in length, and it looks like some of the albinoes will end up around that size too!







Here are the same animals with a het for comparison. It's late in the season but the male actually got excited about being in with a few girls and started courting them :lol: The big girl is already gravid and I'm not wanting babies from the other two this season, so I had to separate them pretty quickly, just in case :lol:











Same pale girl with some young males (two on the right) and a young female (on the left - coming up for a slough, she's a stunner when not sloughing).


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 15, 2012)

few recent pics to add...


----------



## Poggle (Feb 15, 2012)

sdaji, i am looking to focus and get started on adders. Do you have any pics of set ups at al??


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 15, 2012)

Poggle said:


> sdaji, i am looking to focus and get started on adders. Do you have any pics of set ups at al??



No pictures, but my Adders are kept in very basic setups. All are in plastic tubs. Babies in very small ones, large adults in Starmaid tubs, and things in between go in tubs of size in between. Paper towel substrate for babies, slightly moistened every few days, nothing else (no, no water bowl). After a year or two they get Breeders Choice substrate and a water bowl. The tubs go in racks. Very basic, very easy, works well.

Oh, and I don't recommend copying my method of keeping babies. Not that I think it's bad, but it's a bit unusual (especially the bit about not having a water bowl) and if you have trouble after I recommend it I'll get blamed  Go with whatever someone else says 

Adders are awesome (even non albino ones), they're very easy and convenient to look after. Great choice, good luck!


----------



## cwebb (Feb 15, 2012)

Sdaji said:


> No pictures, but my Adders are kept in very basic setups. All are in plastic tubs. Babies in very small ones, large adults in Starmaid tubs, and things in between go in tubs of size in between. Paper towel substrate for babies, slightly moistened every few days, nothing else (no, no water bowl). After a year or two they get Breeders Choice substrate and a water bowl. The tubs go in racks. Very basic, very easy, works well.
> 
> Oh, and I don't recommend copying my method of keeping babies. Not that I think it's bad, but it's a bit unusual (especially the bit about not having a water bowl) and if you have trouble after I recommend it I'll get blamed  Go with whatever someone else says
> 
> Adders are awesome (even non albino ones), they're very easy and convenient to look after. Great choice, good luck!



hey just curious, how often do you offer water?


----------



## Poggle (Feb 15, 2012)

Sdaji said:


> No pictures, but my Adders are kept in very basic setups. All are in plastic tubs. Babies in very small ones, large adults in Starmaid tubs, and things in between go in tubs of size in between. Paper towel substrate for babies, slightly moistened every few days, nothing else (no, no water bowl). After a year or two they get Breeders Choice substrate and a water bowl. The tubs go in racks. Very basic, very easy, works well.
> 
> Oh, and I don't recommend copying my method of keeping babies. Not that I think it's bad, but it's a bit unusual (especially the bit about not having a water bowl) and if you have trouble after I recommend it I'll get blamed  Go with whatever someone else says
> 
> Adders are awesome (even non albino ones), they're very easy and convenient to look after. Great choice, good luck!



Yes my favourite breed of snake. After spending time relocating them from the wild previously and now finally convincing the wife to let me keep my own elapids... Thats the plan, adders and aonly adders, to begin with. Thanks for your advice and help.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice RBB, ssssmithy, 

How old and what length?


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 15, 2012)

cwebb said:


> hey just curious, how often do you offer water?



I pour a bit of water in, the paper towel gets moist and I end up with a bit of condensation on the sides. I then leave it until the water dries up, and within a day or two pour more water in.


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 15, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Nice RBB, ssssmithy,
> 
> How old and what length?


ta mate, about 5years old and id say around 4.5foot maybe a tad longer.


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 15, 2012)

Sdaji said:


> I pour a bit of water in, the paper towel gets moist and I end up with a bit of condensation on the sides. I then leave it until the water dries up, and within a day or two pour more water in.



I have water bowls but have never caught them drinking, yet if I place their heads in the bowl they drink like they have never had water for a long time-go figure.


----------



## XKiller (Feb 16, 2012)

Afew pic's,

Guttatus,










Antarcticus,


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 16, 2012)

Just an alternative view, I always supply fresh water in shallow bowls to all my adders of any size. Over the years I've seen Dajarras, Common (SA and NSW forms), Deserts, Barkly's, and Northerns all drink just like any other snake species - particularly after it has been replaced and is fresh. Not sure where the "adders don't drink standing water" comes from. I must get around to doing some video of it.


----------



## Hopper (Feb 16, 2012)

Rough Scaled Snake Pair.


----------



## Fang101 (Feb 16, 2012)

Suta suta (curl snake) by Fang101, on Flickr




Brachyurophis australis by Fang101, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 16, 2012)

That is hot man!


----------



## zack13 (Feb 16, 2012)

Mr.James said:


> That is hot man!



That right there is a good enough reason for me to finally get off my but and get my ven license. Such a awesome snake.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 16, 2012)

Hoplophile said:


> Just an alternative view, I always supply fresh water in shallow bowls to all my adders of any size. Over the years I've seen Dajarras, Common (SA and NSW forms), Deserts, Barkly's, and Northerns all drink just like any other snake species - particularly after it has been replaced and is fresh. Not sure where the "adders don't drink standing water" comes from. I must get around to doing some video of it.



They certainly do drink standing water, I don't think anyone has said otherwise. I used to keep my youngsters with little water bowls rather than moist substrate, and I still keep my adults with water bowls and dry substrate. I don't really know why, but for me the babies seem to do better without a water bowl. I wouldn't ever suggest to anyone else that taking the water bowl away is a good idea though.

Adders don't move around as much as just about any other Australian snake, so they won't wander over and drink out of a bowl as often, but if they get thirsty enough they'll do it. I've waited until my large Adders are settled then put a piece of string across them or a bit of flour so I tell when they've moved. Sometimes they won't move for over a month if I don't feed or disturb them. Obviously I'm not suggesting you don't need to give them water more than once per month, but it's interesting that sometimes they won't bother going over to get it for that long. If you sprinkle water around them they'll often have a drink even though they wouldn't have bothered for another few weeks if it meant crawling all the way to the water bowl! :lol: Lazy slugs :lol:


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 16, 2012)

Sdaji said:


> Adders don't move around as much as just about any other Australian snake...



They certainly don't. A sit and wait predator _par excellance_. A study over 20 years ago of a radio telemetered death adder in SA showed that it stayed under the one shrub for over six weeks without moving. They'll move pretty quickly when you try to pat them though.....:shock:


----------



## eipper (Feb 16, 2012)

You are forgetting dew John they don't have to move to get a drink in the wild.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 17, 2012)

This tigersnake was in a school ground yesterday. Beautiful colours on it to


----------



## Nodrog (Feb 17, 2012)

My baby spotted black(Pseudechis guttatus)



My common tiger (_Notechis scutatus) while in Melbourne on monday my Female Tiger gave birth and squashed all but this little guy i was so devastated..._


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 17, 2012)

That's a ripper Baz.


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 19, 2012)

Lifted their hide & thought they looked like Corn Snakes lol!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 19, 2012)

getarealdog said:


> Lifted their hide & thought they looked like Corn Snakes lol!



Definately Corn snakes, Nigel! Best to let me take all of them off your hands, for proper umm.....disposal. Oh... and any others that might be lurking about your place!!

Looking very nice, mate!


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 19, 2012)

Camooweal Male, 1 of uncle Roy's breeding from 2010. Would'nt keep still so fed him a rat


----------



## XKiller (Feb 23, 2012)

Some Dajarra's.


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 26, 2012)

Me (the landlord) wasn't happy with 1 of the boarders 2day, made a mess in her accommodation & had these 7 wigglers overnight.LOL! 

On a serious note stupid me was taking advantage of the good weather at the moment & so was keeping the girls outside instead of bringing them in as now is the time they start dropping. Spotted a slug at 6.30 this morning & then a wiggler, caught all snakes up, mum in tub inside, other female also inside, & males put back into pit. Done me "man v wild" thing in the pit & found another 6 hatcho's. Mum is 12years plus & so far had 7live, 1stillborn & 8 "slugs". She's still got more to come? Not bad for a elderly girl. The owner of these is pretty stoked as he knows she is getting on in age. Will check the pit constantly for any hatcho's I may have of missed.

Dad





Mum














Cleaning & feeding time for 1 of my favourites, a male Kangaroo Island Black Tiger


----------



## Leasdraco (Feb 26, 2012)

Stunning animal!


----------



## reptalica (Feb 26, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> This tigersnake was in a school ground yesterday. Beautiful colours on it to
> View attachment 238804



What part of town did u find this one Baz???


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats, Uncle Nigel! Should be some real stunners there if Dad's anything to go by!!


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 26, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Congrats, Uncle Nigel! Should be some real stunners there if Dad's anything to go by!!



Yeah Richard, the owner wants to hang on to them to see what they turn out like.


----------



## slither (Mar 1, 2012)

View attachment 240853
View attachment 240854
View attachment 240855
View attachment 240856
View attachment 240857


----------



## Poggle (Mar 2, 2012)

slither said:


> View attachment 240853
> View attachment 240854
> View attachment 240855
> View attachment 240856
> View attachment 240857



Fail... sorry man not working.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice Golden Crown Chewy! 
I find they can be slightly dificult to photograph, this is a nice photo though.


----------



## slither (Mar 2, 2012)

*some of my adders*


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 3, 2012)

getarealdog said:


> Yeah Richard, the owner wants to hang on to them to see what they turn out like.



All but 1 boarder gone back to owner, but I get the job of looking after the buds, let the games begin.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 4, 2012)

A few from today of my ever growing girl.


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice there imported_varanus

Yearling eastern





I Spy Eastern Tiger





Boarders are now gone, spare pit, trio of Tassie Tigers




















Got no idea what the climbing of plants is all about.


----------



## r3ptilian (Mar 4, 2012)

That last Tiger is awesome. Love the black head


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 4, 2012)

View attachment 241382
View attachment 241383
View attachment 241384

Big feed or the little girl today


----------



## getarealdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Good shots there Baz, she ready for breeding this year?


----------



## Poggle (Mar 5, 2012)

beautiful bazza


----------



## Nodrog (Mar 5, 2012)

my newest additions
Male Coastal Taipan (Oxyuranus scutellatus)




Female Coastal Taipan (Oxyuranus scutellatus)


----------



## Poggle (Mar 5, 2012)

No Nodrog. They settling in nicely?


----------



## Nodrog (Mar 6, 2012)

They are doing great female still alittle un easy but male great he took a fuzzy rat already....


----------



## Poggle (Mar 6, 2012)

Nodrog said:


> They are doing great female still alittle un easy but male great he took a fuzzy rat already....



Typical female  (Flame to come) hehe


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 6, 2012)

Darwin Mulga male, 16mths and just over the 1200mm mark.


----------



## Nodrog (Mar 6, 2012)

That is sweet Imported their next on my list...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 7, 2012)

Great looking snake IV, do you use substraight?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Baz! Only for younger animals (paper towel), but have never found it necessary once I move them into the larger poly cages. Makes it easier, quicker and safer to clean, just "spray and wipe"!


----------



## Nodrog (Mar 7, 2012)

what cages do you use IV?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 7, 2012)

Vision cages (from "Slitherin"), bit exy, but last a lifetime, light weight and low maintenance. here's a pic.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 7, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Thanks Baz! Only for younger animals (paper towel), but have never found it necessary once I move them into the larger poly cages. Makes it easier, quicker and safer to clean, just "spray and wipe"!



Spray and Wipe ??? That easy huh????


----------



## Hoplophile (Mar 7, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Vision cages (from "Slitherin"), bit exy, but last a lifetime, light weight and low maintenance. here's a pic.



If anyone wants some of these cages, pm me. I have a number, some brand new, some slight used but in new condition.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Haven't posted here for a while.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice mulga, what's the local on that one, Elapidae, looks like a darker Kimberley animal?


----------



## Elapidae1 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm fairly sure it's from North of Perth, Gingin area But I will double check tomorrow.

Nope the Gingin one was the one I didn't photograph. Apparently this is from the Pilbara somewhere But was imported back into Perth from the Eastern states.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 9, 2012)

My male adder finally ate an adult
Mouse after his time off food with the ladies!


----------



## grizz (Mar 14, 2012)

*Rbbs*

I posted this elsewhere but I wanna put it here too!


----------



## baxtor (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks good Grizz. 
That cup hook worries me though, I've seen some horrible happenings because of little insignificant things.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice little shot of his fang during chow time...

View attachment 243146


Male Wellsi


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 18, 2012)

ah haaaa so this is where all the "cool" reps hang out PMSL.... Dohhhh thats what the search function is forrrr :facepalm:
great pics every-one


----------



## grizz (Mar 18, 2012)

baxtor said:


> Looks good Grizz.
> That cup hook worries me though, I've seen some horrible happenings because of little insignificant things.



Yeah Baxtor, that's why I removed the cup!


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 18, 2012)

How old is your red grizz?


----------



## Poggle (Mar 18, 2012)

View attachment 243287


Moast dangerous elapid


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 19, 2012)

My Coastal Tai












Yeah, I know, I know, but someone had to do it


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 19, 2012)

Bahahahaha!


----------



## nico77 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 22, 2012)

Another wild copperhead goes free.
View attachment 243781


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 23, 2012)

What a beautiful snake, they are my second favourite Elapid, so beautiful


----------



## grizz (Mar 23, 2012)

Mr.James said:


> How old is your red grizz?


4 maybe 5, can't remember!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 24, 2012)

Two copperheads, same locality.
View attachment 244198


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Half way through


----------



## Poggle (Mar 25, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> Half way through



what a good girl


----------



## Kurama (Mar 26, 2012)

*Tiger.*


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 26, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> Half way through



Yay! I love baby Death Adders.


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 27, 2012)

SnakeyTroy said:


> Yay! I love baby Death Adders.



I know, I forgot how awesome they really are!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 27, 2012)

Gorgeous little Babies  What a clever Mum


----------



## Poggle (Mar 27, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> Gorgeous little Babies  What a clever Mum



another elapid i would recommend for you moon along with RBB


----------



## Nodrog (Mar 28, 2012)

Some of my little babies


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 29, 2012)

Another Mulga, smashing a rat!


----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice RBB boy removed from a yard.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 5, 2012)

r3ptilian said:


> Nice RBB boy removed from a yard.



They are so stunning. If I was ever game enough to own venomous snakes, I would definitely keep one of these.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Apr 5, 2012)

Now that is what I call a true rbb. Nice photo r3ptilian


----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 5, 2012)

Xtreme_Reptiles said:


> Now that is what I call a true rbb. Nice photo r3ptilian



Thanks X_R, he was an absolute dream to deal with. He had the most vibrant crimson red belly I have seen in quite a while, and as always the computer just cant quite show its true colour.


----------



## Poggle (Apr 6, 2012)

another RBB


----------



## blakehose (Apr 7, 2012)

Overcast, cool, occasional ray of sun =


----------



## reptilesrkool (Apr 7, 2012)

my pair albino and 100% het adder`s


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Apr 7, 2012)

*Pics taken by Barry Kiepe of Ozzie images*


one of my colletts


----------



## blakehose (Apr 8, 2012)

Cracker of a Collettes you've got mate!


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks she's the one with 
me in latest S&T mag


----------



## gozz (Apr 8, 2012)

nice little wellsi i bred


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow, that's nice gozz... got some awesome banding


----------



## gozz (Apr 8, 2012)

I hope your's are going well...? 
they are hardy as now....


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah really good mate. Wouldn't part with them for anything.

I'll update some photos when they shed.


----------



## baxtor (Apr 8, 2012)

A few shots of one of my spotted black hatchies. He's the only one that would sit still for a bit.


----------



## blakehose (Apr 8, 2012)

Great looking little spotted Bax


----------



## getarealdog (Apr 8, 2012)

baxtor said:


> A few shots of one of my spotted black hatchies. He's the only one that would sit still for a bit.



I should of got that 1 Steve instead of the wigglers I got off you lol!

Learnt a lesson 2day put lid back on tub then answer phone, this guy decided to help himself to some chicken wings.


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is one of my northern adders....... possibly gravid to my albino boy.


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Is that a het Jay?


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Nope  my het girls aren't gravid


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah the spotteds look good baxtor.......


----------



## baxtor (Apr 12, 2012)

Thought it was about time this little copperhead made it's debut. I really like the changing tone from front to back. Was a problem feeder for first year but is excellent now.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 12, 2012)

i want a devis banded snake


----------



## yeldarb (Apr 12, 2012)

baxtor said:


> Thought it was about time this little copperhead made it's debut. I really like the changing tone from front to back. Was a problem feeder for first year but is excellent now.



Nice snake Steve, looks a little different to others I have seen.


----------



## No-two (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## getarealdog (Apr 30, 2012)

Spotted Black from Baxtor





Kangaroo Island Black Tiger from Venom Supplies





This seasons Eastern Tiger, powering along with the food.


----------



## XKiller (May 2, 2012)

That little eastern tiger is beautiful, 

Few recent pics

Female guttata





Bub taz tiger,


----------



## moosenoose (May 2, 2012)

That Kangaroo Tiger is going to be a stunner!! 

And I've got a very soft spot for the Tassie Tigers (that one is a real cutie also!) 

This is my girl (can't recall in the thousands of posts this thread has had if I'd posted it before :lol


----------



## getarealdog (May 2, 2012)

ShaneWright-nice pics & that Tassie "Gold" is only going to get better with age.
VenomOOse-luv the Tassie.

Another Kangaroo Island Tiger Snake of mine, got from Uncle Roy Pails.


----------



## kr0nick (May 2, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Beautiful Copperhead from the Mornington peninsula
> 
> 
> 
> aView attachment 237067


HA Old viper keeper. I could watch that guy dribble on to his snakes all day. And man I would love A green mamba.


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 3, 2012)

Nice guttata, Shane.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 3, 2012)

That Guttata is absolutely beautiful  I have not seen one before, running off to google them now .... Thanks for posting all the pics Guys, there are some stunning snakes here


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 3, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> That Guttata is absolutely beautiful  I have not seen one before, running off to google them now .... Thanks for posting all the pics Guys, there are some stunning snakes here



I can see some vens in your not too distant future, Crystal!


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 3, 2012)

I am absolutely in love with them  I am having a terrible time trying to convince my Best Half though  lol I just discovered their common name is a speckled Brown, they are so darn pretty  .... Still love the Collette's though heh heh heh


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 3, 2012)

guttata would probably be my favorite out of all the Pseudonajas. They are very nice.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 3, 2012)

tassie tigers


----------



## gozz (May 3, 2012)

heres one starting to get some color


----------



## waruikazi (May 3, 2012)

gozz said:


> heres one starting to get some color



What's that on it's head? It could be losing pigment... Looks like calico morph! OMG callico wellsi ORSM!!!


----------



## gozz (May 3, 2012)

it may be my mates gizzem!! when i opened the tub he made a funny noise.....


----------



## r3ptilian (May 3, 2012)

I can see why Gozz.


gozz said:


> it may be my mates gizzem!! when i opened the tub he made a funny noise.....


----------



## slither (May 3, 2012)

nice tigers shane


----------



## r3ptilian (May 10, 2012)

Not sure if I've posted these pics b4.


----------



## getarealdog (May 10, 2012)

Never get sick of looking at Tiger pics r3ptilian.


----------



## r3ptilian (May 13, 2012)

getarealdog said:


> Never get sick of looking at Tiger pics r3ptilian.



A few Tassie tigers for ya getarealdog


----------



## getarealdog (May 13, 2012)

Big Tease lol!


----------



## r3ptilian (May 13, 2012)

getarealdog said:


> Big Tease lol!



I know, I just wish the ex missus didn't wipe the pics of my trip to Chappell Island. I could have made you cry lol.


----------



## junglepython2 (May 13, 2012)

Stunning tigers fella's. Here's one of mine.


----------



## r3ptilian (May 13, 2012)

Very nice Jp2.


----------



## getarealdog (May 14, 2012)

Come to Daddy-thank god for glass


----------



## kr0nick (May 16, 2012)

Hi all
I saw A really wicked looking black Tiger snake browsing this thread the other night that was fully flared out and had A close up pic taken from below. If anyone recognizes this picture can they please point me in the direction of the owner. I want to ask if I can have it enlarged and hang it in my herp room. Sorry for the crap description lol but it seemed to be A stand out pic. I will be trolling through 201 pages now lol
Thanks


----------



## Trueblueboy (May 16, 2012)

never seen an inland taipan that orange and that's a stunning barkley death adder


----------



## Woomar (May 20, 2012)

Any one seen a baby Dajarra like this before ? CRAZY !!! Thought it was scaleless at first sight but it's not..... Any ideas as to what's going on here....


----------



## eipper (May 20, 2012)

Just typical dajarra adders woomar


----------



## getarealdog (May 20, 2012)

Nice adders woomar, here's my Chappell from Uncle Roy's breeding last year.


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 20, 2012)

That Chappells a beauty. If you can imagine the last 2/3rds being black you will get some idea of the westerns I was eluding to in another thread.

How much work is there in maintaing your pits compared to a standard enclosure with newspaper getarealdog?
Does it actually cut down the amount of work after initial set up?


----------



## getarealdog (May 20, 2012)

I guess a outdoor pit is never going to be as clean as a cage. I check all pits at least 5times a week & spot clean where needed. If time is lacking I'll tub the animals to feed them & then give the pit a bit of a clean, pull out turds, sheds, water & give the rocks & sides of pit a bit of a scrub. Also pull out the dead vegetation & give the ground a bit of a rake over. Now that all animals are inside (may-august, roofline of house blocks any sun to them) I'll give the pits a good "make-over" before the animals go back in. Never had any shedding issues or mite issues in the pits (maybe to cold for them to survive). I think it cuts down the time a fair bit but that may be because of multiple animals housed in them. Most of my adult tigers & rbb's (all juvies) are housed in tubs till the sun comes back to the pits. All males are now being cooled so maintenance for them is low, females to be cooled next month. I think it gets back to having a routine & sticking to it. Don't mine putting the time in for the sake of the animals, & the reward is observing them going about there business. Next plan is pits & tubs to be out the back so animals can have access to winter sun & I'll have no need to drag them inside. Yes I have no life! Cheers.


----------



## MrFireStorm (May 20, 2012)

Just thought I would throw in a pic of our newly acquired Tasmanian babies.

Toni & Daz


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 21, 2012)

So jealous of people with RBB's and Tigers, they are such stunning looking snakes and it's like they "pose" for the camera. I am also loving the Colletts snake, very nice looking snake.


----------



## MrFireStorm (May 23, 2012)

Toni_n_Daz said:


> Just thought I would throw in a pic of our newly acquired Tasmanian babies.
> 
> Toni & Daz



The mother of our 2 juvies. Absolutely stunning specimen.

Any jealous yet of our Tassie tigers?????? :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: 

Daz


----------



## ssssmithy (May 23, 2012)

a happy spotted black :lol:


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 23, 2012)

Toni_n_Daz said:


> The mother of our 2 juvies. Absolutely stunning specimen.
> 
> Any jealous yet of our Tassie tigers?????? :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol:
> 
> Daz



Thanks Daz,

Me for one!


----------



## slither (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 25, 2012)

Toni_n_Daz said:


> The mother of our 2 juvies. Absolutely stunning specimen.
> 
> Any jealous yet of our Tassie tigers?????? :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol:
> 
> Daz



Me for 2, so beautiful


----------



## XKiller (May 30, 2012)

cupple of pic's
one of my neonate tas tigers me and a mate did a shoot with last week.






neonate king is copperhead,





and one of my eastys


----------



## SamNabz (May 30, 2012)

Nice Shane-o. That Tassie Tiger is stunning mate, nice pic too.

Any more from that photo shoot?


----------



## XKiller (May 30, 2012)

There is pleny more, but there not elapids sorry so i wont upload them,
yeah the little tassie is nice, only photographed him becasue hes the only one i have that would sit still lol.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 31, 2012)

Your Tassie is very nice, do you have the sire and dam?


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just a few random pics of my tassie tigers and copperheads.


----------



## thals (Jun 1, 2012)

whiteblaze786 said:


> Just a few random pics of my tassie tigers and copperheads.


Those tigers are awesome! Quite envious here


----------



## r3ptilian (Jun 1, 2012)

One of my male Northerns and 2 Barkly juvies i bought from Junglepython2.


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## getarealdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Mt Gambier Tigers, from this




to these at a little over 3 months







this 1 wasn't happy


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice tigers!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 7, 2012)

Amazing tiger Nigel, how much for that one e in the third pic....pm me buddy:


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 8, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Amazing tiger Nigel, how much for that one e in the third pic....pm me buddy:




I'm with you Baz, I love that one. It's a cracker.


----------



## Woomar (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## myrtle05 (Jun 12, 2012)

These guys have lived together for year until one day....
At the end of the day everyone was OK. 
They now have seperate enclosures.





Mainland Tiger


Eastern Brown




Inland Taipan


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 12, 2012)

Mr.James said:


> View attachment 254508



stunning, just a question, i love rbb's and was wondering if the are ok as a first elapid and how toxic is the venom factor with these guys?


----------



## snakerelocation (Jun 12, 2012)

[stunning, just a question, i love rbb's and was wondering if the are ok as a first elapid and how toxic is the venom factor with these guys?[/QUOTE]

there hasnt been many fatalities from them, but highly neurotoxic- very painfull bite, needs to be treated asap, they can be very nervous when small, but settle in well as adults. proberly the best starter snake in the larger elapids.


----------



## eipper (Jun 13, 2012)

Rbb's do not have highly neurotoxic venom.


----------



## metalboy (Jun 13, 2012)

And theres only 1 recorded death from rrb
And it was a newborn baby
So ive heard


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah i thought rbb's didn't have highly neuro toxic venom, black snake venom does not work like that right? and i knew of one fatality of an infant in the 1800's, just would like some info from someone that has experience with them, i would like a pair down the track but need more detailed info on how toxic their venom is and its effects short and long term and recovery time from a bite for not missing too many days off work kinda thing. please

Cheers Mo



Woomar said:


>




and WOW very pretty!


----------



## eipper (Jun 15, 2012)

How long can you wait mo... There is an Elapid book out in coming months


----------



## slither (Jun 15, 2012)

wow really scott what is this elapid book called ? where will it be available ?.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jun 15, 2012)

Just picked up my first male tiger from venom supplies (thanks Nathan)...


----------



## jack (Jun 15, 2012)

eipper said:


> How long can you wait mo... There is an Elapid book out in coming months



care to expand on that Scott, pm perhaps?


----------



## thals (Jun 15, 2012)

eipper said:


> How long can you wait mo... There is an Elapid book out in coming months


Luke (Sturdy) was telling me about this book a few months back, great to hear it'll be out soon, definitely keen on a copy


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 17, 2012)

eipper said:


> How long can you wait mo... There is an Elapid book out in coming months



I'm in no rush, I still have a lot of research to do before I think about getting them, I'll check out the book, just let us know when its out and what the book is called please!

Cheers Mo


----------



## grizz (Jun 19, 2012)

*Tassie Tigers*

Got two Tassie Tigers on the weekend, not great pics but I will work on that later.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice little tigers mate.

My new boy I got today.


----------



## thals (Jun 23, 2012)

Some oldies.

A few different Northerns:









Dajarras:






And newies.

Northerns:


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 24, 2012)

Some nice adders there thals, I like the head on the one on your avatar.
Here's a pic of mine without the camo, its amazing the diference it makes.


----------



## XKiller (Jul 2, 2012)

young Kingy.


----------



## Jason.s (Jul 2, 2012)

nice photo shane!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 2, 2012)

View attachment 257709


----------



## Jason.s (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice photo ssssakeman, I tried geting a photo of mine doing that but he kept turning around the other way lol.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 5, 2012)

More Kingies feeding. First two are the male, others are female.


----------



## adelherper (Jul 5, 2012)

not sure is i posted these of my red belly but here they are again


----------



## saratoga (Jul 6, 2012)

Couple of old Copperhead shots I found in the files

Pygmy Copperhead _Austrelaps labialis_ Kangaroo Island, South Australia






Lowland Copperhead _Austrelaps superbus_ Sale, Victoria





Highland Copperhead _Austrelaps ramsayi_ Blue Mountains, NSW


----------



## adelherper (Jul 6, 2012)

Im looking for some copperheads if anyone no any for sale


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 6, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Couple of old Copperhead shots I found in the files
> 
> Pygmy Copperhead _Austrelaps labialis_ Kangaroo Island, South Australia



Very nice! Any idea how common these ( A. labialis) might be in the Adelaide Hills?


----------



## getarealdog (Jul 9, 2012)

2 tigers from a breeding last year.
This 1 around 850mm with "odd" markings on it,








This 1 around 1 metre,








Both snakes have a quiet nature unless of course if food is around. Come spring they will be both going outside into a pit.


----------



## saratoga (Jul 10, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Very nice! Any idea how common these ( A. labialis) might be in the Adelaide Hills?



No idea, never herped around Adelaide but I have seen a few on Kangaroo Island

Another shot of the Copperhead _Austrelaps ramsayi_ from the Blue Mountains, NSW.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 12, 2012)

Another couple of harmless banded grass snake photos


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 16, 2012)

Devil eyes


----------



## reptilesrkool (Jul 20, 2012)

2 of the 3 collett`s


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 20, 2012)

Just out of interest, are all adderes deadly? i love the look and patterns of them. do people handel them? are they aggressive or quite placid? also how small are they? they seem tiny in photos? do they get large? sorry for the multi question but im just interested. or if you can link me to an info rich website about them?? cheers
Toby


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

justdragons said:


> Just out of interest, are all adderes deadly? i love the look and patterns of them. do people handel them? are they aggressive or quite placid? also how small are they? they seem tiny in photos? do they get large? sorry for the multi question but im just interested. or if you can link me to an info rich website about them?? cheers
> Toby



yeah all death adders in Australia have strong enough venom in a bite to kill you, there very fast at striking and can not be free handled , if you do then your taking a very big risk .


----------



## mattG (Jul 24, 2012)

don't think I've posted these here b4


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 24, 2012)

Some pics iv taken over the last couple of weeks, still learning



View attachment 260097
View attachment 260098
View attachment 260099
View attachment 260100
View attachment 260101
View attachment 260102


----------



## ollie (Jul 24, 2012)

The eye of the tiger! Old George has put on some size since I last saw him, have to find a missus for him Baz.


----------



## saratoga (Jul 26, 2012)

A compilation of a few photos


----------



## Mo Deville (Jul 27, 2012)

r3ptilian said:


> Nice RBB boy removed from a yard.





 

 

 

i wonder how many people would be thinking "jeez i'd love to let this handsome boy spend one quik night with my female rbb" lol! very nice r3ptilian!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 27, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> i wonder how many people would be thinking "jeez i'd love to let this handsome boy spend one quik night with my female rbb" lol!



You'd have to get the timing right or she could end up as dinner! 

Very nice RBB and pics!!


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 28, 2012)

Of my recent litter of 100% het albino adders I have managed to get over half feeding already...... Pretty happy with that!

Here's a couple of pics from this mornings feeding.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 28, 2012)

They aren't half bad looking for muggles! Nice work Jay.


----------



## Umbral (Jul 28, 2012)

Didn't realise adders ate jelly babies.


----------



## adelherper (Aug 1, 2012)

anybody got king browns, collets or highlandcopperheads for sale


----------



## dragon170 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thought I would post a pic of my first elapid, sure it won't be my last


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2012)

dragon170 said:


> View attachment 261132
> 
> Thought I would post a pic of my first elapid, sure it won't be my last



nice spotted black


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 5, 2012)

Love the adders Jay! Have to get myself a couple soon. 

Here's a recent photo of my six month old RBBs.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 6, 2012)

Maybe we can do a swap then James...... RBBs are next on my list lol


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Aug 9, 2012)

My little stripy guy!


----------



## blakehose (Aug 9, 2012)

That's a nice little Tiger Whiteblaze


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 10, 2012)

My little one is growing fast.


----------



## Mo Deville (Aug 10, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> My little one is growing fast.



duude, that is soooo pretty!


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 14, 2012)

One of my inlands.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 14, 2012)

Definite calendar contender there! Awesome shot!


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 14, 2012)

Pseudo said:


> One of my inlands.


gee did you polish him?


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 15, 2012)

A few more critters..


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 15, 2012)

Pseudo said:


> A few more critters..


your a brilliant photographer what is your camera set up?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 16, 2012)

Garbage guts!


----------



## jase75 (Aug 16, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Garbage guts!



Wow. That is a stunning snake!!


----------



## adelherper (Aug 16, 2012)

that collets is killer


----------



## dragon170 (Aug 22, 2012)

Pics of my new Red Belly


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 22, 2012)

Young Barkleys courtesy of Jamgo.


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 23, 2012)

Collets Snake-


----------



## Kupres (Aug 23, 2012)

View attachment 263086


New addition... TE Kingy.... KUNUNURRA Locale.View attachment 263088


----------



## Stuart (Aug 24, 2012)

*Death Adder*

Some pics of a death Adder I had to relocate from someones home the other day. Beautiful snakes in my opinion.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 25, 2012)

Some young spotted blacks I bred a few years ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Some young spotted blacks I bred a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 263241
> View attachment 263242


nice

there an awesome snake.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice spotteds!

Here's some more of mine.













and another colletts


----------



## XKiller (Aug 30, 2012)

I think your snakes could do with a feed matt.


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 2, 2012)

Chucked some Tigers outside into some pits today to enjoy some spring sunshine.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice Tigers as always Nigel! Here's a couple of my own (Mt Gambiers).


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Couple of Capey's from Oxy.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## gozz (Sep 7, 2012)

Shane has bred some nice stuff


----------



## Renenet (Sep 8, 2012)

Just finished going through the entire thread - wow. Elapids are cool.


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 9, 2012)

More spring sunshine, more Tigers, Westerns.


----------



## eipper (Sep 10, 2012)

That's nice Nigel only problem is that they are not at my place

Cheers
scott


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

eastern brown snake i released yesterday in maitland nsw .


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 15, 2012)

eipper said:


> That's nice Nigel only problem is that they are not at my place
> 
> Cheers
> scott



Ha Ha! if they breed you better make room for a couple of juvie's!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 24, 2012)

Went for a drive yesterday to pick up a g/f for George and had some fun with some speckled brown snakes to..amoungst other things.


----------



## timantula (Sep 24, 2012)

You've been posting some great pics on fb Barry, the more you post the more I want elapids and colubrids. You really do get to work with some beautiful snakes.


----------



## getarealdog (Oct 3, 2012)

Some elapids being rude
Western Tigers




Eastern Tigers




Red Bellied Blacks




Thru the RBB's outside into a pit on the weekend & the male has been all over the 2 girls in with him. 1 girl about to shed but that has'nt stop him. Put him out first & fed him (always been a great feeder) but once the girls were introduced feeding was the last thing on his mind. Even today knocked back food so he can court the girls-fingers crossed for babies.




Male Eastern Tiger that Baz could'nt resist helping him shed a couple of weeks ago








Female Eastern Tiger








And finally some Tasmanian Tigers, eating chicken wings & day old chicks


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 3, 2012)

Always a joy to see your snakes/set ups Nigel!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow Nigel..those pics turned out great.


----------



## getarealdog (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Guys, after 3 months in tubs & cages they now can enjoy their "freedom" till april/may next year then it's back inside.


----------



## Bananapeel (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry if this has already been brought up but I didn't have the time to go through all 209 pages of the thread. (even though I would have loved it! (but it distracts me from my homework lol - not that I care but my mum does haha)
Anyway back to the point, any of you guys ever been bitten or come close to a bite from any of these beauties?
sorry again if this has come up already just interested to know. not that it's the nicest of thoughts. sorry!


----------



## Hamalicious (Oct 10, 2012)

Any one in Brisbane expecting RBBS hatchlings this season?


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 10, 2012)

Few pics of some albino adders


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 10, 2012)

Does this link work here?
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Snak...page_insights#!/photo.php?v=10151256870586458

or this one?

[video]https://www.facebook.com/pages/Snake-Catcher-Victoria-Australia/122312694465257?sk=page_insights#!/photo.php?v=10151256870586458[/video]


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 10, 2012)

Both worked for me Baz, same vid though.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 10, 2012)

Same here; any future breeding plans Baz? (not you, George).


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 10, 2012)

I introduced George to lovely female a few weeks ago and the have been snuggling but I havnt witnessed any snake porn yet.
Her name is Mildred, she likes warm rats and cold nights.
Last night she posed for me


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 10, 2012)

Both stunners Baz! Good luck to them; can you keep me in mind if your looking to off load some bubs?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 10, 2012)

How do think these tigers would do in your climate Richard?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 10, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> How do think these tigers would do in your climate Richard?



Good point! I've PM'd.


----------



## ChargerWA (Oct 12, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Does this link work here?
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Snak...page_insights#!/photo.php?v=10151256870586458
> 
> or this one?
> ...



Haha, tell that rat/mouse to stop winking at me.


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 12, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> I introduced George to lovely female a few weeks ago and the have been snuggling but I havnt witnessed any snake porn yet.
> Her name is Mildred, she likes warm rats and cold nights.
> Last night she posed for me



what a sexy snake 

Cathy


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 13, 2012)

Got a pic of the couple last night.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 13, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> Got a pic of the couple last night.



DAMN! That's sexy!!


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 13, 2012)

they have such cute cheeky faces i would have one in a heart beat if there was no venomn involved lol

Cathy


----------



## SouthSydney (Oct 22, 2012)

Northern. The pics dont really do it justice though.


----------



## spiderdan (Oct 25, 2012)

A very nice Mulga caught today.


----------



## SouthSydney (Oct 27, 2012)

Mulga


----------



## JasonL (Oct 28, 2012)

Mulga


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 12, 2012)

This is my adult female Tasmanian tiger. She had a few health issues when I first purchased her, but with some nursing and treatment here and there she's finally come good. She sloughed over the weekend and her weight is up after a bit of winter fasting. Also she's gone from a flighty piece of work to a well balanced animal that handles well enough to be given some "yard time"  (as opposed to my adult red belly who wants to fly under the neighbors fence and terrorize their kids :lol


----------



## Stuart (Nov 12, 2012)

Very nice critter there mate!


----------



## Deyendran (Nov 12, 2012)

totally in love with the barkly adder!!!!!!!!!! great stuff =)


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 15, 2012)

This thread is making my mouth water! Some stunning snakes on here. 

I really want to get RBBS or a Tiger Snake. 

Not commonly bred in Europe though, the RBBS are around $6100 a pair. Might have to rob a bank!!


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 16, 2012)

A few ordinary pics of an EB from a relocation. Ordinary pics, but not an ordinary snake IMO.


----------



## eipper (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice textilis Richard 

cheers
scott


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Scott,

Another crap day, so I thought I'd give the relocation another feed and release tommorrow.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 18, 2012)

Crappy photo as all I had was an old phone but this little chap came visiting last night. Nothing gets the blood pumping quite like having a beer, talking rubbish and a death adder appearing two feet away. Needless to say we let him be where he made his own way to the front yard where he will only endanger the neighbors chickens...


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks like your xmas stocking's full this year SC.

A few more of the Brownie from a friend. I really need some trap boxes!


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 21, 2012)

That is an insane Tai you have there, Pseudo.

A couple of fresh pics of some more albino adders.


----------



## No-two (Nov 21, 2012)

Very pretty albinoes JP2. Here's one of mine.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 23, 2012)

This young copperhead was delivered to my place after a Hastings couple caught just before their toddler picked it up. 
Instead of killing it they wrangled into a container and were actually very worried about its welfare.
Wish more people thought like these guys


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 23, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> This young copperhead was delivered to my place after a Hastings couple caught just before their toddler picked it up.
> Instead of killing it they wrangled into a container and were actually very worried about its welfare.
> Wish more people thought like these guys



How often do people come into contact with venomous snakes in Aus? Is it more common in certain locations? 

I guess as a parent in Australia you have to keep a n even closer eye on young children than usual.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 23, 2012)

As a parent, you have to watch your kids at the best of times but when around long grass and scrub in the Summer, you would be negligent to let a child under 6 out of your sight.
Kids can be taught what to do when they see a snake and this education is as important as making sure your kid has shoes and long pants when in snake friendly areas.
Where i live, copperheads and tigersnakes are commonly found in long grass and near water and a bite from one of these guys can potentially be tragic.
Fortunatly, kids have good eyes and reflexes and are usually able to avoid snakes if they see them first.
I was one of those weird kids that would always catch them,take them home and put them in a tank in my bedroom.


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 23, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> As a parent, you have to watch your kids at the best of times but when around long grass and scrub in the Summer, you would be negligent to let a child under 6 out of your sight.
> Kids can be taught what to do when they see a snake and this education is as important as making sure your kid has shoes and long pants when in snake friendly areas.
> Where i live, copperheads and tigersnakes are commonly found in long grass and near water and a bite from one of these guys can potentially be tragic.
> Fortunatly, kids have good eyes and reflexes and are usually able to avoid snakes if they see them first.
> I was one of those weird kids that would always catch them,take them home and put them in a tank in my bedroom.



By weird I assume you mean normal (non snake keepers are weird!!).

Would've loved to have grown up in a reptile rich country like Australia. Never seen anything in England, unless we are purposely looking for adders. They very rarely come into contact with people.


----------



## getarealdog (Nov 25, 2012)

Couple of tigers from last season around 20months of age. Their 1st taste of the pit. Done a couple of laps around the pit & then hid for the rest of the day.


----------



## XKiller (Nov 26, 2012)

Female dugite.


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 26, 2012)

Not your best pic, Shane-o, but she's a cracker mate.


----------



## XKiller (Nov 26, 2012)

Taken from my phone... Don't have internet on computer anymore.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 30, 2012)

Dugite





textilis





Tai


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 3, 2012)

you're a show off Matt!

i dont come on here much, so ill post a few pics and give my 2cents....

- - - Updated - - -

few more
some removal/releases...


----------



## gozz (Dec 3, 2012)

A few of my adders


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 4, 2012)

ssssmithy said:


> you're a show off Matt!
> 
> i dont come on here much, so ill post a few pics and give my 2cents....



The third last one with the red/orange/salmon colour on it, is amazing, still new to herps but may I ask what this snake is?


----------



## tickerbox (Dec 4, 2012)

ssssnakeman said:


> As a parent, you have to watch your kids at the best of times but when around long grass and scrub in the Summer, you would be negligent to let a child under 6 out of your sight.
> Kids can be taught what to do when they see a snake and this education is as important as making sure your kid has shoes and long pants when in snake friendly areas.
> Where i live, copperheads and tigersnakes are commonly found in long grass and near water and a bite from one of these guys can potentially be tragic.
> Fortunatly, kids have good eyes and reflexes and are usually able to avoid snakes if they see them first.
> I was one of those weird kids that would always catch them,take them home and put them in a tank in my bedroom.



Very true! A quick story from Sydney... 
My property backs onto the Ku-Ring-Gai National Park. One day I was at home with one of my children. She was 3 at the time. I was inside the house working on the computer. My was playing in the backyard. After a while, my daughter comes in and is quite upset. She tells me that a blue tongue had been trying to bite her. (We have a lot of blue tongues around the house so I wasn't concerned about it...) I asked her: 'What were you doing to the lizard?' She said: 'I was just trying to help it'. I said: 'Lizards don't need our help sweety, why did you think it needed help?' She said: 'Because he doesn't have any legs'. 
I am curious, then I freeze.
Show me the 'blue tongue', I say.
My daughter takes me to the 'blue tongue', only it's not a 'blue tongue'.i
It's a death adder!!!
I reckon that the only thing that saved her that day were the boots she was wearing.
To a child, the two reptiles have very similar body types, colouring and markings.
Eyes on at all times for young ones in Australia + reptile education!


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 4, 2012)

ssssmithy said:


> you're a show off Matt!



and you're a stylish man, Kris!


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 4, 2012)

Venomous_RBB said:


> The third last one with the red/orange/salmon colour on it, is amazing, still new to herps but may I ask what this snake is?


*
Its a yellow faced whip snake mate*




Pseudo said:


> and you're a stylish man, Kris!



i do what i can matt!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 5, 2012)

ssssmithy said:


> *
> Its a yellow faced whip snake mate*



Thanks . Very awesome looking snake.


----------



## sd1981 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi guys I found this out on the road, being attacked by a crow, by the time I pulled over, it was obviously dead with a hole through the top of the head, had been hit by a car, head very well flattened... And it didnt move at all, I was still extremely careful, but I wanted to get an accurate ID on it. I believe it's an eastern brown, about 2-3 ft long olive coloured scales with a bluish hue to it. It's belly scales are a creamy colour with orange brown blotches... It was found in Ipswich SE QLD....


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Eastern brown.


----------



## jase75 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes it's a Eastern Brown.


----------



## cheekabee (Dec 14, 2012)

Eastern brown snake I found this season. 



Eastern Brown Snake(Pseudonaja textilis) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## eipper (Dec 21, 2012)

Why is this no longer sticky


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 21, 2012)

Got a few pics this week, and made a new xmas card

- - - Updated - - -

And one brownie


----------



## grizz (Dec 21, 2012)

eipper said:


> Why is this no longer sticky


Not enough dragons?


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 22, 2012)

Got a demented Western Tiger lol! Anyone else got a elapid that feeds like this? Any ideas?


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Great series of shots Nigel, stunning snake.


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 22, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> Great series of shots Nigel, stunning snake.


Thanks Adam, only thing good about him eating like this is getting some good photo's. He took 3 medium rats today & things got a bit hairy after he ate each 1-garbage guts.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 24, 2012)

How old is the Dugite Pseudo? Not to common with the banding I wonder if it will remain as the snake gets older. 
Not to common in collections either
Here's one I found while out this morning.


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 30, 2012)

Some then & now picts of a pair of Pseudechis guttatus (spotted black/blue bellied) I obtained from Baxtor back in April 2012.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 1, 2013)

"Mylor": everyone's so polite in SA, even the textys!


----------



## dragon170 (Jan 8, 2013)

my spotted black from Baxtor and my little red belly who is growing fast 




And a relocated Tiger from the other day


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 10, 2013)

getarealdog said:


> Got a demented Western Tiger lol! Anyone else got a elapid that feeds like this? Any ideas?



Was he raised by seagulls ????

Cathy


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 11, 2013)

My Tassie girl snuggling into her bunny (Dino) rug :lol:

She's been dodging the heat down here and found a nice spot in a tub down the back of the house. But today I thought she should get some sunlight since she's been away from her heated tile.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 24, 2013)

Elapidae1 said:


> How old is the Dugite Pseudo? Not to common with the banding I wonder if it will remain as the snake gets older.
> Not to common in collections either



Sorry mate, only just saw your question.. I'm not sure on her age but she's around 4ft long. I also have one of her offspring (a male) who was born with no banding but now at 12 months old he is starting to develop the banding just like his mother. This is him..


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 24, 2013)

No worries. 

Do you know the locales of either parents?

They're nice critters how do you find keeping them as captives?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 25, 2013)

Portsea tiger wanted a kiss goodbye


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 26, 2013)

ssssnakeman said:


> Portsea tiger wanted a kiss goodbye



Have you ever been bitten

Sent from my GT-N8020 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 27, 2013)

A couple of snaps I took today from a little guy I stumbled across 

Okay, he wasn't too small, but he wasn't too happy either :lol:


----------



## Xeaal (Jan 27, 2013)

Funny how they almost do a hood thing like a cobra, yet none of the other elapids do.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jan 27, 2013)

Lots do it


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah quite a few do it. Tigers in particular look very cool when they do it.

- - - Updated - - -

The top of this page shows a spotted black doing it


----------



## blakehose (Jan 27, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> Funny how they almost do a hood thing like a cobra, yet none of the other elapids do.



Plenty of them flatten out whether it's to gain heat at a faster rate or to look bigger and more threatening  None quite to the extent of Cobras but they give it a crack! For Red Belly's, Copperheads, Tigers and Spotted Blacks it definitely isn't uncommon.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 27, 2013)

Ditto that for textys, though it's not as impressive. The bite seems to be, however! This guy was having a sniff of my boot.


----------



## BIGBANG (Jan 27, 2013)

texty's are pretty impressive with a flattened hood, neck "S" and their mouth open coming at ya, that usually gets the blood pumping


----------



## stephensii (Jan 28, 2013)

lets see some more hops
found my first pale headeds recently, lovely little snakes


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 29, 2013)

Elapidae1 said:


> No worries.
> 
> Do you know the locales of either parents?
> 
> They're nice critters how do you find keeping them as captives?



No, I don't know the locales of the parents unfortunately. 
They are just the same as keeping any other browns, which I've found don't seem to do a great deal in captivity, a lot of time spend curled up doing nothing when they are having their food handed too them. The adult female is pretty calm, but the little fella is psychotic which I guess is normal for most browns as well.


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 30, 2013)

I RBB dropped 9 bubs yesterday. All but one were out and about pretty early.
The last one was still chillin'in it's sack today. Gave it a hand making the hole bigger and it came out an hour later.
Here is one of them
Photo Shoots | Facebook


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 4, 2013)

Better bump this back to the top. Some Capey's courtesy of oxy.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks to Ssssnakeman I managed to shoot a couple of pics (and weild the camera on one of his relocation videos )


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 15, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> Thanks to Ssssnakeman I managed to shoot a couple of pics (and weild the camera on one of his relocation videos )



Lucky Sod!


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 20, 2013)

dont get on here much so may aswell add some pics whilst im at it. 
good to see some life still in this thread.
heres a few shots ive taken over the past few weeks. 
smit.


----------



## Chris101 (Feb 20, 2013)

My RBBS


----------



## saratoga (Feb 20, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> Thanks to Ssssnakeman I managed to shoot a couple of pics (and weild the camera on one of his relocation videos )



Terrific shots Moose!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 20, 2013)

Some nice texty's there Ssssmithy!


----------



## bally (Feb 20, 2013)

I know those snakes Smithead!


----------



## Dendrobates (Mar 16, 2013)

A yearling taipan


----------



## ssssmithy (Apr 3, 2013)

thought id bump this thread back up whilst im on here.....


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Apr 4, 2013)

Male St George Kingy from Shane Black...


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice little Tai also from Shane Black...


----------



## Hamalicious (Apr 4, 2013)

Rough-scaled and a golden crowned snake, found at mount glorious. Photos taken by Jasminez


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 20, 2013)

It's always awesome to come back to this thread and see what has been added! There are so many brilliant pictures of some spectacular elapids. I love the Spotted Blacks and the feeding shots of the 'demented' Western Tiger, getarealdog! (heaps of other speccy snakes and pictures, too many to compliment them all!).

It's getting to the exciting time of year for Adders, my first albino babies of the season should be born any day now. Looking at some of the ones I'm breeding for the first time this year is really exciting, the project has really progressed and there will be some awesome babies coming up shortly! I've been slack with pictures for the last few... well, years now, but I'll try to keep a camera handy while checking the albinoes out over the next few weeks. Here's a few I photographed today.

Here's one of the more pale males. I paired him with my palest female (a lot paler than him). Should have some awesome pale babies from that pairing!






Here's an example of the stripey ones I've been working on. You can see the pattern, but buggered if I can get the colours on this one in a photograph! In the flesh she is a few shades lighter and a lot more yellow/less orange. Almost looks okay in the picture anyway :lol:






This one is a darker/more richly coloured one, still pretty nicely coloured I suppose, but the stripe on him is great!






Each one is so different, I'm still having heaps of fun with them!


----------



## reptalica (Apr 21, 2013)

Brilliant sdaji. Great lookers. Just wondering is it u on the aussie elapids page on facebook. 

Potentially adders can produce some large clutches I believe. Can't wait until she drops.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 21, 2013)

reptalica said:


> Brilliant sdaji. Great lookers. Just wondering is it u on the aussie elapids page on facebook.
> 
> Potentially adders can produce some large clutches I believe. Can't wait until she drops.



Thanks!

I'm not that big on Facebook, and I don't think I've been to a page called 'aussie elapids', so no, probably not. My name on Facebook is Sdaji, so you'd know me. I've stuck a few pictures up on the Death Adders page on Facebook though, and will take and post more soon, including baby shots


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 28, 2013)

I've been expecting babies from a really rich orange albino female x orange male, and a deeper yellowy female, but I was surprised when this one gave birth earlier than expected! These babies are really exciting, it's fantastic to now have enough animals to pick out the really good ones and breed similar ones together, like this pale x pale pairing and the rich orange x orange pairing!

The mother of this litter is the pale one at the bottom of this group (I took this picture a while ago).






She was paired with this lovely pale male:






And here she is with her babies!


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 28, 2013)

Haha! It seems APS has quite a conservative approach to language censoring! :lol: I reuploaded with the picture with a filename APS might accept! :lol:


----------



## Austin236 (May 1, 2013)

Amazing Death Adders! One of my all time favorite snakes.


----------



## RobynTRR (May 1, 2013)

Those adders are pretty incredible!


----------



## Xeaal (May 1, 2013)

Sdaji those snakes are So beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sdaji (May 1, 2013)

I've had a high orange x high orange litter born now! No pictures yet, sorry! I'll get some of the babies when they've sloughed. The first litter is currently very milky, coming up for sloughs.

And yep, babies will be available, and yep, you can choose from orange or pale litters, and yep, plenty of variation to choose from!


----------



## Barrett (May 2, 2013)

Sdaji, awesome adders. Can't wait for the day when I eventually get a pair of them. For now I'll just stick with my mud adder.


----------



## Chris101 (May 3, 2013)

Curious yearling RBB

[image]935113_10151462761812880_916317768_n.jpg[/image]


----------



## getarealdog (May 3, 2013)

Had to do a bit of work on this 1, was a problem feeder but now is making up for lost time, eating velvet rats, fish, ox heart & chicken wings.


----------



## getarealdog (May 3, 2013)

For you Sdaji, a couple of older pics of my sydney red female.


----------



## Zipidee (May 9, 2013)

Copperhead taken at Australian Reptile Park recently


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 11, 2013)




----------



## gozz (May 27, 2013)

neo


----------



## Zipidee (Jun 7, 2013)

RBB I saw today


----------



## gozz (Jun 7, 2013)

tigers


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jun 10, 2013)

Common Death Adders (Eyre Peninsula locale)
View attachment 291052
View attachment 291054
View attachment 291055


----------



## beautifulpythons (Jun 15, 2013)

Xtreme_Reptiles said:


> Going right back to pg.128...I would really like to know what camera and any other equipment you maybe using 'Beautifulpythons' for these photographs?...
> 
> The pics and animals are nothing short of exceptional!
> 
> ...



So.. it took me 3 years to reply.. lol

But this was with a Canon 50D, with a 100mm Macro Lens.


----------



## gozz (Jul 17, 2013)

bump


----------



## getarealdog (Jul 31, 2013)

1 of my favorite Tigers


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 31, 2013)

Great pics mate,


----------



## baker (Jul 31, 2013)

Both of my young eastern brown's. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## caliherp (Aug 3, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


>



Very nice. The first one is my favorite.


----------



## Barrett (Aug 7, 2013)

Thought I'd put up some photos of Addie as I haven't posted any in a while.


----------



## reptalica (Aug 7, 2013)

gozz said:


> bump



Hey gozz.

Just curious what lid is that deathy in??


----------



## MathewB (Aug 7, 2013)

getarealdog said:


> 1 of my favorite Tigers



Can we have a thread that are just your enclosures? I love seeing them


----------



## getarealdog (Aug 10, 2013)

Sydney Red Adder Female





Red Belly Female


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 8, 2013)

Whats that french word?








Pic taken at 10-30pm


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 22, 2013)

Couple from 2day


----------



## Chris101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Feeding time


----------



## reptiles1 (Sep 26, 2013)

.


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 29, 2013)

This is 1 of the babies from page 157 from varanid mike.








eating a chicken heart




Got 3 off mike but "lost" 1 within the first 6 months. Had a tough time getting these guys feeding. They were very flighty & weren't interested in feeding.Tried the skinks, frog, pinks, fish, egg, beef heart, chicken but none worked, force fed them for 4 months & then the remaining 2 turned into "nutters" & ate what ever I gave them. They tested me but thankfully they are great feeders now.

- - - Updated - - -

Got this little girl off baxtor from this season. Great feeder on pinky mice-thankgod.


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 29, 2013)

getarealdog said:


> This is 1 of the babies from page 157 from varanid mike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh aren't they darling! Such a cute little face on them  

Sorry to hear about the loss of one. Glad you could get the others on track.


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 29, 2013)

Nawwww the little one is SAH cuuttee! :O


----------



## getarealdog (Oct 7, 2013)

A juvie Tiger




Female Tigers


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 7, 2013)

Wild Toowoomba textilis I relocated recently.

- - - Updated - - -


Toowoomba RBBs I relocated earlier in the year.


----------



## zack13 (Nov 16, 2013)

This should be made a sticky again. Maybe we would get some more posts. Best thread on the forum.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 16, 2013)

I agree Zack


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 4, 2013)

This is a photo that was taken of me taking a photo  The subject wasn't superimposed etc but rev'ed up a little using Photoshop - the snakes colours are totally natural. 

Ssssnakeman took the initial shot and I think I'll be forced to frame it somewhere 






- - - Updated - - -

I suppose it doesn't count if I don't add the photos I took :lol: Just in case people think I was firing off blanks


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 5, 2013)

View attachment 301788
View attachment 301789
View attachment 301790
View attachment 301791


Here is a few pics taken last week


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 9, 2013)

Yummy Baz!


----------



## longqi (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice little Bali King that was not interested in getting bagged or moved
Very different attitude on this one
Turned and struck in any direction
Solidly built and great condition


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 9, 2013)

Far out, they are such impressive animals.


----------



## tickerbox (Dec 9, 2013)

Just speechless here longqi! What an amazing job you do and life you live. Awesome!


----------



## Zipidee (Dec 10, 2013)

That is such an amazing animal. They really do command respect, the old Kings. Did this one growl? That sound alone is enough to freak me out.


----------



## kwaka (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn, longqi, how do you tail something that big?!!!!? I have enough fun relocating 6ft browns, trying to keep them far enough away from me not to tag me and keeping them calm at the same time. I can't imagine trying to remove something that long and heavy....

Impressive. I might need to take a trip to Bali just to spend some time with your local beasties


----------



## longqi (Dec 10, 2013)

kwaka said:


> Damn, longqi, how do you tail something that big?!!!!? I have enough fun relocating 6ft browns, trying to keep them far enough away from me not to tag me and keeping them calm at the same time. I can't imagine trying to remove something that long and heavy....
> 
> Impressive. I might need to take a trip to Bali just to spend some time with your local beasties



Welcome any time Kwaka
Only time it is easy to find kings is October to January
Bit harder rest of year
This one was not happy and kept turning to strike
Taking medium size ones like this safely is really a 2 man job
Actually a lot easier to bag than most other elapids
Once they start concentrating on the person in front of them the people behind can usually do whatever they want

Family with us had a lot of fun 

Yes they all growl when you move them


----------



## caliherp (Dec 10, 2013)

longqi said:


>



wow that is a impressive snake. Did you get a measurement on it?


----------



## longqi (Dec 10, 2013)

3.5metres

here is Jasmine with a smaller one hook and tailed quite easily
about 2metres


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 18, 2013)

Little tig a few hours before shedding


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 18, 2013)

longqi said:


> Nice little Bali King that was not interested in getting bagged or moved
> Very different attitude on this one
> Turned and struck in any direction
> Solidly built and great condition



Need to change your name from longqi to getarealsnake!


----------



## Australis (Jan 9, 2014)

............crappy phone photo.


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 9, 2014)

Luv this guy, thought I'll get some feeding in before next weeks hot weather.


----------



## baker (Jan 9, 2014)

My spotted black and my black textilis. 



Cheers Cameron


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2014)

H.stephensii


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 19, 2014)

Very yummy cement.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jan 20, 2014)

N. scutatus 









Pseudechis australis

















Acanthophis praelongus













Pseudonaja textilis













Oxyuranus scutellatus


----------



## Barrett (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow, you have some stunners there whiteblaze!

Addie having a little soak.


----------



## Pilchy (Feb 6, 2014)

New Baby tige I recently acquired.


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 2, 2014)

Barks




Northens


----------



## insitu (Mar 3, 2014)

nice snakes JP!.... do they make them for men?




Colletts


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 4, 2014)

insitu said:


> nice snakes JP!.... do they make them for men?



Nope, they do make them for midgets though how many should I put you down for?


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butters (Mar 11, 2014)

So you went to Martins then Andy?


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 11, 2014)

butters said:


> So you went to Martins then Andy?


Yes mate , all but one picture (Alice Springs Mulga) there is Martins snakes. Such a great day.


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 11, 2014)

butters said:


> So you went to Martins then Andy?


 Looks very familiar to me too...... Nice pictures Andy, If they are some of the same snakes they all look a fair bit bigger than when I was last there :lol:


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 11, 2014)

I may as well throw a few into the ring.


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 11, 2014)

Is that top mulga a Kunnanurra locale Andy?


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 11, 2014)

The mulga pictures that wouldn't work in the last post


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 11, 2014)

jedi_339 said:


> The mulga pictures that wouldn't work in the last post


How often do you go out herring in mulga territory? I am trying to plan a trip with my mate to Glenmorgan hopefully before they slow down.


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 11, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> How often do you go out herring in mulga territory? I am trying to plan a trip with my mate to Glenmorgan hopefully before they slow down.




Not as much as I hope to later in the year.

I used to work between Miles and Condamine, though I only ever saw one mulga in the area, barely got any herping done this summer because we stopped doing DIDO and started FIFO so no private vehicles.

I reckon you'll have to be quick! the weather is starting to get cooler at night, but might still be alright on a few nights (Friday through Sunday looks alright at this stage)

That Mulga picture was taken out past Eromanga


----------



## insitu (Mar 11, 2014)

Glenmorgan isnt exactly the heart of Mulga country, your more likely to find spotted blacks there


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 11, 2014)

insitu said:


> Glenmorgan isnt exactly the heart of Mulga country, your more likely to find spotted blacks there



And lots of them! Though they are painful to photograph, black scales at night is annoying to focus on!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 11, 2014)

Got a few shots I've taken of friends snakes over the past month. Some from last weekend 

Mulga, Coastal Tai, Redbellied, Eastern Brown, Lowlands Copperhead, someones boot


----------



## Stuart (Mar 11, 2014)

Groote Pygmy Mulga that was unfortunately killed by a dog.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 11, 2014)

insitu said:


> Glenmorgan isnt exactly the heart of Mulga country, your more likely to find spotted blacks there



I haven't been out there but I have heard that there was heaps this summer. Hopefully I can get a trip in before it cools too much and was hoping the low pressure system would keep them active.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 11, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I haven't been out there but I have heard that there was heaps this summer. Hopefully I can get a trip in before it cools too much and was hoping the low pressure system would keep them active.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Regardless of the mulgas, you'll still see some new animals if you haven't been out herping in the brigalow belt before.

There is a good spread of herps out there and in the right area and the right night there can be a lot of activity.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 13, 2014)

The first two are a light Alice mulga and the second one shows the contrast within one locality.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No-two (Mar 16, 2014)

Here is two different looking albino adders.


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice stripe, its looking better than the last time I saw it!


----------



## butters (Mar 16, 2014)

That stripe looks awesome but I really prefer the second one.
If the first one had the outline on the yellow the second one has it would be an even better looking animal IMO. It still looks awesome .

I know nothing about adder genetics but is that something that can be bred for? Have enough been bred to know the modes of inheritance for the variation in the albinos?


----------



## longqi (Mar 18, 2014)

Lousy photo of a magnificent king way over 4metres
Nearly dark for the rescue
Big strong king in feisty mood


----------



## baker (Mar 29, 2014)

Spotted black just sitting under his bark bits.


Cheers Cameron


----------



## bourkey08 (Apr 8, 2014)

View attachment 308389

Barkley death adder


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## andynic07 (Apr 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice little black textilis after it's shed.


Cheers Cameron.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 14, 2014)

Snapped this one of a Coastal Taipan on Saturday with a bunch of friends.....we had quite a smorgasbord of snakes to play with. Top 5 were there...but this shot was one of my favs 









- - - Updated - - -

Another photo of my Colletts snake


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 21, 2014)

moosenoose said:


> Snapped this one of a Coastal Taipan on Saturday with a bunch of friends.....we had quite a smorgasbord of snakes to play with. Top 5 were there...but this shot was one of my favs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pictures mate especially the tai but that collets is an amazing snake. How big is it?

This is a photo I took today.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 22, 2014)

The boy is probably pushing a tad over 3ft. He maybe a bit bigger. I'm hopeless with snake measurements  I'll have to get a wall measurement on him on day.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 24, 2014)

Port Hedland mulga.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stephensii (Apr 25, 2014)

View attachment 309032


----------



## andynic07 (May 21, 2014)

The first three are not my photos but my mates photos of my snake and the RBB is a quick iPhone photo of my RBB.


----------



## vampstorso (May 21, 2014)




----------



## andynic07 (May 21, 2014)

Casey1 said:


> .


I like the red bellies with dark noses. How old is this one?


----------



## vampstorso (May 21, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I like the red bellies with dark noses. How old is this one?



just a wee little yearling


----------



## grizz (May 25, 2014)

A.wellsi


----------



## stephensii (May 26, 2014)

even though aussie elapids is where most people are at these days i like the vibe of this thread here
View attachment 310037


----------



## Wread (May 26, 2014)

I've seen a few pics in this thread of people handling their elapids, predominately rbb's and the occasional collets. So are these generally the less anger prone snakes or do people make a choice on deciding to try and 'train' (I know wrong word but I can't think of an alternative) a quieter individual? How do people people accomplish this? I'm just wondering how this happens as frequent hospital trips and trying to explain to the hospital staff why you are a common visitor wouldn't seem to be a the best idea I've heard of.


----------



## andynic07 (May 26, 2014)

stephensii said:


> even though aussie elapids is where most people are at these days i like the vibe of this thread here
> View attachment 310037


Apparently your attachment doesn't like the vibe of this thread.


----------



## andynic07 (May 26, 2014)

This is my picture taken of my mates snake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (May 26, 2014)

An ugly little textilis


Cheers Cameron


----------



## stephensii (May 27, 2014)




----------



## imported_Varanus (May 27, 2014)

baker said:


> An ugly little textilis
> 
> Cheers Cameron



No such thing!

- - - Updated - - -

Vic Lowland Copperhead; assist feeding Gambusia. Another one down, only 365 days to go!


----------



## Wread (May 27, 2014)

So... has anyone here done it?


----------



## baker (May 27, 2014)

Hahaha compared to its sibling below it is a little ugly.


Awesome looking little copperhead you have IV. 
Yes wread I have free handled elapids before. (Now wait to get yelled at for doing so.) Yes red bellies and colletts are considered to generally be fairly relaxed easy going snakes which is why they are often recommended as first elapids. However I have known a couple to be the exact opposite to what is considered normal. No there is no way to 'train' any snake to be quiet or calm. When you free handle you are trusting in how well you know how that animals behaves and in your skills as a handler to be able to read what is happening. This is not something beginner handlers should even think of doing as it takes lots of experience to be able to do it safely. Note I would only ever think of doing it with one snake in my collection and even then I do not let the head come near my body. Hope this helps you out.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 27, 2014)

Stunning texty Cameron, thanks for the share!


----------



## Wread (May 28, 2014)

Thanks Baker. Yeah doesn't really sound like something for beginners. Nice textilis.


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 28, 2014)

Female Vic (Melbourne locale) Tiger at 13 mths.


----------



## andynic07 (May 28, 2014)

Thats a nice tiger [MENTION=1510]imported_Varanus[/MENTION] , do you have pictures of the parents?


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 29, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Thats a nice tiger [MENTION=1510]imported_Varanus[/MENTION] , do you have pictures of the parents?



Unfortunately not, but there's a bit of variety even within the same clutch with these guys anyway mate......and, thankfully, no one's line breeding Tigers for colour mutations.....yet?

better add another pic, Mt Gambier locale.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 3, 2014)

My mulga







And my mates mengdeni







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 5, 2014)

Barkly and Smokey Bay Adders.

- - - Updated - - -

1st assist feed Vic Lowland Copperhead.


----------



## baker (Jun 19, 2014)

The black little textilis I posted earlier has just had a shed and is starting to get a nice and dark head on it.


Cheers Cameron


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice [MENTION=28684]baker[/MENTION] , what is it's temperament like? Typical brown?


----------



## baker (Jun 19, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Nice @baker , what is it's temperament like? Typical brown?


This one is actually the total opposite of typical brown. Always super chilled and easy to handle and deal with. Only thing that makes it annoying is that its a bit un-co on the hook. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 19, 2014)

My mate just got a couple of dugites and they are mental, they lunge usually mouth open at every opportunity. I guess the good thing about that is that they are predictable.


----------



## grizz (Jun 22, 2014)

A Tarpolly RBBS. I had just got out of the ute to start my walk and was stuffing around with my camera, I knelt down to do some bloody thing and near put my knee on this one! (taken 12 months ago but just found the shot)


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 23, 2014)

grizz said:


> A Tarpolly RBBS. I had just got out of the ute to start my walk and was stuffing around with my camera, I knelt down to do some bloody thing and near put my knee on this one! (taken 12 months ago but just found the shot)


Nice looking snake, is this place in NSW by any chance?


----------



## grizz (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes mate


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 23, 2014)

grizz said:


> Yes mate


I have noticed that generally the further south you go that the nose tends to be darker and up here in Queensland that they are mainly light brown.


----------



## grizz (Jun 23, 2014)

I have noticed since I moved up here that Qlders are brown nosers


----------



## bdav70 (Jun 23, 2014)

Great shot! RBBs are amazing looking snakes, one elapid i certainly plan on owning down the track... just so beautiful


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 23, 2014)

grizz said:


> I have noticed since I moved up here that Qlders are brown nosers


I left myself open to that one.


----------



## someday (Jun 23, 2014)

1 of my spotted blacks I use to have


----------



## r3ptilian (Jun 24, 2014)

King Island Copperhead and Christmas Island Tigersnake.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 24, 2014)

That crooked smile copperhead is popping up everywhere, was it a captive?


----------



## r3ptilian (Jul 11, 2014)

ssssnakeman said:


> That crooked smile copperhead is popping up everywhere, was it a captive?



No this one was a wild animal from the north west of the island Baz. She loved to smile for the camera but not in a friendly way.


----------



## Luvbuz (Jul 11, 2014)

Visited Cairns Tropical Zoo the other day to take some friends through and chanced upon the pair of coastal taipans getting it together! Don't get to see that every day!!
View attachment 311304
!View attachment 311302
View attachment 311303


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 13, 2014)

Luvbuz said:


> Visited Cairns Tropical Zoo the other day to take some friends through and chanced upon the pair of coastal taipans getting it together! Don't get to see that every day!!
> View attachment 311304
> !View attachment 311302
> View attachment 311303


Pics don't seem to be working Luvbuz


----------



## someday (Aug 1, 2014)

Couple of my RBB


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 17, 2014)

A few of the Chapps!


----------



## divinescales (Aug 19, 2014)

Im in love with the speckled brown! Gorgeous


----------



## getarealdog (Aug 23, 2014)

imported_varanus said:


> a few of the chapps!


yummy!!!


----------



## boadave (Aug 26, 2014)

you guys are so lucky with all your cool snakes on your door steps all we have inthe uk is the adder, grass snake & smooth snake all cool snakes but just not enough


----------



## Woomar (Apr 17, 2015)

*Dajjara Deathy*


----------



## Hoplo (Jul 24, 2016)

ITS BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

i missed this thread so much


----------



## Woomar (Jul 25, 2016)

Glad its back too , Show us your elapids !!!! YEAH !


----------



## mattG (Jul 25, 2016)

Some hatchy Collett's


----------



## Hoplo (Jul 25, 2016)

I am Lucky to have had dealings with my favorite snake both in the wild and in captivity


----------



## imported-varanus (Sep 19, 2016)

I call him....."Whitey"!


----------



## eipper (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice tassie


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 18, 2017)

My apologies if people find this offensive. A roadkill tiger snake outside of Mount Barker. Handsome little fella.


----------

